# The Resetting Thread



## Chris

Thinking of resetting your island? Here is a general thread for all reset related discussion.


----------



## IslaYuka

So I’m STILL thinking of resetting but it really scares me. Maybe it’s just that I’m not creative and/or really bad at terraforming and decorating but I really don’t like my island and feel like I need a fresh start. One of the main reasons why I would like to reset is the placement of my airport and RS. The RS is too close to the airport and I think it would be easier to design my island if my airport would be in the middle instead of on the right side.

I don’t get much enjoyment out of the game anymore and while I know it may sound ridiculous I feel a bit “burnt-out” overthinking my island so much... 

The reasons that hold me back from resetting are that I started during the lockdown back in March together with a friend, my museum progress, my villagers and the bonds with them, the fact that it’s the island I picked while knowing almost nothing about NH (played CF and NL in the past though) and I have OCD so that makes it even worse resetting because I’ll probably overthink all of it. Including even the date I reset my game. It’s hard to explain...

I know it’s my choice but I want to get as much insight as possible before making the decision and avoiding instant regret.

I’ll even show an image of my lay-out. Don’t mind the red circles. They were for showing a friend some of the things that can’t be changed.


----------



## Sharksheep

IslaYuka said:


> So I’m STILL thinking of resetting but it really scares me. Maybe it’s just that I’m not creative and/or really bad at terraforming and decorating but I really don’t like my island and feel like I need a fresh start. One of the main reasons why I would like to reset is the placement of my airport and RS. The RS is too close to the airport and I think it would be easier to design my island if my airport would be in the middle instead of on the right side.
> 
> I don’t get much enjoyment out of the game anymore and while I know it may sound ridiculous I feel a bit “burnt-out” overthinking my island so much...
> 
> The reasons that hold me back from resetting are that I started during the lockdown back in March together with a friend, my museum progress, my villagers and the bonds with them, the fact that it’s the island I picked while knowing almost nothing about NH (played CF and NL in the past though) and I have OCD so that makes it even worse resetting because I’ll probably overthink all of it. Including even the date I reset my game. It’s hard to explain...
> 
> I know it’s my choice but I want to get as much insight as possible before making the decision and avoiding instant regret.
> 
> I’ll even show an image of my lay-out. Don’t mind the red circles. They were for showing a friend some of the things that can’t be changed.



You could always reset to start on the same day you played and TT to get pass all the initial tutorial information and come back to present day. The only downside is just more weeds and some of your nook miles will have different days.

You can always get villagers again especially if they have amiibos. 


For your island layout, having a RS close to the airport is good for simple designs but you can't have too much stuff because it'll feel cramp. Did you have a theme for your island? The RS in align with the airport is good for making a shopping area and frees up space for the rest of the island for you to make whatever you want.


----------



## nageki

IslaYuka said:


> So I’m STILL thinking of resetting but it really scares me. Maybe it’s just that I’m not creative and/or really bad at terraforming and decorating but I really don’t like my island and feel like I need a fresh start. One of the main reasons why I would like to reset is the placement of my airport and RS. The RS is too close to the airport and I think it would be easier to design my island if my airport would be in the middle instead of on the right side.
> 
> I don’t get much enjoyment out of the game anymore and while I know it may sound ridiculous I feel a bit “burnt-out” overthinking my island so much...
> 
> The reasons that hold me back from resetting are that I started during the lockdown back in March together with a friend, my museum progress, my villagers and the bonds with them, the fact that it’s the island I picked while knowing almost nothing about NH (played CF and NL in the past though) and I have OCD so that makes it even worse resetting because I’ll probably overthink all of it. Including even the date I reset my game. It’s hard to explain...
> 
> I know it’s my choice but I want to get as much insight as possible before making the decision and avoiding instant regret.
> 
> I’ll even show an image of my lay-out. Don’t mind the red circles. They were for showing a friend some of the things that can’t be changed.


if you're feeling too attached to your current island it's worth reconsidering if you really want to reset...one thing you could do is try to reframe your RS/airport placement as a challenge to work around instead of an inconvenience, if that makes sense. plus you can always redo terraforming if you don't like how something's come out 

looking at your map there gives me a few ideas too tbh!! if you want to at all you can pm me and we could brainstorm a bit if you really want to try and salvage your island. in the end though it's your choice!


----------



## IslaYuka

Thank you for the replies.

@Sharksheep : I don’t really have a theme for my island. I’d like a simple yet nice looking basic town feeling with some themed areas like the common “zen” areas and a mountain area for the campsite. I’m not a fan of the overcrowded crazy terraforming islands. They don’t feel like AC tbh.

@nageki : Sure I’ll PM you!


----------



## Sharksheep

@IslaYuka

I think your current island layout is really nice for that. Having RS close to the airport but there's enough space for both shops, you can isolate it to a shopping area. You can border it with rivers, cliffs, or trees to make it feel separated from the rest of the island.

It is close to the airport but you can make paths leading to your shops and to other areas and decorate with tree, bushes, and flowers. The water can make it feel more cramp because you can't walk over it.


----------



## Hobowire

okay.... here's a dumb question.  Since cloud save will become a thing.  If I save it via cloud and restart my island.  I keep it in 'airplane'  mode if i do like the results can I retrieve my cloud save to overwrite the reset?


----------



## Sharksheep

Hobowire said:


> okay.... here's a dumb question.  Since cloud save will become a thing.  If I save it via cloud and restart my island.  I keep it in 'airplane'  mode if i do like the results can I retrieve my cloud save to overwrite the reset?



We won't know until more details come out. From what I understand there's two cloud saves. One for recovery and you have to contact Nintendo support and one you can use like any other switch game. The former is what's coming out soon and the latter is coming out at the end of year.


----------



## Hobowire

Sharksheep said:


> We won't know until more details come out. From what I understand there's two cloud saves. One for recovery and you have to contact Nintendo support and one you can use like any other switch game. The former is what's coming out soon and the latter is coming out at the end of year.



seems like a possibility.  I really wish Nintendo releases patch notes.  Browsing through the forum, a month ago there were several people with immediate regrets after the reset. If this is a the case it would be remedy for such a situation.


----------



## SheepMareep

I have been going through it for the past like... month ugg.
So I played waaayyyy too much when NH came out, TTed a bunch to get furniture/materials/etc., terraformed like CRAZY, and abused the stalk market so I literally have never had to worry about making bells.

I terraformed so much over and over/flattened my island like 4 times now and never pay any attention to my villagers so at this point I don't feel connected to my town at all :c I'm not happy with the way I've structured my island and don't bother to talk to any of my villagers despite loving a few of them in general so I just... don't really play. I'm not sure how to change my map/terraform so I will like my town and feel like the only way to figure it out is by resetting and taking it more slowly from the beginning again.

A huge reason, aside from me butchering my town and having 0 ideas, for me resetting would be because i have been going through a LOT of life changes in the past 2 months and I feel like the game should reflect that as well? I just have the feeling I need to change everything in my life atm and animal crossing is definitely something that is easy to just start over fresh with in comparison to my actual situation atm. (I am moving to a new state/graduated college/am starting a new job with only me myself and my dog!!!)

If I did reset I would leave a lot of my favorite clothing and furniture items on my sisters island and just tt so I can run and pick them back up from her asap so I wouldn't be loosing ALL of my progress. (mostly seasonal items like the wedding event, hard to obtain items, and gifts from friends!!!) debating on if I should make the start date the 20th or go along with my "new life new me" type trend and not care although I will definitely care lol

Do you think its worth it??? I honestly cant decide ahhhh. who let me terraform and make major life decisions???? ;;

Side note: nintendo please make a "return my island to normal" option in the future to set the island back to the default map after terraforming too much


----------



## Sharksheep

SheepMareep said:


> I have been going through it for the past like... month ugg.
> So I played waaayyyy too much when NH came out, TTed a bunch to get furniture/materials/etc., terraformed like CRAZY, and abused the stalk market so I literally have never had to worry about making bells.
> 
> I terraformed so much over and over/flattened my island like 4 times now and never pay any attention to my villagers so at this point I don't feel connected to my town at all :c I'm not happy with the way I've structured my island and don't bother to talk to any of my villagers despite loving a few of them in general so I just... don't really play. I'm not sure how to change my map/terraform so I will like my town and feel like the only way to figure it out is by resetting and taking it more slowly from the beginning again.
> 
> A huge reason, aside from me butchering my town and having 0 ideas, for me resetting would be because i have been going through a LOT of life changes in the past 2 months and I feel like the game should reflect that as well? I just have the feeling I need to change everything in my life atm and animal crossing is definitely something that is easy to just start over fresh with in comparison to my actual situation atm. (I am moving to a new state/graduated college/am starting a new job with only me myself and my dog!!!)
> 
> If I did reset I would leave a lot of my favorite clothing and furniture items on my sisters island and just tt so I can run and pick them back up from her asap so I wouldn't be loosing ALL of my progress. (mostly seasonal items like the wedding event, hard to obtain items, and gifts from friends!!!) debating on if I should make the start date the 20th or go along with my "new life new me" type trend and not care although I will definitely care lol
> 
> Do you think its worth it??? I honestly cant decide ahhhh. who let me terraform and make major life decisions???? ;;
> 
> Side note: nintendo please make a "return my island to normal" option in the future to set the island back to the default map after terraforming too much



If you want your island to return to default, if you have a screenshot of the original map, you could always terraform it back to default or have someone draw up a random map in Happy Island Designer for you and you terraform the cliffs and water.

If you don't feel attach to your villagers, maybe it's time to kick them all out and start with new villagers you find or campers so it feels fresh? Is the terraforming just overwhelming?


----------



## SheepMareep

Sharksheep said:


> If you want your island to return to default, if you have a screenshot of the original map, you could always terraform it back to default or have someone draw up a random map in Happy Island Designer for you and you terraform the cliffs and water.
> 
> If you don't feel attach to your villagers, maybe it's time to kick them all out and start with new villagers you find or campers so it feels fresh? Is the terraforming just overwhelming?



I think the terraforming is just getting overwhelming  I've done it so many times I feel like no matter what it wont look good/I wont be happy

But maybe I'll try terraforming the island to a default map and see how that goes o:


----------



## IslaYuka

Well I think I’m actually going to reset tomorrow. If anyone has reasons to tell me why I shouldn’t, now’s the time haha.


----------



## StarParty8

IslaYuka said:


> Well I think I’m actually going to reset tomorrow. If anyone has reasons to tell me why I shouldn’t, now’s the time haha.


this isn't a "don't do it" but now that the dream suite is finally out you should save your island as it is now and write the address so you can see it again.
as for resetting, i reset my island on the... 19th?
today it's upgrading from a tent.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I love my island and its villagers. I like the layout I chose... I just don't like how I've decorated it! I've been really inspired by all the horror themed islands I've seen and would love to make my island horror themed. Kind of like restarting - redesigning! Blood, dark flowers, mysterious gravestones... the whole nine! I have the money and resources for it, but I'm still kind of stuck if I should go ahead. If anyone has the dream codes of any horror themed islands I could visit, I'd love if you'd post them. I'm trying to get a feel of what I'd really want my island to look like


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe

I don't have any DA to offer since the only Island I've visited is the Aika village (which is horror-themed) but I feel you on not liking how you decorated it. I did the same thing and I'm in the process of redoing my island. A tip I was told that I think is smart is moving all your villagers and buildings to the beach so they're not in the way of your decorating. I've been placing patterns where I want houses and buildings to go so I know how much to space things out. Sure its a bit pricey cause there's a lot of moving involved but it's worth it because you won't have to worry about being annoyed when a design idea pops into your head for the spot you just plotted a house haha.


----------



## Hobowire

i have a haunted house.






						Finally Finished ASMR HAUNTED HOUSE **criticism please**
					

I went with no music and went with all furniture or creatures that makes noise.  This one was a lot of fun to build.  Let know what I can do to either make it creepier or spookier.  I'll try to indicate the object I used to create the ambiance.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## elo-chan

A horror island I really want to visit someday is Purgatory! The creator also makes some awesome ACNH trailers.


----------



## like47ninjas

I'm going to restart my island but i want to keep a some items and clothes. I need to put the items on another island when i restart, but I don't have any friends that play this game. Would anybody be able to let me leave my items on your beach for a little bit? (until i can get them after the reset) I would be happy to give you lots of bells (i won't be taking any so you could have them all). Same goes for items im not taking, and any villagers


----------



## Lotusblossom

I decided maybe rather than resetting ill probably just get a switch console and start a new map just around the end of march.. i got a late start this year and now i know more about the maps.. but maybe i wont even do that... i still even really do wanna reset sometimes... i just dont feel like its worth it quite... even though i DREAD the short dock..................>_< but i think i dread the resetting over and over again more.. its just easier to have another island atleast so i can hold some items and even some villagers.....


----------



## IslaYuka

I have finally made the decision to restart and I'm kind of excited for a fresh start! I have taken almost all of my valueable items to the island of a friend and only need to bring a bit more before I can reset.

Some things I'm not sure about. For example where I want the river mouths to be and what to do with my name. I'm thinking of changing Yuka to "Yuka Bay" but I really don't know if I should.


----------



## Sharksheep

IslaYuka said:


> I have finally made the decision to restart and I'm kind of excited for a fresh start! I have taken almost all of my valueable items to the island of a friend and only need to bring a bit more before I can reset.
> 
> Some things I'm not sure about. For example where I want the river mouths to be and what to do with my name. I'm thinking of changing Yuka to "Yuka Bay" but I really don't know if I should.



"Welcome to Yuka Bay Airport" vs "Welcome to Yuka Airport"
Either is fine. It's annoying that it doesn't give you an option for a suffix until the Japanese version. Hopefully you find an island map you like quickly!


----------



## Cyku

Haha, I joined the resetting hell. I want to have two southern river exits, the path from the airport going exactly in the middle of the RS, a blue airport and preferably peach, cherry or apples as native fruit. Wish me luck, it's hell.


----------



## SheepMareep

Decided that I will reset my island! Going to work on gathering up the items I want to keep after work this weekend and drop them off at my sisters town Monday. Hopefully I'll be able to find a good map quickly like I did the first time!!!! 

I need something to calm me down after exam nerves, so I think itll be good for me to reset and take things slowly


----------



## IslaYuka

Does anyone have tips for resetting?

Are there other things besides RS, river mouths and airport colour to look out for?


----------



## Sharksheep

IslaYuka said:


> Does anyone have tips for resetting?
> 
> Are there other things besides RS, river mouths and airport colour to look out for?



Placement of secret beach, peninsula location and size, where the airport and the residental service is, the size and the number of the rocks. Placement of the airport. Secret beaches also have different sizes.


----------



## IslaYuka

Sharksheep said:


> Placement of secret beach, peninsula location and size, where the airport and the residental service is, the size and the number of the rocks. Placement of the airport. Secret beaches also have different sizes.



Thanks! It finally happened btw. I deleted my save data.


----------



## Boccages

If you play every day, and complete every task that Nook throws your way, it should take you 14 days to get KK to play in your new town, and unlock terraforming.


----------



## IslaYuka

I’m feeling really sad now because I passed on a perfect island just because it had apples...  It had everything I wanted: RS far away, airport in the middle, yellow colour...

I immediately felt regret when I passed on it and now I won’t even mind apples. It may sound weird but I’m feeling a bit down because of my stupidness... Now it will take me a very long time probably until I find an island like that again.. Sorry just needed to rant for a moment.


----------



## Eureka

IslaYuka said:


> I’m feeling really sad now because I passed on a perfect island just because it had apples...  It had everything I wanted: RS far away, airport in the middle, yellow colour...
> 
> I immediately felt regret when I passed on it and now I won’t even mind apples. It may sound weird but I’m feeling a bit down because of my stupidness... Now it will take me a very long time probably until I find an island like that again.. Sorry just needed to rant for a moment.



Aww, I know the feeling but try to just shake it off. That is one of the hardest parts of trying to get an island with specific qualities. The anxiety in not knowing if you should settle or keep looking for something even better. Hang in there, keep at it, and I'm sure you will find what you're looking for. Good luck!


----------



## Mu~

I decided to reset my island and finally did it at the end of june. In july I had an exam so I spent over half month studying so I didn't have time for resetting for the perfect map. I've been doing it for a few days and every time I find the perfect map it always has oranges. I wonder if the last question has an effect on the fruit you get? I really want that map but hate oranges


----------



## IslaYuka

Exactly same issue here... the perfect map layouy always has fruit I don’t like (I really don’t want pears) or an airport colour I don’t like. So frustrating but we’ve got to be patient and take our time I guess.


----------



## IslaYuka

I finally got the map I wanted! Good layout and yellow airport + apples (cherries wouldve even been better but oh well). I don’t really like my starter villagers though but that’s more of a minor issue.

I’m really happy I can start fresh now!


----------



## Eureka

Mu~ said:


> I decided to reset my island and finally did it at the end of june. In july I had an exam so I spent over half month studying so I didn't have time for resetting for the perfect map. I've been doing it for a few days and every time I find the perfect map it always has oranges. I wonder if the last question has an effect on the fruit you get? I really want that map but hate oranges



Everyone says the last question doesn't have any effect. When I was trying for my perfect island I would switch answers if I felt like I kept getting similar things. It was probably all in my head, but it at least helped me to keep searching without totally losing my mind in the process!    Keep at it and good luck! 



IslaYuka said:


> I finally got the map I wanted! Good layout and yellow airport + apples (cherries wouldve even been better but oh well). I don’t really like my starter villagers though but that’s more of a minor issue.
> 
> I’m really happy I can start fresh now!



Yay, I'm so happy for you!  

My starter villagers aren't great either, but I don't keep starters anyway due to their houses not looking how they are supposed to.


----------



## Paradise

I just reset my island without playing after a few months. I didn't even visit my town to say goodbye or transfer my items, I just reset. And boy does it feel amazing and refreshing! It feels like how I felt when I first got the game! Off to a brand new fresh town from scratch


----------



## HappyTails

I'm resetting because I didn't like my island name, nor my character name. terraforming got away from me. And I am setting some new goals for this new save.

Hopefully this will be the last time I reset. This is only the 3rd time I reset, which isn't a lot considering who I am.

Also when I reset I said I wasn't goijg to be stuck in a reset loop for yellow airport and peaches, even though I really like those two thing.

First reset, found map I liked and got........a yellow airport and peaches. -_-

I got Rod and Shari as starters. They are okay I guess.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Weird situation right now...  my Switch Lite stopped working just after being able to back up island, so I now own a regular Switch. In the process of getting my world restored (nintendo have found the backup but I'm waiting for them to send me an email soon as there's an update in the situation) and I'm really impatient and I miss AC and I'm now debating whether it's worth it to use this as an opportunity to try something new or not, but worried if I start a new world it could impact my old world being successfully backed up!

Anyway I made a list:

Why I love current acnh town

Airport close to in line with RS
Airport yellow
Medium fruit
River exits good
Nice shaped jutting out bit of land
Nice rocks and north rock peninsulas
Secret beach not centred
Sentimental value

What’s wrong with it?

Airport not exactly in line but works well
Fruit could be better
Have to wait but will likely take longer to get past new town ‘tutorial’ stage
Bored-ish?

Ugh I don't know... I really just don't think I want to do anything that might jeopardise my original town, didn't even need to reset and felt so lucky first time. And could it really affect getting my original town back, if I don't enable backups that could overwrite the original?? I'm so impatient and intrigued!! Hahaha help me


----------



## Cheybunny

i've just reset my island and it was SO worth it! I am so happy with the outcome! <3 I can now make my island how I want to without being like all sentimental over the placements!!


----------



## John Wick

IslaYuka said:


> I’m feeling really sad now because I passed on a perfect island just because it had apples...  It had everything I wanted: RS far away, airport in the middle, yellow colour...
> 
> I immediately felt regret when I passed on it and now I won’t even mind apples. It may sound weird but I’m feeling a bit down because of my stupidness... Now it will take me a very long time probably until I find an island like that again.. Sorry just needed to rant for a moment.


You could've just replaced the fruit.
It all looks bad to me apart from peaches, yet my fruit is cherries.

I replaced them with peaches because two days looking for a map was absurd enough.


----------



## Eureka

IndiaHawker said:


> Weird situation right now...  my Switch Lite stopped working just after being able to back up island, so I now own a regular Switch. In the process of getting my world restored (nintendo have found the backup but I'm waiting for them to send me an email soon as there's an update in the situation) and I'm really impatient and I miss AC and I'm now debating whether it's worth it to use this as an opportunity to try something new or not, but worried if I start a new world it could impact my old world being successfully backed up!
> 
> Anyway I made a list:
> 
> Why I love current acnh town
> 
> Airport close to in line with RS
> Airport yellow
> Medium fruit
> River exits good
> Nice shaped jutting out bit of land
> Nice rocks and north rock peninsulas
> Secret beach not centred
> Sentimental value
> 
> What’s wrong with it?
> 
> Airport not exactly in line but works well
> Fruit could be better
> Have to wait but will likely take longer to get past new town ‘tutorial’ stage
> Bored-ish?
> 
> Ugh I don't know... I really just don't think I want to do anything that might jeopardise my original town, didn't even need to reset and felt so lucky first time. And could it really affect getting my original town back, if I don't enable backups that could overwrite the original?? I'm so impatient and intrigued!! Hahaha help me



I think in your situation I wouldn't restart, not yet anyway. You might not be able to access your old island if you make a new one. Also, you do have a lot of positives listed for your island. In most situations I've seen where people restart, the negatives in their current island outweigh the positives quite a lot. That or they just want to start fresh! 

I would wait to get your backup back, because I don't think you want to make such a big decision when impatience might the large contributing factor in your desire to restart. If you're still thinking about restarting when you get your island back, then go for it!


----------



## IslaYuka

John Wick said:


> You could've just replaced the fruit.
> It all looks bad to me apart from peaches, yet my fruit is cherries.
> 
> I replaced them with peaches because two days looking for a map was absurd enough.



Yeah I know you can just plant other fruit but since it’s on your id and your villagers mentioning your native fruit sometimes, I really wanted a native fruit I liked.

@IndiaHawker I 100% agree with Witchy_Trixie! I think you might regret if you restart before you have your old island back.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

IslaYuka said:


> Yeah I know you can just plant other fruit but since it’s on your id and your villagers mentioning your native fruit sometimes, I really wanted a native fruit I liked.
> 
> @IndiaHawker I 100% agree with Witchy_Trixie! I think you might regret if you restart before you have your old island back.


Something i didnt realize that others have notice is that villiager's fruit drinks they carry around pertain to the native fruit.


----------



## lenoreluna

So I reset for my dream island a few weeks back and it took me 3 weeks to find this island (resetting 3 or 4 hours per day on average so that means 84 hours of resetting)! I had a super specific list of requirements. I found this map and it looked great on the "choose your island" screen. After playing on it for a bit, I realized the left beach (my favorite beach for some reason) is super narrow....ugh. I'm really stuck if I want to reset though just over a stupid beach especially when my other requirements were so so so strict. I also got all the nook miles items in the colors I wanted (white lighthouse, white phone booth and pink/blue chairs, brick pool, blue cotton candy stall, pink springy ride-on)! I also got native apples and hyacinths!!!

Should I reset and keep looking or try to work with what I have? What do you do with narrow beaches? Do I risk losing everything I love about this map? My mom says it's like buying a house - you won't get EVERYTHING you want and you will just have to figure out what you can compromise on.


My requirements were:

-Blue Airport
-Cherries, Peaches, or Apples (Apples were my first choice and I got them!)
-Double south river mouths (for canals in the city area)
-RS fairly central and not too close to the bottom of the map
-Airport at least 8 spaces to the left of town hall and in the 3/4 map slot (or RS and airport perfectly lined up in either area).
-Long dock on left (really hard to get with south river mouths because the dock can spawn on either side)
-At least one large rock with the water pools
-No small secret beach
-No small blocking boulder rocks on shore (flat rocks that you can decorate are fine)

If I could change things about my map:

-Peninsula on left side instead
-Bigger left side beaches


----------



## JellyBeans

i think your requirements are so specific it'll be hard to find another similar one. I know once you get in the resetting loop it's difficult to get out of that mindset but you've got a really great looking map!! narrow beaches aren't the end of the world as there's still a decent amount of decoration you can do in smaller spaces, and realistically the focus of design will be on the majority of your island as opposed to the beaches. i have quite small beaches myself but have found a decoration system that works for me!


----------



## Pintuition

I would definitely stick with the one you have, it sounds almost perfect! I have my doubts whether you'll be able to find all those requirements without having to reset for 84 more hours...or even more! I'm not sure it is even a possibility to find every single thing on the list. I so admire your dedication! I wish I had reset early on because I have almost none of the things I'd actually want (white street lamps, big peninsula, etc)!

I think the left beach area is definitely a smaller compromise to have. It's not super big, but you might get surprised at what you might be able to do with it! I'd try brainstorming what you could do with smaller beach areas and start looking at some dreams. You might be able to find an idea you can build off of that makes the size not matter so much! 

Whatever you decide, best of luck!!


----------



## crispmaples

If you do reset, I would do it before you get too far along so that you don't lose a whole bunch. 

*However*, I will have to agree with your mom on this; Unless you are willing to spend weeks and weeks and weeks finding THE perfect map, don't reset again. It is highly unlikely you'll find a map that fits to the T of every single little thing. I personally would keep your island and work with it since it's the beach, and not something like resident services or the airport that people usually see upon entry.


But, all in all, it is ultimately up to you whether you reset or not, and what is important to you.


----------



## meo

I definitely like the map and I think it meets your list especially for the length of requirements you had. I would keep it if in your shoes but ultimately it just matters how you feel and that you feel confident you won't have regrets/reset later.
I think your mom's advice was very wise and true.


----------



## Eureka

I think your mom is right. Finding an island with everything perfect is likely to be nearly impossible. Honestly, the fact you were able to find an island that with all those requirements you listed is amazing! If you scrap this island you run the chance of resetting for another 84+ hours and not even finding one as good. That would be spirit breaker! If you find yourself being bothered by the smaller left side beaches just think about how many other aspects of your island are perfect for you.

If it was me, I would definitely keep it.


----------



## cocoacat

84 hours of resetting! I would keep it...
unless there's something specific you wanted to do on the beach that you can't do using the space beside it, I think you can make it work. It's narrow, but there's some wider parts and your east beach and south beaches are great.


----------



## Lavamaize

I know that not necessarily getting the exact features you want on your island might be a little disappointing or upsetting, but I like to think of it more as what can I do that’s unique and cool and different  because I DO have this feature, opposed to what could’ve I done If I had that feature I wanted.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



lenoreluna said:


> So I reset for my dream island a few weeks back and it took me 3 weeks to find this island (resetting 3 or 4 hours per day on average so that means 84 hours of resetting)! I had a super specific list of requirements. I found this map and it looked great on the "choose your island" screen. After playing on it for a bit, I realized the left beach (my favorite beach for some reason) is super narrow....ugh. I'm really stuck if I want to reset though just over a stupid beach especially when my other requirements were so so so strict. I also got all the nook miles items in the colors I wanted (white lighthouse, white phone booth and pink/blue chairs, brick pool, blue cotton candy stall, pink springy ride-on)! I also got native apples and hyacinths!!!
> 
> Should I reset and keep looking or try to work with what I have? What do you do with narrow beaches? Do I risk losing everything I love about this map? My mom says it's like buying a house - you won't get EVERYTHING you want and you will just have to figure out what you can compromise on.
> 
> 
> My requirements were:
> 
> -Blue Airport
> -Cherries, Peaches, or Apples (Apples were my first choice and I got them!)
> -Double south river mouths (for canals in the city area)
> -RS fairly central and not too close to the bottom of the map
> -Airport at least 8 spaces to the left of town hall and in the 3/4 map slot (or RS and airport perfectly lined up in either area).
> -Long dock on left (really hard to get with south river mouths because the dock can spawn on either side)
> -At least one large rock with the water pools
> -No small secret beach
> -No small blocking boulder rocks on shore (flat rocks that you can decorate are fine)
> 
> If I could change things about my map:
> 
> -Peninsula on left side instead
> -Bigger left side beaches


----------



## Lotusblossom

Theres nothing more cool or unique u can do with things that are smaller like a small dock or small rocks..

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020

i just want to reset!!! I dont think ill ever be happy with this game.. its too frustrating.. 84 HOURS RESETTING??!?! WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO US NINTENDO... ATLEAST MAKE IT ENJOYABLE the restarting scene with those nook twins... IT IS TORTUREEEEEEE it is mind numbing and hurts us BOOOOOOO


----------



## Lilyacre

I'm not sure if I should reset or not..

I reset my island about a month ago - i'd had it for a couple of months and I loved it. I loved all of my villagers and I took everything really slowly and spent lots of time slowly building it up. I reset it because I wanted to change the layout of the whole island and I thought resetting would be easier than levelling the whole island, moving all buildings, ramps and bridges and building it back up again. 

I regretted it almost immediately. I think that town was *the* town, i should have kept it. 

My current town is my dream island - the layout is exactly what I wanted, I got the fruit I wanted and airport colour I like the most. I got three dreamies through island encounters for my first 3 villager move-ins, and a cute smug from the campsite. I've had this town for a month and although everything should be perfect, I'm just not connecting with it like I did with my old town -does that make sense? It just feels a bit flat. I've tried to keep going with it and hoped that I would warm to it, but I just don't connect with it like my old town. I honestly just miss my old town and regret ever resetting it. 

I don't know whether to reset again - I don't know if I will ever feel like that about a town again


----------



## lenoreluna

Ok, so I've played my island more and the left beach is still REALLY bugging me (and I'm angry that it bugs me). Everytime I see it, my heart drops - it makes me so upset  I have no motivation to work on my island even though everything else is exactly what I wanted. Do I give it more time? Do I reset and risk 84+ more hours of resetting? I am frustrated with myself for feeling this way!

I am also VERY annoyed at Nintendo for making this such a frustrating process. Especially after the game was delayed not once, but twice! It really wouldn't be that hard to let us choose a fruit and airport color at least!!!! On your flight in, have the nooklings ask you "What fruit do you see down on the island?" And then "We should be landing soon, what color is the airport?" Both of these are easy "pick" functions that even novice coders like me can do! Or let us move the town hall!!! Seriously, we can move every other dang building in the game but not biggest most important one that takes up the most space?! Shame on you Nintendo for putting in a random question at the beginning that has no effect on the game and not putting these options in! And if you try to use modding software to mod your island so you can get what you want, they ban you for cheating! At least offer a paid customization service where we can pay you to customize an island for us, if you are going to ban modding/save editing!!! I love this game because it is calming to play but I also have horrible OCD and want my island a certain way.


----------



## Eureka

Lilyacre said:


> I'm not sure if I should reset or not..
> 
> I reset my island about a month ago - i'd had it for a couple of months and I loved it. I loved all of my villagers and I took everything really slowly and spent lots of time slowly building it up. I reset it because I wanted to change the layout of the whole island and I thought resetting would be easier than levelling the whole island, moving all buildings, ramps and bridges and building it back up again.
> 
> I regretted it almost immediately. I think that town was *the* town, i should have kept it.
> 
> My current town is my dream island - the layout is exactly what I wanted, I got the fruit I wanted and airport colour I like the most. I got three dreamies through island encounters for my first 3 villager move-ins, and a cute smug from the campsite. I've had this town for a month and although everything should be perfect, I'm just not connecting with it like I did with my old town -does that make sense? It just feels a bit flat. I've tried to keep going with it and hoped that I would warm to it, but I just don't connect with it like my old town. I honestly just miss my old town and regret ever resetting it.
> 
> I don't know whether to reset again - I don't know if I will ever feel like that about a town again



Here is my advice, hope it helps! I think you need to make peace with the fact you will probably never have the same feeling you did with your first town. Maybe your new island is too perfect? There is such a thing! Or for whatever reason you just don't vibe with it. That is how I was with my first island. If you don't connect with it at all, despite giving it some time to improve, then I would say restarting is a wise choice. It's highly unlikely your feelings will change. If you do restart again, I would suggest maybe don't aim for an island that is perfect but rather one that you get a good feeling about. One that makes you feel really excited about the potential!



lenoreluna said:


> Ok, so I've played my island more and the left beach is still REALLY bugging me (and I'm angry that it bugs me). Everytime I see it, my heart drops - it makes me so upset  I have no motivation to work on my island even though everything else is exactly what I wanted. Do I give it more time? Do I reset and risk 84+ more hours of resetting? I am frustrated with myself for feeling this way!
> 
> I am also VERY annoyed at Nintendo for making this such a frustrating process. Especially after the game was delayed not once, but twice! It really wouldn't be that hard to let us choose a fruit and airport color at least!!!! On your flight in, have the nooklings ask you "What fruit do you see down on the island?" And then "We should be landing soon, what color is the airport?" Both of these are easy "pick" functions that even novice coders like me can do! Or let us move the town hall!!! Seriously, we can move every other dang building in the game but not biggest most important one that takes up the most space?! Shame on you Nintendo for putting in a random question at the beginning that has no effect on the game and not putting these options in! And if you try to use modding software to mod your island so you can get what you want, they ban you for cheating! At least offer a paid customization service where we can pay you to customize an island for us, if you are going to ban modding/save editing!!! I love this game because it is calming to play but I also have horrible OCD and want my island a certain way.



I'm sorry your new island has you feeling so upset! I know that OCD can be very debilitating. If you don't mind putting in all the hours hunting for another island, then why not? There is no point keeping an island that has made you lose motivation/enjoyment! Now that you know how important having big beaches are to you, that can be something you look for and do not settle on.


----------



## lenoreluna

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Here is my advice, hope it helps! I think you need to make peace with the fact you will probably never have the same feeling you did with your first town. Maybe your new island is too perfect? There is such a thing! Or for whatever reason you just don't vibe with it. That is how I was with my first island. If you don't connect with it at all, despite giving it some time to improve, then I would say restarting is a wise choice. It's highly unlikely your feelings will change. If you do restart again, I would suggest maybe don't aim for an island that is perfect but rather one that you get a good feeling about. One that makes you feel really excited about the potential!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your new island has you feeling so upset! I know that OCD can be very debilitating. If you don't mind putting in all the hours hunting for another island, then why not? There is no point keeping an island that has made you lose motivation/enjoyment! Now that you know how important having big beaches are to you, that can be something you look for and do not settle on.


Yeah, I am really considering it. My discord told me to give it a bit more time with terraforming and put some good effort into designing that area. They did make a point that 84 hours of resetting is a lot to risk and maybe not find something better. They said if after a month or so of terraforming if I am still really unhappy, then I should reset. But really make sure that I can't work with it because finding better with all my requirements will be tough and might burn me out of something I love.


----------



## blueish

I really want to restart my island sometimes, then I remember how long it’s taken me to get to this point. I feel like I’d regret it because I’d mainly lose DIY’s and have to grind for resources/money again. I’m having an internal struggle seeing other people’s islands, mainly bc the placement of my resident center. I can’t make a cut entrance even though I don’t have people over usually, I think I’d expect a new aesthetic and for it to “work” but be disappointed when I realize it’s the same challenge with one tiny aspect removed


----------



## BalloonFight

I definitely feel you on the Resident Services placement. For a while I was contemplating resetting my entire island but ultimately decided against it. I'm extremely happy I didn't actually go with it as I would have lost a LOT in the process. I've heard of people being very happy after resetting.. and I've also heard of people having quite a bit of regret after doing it.

If you do plan on actually resetting, I'd definitely recommend having someone hold your materials / items / bells / NMTs / extra DIYs to at least give you an early game boost. That way you can easily get into the late game of terraforming and designing around your ideal RS placement. It is a tough decision though as, if the RS placement is the only thing that bothers you, it's possible regret may happen in the end of it. If you have plenty of time available though, then by all means go for it and design your ultimate island.


----------



## blueish

BalloonFight said:


> I definitely feel you on the Resident Services placement. For a while I was contemplating resetting my entire island but ultimately decided against it. I'm extremely happy I didn't actually go with it as I would have lost a LOT in the process. I've heard of people being very happy after resetting.. and I've also heard of people having quite a bit of regret after doing it.
> 
> If you do plan on actually resetting, I'd definitely recommend having someone hold your materials / items / bells / NMTs / extra DIYs to at least give you an early game boost. That way you can easily get into the late game of terraforming and designing around your ideal RS placement. It is a tough decision though as, if the RS placement is the only thing that bothers you, it's possible regret may happen in the end of it. If you have plenty of time available though, then by all means go for it and design your ultimate island.


I definitely believe I’d regret it, maybe I needed to hear someone else say they felt the same. In most of the groups I’m in on posts of people resetting everyone else agrees they did it and loved it. I legit only chose my island bc a pond was naturally shaped like a heart LOL Hopefully they add the ability to move resident services, idk if it would happen but I pray. That’s the ONLY complaint I have :,(


----------



## BalloonFight

blueish said:


> I definitely believe I’d regret it, maybe I needed to hear someone else say they felt the same. In most of the groups I’m in on posts of people resetting everyone else agrees they did it and loved it. I legit only chose my island bc a pond was naturally shaped like a heart LOL Hopefully they add the ability to move resident services, idk if it would happen but I pray. That’s the ONLY complaint I have :,(



It's one of those things where if you have a multiple combination of things you regret, IE your RS placement and maybe your Island name as well, I think that could be a reason. With just the RS though, at least for me, it was better to design around the less desired spot than to start over after 500 hours. I was also afraid that starting over would basically in a sense kill the game for me a bit, and make it so I didn't want to play as much. Plus then having to get all of my favorite villagers again sounded extra awful (it took me over 2k tickets alone just to find Lucky on an island..). Hopefully Nintendo at some point adds in a RS moving option, but I feel like that would be one of the less likely improvements they add.. sadly.


----------



## lenoreluna

Lilyacre said:


> I'm not sure if I should reset or not..
> 
> I reset my island about a month ago - i'd had it for a couple of months and I loved it. I loved all of my villagers and I took everything really slowly and spent lots of time slowly building it up. I reset it because I wanted to change the layout of the whole island and I thought resetting would be easier than levelling the whole island, moving all buildings, ramps and bridges and building it back up again.
> 
> I regretted it almost immediately. I think that town was *the* town, i should have kept it.
> 
> My current town is my dream island - the layout is exactly what I wanted, I got the fruit I wanted and airport colour I like the most. I got three dreamies through island encounters for my first 3 villager move-ins, and a cute smug from the campsite. I've had this town for a month and although everything should be perfect, I'm just not connecting with it like I did with my old town -does that make sense? It just feels a bit flat. I've tried to keep going with it and hoped that I would warm to it, but I just don't connect with it like my old town. I honestly just miss my old town and regret ever resetting it.
> 
> I don't know whether to reset again - I don't know if I will ever feel like that about a town again


I am having this same issue! I spent 3 weeks resetting to get all the features I wanted and got almost all of them but for whatever reason, something doesn't feel right! I can't even really put my finger on it. I don't want to regret resetting an island that I spent ages looking for though. I am honestly at a loss for what to do...


----------



## Lilyacre

lenoreluna said:


> I am having this same issue! I spent 3 weeks resetting to get all the features I wanted and got almost all of them but for whatever reason, something doesn't feel right! I can't even really put my finger on it. I don't want to regret resetting an island that I spent ages looking for though. I am honestly at a loss for what to do...



I reset my 'perfect' map and I don't miss it. Something didn't feel right and it just kept bugging me and getting worse until I just decided I needed to restart. I'm now looking for something different but I'm being much more relaxed about the criteria I want. There's a specific map layout I want and I want the largest peninsula so I can move my house there, but everything else I'm not being fussy about - hopefully I won't be resetting for long!


----------



## HappyTails

lenoreluna said:


> I am having this same issue! I spent 3 weeks resetting to get all the features I wanted and got almost all of them but for whatever reason, something doesn't feel right! I can't even really put my finger on it. I don't want to regret resetting an island that I spent ages looking for though. I am honestly at a loss for what to do...



If something is bugging you about your island, I'd say reset, because you won't be able to enjoy your island because you will be focusing on that one thing that's bothering you. Unless it's something that can be able to be changed later, but if it's something like the location of things like the secret beach or Resident Services that can't be changed, then I'd say reset.


----------



## lenoreluna

HappyTails said:


> If something is bugging you about your island, I'd say reset, because you won't be able to enjoy your island because you will be focusing on that one thing that's bothering you. Unless it's something that can be able to be changed later, but if it's something like the location of things like the secret beach or Resident Services that can't be changed, then I'd say reset.


For me, it's the left beach and the peninsula. The left beach is my favorite and it is so dang narrow! I like my peninsula on the left as well to watch sunsets from and its on the right. I love everything else about my island though. Such minor things though when I have so many other requirements...ughhhh.


----------



## xTurnip

I reset my island yesterday due to feeling really overwhelmed with my old island. I felt like I was comparing myself to others instead of just doing what I wanted with my island. 

On my new island I'm going to keep things simple, but still have some decorations. I'll also be limiting my trading, and trying to get most things from my own island, or from friends in like 1 to 1 trading. I also just want to have my character's home have just the main room upgraded fully.


----------



## blueish

lenoreluna said:


> I am having this same issue! I spent 3 weeks resetting to get all the features I wanted and got almost all of them but for whatever reason, something doesn't feel right! I can't even really put my finger on it. I don't want to regret resetting an island that I spent ages looking for though. I am honestly at a loss for what to do...


Same. We should both give it time and see if they set out new updates that fill the weird offness maybe?


----------



## hellFlower

aargh, I reset 2 days ago after coming back from a big break and I still can't find a map I like.... even when I do, I never get the right fruit/airport combination...

here's what I'm looking for:

largest peninsula (I'll accept other shapes if everything else is perfect)
peninsula opposite dock
residential services + airport far away from each other
oranges + orange or green airport, peaches + yellow airport (maybe also green?), apples + yellow airport, pears + green airport
a rocky beach would be nice, but not something I'll reset over
I was way more specific than this in NL and I was able to get what I wanted... RNG gods are clearly not being kind to me this time.
hoping that complaining will maybe bring me some luck?

edit: complaining worked






the only thing I would change is the tiny beach location, but I'll live with it! I'll probably just close it off with terraforming lol


----------



## lenoreluna

Lilyacre said:


> I reset my 'perfect' map and I don't miss it. Something didn't feel right and it just kept bugging me and getting worse until I just decided I needed to restart. I'm now looking for something different but I'm being much more relaxed about the criteria I want. There's a specific map layout I want and I want the largest peninsula so I can move my house there, but everything else I'm not being fussy about - hopefully I won't be resetting for long!


So you ended up resetting your "perfect" map and you feel better? That is comforting to know. I just spent so long resetting for this town (3 weeks!) and I'm so upset I don't love it. Do you have any requirements for your next town?


----------



## Marines

I just reset my island and I honestly feel good! I started my island in march and at the time I didn't know what I was doing and my island was always a mess and I was always changing layouts and themes.


----------



## Lilyacre

lenoreluna said:


> So you ended up resetting your "perfect" map and you feel better? That is comforting to know. I just spent so long resetting for this town (3 weeks!) and I'm so upset I don't love it. Do you have any requirements for your next town?



I reset for about 3 weeks to get my map too, but now it's gone i don't even miss it! I'm looking for a town with two south river exits and the largest peninsula - I'm hoping for cherries or peaches. I've got rid of a lot of my old criteria e.g rocky beach and short pier. I'm also not going to be fussy about airport colour - hopefully it won't take long to find one!


----------



## lenoreluna

Lilyacre said:


> I reset for about 3 weeks to get my map too, but now it's gone i don't even miss it! I'm looking for a town with two south river exits and the largest peninsula - I'm hoping for cherries or peaches. I've got rid of a lot of my old criteria e.g rocky beach and short pier. I'm also not going to be fussy about airport colour - hopefully it won't take long to find one!


That sounds similar to me! I'm throwing out a lot of my old criteria as well! I wanted a long pier On the left and not a ton of rocks with large northern rocks with the water pools. Do you like the short pier better and why? I think if I reset, I will look for the largest peninsula, south rivers, peaches, cherries, or apples, pier on the left, and preferably a blue airport. I'm so glad I am not alone in feeling like this!


----------



## Lilyacre

lenoreluna said:


> That sounds similar to me! I'm throwing out a lot of my old criteria as well! I wanted a long pier On the left and not a ton of rocks with large northern rocks with the water pools. Do you like the short pier better and why? I think if I reset, I will look for the largest peninsula, south rivers, peaches, cherries, or apples, pier on the left, and preferably a blue airport. I'm so glad I am not alone in feeling like this!



I really like the larger northern rocks with the water pools too but I'm trying not to be fussy about it! I just think the short pier is really cute, but if I get the long one then it's fine really! I hope you find your island soon!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Is there a better time than others to reset your island or does it not matter?


----------



## Lotusblossom

i have a feeling when we find out what the dock is for a lot of people are gonna wanna ethier reset or get a new switch.. i heard there is a new switch coming out but it was a pic of a lite and i already have a lite and i want a console...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I might just reset once more (lol). Tend to reset a lot.

Since the old Welcome Amiibo villagers codes were found in the game files from the recent update, I really want to start over to make a Splatoon themed town. But i'm not sure, so i'm asking this thread.


----------



## caramelpopcorn

Fighting the urge to reset.....my island layout is so ugly, I've destroyed it lol. However I don't want to give up all my furniture and recipes so I guess I'll just push through the pain...


----------



## Mairen

I've reset my game for the 2nd time since it's release back in March. I reset for the 1st time because I had done so much trading on here for items I wanted that I felt I didn't have much left to look forward to unlocking. (I also despised the location of my plaza, which was off centered, yet right on top of my airport).

I reset for the 2nd time because I had taken a very long break from the game (two to three months?) and upon returning, I felt a disconnect from my island, and a large lack of direction as far as what I should do with my island decor and terraforming, which I hadn't finished before my break. What I had done to my island before was done for the wrong reasons as well. I was very concerned with making an island to show off to others and receive praise for, rather than making something that was my own creation and something I was pleased with for myself.

I was a lot more particular this time as far as what I was resetting for. I wanted to make this the 'final reset'. (though I'm aware everyone says that). Due to a longer wishlist, it took me far longer to find my island, and emotions were a lot more tense this time. Much love to my husband who was there to encourage me to not give up, nor to accept something that was less than perfect to me.

This time, I was looking for: pears (1st choice) or cherries (2nd choice), yellow airport, lilies as a native flower (because of my birthday, I could get lilies, tulips or roses), town plaza a fair distance away from the airport, a west/south river outlet map, dock on the east side, peninsula on the west side, and minimal beach rocks (I'd rather have 2 large ones than 6 small ones for example).

I'm unable to post a photo at this time, but after 3 days of resetting with varying levels of patience, I found an island with all of the above requirements, and cherries. I decided to accept this island despite having cherries and not pears because there were other positives to the map that left me feeling happy and excited about accepting it rather than feeling like I was making a sacrifice. The town plaza was in a rare position of being almost centered on the entire island which I thought was really cool and didn't encounter that much during my resetting. I also got a really pretty beach rock that had a water pool in it that I'm excited to decorate later.

It's been almost 12 hours and I'm still really excited for this island that I found. It just really feels right to me. The difficult part now is going to be getting through the slow tutorial days and getting this place up and running and decorated. Good luck to anyone who's still resetting!


----------



## Pixelstyx

I've been debating restarting my island, but I can't fully commit to doing it. Lol I've had my island since the release of the game, and when i finally got terraforming, i just started getting rid of things that bugged me without any real ideas of what i wanted to actually do to it. My buildings are all bunched together because i didn't anticipate being able to actually move stuff around like this. All in all, my island looks TERRIBLE (my 10 year old hasn't helped this either with his weird beach house ). I keep going back and forth on if I should restart, or just flatten the entire island and start it from scratch until i like it (which I'm aware may never happen ). My RS is awkwardly placed, and it's going to cost me about 1mil bells to actually nicely place all my buildings. I have a friend's island lined up for temporary item storage so I'm not totally out my good items and bells, but I really dread the starting over process. Help!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Pixelstyx said:


> I've been debating restarting my island, but I can't fully commit to doing it. Lol I've had my island since the release of the game, and when i finally got terraforming, i just started getting rid of things that bugged me without any real ideas of what i wanted to actually do to it. My buildings are all bunched together because i didn't anticipate being able to actually move stuff around like this. All in all, my island looks TERRIBLE (my 10 year old hasn't helped this either with his weird beach house ). I keep going back and forth on if I should restart, or just flatten the entire island and start it from scratch until i like it (which I'm aware may never happen ). My RS is awkwardly placed, and it's going to cost me about 1mil bells to actually nicely place all my buildings. I have a friend's island lined up for temporary item storage so I'm not totally out my good items and bells, but I really dread the starting over process. Help!


I decided to level my island before starting over and so far I am liking the results (though tedious) and not have to think about re-collecting diys and the item catalog. I time travel when I am ready to move a building. And if you level your island and try building it back up and still hate then, then restarting may be an easier decision to make.


----------



## Pixelstyx

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I decided to level my island before starting over and so far I am liking the results (though tedious) and not have to think about re-collecting diys and the item catalog. I time travel when I am ready to move a building. And if you level your island and try building it back up and still hate then, then restarting may be an easier decision to make.


I went ahead and did a full reset. Lol i think i like this island better (river exits are better located, both are south) and while i know it's the same amount of space overall, i feel like i have more space from the get-go to begin setting up buildings without having to relocate everything when I'm to the point of fully decorating. It does suck having to get all the DIYs and catalog items again, but i already feel happier with this new island setup and can actually see the way i want it done up unlike my other one.


----------



## kenjikitty889

I just reset and I haven't looked back. The only thing I regret is Not checking my storage for valuables


----------



## 707

ah i wish i would've found this thread before i reset

for the 3rd time ; n ;


----------



## Marines

I kinda want to help with everyone re-setting! If you plan to reset your island but want to keep items from your current island you can drop them off at my island! Just dm me and you can drop off the items and pick them up when you reset! Good luck to everyone resetting!♥


----------



## supernerd

Please help me guys. I have that strong urge to wipe my island clean and try with a completely different theme. I'm in pain thinking about building a horror island. Please tell me it's a bad idea and I shouldn't start a new island.


----------



## Bk1234

supernerd said:


> Please help me guys. I have that strong urge to wipe my island clean and try with a completely different theme. I'm in pain thinking about building a horror island. Please tell me it's a bad idea and I shouldn't start a new island.


You can always clear your island. It will take a lot of time, but it’s better than resetting and losing all of your villagers and items.


----------



## Monokuma73

It's quite new idea, but I'm considering to reset my game and start over. But before I will do this, I will need to consider many factors could reflect my decision.

I played 270+ hours so far, I started in the summer, so considerably late comparing to players with bigger / longer experience than I'm. 
Since very beginning I'm playing with my GF (two consoles, two separate islands), however I started one week later, because I bought my Switch and ACNH later than she was.
I may say my island is reasonably expanded (except store), got more than 3M in bank, more than 250K in miles, many items, all fruits, reasonable amount of stone, wood, iron and even some gold (not much).

If I will start fresh game, and before I will do this, definitely I will transport all my precious items to my GF's island, for miles I will buy whatever is worth to buy, money will give her to "make savings" in her bank and I will not loose much, except time I spend in the game already.

I'm not bored, I have not enough and still much fascinated about AC world, not only ACNH, but other AC games too.
But... if I knew what I know now, before I started my game, I would do this slightly different.

1. I could have fresh, but rich start right now. I'm not thinking it's a cheat, because I've earned everything what I want to store / save for later. Those resources I have could be really helpful, not only for starter but for further game play.
2. I know, I was to hasty when I wanted back then fill my island with new islanders (villagers) and it's resulting I have two gorillas (monkeys), two crocodiles, two bears and looking for variety of animals my GF has, I know now I was trying to be too fast.
3. I haven't done much terraforming yet, so I will not loose anything precious regarding my island layout - so this is will not stop me from a fresh start.
4. I know, I will not be able to get any summer bugs / fishes / sea creatures, and will have to wait till next summer, but I'm not planing to finish my game at winter and abandon it, so why not to got summer treasures once more, when summer comes?
5. I was planned to start documentary (photos), but always wanted to wait until something BIG achieved, but now I realised, I want to have a memories from a "day one", from almost every small achievement made.
6. I wasn't too deep (yet) is "star business" and gathered only 10 yellow stars - so it's not so impressive and this is convincing me, it may be a good idea to start over, as I'm not loosing much.

I'm still hesitating and not sure what to do, because waiting too long will make my GF's island more filled with stuff she may craft, buy, find and I may be not able to store everything I care about... but at some point, if I have this thoughts I will want a fresh start anyway.
What do you think? Any advices?


----------



## Eureka

@Monokuma73  Hmmm, I would say it depends on how badly you have the restart itch! If it's always in the back of your mind pestering you then by all means. You really aren't losing anything you cannot get back. Being able to store your stuff to get a head start on the new island makes it much more enjoyable. With that said, I think it's pretty safe to say that everyone who has played the game has one or two things they would have done differently, but hindsight is 20/20. So I wouldn't recommend restarting solely based off of having a few things you would of done differently. I hope this helps!  

I'm worried I may have done a big oops when restarting my island. So I restarted my island in July, I found pretty much the perfect island, I've been very happy with it. Today while villager hunting it dawned on me that I put my characters birthday as different than my real one. I remember why I did this, because I viewed her more as a character and not a representation of myself since she doesn't have my real name. I didn't think it would bother me... but now I'm thinking it does! The birthday celebration will mean so little with it not being my actual birthday. What was I thinking? 

So now I'm in this awful situation of am I REALLY going to give up this perfect island of mine (apples, orange airport, hyacinths, long pier) to be able to have my real birthday celebrated in game and hope I'm able to find a similar island? I'm honestly kicking myself so much right now.


----------



## Monokuma73

Witchy_Trixie said:


> @Monokuma73  Hmmm, I would say it depends on how badly you have the restart itch! If it's always in the back of your mind pestering you then by all means. You really aren't losing anything you cannot get back. Being able to store your stuff to get a head start on the new island makes it much more enjoyable. With that said, I think it's pretty safe to say that everyone who has played the game has one or two things they would have done differently, but hindsight is 20/20. So I wouldn't recommend restarting solely based off of having a few things you would of done differently. I hope this helps!


Too late...  I finished my "goods transfer" and deleted my "old life". I don't know if the new one will be better or not, but at least I will be more experienced and I will know something I never knew.
I would like to tell / remind, my experience with Animal Crossing (as a whole) has started in this year, more or less two months ago. I never tried any of those game, despite the fact I owned CF for Wii, but never played any single minutes. But now, I have almost every single one, except games never released in English and Wii U version, as it's mainly board / family game and I'm not really interested.
I tried other games from AC series, like GC version, WW, CF, NL, HHD but for now I was focused on NH - and time what I spent so far playing NH I may consider as a training and preparation for long-term-gaming-experience.



Witchy_Trixie said:


> I'm worried I may have done a big oops when restarting my island. So I restarted my island in July, I found pretty much the perfect island, I've been very happy with it. Today while villager hunting it dawned on me that I put my characters birthday as different than my real one. I remember why I did this, because I viewed her more as a character and not a representation of myself since she doesn't have my real name. I didn't think it would bother me... but now I'm thinking it does! The birthday celebration will mean so little with it not being my actual birthday. What was I thinking?



I do fully understand what you mean. This is the reason, when I learned something about this game, decided to start over. I played about month for now, and I was treated like a holiday, really nice and charming experience. But now, I'm starting something new, richer in bells, resources and experience, demanding more from myself and from game experience.
I put my characters birthday as mine, because me=player, I will be experiencing whatever is in the game, I'm planning to play in daily basis so it will be a nice surprise for me, when "someone" in game will be remember about by birthday.



Witchy_Trixie said:


> So now I'm in this awful situation of am I REALLY going to give up this perfect island of mine (apples, orange airport, hyacinths, long pier) to be able to have my real birthday celebrated in game and hope I'm able to find a similar island? I'm honestly kicking myself so much right now.


Perfect island... not sure if I have one, but I started twice new game, as I rejected first four templates and second time i picked one and... it looks like it's something for me. Land of pears, nice looking starting animals... and what tomorrow brings... still not so sure, but looking into really optimistic... and got to wait obviously one day, till my airport will be open, and then my real adventure starts.


----------



## lenoreluna

Witchy_Trixie said:


> @Monokuma73  Hmmm, I would say it depends on how badly you have the restart itch! If it's always in the back of your mind pestering you then by all means. You really aren't losing anything you cannot get back. Being able to store your stuff to get a head start on the new island makes it much more enjoyable. With that said, I think it's pretty safe to say that everyone who has played the game has one or two things they would have done differently, but hindsight is 20/20. So I wouldn't recommend restarting solely based off of having a few things you would of done differently. I hope this helps!
> 
> I'm worried I may have done a big oops when restarting my island. So I restarted my island in July, I found pretty much the perfect island, I've been very happy with it. Today while villager hunting it dawned on me that I put my characters birthday as different than my real one. I remember why I did this, because I viewed her more as a character and not a representation of myself since she doesn't have my real name. I didn't think it would bother me... but now I'm thinking it does! The birthday celebration will mean so little with it not being my actual birthday. What was I thinking?
> 
> So now I'm in this awful situation of am I REALLY going to give up this perfect island of mine (apples, orange airport, hyacinths, long pier) to be able to have my real birthday celebrated in game and hope I'm able to find a similar island? I'm honestly kicking myself so much right now.


How far away from your actual birthday is the date you chose? I find that oftentimes with holidays, birthdays, etc. I am with family or friends on the actual day and then end up time traveling back to my birthday anyway so I can celebrate in game (because I'm not ditching my family/friends for an ingame birthday party lol). One of my discord friends did something similar to what you did on purpose because she didn't want her actual birthday online where people could see it, so there are advantages to it! Another one of my discord friends just made a side character with her birthday so she could still celebrate in game. Also keep in mind that your birthday determines your native flower so if your real birthday is in a different month, you may not be able to have hyacinths as your native or even sister flower. It is up to you though! I know how hard it is to find a perfect island though, so definitely give it some thought!


----------



## Monokuma73

lenoreluna said:


> How far away from your actual birthday is the date you chose? I find that oftentimes with holidays, birthdays, etc. I am with family or friends on the actual day and then end up time traveling back to my birthday anyway so I can celebrate in game (because I'm not ditching my family/friends for an ingame birthday party lol). One of my discord friends did something similar to what you did on purpose because she didn't want her actual birthday online where people could see it, so there are advantages to it! Another one of my discord friends just made a side character with her birthday so she could still celebrate in game. Also keep in mind that your birthday determines your native flower so if your real birthday is in a different month, you may not be able to have hyacinths as your native or even sister flower. It is up to you though! I know how hard it is to find a perfect island though, so definitely give it some thought!



If you ask me, I choose my real DOB. My birthday this year is in the middle of the week, so I'm not gonna celebrate anyway until weekend, but I will have some time for sure, if celebration will happen inside the game. ACNH is only one game I'm playing related to birthday and any other games I played / may play will not affect any special day for me.
I'm man, so I'm not really care about flowers in real life. Actually I don't have any living plant in my place. However in ACNH I really enjoy to "play with flowers" and I'm quite happy having some breeding results.


----------



## Bekaa

About one month ago I seriously thought about resetting my island. I’m so glad I didn’t! At the time I was in a slump. I felt like I had exhausted my creative ideas. I was feeling a bored with the game. And the idea of terraforming or relocating buildings, etc. was overwhelming. Then, I sort of “discovered”,something that turned me around. Take large ideas and chunk them up into smaller projects. For me, a big problem was becoming overwhelmed when I would think of the island as a whole or even a section of island. So I transferred my thinking to just very small blocks of island and focusing my energy there. This has worked tremendously well.


----------



## Eureka

@Monokuma73 Good luck with your new island! Restarting is always exciting.  



lenoreluna said:


> How far away from your actual birthday is the date you chose? I find that oftentimes with holidays, birthdays, etc. I am with family or friends on the actual day and then end up time traveling back to my birthday anyway so I can celebrate in game (because I'm not ditching my family/friends for an ingame birthday party lol). One of my discord friends did something similar to what you did on purpose because she didn't want her actual birthday online where people could see it, so there are advantages to it! Another one of my discord friends just made a side character with her birthday so she could still celebrate in game. Also keep in mind that your birthday determines your native flower so if your real birthday is in a different month, you may not be able to have hyacinths as your native or even sister flower. It is up to you though! I know how hard it is to find a perfect island though, so definitely give it some thought!



There is month between my actual birthday and my in game one.  Hmmm, I didn't consider that some people might not want their real birthday shown. It doesn't really bother me since it's just the month and day. Oh my gosh, thank you so much you just reminded me the actual reason I didn't use my real birthday and that is because I wanted Hyacinths really badly! I totally forgot! 

I think just making a second character with my real birthday so I can experience it if I so desire is probably the best course of action. There are quite a few benefits to having a second character and I think having a second house to decorate would be a lot fun.


----------



## Monokuma73

LivinTheLife said:


> About one month ago I seriously thought about resetting my island. I’m so glad I didn’t! At the time I was in a slump. I felt like I had exhausted my creative ideas. I was feeling a bored with the game. And the idea of terraforming or relocating buildings, etc. was overwhelming. Then, I sort of “discovered”,something that turned me around. Take large ideas and chunk them up into smaller projects. For me, a big problem was becoming overwhelmed when I would think of the island as a whole or even a section of island. So I transferred my thinking to just very small blocks of island and focusing my energy there. This has worked tremendously well.



As I said earlier, I wasn't bored neither exhausted or overwhelmed. I may say, I just done my first step toward AC series.
Terraforming and relocating barely started for me in my previous save, so there's nothing to regret.
I have to say, just idea of creating "new life", moving my packages, selling, transporting, storing etc. was fun for me and my GF. Now, I will be slowly transporting everything back.
I think, for me it's kinda a "New Game+" because most of my gatherings was kept, I don't need to focus on earning money quick, just to have something bigger / better. I may just slowly start my new island, without any auto-pressure 

I have one assumption: not using anything what is not available in game - first day, no shovel, no jumping pole - I haven't used my old one. Second day (today) when it was given for me - I'm using. I will do exactly the same with ladder - will wait till the day come.



Witchy_Trixie said:


> @Monokuma73 Good luck with your new island! Restarting is always exciting.
> 
> There is month between my actual birthday and my in game one.  Hmmm, I didn't consider that some people might not want their real birthday shown. It doesn't really bother me since it's just the month and day. Oh my gosh, thank you so much you just reminded me the actual reason I didn't use my real birthday and that is because I wanted Hyacinths really badly! I totally forgot!
> 
> I think just making a second character with my real birthday so I can experience it if I so desire is probably the best course of action. There are quite a few benefits to having a second character and I think having a second house to decorate would be a lot fun.



If I will create second / third character in my game (just for me, not for anyone else) - obviously I will not use my real DOB, and this / those character(s) will be somewhat imaginary and I will use their presence as additional residents, making new house, new / different interior and maybe additional storage space, what could be beneficial in the future.
But creating another character may happen (for me), when I will do everything possible for one character, when I complete / achieve what I want or will want in the future, as I'm planning to stay with AC for long time.


----------



## Mercedes

I just haven’t been able to enjoy new horizons like new leaf. I.. want to reset but I just I don’t know ..


----------



## Bekaa

Mercedes said:


> I just haven’t been able to enjoy new horizons like new leaf. I.. want to reset but I just I don’t know ..


What do you think it is about NH That’s bugging you?


----------



## Mercedes

Bekaa said:


> What do you think it is about NH That’s bugging you?


See okay. I wish I had all the fruits , (durians etc) the characters actually had personalities I love that we can place things outside now? I don’t know I’m so conflicted


----------



## Bekaa

Mercedes said:


> See okay. I wish I had all the fruits , (durians etc) the characters actually had personalities I love that we can place things outside now? I don’t know I’m so conflicted


Ah, I get it. You loved the other game and got so invested in it, and you’re looking for the same feeling here. Totally understandable.  Having never played any other a AC game, I have nothing to compare. (Maybe I should try NL . Seriously, I probably will eventually.


----------



## Mercedes

Bekaa said:


> Ah, I get it. You loved the other game and got so invested in it, and you’re looking for the same feeling here. Totally understandable.  Having never played any other a AC game, I have nothing to compare. (Maybe I should try NL . Seriously, I probably will eventually.


Oh my gossshh you’ve never played new leaf ?! I don’t know if you’d like it then? It’s kinda very different no crafting or teraforming etc I feel like this game (NH) is made for a whole new demographic if I’m being honest ? I definitely say you play it especially online the island with your friends their is hide and seek and other fun mini games


----------



## Bekaa

Mercedes said:


> Oh my gossshh you’ve never played new leaf ?! I don’t know if you’d like it then? It’s kinda very different no crafting or teraforming etc I feel like this game (NH) is made for a whole new demographic if I’m being honest ? I definitely say you play it especially online the island with your friends their is hide and seek and other fun mini games


One thing you said that captured my attention, is that in NL the characters had more personality.That’s something I would like. In AH the characters seem to just repeat the same kind of thing over and over.


----------



## Mercedes

Bekaa said:


> One thing you said that captured my attention, is that in NL the characters had more personality.That’s something I would like. In AH the characters seem to just repeat the same kind of thing over and over.


Excatly like I feel like I can’t even connect with my villagers anymore


----------



## pup

hi folks!

so... i'm weighing the pros & cons of resetting and would love to waffle around further by getting your input. 

i stopped playing AC a couple months ago unintentionally, i just lost interest and it stopped occurring to me to check in on my island. i'd gotten all the DIYs, cataloged all the orderables, and could have worked further on my island, but everything just felt meh.

i miss that experience of finding a new DIY on the beach and the scarcity of not having everything i want just yet. kinda regretting buying everything, tbh! 

i've got amiibos galore so losing villagers isn't an issue.

still, i put 600+ hours into this island so i feel hesitant. but, it also isn't bringing me any joy at this point to load up a file where there is very little to do besides landscaping, i just can't get into it. 

fall is my fav season in AC and i'd hate to miss it because i'm not vibing with my current save. this feels like the best time to take the plunge and reset so i can enjoy all the magic of a fresh island during my fav season. 

it's just so hard to let go of all that work and all those items!! lmao.

*tldr; resetting is so hard in ACNH. what are your experiences with resetting? should i take the plunge?*


----------



## Aurita

I haven’t reset my island before but if the main thing you’re missing is the newness of obtaining new recipes & items, maybe instead of resetting you should create a second character?

you can “rebuild” your diy library and your catalog of your new character (probably can’t trade with others if you don’t have online on 2 profiles) and you can even terraform areas as well! You’d still need your main character to move houses & building but your second character can do a lot of “new” things

But if the layout of your island or your NM items/airport is bugging you a lot then I’d say go for the reset since you can’t change those.


----------



## Lilyacre

If your current save isn't bringing you any joy then I think you have your answer 

Take the plunge, start fresh and take your time getting everything and developing your town, that's my advice!


----------



## moonlights

i've been in a similar situation to this before and it's always ended up in me resetting. if you're not enjoying it i'd suggest resetting, all items can be obtained pretty easily anyway! good luck


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Sounds like you ought to just reset. Why keep your old island if you aren't having fun? Boom- science.

The Venmo thing will have to wait unless you can come up with further negotiations.


----------



## Moon Cake

I reset my island two days ago and I don’t regret it at all! I love my new island map with south and east river exits, the Residenf Services Center super far from the airport, hyacinths (my favorite flower), and cherries (my favorite fruit). I definitely went through my first island too quickly but I’m really glad for this second playthrough. I even found one of my favorite villagers from my first island (Zucker) again and I’m having a blast getting to know some new villagers too.

I hope this can help anyone who’s thinking of resetting!


----------



## misstayleigh

I hummed and hawed the first time I reset and then ended up enjoying it a lot more, but time traveled to get caught up, which I think led to some quick burnout. Once you have all the bells in the world from turnips too it’s hard to motivate myself to actually earn things lol. I’m thinking of resetting once more for the Fall update and trying to minimize TT, as difficult as that is... and I’d want to start off with moving my villagers on the sand so I can really flatten and demolish my island when I unlock landscaping. Where I am right now is I just think everything I’ve done is..... ugly... and not gr8 planning on my part even tho I thought I had a ~vision~


----------



## saucySheep

I am going to buy myself a switch lite and I'm pretty hype ab it : ) obviously I shall be downloading NH. Slight problem, though. I've decided to give my switch account to my brother so he can have all his fortnite garbage lol. this means setting up a new account and therefore a new ACNH island. 

I'm a bit said because even though I kind of hate my island (idk what went wrong. it's just so _bad_.) I LOVE my villagers and all the progress I've made - all the cool clothes, furniture, DIY's, critters and stuff like that - it'll all be lost (well, not all of it, i will be transporting my villager photos and some of my favorite furniture and clothing items to my new island as soon as possible, ofc xd) 

I'm also kinda excited tho!! 0.0 when i get a new island it will be so fresh and untouched and honestly i miss that. sometimes i walk by structures on my island and wonder "what did this look like before i screwed it up to look like this?" lol. I just think a fresh new start will be really relaxing. ^v^ and, also, i LOVE the song that plays in tent RS, and the tune that plays non-stop before you upgrade resident services and get hourly music. and though i am technically a NH "pro" (or so the "noobs" refer to me as), i plan to take things super slowly and not just unlock all the stores and everything the second i start playing just because i know how. also... i think it will be great to get some fresh faces on my island. I wonder who my starters will be? Or my native fruit? Airport color? (I'm freakin' resetting if I get Diva, peaches or Orange airport. Sorry.) but yeah ofc Tammi sherb and curlos are gonna need to make a comeback. Sorry to the other folks ily too but ehhhh xddddd

yeah. thanks for making this thread and let my ramble on i know y'all don't care but im hype so eeeeeeeeeee : )


----------



## misstayleigh

bit the bullet and am resetting today! wish me patience and luck haha


----------



## saucySheep

misstayleigh said:


> bit the bullet and am resetting today! wish me patience and luck haha


ayee neat  you gotta tell me what it's like


----------



## AquaMarie

I know there is a resetting thread, but I feel like this is a little different,  so hopefully I can post it here.  

I can't seem to get this off my mind today and it just kind of came to me out of the blue. There is nothing that I hate about my island...nothing driving me crazy, but for some reason I started thinking about resetting.  

There was a time when I could never even imagine resetting an AC town. Why would I throw away all the hard work and memories?

But all of a sudden it sounds exciting. My head is getting filled with decorating and landscaping ideas, looking at and choosing a new map sounds fun.  This time around,  there is SO MUCH we can change about our islands, so I will probably just pretend that I just "remodeled" everything, including the things we can't actually change. If the airport is a different color it will be because I "painted" it.  If RS is in a new area it will be because I funded a project to have it moved to a more ideal location. 

I have a second island I share with my fiance,  so there will be no problem saving bells,  items,  and even villagers if I need to. I can just transfer the most important things to the second island for safekeeping. 

If I do go through with this, I won't just do it on a whim. And I don't want to miss out on holidays because I'm too busy resetting or stuck in the tutorial.  So I will for sure wait until after Halloween,  and possibly even after Christmas.  

Have any of you reset just for fun? How did you feel afterwards? Any advice you have for me?


----------



## John Wick

To answer your question, YES. You are crazy. (J/J)

Don't do it, you'll end up regretting it. 

If you need a change, just redesign/terraform. Don't lose all that hard work!


----------



## Bluebellie

Don’t do it! 
I actually thought about resetting possibly about a month ago. There was just something off about my map layout and I just couldn’t  get an area to connect. Anyways I decided not to reset and I was able to figure out the issue. I just pretty much tore down my whole town. If you want a clean start (this would be what I recommend. I reset once since the game came out ( at the start probably the second day). It was soo hectic doing all the tutorials at first. It was not enjoyable at all.


----------



## HappyTails

I reset my game today because I thought of an even cuter name for my island, and my last island I kind of ruined because I broke my ultimate rule of not buying bells. Having millions of bells made customizing and moving building around, and paying off stuff way too easy and way too fast and I rushed through it. The point of this game is to slow down and relax. And I wasn't doing that. So I decided to start fresh.

Sure I lost a lot of stuff, and that's disappointing but it's not stuff I can't earn back. Also I decided to play my new island in private. I will probably buy some NMT and uncustomizable Nook Miles items as well, if I don't get the colors I want.  Of course, I'll still get a Dream Address and share it, I'm not going to completely ignore the multiplayer mode though.


----------



## Dracule

I don’t think you’re crazy, haha! Sometimes we want a completely fresh start to try something new with an island. I’ve had the same thought before, but settled with flattening instead. I do agree with others—you really gotta think about it. Sometimes regret sets in even when there’s been serious contemplation about your decision. If you aren’t attached to your island to begin with, then I’d say store all the important stuff on your shared island with your BF, then reset.


----------



## Livia

I’ve thought about it too, but I’m too attached to my island and I don’t want to build up my catalog again. I really liked the beginning of the game though and I wish I could experience it again.


----------



## BalloonFight

Honestly I feel like resetting just for fun sounds like a recipe for regret. It's hard to fully imagine how you'd feel with all of your prior hard work gone until your literally back at day 1 in your campsite having to do the full story again. I personally would vote for either flattening your island, or work on different sections per day re-imagining your island, instead of a full reset.

At least though you do have a second island for storage if you were to end up resetting. That's definitely a nice benefit to have. Ponder over the idea carefully imo just to make sure massive regret doesn't set in.


----------



## Hedgehugs

if you're crazy then I'll be crazy with you homie lol

i haven't reset since like the 2nd month the game came out and been trying to just finish my current island but sometimes I just think "man,i kinda wanna reset lol" not because i hate my island (most of the time) but because i find the beginning of the game so fun to play through and after you get terraforming it gets kinda boring imo

the only reason i haven't reset is because i don't have the luxury of having 2 islands rip


----------



## Sharksheep

I think it's the same as creating a new minecraft world or a new save in Stardew Valley or Don't Starve. I like starting over in games because the fun is in getting your resources back up again. Yes I can play in my old save where I have pretty much infinite resources but it's pretty boring once you done everything.


----------



## meggiewes

I did this with New Leaf. Just about four years in or whenever the Welcome Amiibo update dropped, I gave in and sold my town to reset. I've regretted it ever since. 

I would say that if you aren't fond of the colors of items you have been getting or want to play the roulette with the Nook Miles items, go ahead and reset. If you are sure that you don't mind starting over, reset. 

If anything is holding you back (and it might be because you are making this thread instead of just doing it), then don't reset.


----------



## Pyoopi

Maybe the reset bug climbed into your ear at night.  it happens a lot to people.

But honestly, I'd do what the others said above. Mull over it for a bit.


----------



## Aurita

I don’t think you’re crazy about resetting for fun but I think you should wait a bit before you do it! Unless you plan on TTing, the tutorial & getting KK slider to come takes soooooo long >__> 
plus it’s a huge huge huge hassle to move everything from one island to the next & you’ll lose your catalog unless you decide to order everything and move it to your fiancé’s island. You’ll also lose all the DIYs you’ve learned and idk if you were there during the earlier events but I personally don’t want to go back and try to get all the recipes for bunny day & cherry blossoms during eggpocalypse 

I get the itch, sometimes I feel the urge to reset my island but when I feel that urge l end up tearing down a part of my island and redoing it and it seems to keep that itch away


----------



## Mick

I think that's kind of crazy. The beginning of this game is suuuper slow, there really isn't an interesting story that is worth replaying, and even with generous amounts of time travelling it would take a stupid amount of hours to unlock all the functions you currently have.

It sounds like a lot of fun, having an entirely new island to unleash your creativity on, but in my opinion the tutorial will kill that mood pretty quickly, and then you're just left with an empty field of weeds with no way to go back!

I would probably take a soft reset if it were possible, to start again but carry over unlocked tools and achievements, but a complete reset? Probably never!


----------



## Jessi

I did that just recently. Maybe mostly because I wanted a new theme, but also the fun factor. They also made remodeling your island so time consuming. I really wish they had a soft reset option for your island


----------



## rezberri

i want u to know, OP, i have written and re-written a reply to this for like twenty minutes now and i Still Do Not Have a Clear Answer nor a Coherent Reply. i want to answer this question without relating it to me even tho u asked for the forum people's experiences but man!! this is such a challenge im too self-centered sometimes. i cannot get over this hurdle, but i want to answer so its Selfish Hours.

knowing myself, i personally would have most definitely reset if i had ur shoes and were wearing them but were still myself. i want to say something about u having another island to store something on helps with this, but no. in acnl (bc i dont have anyone to be my storage in acnh) i found that starting over with bells and some items rly cheapened the experience for me. idk why, ud think itd be nice to have an advantage but it didnt feel nice it felt like i had already accomplished what i set out to do or something. no, the reason i say i would have reset is bc when i get a reset brainworm its over man. lets say it starts out with the fact that i hate my town hall placement. i think about it every time i log on and it sucks, but then i start thinking about the fact that i hate where my lil private beach is, or i hate where my beach rocks are. and then i just hate the whole save. one bad apple rly spoils the bunch for me. but this is me, negative nancy. and u seem like a positive person. 

since u seem like a positive person, i think that perhaps u should definitely stick with ur Waiting and Thinking approach, and perhaps consider changing up a few little areas on ur island to match whatever theme or aesthetic has taken ur fancy. bringing this conversation back to me, thinking about redoing my whole island stressed me out so much that i have to nuke everything. rly i should be taking lessons from the hypothetical u, bc u seem so positive this doesnt seem like a whole problem to u. this is all imaginative of course, i rly do not know u. perhaps a few flower changes here, maybe u could redo ur entrance??? or say goodbye to a villager ur not vibing with and bring in one u would like with another theme. just those types of things. 

this is the one instance of the "should i reset" question where i honestly think with all my heart either option would be good for u. ig just flip a coin??? after thinking this thru of course.


----------



## AquaMarie

Thank you so much to everyone who posted so far. I really want to reply to some of you individually, but work got busy and I'm exhausted. I'll work on replies tomorrow!


----------



## misstayleigh

saucySheep said:


> ayee neat  you gotta tell me what it's like


it wasn’t too bad at all!!! i only reset for maybe an hour max when before on my last reset it was more like a week and a half lol. i was less concerned this time with things being perfect and more about potential—i got a central residents service, east and south rivers, a blue airport, oranges, and a long dock. my one gripe is my native flowers are wind flowers which i don’t love but i’m trying not to be hung up on that! plucky and sheldon are my starters and they’re both interesting haha


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I don't think you're crazy. But whether or not to reset really depends on what you like to do in the game and whether resetting is necessary to achieve that. 

There's a few things you can_ only _achieve by resetting after all: Different airport color, different location for resident services, different locations for the river mouths, different native fruit, different locations for the rocks on the beach, the pier, and the size/shape of the peninsula. Perhaps also different villagers in different starter homes, which could end up well if you really like a villager but not the interior of their original home. And well, a sense of contentment and accomplishment that comes with gathering everything again: furniture, clothing, DIYs, materials, the museum collections, the money to upgrade your house, finding your first few villagers on nook miles islands... 

I think it's really up to you to figure out if these are what you're after. If you already mention storing items and villagers on a different island, it doesn't sound to me like you would reset just to start the process of gathering and growing an island again. 

So then it's a matter of figuring out if moving things to a second island, resetting, and building things back up from scratch are worth the possible changes in island shape/layout, when you don't hate your original island (yet?). That's something only you can decide, but I wouldn't call you crazy if you did reset


----------



## Heartcore

I just reset and haven't been able to put the game down.

I honestly felt so overwhelmed with the amount of flowers on my island that I just decided starting fresh would be the best idea. I had a friend hold all my important items and bells and reset. Honestly, knowing more about how this game works has helped me so much this playthrough. I hated my old island layout and how destroyed my favorite villagers houses were. I reset and it was kind of sad because I had worked so hard on finding some of the villagers I had (Raymond, Judy, Sherb) that it felt all for nothing. But now that my island is completely fresh, it is giving me so much more creative energy to actually play and not dread turning my switch on. I've learned not to plant flowers just anywhere since they spread like wildfire. I found Raymond and Sherb pretty easily this go around on Nook Miles Islands and am back to playing normally. It was such a good idea to reset for me and I've never done that in an AC game ever. 

I'd say go for it if you're feeling even the slightest inkling of resetting. Just make sure you take any items that would be hard to get again.


----------



## JellyBeans

I definitely don't think you're crazy - this was almost my exact mindset in NL. I just got bored of towns so easily, so I'd reset and work on a new one and the cycle repeated. I think if you want to do it, and you don't think you'll miss your current island further down the line and regret it, then just do it! but be careful to not get in the resetting loop - obviously you're not doing it to try and find a specific detail within an island which is good, but try not to get hooked on the feeling of starting afresh and building the island up from the ground because otherwise you'll never have a permanent island lol. this was just me kind of brain vomiting so I'm not sure I covered everything/made any sense but overall I'm saying might as well go for it!

I'm also considering resetting but I'm thinking I experience *everything* in the game, then once I've reached all the nook miles achievements and stuff I start afresh and hopefully find some new joy in the game. or I'll do it after christmas. we'll see lol


----------



## moonlights

i don't think i'd ever reset for fun. i had this issue in New Leaf whereby i'd be stuck in a resetting loop, and i wasn't even quite sure what i was looking for, i just couldn't stop resetting. so far i've kept this island for 3+ months and i haven't thought about resetting at all and i don't want to. 
the game is so versatile now that, for me at least, resetting would have no purpose, because i can just change everything in my current island and almost make it look like a completely new one. also, i found the tutorial part in the beginning a drag after doing it more than once.
however if you wanna reset for the fun of it why not?


----------



## ChanCake

I'm in the camp Don't do it! 

I've restarted a couple of times now and I've always ended up regretting it afterward, which is why I've sworn to keep my current one. So far, so good. It's such a drag getting back to the point where everything is opened up (shops, terraforming, etc) - and you'll always compare your new island to your previous one. While having a new canvas to work on can be exciting, and you'll definitely create areas again that you'll be proud of; it's hard to not think back on all the progress and memories lost. My experience with restarting is that you never quite know what you've got 'til it's gone, and once you figure that out - you can't go back.

My advice is just to begin throwing your current island around. Restyle it, go crazy on terraforming, etc. I think that might work in getting just as excited over your current island as you are about a new one.


----------



## Baroque

I felt something similar when playing New Leaf years ago. It had been a bunch of years since I had started my playthrough, of course, and I still loved my town but it still felt like I was just going through the motions at that point, y'know? I wanted something exciting again. Instead of resetting everything, though, I just bought a second New Leaf cart and made a second town.

But, of course, Nintendo decided to make that impossible with New Horizons, for some reason...


----------



## saucySheep

misstayleigh said:


> it wasn’t too bad at all!!! i only reset for maybe an hour max when before on my last reset it was more like a week and a half lol. i was less concerned this time with things being perfect and more about potential—i got a central residents service, east and south rivers, a blue airport, oranges, and a long dock. my one gripe is my native flowers are wind flowers which i don’t love but i’m trying not to be hung up on that! plucky and sheldon are my starters and they’re both interesting haha


neat! I lofe plucky, she was my og sisterly, shame she moved out


----------



## Enxssi

To me, resetting hits different in New Horizons. In New Leaf, I could barely bring myself reset, and when I did, I felt so much regret. I had millions of bells, but at what cost? My favorite villagers, my catalog, my fossils, my designs, my flowers, everything was gone. I was left with a bit of in-game money, and that was it.
No villagers,
No friendships,
Nothing.

Resetting in New Horizons is all like “im bored“ *delete*
The only reset regrets I have are not having someone to hold my bells when I reset.
so yeah you’re not crazy


----------



## AquaMarie

Livia said:


> I’ve thought about it too, but I’m too attached to my island and I don’t want to build up my catalog again. I really liked the beginning of the game though and I wish I could experience it again.



That's part of it for me. I actually kind of miss the beginning of the game and it would be fun to unlock everything again.



Hedgehugs said:


> if you're crazy then I'll be crazy with you homie lol
> 
> i haven't reset since like the 2nd month the game came out and been trying to just finish my current island but sometimes I just think "man,i kinda wanna reset lol" not because i hate my island (most of the time) but because i find the beginning of the game so fun to play through and after you get terraforming it gets kinda boring imo
> 
> the only reason i haven't reset is because i don't have the luxury of having 2 islands rip



Exactly this! I wouldn't say the game is boring now, but I honestly do miss the thrill of unlocking things and having "new" things happen every day!



rezberri said:


> i want u to know, OP, i have written and re-written a reply to this for like twenty minutes now and i Still Do Not Have a Clear Answer nor a Coherent Reply. i want to answer this question without relating it to me even tho u asked for the forum people's experiences but man!! this is such a challenge im too self-centered sometimes. i cannot get over this hurdle, but i want to answer so its Selfish Hours.
> 
> knowing myself, i personally would have most definitely reset if i had ur shoes and were wearing them but were still myself. i want to say something about u having another island to store something on helps with this, but no. in acnl (bc i dont have anyone to be my storage in acnh) i found that starting over with bells and some items rly cheapened the experience for me. idk why, ud think itd be nice to have an advantage but it didnt feel nice it felt like i had already accomplished what i set out to do or something. no, the reason i say i would have reset is bc when i get a reset brainworm its over man. lets say it starts out with the fact that i hate my town hall placement. i think about it every time i log on and it sucks, but then i start thinking about the fact that i hate where my lil private beach is, or i hate where my beach rocks are. and then i just hate the whole save. one bad apple rly spoils the bunch for me. but this is me, negative nancy. and u seem like a positive person.
> 
> since u seem like a positive person, i think that perhaps u should definitely stick with ur Waiting and Thinking approach, and perhaps consider changing up a few little areas on ur island to match whatever theme or aesthetic has taken ur fancy. bringing this conversation back to me, thinking about redoing my whole island stressed me out so much that i have to nuke everything. rly i should be taking lessons from the hypothetical u, bc u seem so positive this doesnt seem like a whole problem to u. this is all imaginative of course, i rly do not know u. perhaps a few flower changes here, maybe u could redo ur entrance??? or say goodbye to a villager ur not vibing with and bring in one u would like with another theme. just those types of things.
> 
> this is the one instance of the "should i reset" question where i honestly think with all my heart either option would be good for u. ig just flip a coin??? after thinking this thru of course.



Wow! First I just want to say that I really appreciate all of the serious thought and energy you put into your reply!  I definitely get what you're saying about how starting over will bells and items could cheapen the experience and agree to an extent.  I certainly wouldn't want to keep everything, but there are some things.  Villager photos, items that were a pain to get and not really a joy, specific colors of certain items, and some "favorite" items and clothes that I use or wear often.  I would probably stash my bells on my second island so they were there if I needed them, but I do like the idea of earning bells and working towards paying things off again.  The bells would likely be tucked away for when I decide to spend millions to move everything around LOL. 

So after thinking about it some more...the only thing that REALLY bothers me about my current save is my character name. I was trying to decide between a couple of names when the game came out and I guess I chose wrong, lol.  I'd say it bothers me quite a bit, but isn't completely unbearable.  Sure, my airport and native fruit weren't my first choice, and my dock is the shorter style...but I don't really hate any of those features, they just weren't my first choice.

I think, for now, what I'm going to try to do is tell all of my villagers to call me by the name I wish I chose (when they ask to give me a nickname) and see if that helps with that issue.  I also might move some things around and play with landscaping some more to see if I get any really good ideas that become fun and addicting to work on.  I don't know why, but moving all of my buildings to the beach and redesigning everything actually sounds more tedious to me than actually just starting over though.  Plus...I'd be putting in all that work and money without even having the benefit of a name change.  So yeah, I'll work on the nickname thing and then probably just start decorating for Fall/Halloween, which is the most exciting thing for me in this game thus far.  If I become satisfied with just having the nickname and everything else having the other name on it by the end of fall/winter then I will keep my save and work on some heavy duty terraforming.  If my name still bothers me a lot, even with them using a different nickname, then I will probably reset (after the holidays).

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Heartcore said:


> I just reset and haven't been able to put the game down.
> 
> I honestly felt so overwhelmed with the amount of flowers on my island that I just decided starting fresh would be the best idea. I had a friend hold all my important items and bells and reset. Honestly, knowing more about how this game works has helped me so much this playthrough. I hated my old island layout and how destroyed my favorite villagers houses were. I reset and it was kind of sad because I had worked so hard on finding some of the villagers I had (Raymond, Judy, Sherb) that it felt all for nothing. But now that my island is completely fresh, it is giving me so much more creative energy to actually play and not dread turning my switch on. I've learned not to plant flowers just anywhere since they spread like wildfire. I found Raymond and Sherb pretty easily this go around on Nook Miles Islands and am back to playing normally. It was such a good idea to reset for me and I've never done that in an AC game ever.
> 
> I'd say go for it if you're feeling even the slightest inkling of resetting. Just make sure you take any items that would be hard to get again.



I feel this too.  I feel like it's more work to move flowers buildings, paths, re-terraform, etc than it would be just just reset and start fresh.  I also feel like I have more ideas than when I first started and a better idea of what I want and how everything works.

I'm glad resetting worked for you and you were able to get your villagers back so easily! (I have amiibo cards for most of my villagers and can hold Raymond and Cyd on my other island if needed).


----------



## HappyTails

I reset last night and I don't regret it at all. I love my new island and my new island name. But I don't think resetting for fun is a good idea. Especially if you sank a lot of work into your island. But on the other hand, it's your island, you do what you think is best. If you want to reset, then do it. I mean the only person affected by resetting is you and you alone. So what anyone else thinks really shouldn't matter.


----------



## saucySheep

uh, do what pleases you, but I prob wouldn't.... unless you really can't work with your island and you just really don't like it then i don't see why you should reset...

i'm getting a switch lite so i'll have to make a new island and _that's _exciting but i'll never, ever let go of my 1st island, beautiful, lovely Sos island.


----------



## misstayleigh

hello it's me captain dingdong back to resetting bc i decided i want oranges and a green airport instead of blue LMAO


----------



## Monokuma73

WhitBit said:


> I know there is a resetting thread, but I feel like this is a little different,  so hopefully I can post it here.
> 
> I can't seem to get this off my mind today and it just kind of came to me out of the blue. There is nothing that I hate about my island...nothing driving me crazy, but for some reason I started thinking about resetting.
> 
> There was a time when I could never even imagine resetting an AC town. Why would I throw away all the hard work and memories?
> 
> But all of a sudden it sounds exciting. My head is getting filled with decorating and landscaping ideas, looking at and choosing a new map sounds fun.  This time around,  there is SO MUCH we can change about our islands, so I will probably just pretend that I just "remodeled" everything, including the things we can't actually change. If the airport is a different color it will be because I "painted" it.  If RS is in a new area it will be because I funded a project to have it moved to a more ideal location.
> 
> I have a second island I share with my fiance,  so there will be no problem saving bells,  items,  and even villagers if I need to. I can just transfer the most important things to the second island for safekeeping.
> 
> If I do go through with this, I won't just do it on a whim. And I don't want to miss out on holidays because I'm too busy resetting or stuck in the tutorial.  So I will for sure wait until after Halloween,  and possibly even after Christmas.
> 
> Have any of you reset just for fun? How did you feel afterwards? Any advice you have for me?



Maybe my situation was slightly different, but at least something is similar - you have someone (trusty) who can store your precious items / bells / whatever is worthy to keep, and think about this like me: first attempt was a really long tutorial, and now having knowledge and experience, without haste and anything like this, with own pace you could create something amazing.
On the top of this, as you have a loved person, sharing not only island, but passion about ACNH - think about this, as he will provide any necessary help if you will need this. New island, may be treated by you like I've done, as I call it: "New Game +".
Obviously, you will lose all of your work, but you don't have to loose your memories as most probably you made some pictures. But, if you haven't done enough pictures yet, maybe before you will say "good bye" to your old island, make some (lot?) of pictures and store them, as your memories and those pictures will stay with you as long as you want, and with new island you will create new memories.
I can tell you from my experience, as me and my GF having own Switches, own islands, when I started new game even just simple transferring goods was fun, waiting for bigger storage etc. 
Final advice: if you feeling excited about resetting and starting all over again, which is not a fresh start as you may have quite lot from your previous island, do this... and start your adventure once more, but this time do everything slower, choose island wisely, and if you not happy with this what they offering, reset again and again.
When starting look carefully on island layout, on colours of plane and airport and on the native fruits and try to find something what will be different than you fiance one, as it could give you both opportunity to admire each other.
Good luck!


----------



## Dio

If you hit a certain point in the game, I believe resetting is not a good idea at all. I have all furniture cataloged recently from Nook's Cranny and a majority of the recipes I needed, along with materials and other hard to get items where it would be too tedious for me to reset. I could always send my stuff to my second island but the amount of time/effort of sending and getting back my items sounds annoying :x. I was really thinking about resetting my island this week but losing all the DIYs i learned was enough to convince me otherwise


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I just decided that I will reset my first island tomorrow, mainly for the reason that it's nothing but a hot mess which I can't save anymore. The island's name sucks, the way I terrformed certain parts sucks, the town fruit becomes kinda lame, the villagers aren't that great... I feel like that I can do better and a fresh start, especially with the update coming soon, feels just right for me. I already have a theme in mind which I would like to try out, still looking for a good island name however.


----------



## r1v3r

im restarting my island tomorrow...what are some tips yall have for racking up on nook miles and being able to unlock things quicker?


----------



## saucySheep

r1v3r said:


> im restarting my island tomorrow...what are some tips yall have for racking up on nook miles and being able to unlock things quicker?


for racking up nook miles the best thing to do is simply complete some of the starting initiatives (catching fish/bugs, etc.) and for unlocking things quicker i guess you could just play for several hours a day


----------



## r1v3r

saucySheep said:


> for racking up nook miles the best thing to do is simply complete some of the starting initiatives (catching fish/bugs, etc.) and for unlocking things quicker i guess you could just play for several hours a day


tyty


----------



## HappyTails

r1v3r said:


> im restarting my island tomorrow...what are some tips yall have for racking up on nook miles and being able to unlock things quicker?



Also, I'd recommend buying NMT from someone on here. That way you don't have to keep spending your Nook Miles on tickets. Most people accept TBT (the currency you get on here just from posting and participating)


----------



## LuluLove

I got the game a couple of days later after release and I’ve reset once, after 5 days or so. Now I’m debating if I should reset again: there are numerous reasons behind but also reasons that stop me. I love all my villagers and I like how I decorated my island. What I hate is my airport color, which is yellow(I always wanted the blue one, it’s so cute) and how I terraformed my island. I’m good with decorating but terrible at terraforming. When I unlocked terraforming I completely destroyed all my cliffs as well as my river. I made them myself but they are terrible, they look blocky and very unnatural. So I’ve been thinking about resetting once again, even tho all the accomplishment I have made are holding me back. I find the first week on the island extremely tedious and all my fish, bugs and fossils! But at the same time I feel like starting again with a map that I won’t need to touch at all, cause I’m not going to terraform again! What should I do?


----------



## Roxxy

The thought of starting again would scare me. I wouldn’t recommend the blue airport as it has the worst colour variations. If you do decide to restart I am sure lots of us would be happy to help


----------



## Fye

I personally wouldn't reset this far into the game if you're happy with your villagers, museum, and catalog / furniture. Rather than resetting to get a new map, why not move all the houses onto the beach and try to terraform your island into one of the starter islands? It will take a while depending on how much furniture and flowers you have on your island but I think it would definitely be easier than starting from scratch. And then once you're done terraforming, putting all the flowers, furniture, houses, and bridges/inclines back shouldn't be too bad since you already know how you like to furnish your island and probably have enough bells to move buildings around (cause that's also an issue in the beginning of the game). But either way good luck!


----------



## LuluLove

DoeReMi said:


> I personally wouldn't reset this far into the game if you're happy with your villagers, museum, and catalog / furniture. Rather than resetting to get a new map, why not move all the houses onto the beach and try to terraform your island into one of the starter islands? It will take a while depending on how much furniture and flowers you have on your island but I think it would definitely be easier than starting from scratch. And then once you're done terraforming, putting all the flowers, furniture, houses, and bridges/inclines back shouldn't be too bad since you already know how you like to furnish your island and probably have enough bells to move buildings around (cause that's also an issue in the beginning of the game). But either way good luck!


I might try to do that! I’ll have to watch some tutorials on YouTube on how to terraform naturally tho, cause I’m not really skilled! Thank you for your advice tho


----------



## saucySheep

i wouldn't, i'd probably just try to make it work with the rivers and such


----------



## HappyTails

Resetting just for an airport color isn't really worth it especially if you are far in the game. I mean I get that people have their preference but when it comes down to it, the color doesn't change what it does. And I honestly have a feeling they are going to give us the option to change the color to something else, because remember they are releasing this game in pieces instead of all at once. So I'd say just try to stick it out.

But I get wanting to reset because of terraforming. I've myself reset because I didn't like how I terraformed my island. So I can't really suggest not resetting because of terraforming less I look like a hypocrite. XD


----------



## LuluLove

HappyTails said:


> Resetting just for an airport color isn't really worth it especially if you are far in the game. I mean I get that people have their preference but when it comes down to it, the color doesn't change what it does. And I honestly have a feeling they are going to give us the option to change the color to something else, because remember they are releasing this game in pieces instead of all at once. So I'd say just try to stick it out.


I hope so! It really bothers me, I know it’s silly but I can’t help it! I wish it was blue  it would give me some piece of mind!


----------



## Feraligator

I think if the only thing that makes you want to reset most is the way you've terraformed, it might not be worth it. You could change things little by little, or plan it out using Happy Island Designer?

The airport colour is something I don't like either, but the orange one came with the best colour variations of furniture for me. Blue is my favourite colour but the furniture colours really aren't great, so I'm happy I got orange because of that.

Maybe try to continue terraforming and if it really does become too much, take a break and try again? I hate my RS location as well, and it was almost enough for me to reset over, but I tried something new with my entrance and I actually really like it now, so now I can't imagine resetting.

But, if nothing is going right for you, it might be best to reset because from my experience some of these lingering thoughts never go away for me. I do end up missing my older towns though, but sometimes I get a better one afterwards.


----------



## HappyTails

It's not silly at all. Everyone has their own preferences. I always tell people on the reset thread that if something is bothering you about your island that you can't change at the moment, you are probably better off resetting because you'll be focused on that one thing that's bothering you and it will keep you from enjoying your island to the fullest.

My last island I had before this last reset, I was doing a island revamp because I didn't like how my terraforming was going before. So I decided to do Project Revamp where instead of resetting, I decided to revamp my entire island, it was time consuming but very fun. I did reset that island, not because of the terraforming, but because I had bought bells from someone and that's my ultimate 'no no' rule. Remember, terraforming can get messed up or turn out a way you don't want but it's not something that's unfixable.


----------



## deirdresgf

i restarted about a month ago because I got a new switch and the data transfer was too confusing. if that didn’t happen, my attachment issues would NEVER let me restart baha but I kinda had to, but i was so happy after I did. i really hated my old island, but I worried about losing museum progress and the date I started on my passport (yes, this was literally my main worry, I was proud of the registered march 20th) after restarting, I had more motivation to play the game! i picked a layout and a town name I loved, and it was fun having a fresh start. i definitely rushed to unlock things on my old island and then I had nothing else to do, so it was fun to take things slow. resetting is a big decision, but just know it isn’t as scary as it looks! i‘m going to put a link to a video that helped me! also, just know that if you need any help saving items from your old island, you can come drop them off on mine if you need to! (sorry this is so long haha, i hope this is helpful in some way)


----------



## LuluLove

that’s why I love the animal crossing community so much! Everyone is so nice! Thank you all for your kind and helpful advice! I think I’ll try to remodel a little bit cause I am very attached to some of my villagers and it took me so long hunting for them(I don’t buy them and I only own one amiibo card, which is molly, in case I couldn’t find her on island tour). If it will still look so blocky and unnatural I think I’ll find the courage to reset. I have a couple of friends who could keep some items for me, mostly bells and NMT. Thank you all so much 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



HappyTails said:


> It's not silly at all. Everyone has their own preferences. I always tell people on the reset thread that if something is bothering you about your island that you can't change at the moment, you are probably better off resetting because you'll be focused on that one thing that's bothering you and it will keep you from enjoying your island to the fullest.
> 
> My last island I had before this last reset, I was doing a island revamp because I didn't like how my terraforming was going before. So I decided to do Project Revamp where instead of resetting, I decided to revamp my entire island, it was time consuming but very fun. I did reset that island, not because of the terraforming, but because I had bought bells from someone and that's my ultimate 'no no' rule. Remember, terraforming can get messed up or turn out a way you don't want but it's not something that's unfixable.


I have some rules as well, so I do understand you. Buying bells is a no no for me as well, cause I think it really kills the purpose of the game. I don’t time travel either but that’s absolutely personal, everyone plays in a different way. I find terraforming very messy, maybe because I’m not really skilled. A couple of months ago I transformed my entire island, getting inspiration from various youtubers but it turned out weird and it was so filled that I couldn’t play the game anymore. I transformed it back again to get a city vibe and it’s alright...still the river is very unnatural and the cliffs are very boring, even if i tried to do some variation 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



deirdresgf said:


> i restarted about a month ago because I got a new switch and the data transfer was too confusing. if that didn’t happen, my attachment issues would NEVER let me restart baha but I kinda had to, but i was so happy after I did. i really hated my old island, but I worried about losing museum progress and the date I started on my passport (yes, this was literally my main worry, I was proud of the registered march 20th) after restarting, I had more motivation to play the game! i picked a layout and a town name I loved, and it was fun having a fresh start. i definitely rushed to unlock things on my old island and then I had nothing else to do, so it was fun to take things slow. resetting is a big decision, but just know it isn’t as scary as it looks! i‘m going to put a link to a video that helped me! also, just know that if you need any help saving items from your old island, you can come drop them off on mine if you need to! (sorry this is so long haha, i hope this is helpful in some way)


That’s crazy! I literally watched this video today! It really helped as well, it was soothing and very calming! Thank you so much! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Just to give everyone an idea of what I mean regarding terraforming and the river being very unnatural and blocky...


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, that would bother me too if things looked unnatural and weird so I get what you're saying. XD

My advice is if you do reset, don't go ham with the terraforming. I did that very thing and it resulted in me resetting my island 3 times since launch. Focus on one area at a time: one day focus on your airport, then the day after, you can focus on the shopping district, then the day after that, work on the camping area. That's what I did when I was doing Project Revamp. It made terraforming a lot less intimidating. Also, I only spent max 2 hours a day on terraforming. I don't know if you were trying to copy the YouTubers you were watching, but I would suggest not doing that. Getting inspiration from them, of course, but make your island uniquely you. It never turns out the way you want when you try to copy someone. 

And yes, buying Bells makes things way too easy, and it ruins the game for me. Same thing happened to me in New Leaf and that's when I made the vow to never by Bells from anyone anymore.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

I see you posted a map of your island. That actually doesn't look bad at all. You can try making the river a bit curvier and even try not connecting it all together.


----------



## LuluLove

HappyTails said:


> Yeah, that would bother me too if things looked unnatural and weird so I get what you're saying. XD
> 
> My advice is if you do reset, don't go ham with the terraforming. I did that very thing and it resulted in me resetting my island 3 times since launch. Focus on one area at a time: one day focus on your airport, then the day after, you can focus on the shopping district, then the day after that, work on the camping area. That's what I did when I was doing Project Revamp. It made terraforming a lot less intimidating. Also, I only spent max 2 hours a day on terraforming. I don't know if you were trying to copy the YouTubers you were watching, but I would suggest not doing that. Getting inspiration from them, of course, but make your island uniquely you. It never turns out the way you want when you try to copy someone.
> 
> And yes, buying Bells makes things way too easy, and it ruins the game for me. Same thing happened to me in New Leaf and that's when I made the vow to never by Bells from anyone anymore.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> I see you posted a map of your island. That actually doesn't look bad at all. You can try making the river a bit curvier and even try not connecting it all together.


Aw, thank you! It’s a simple design cause I still want to be able to really play the game. I like to have my river accessible and to pop balloons without loosing the presents


----------



## Serabee

Yah, if I were you, I'd see if I can find some good guides to terraforming online- you can make cliffs that look natural, you just have to be strategic about it. It took me a long while to get the hang of things, but I think I've finally developed a knack for it. But I'm sure there are tons of guides online about how to terraform well! If you do reset, though, just make sure you get a good layout right off the bat. I reset once a day or two after launch (I got the game as soon as it was released here, lol) and made sure that I could look at the map and immediately visualize where I would put all the things I wanted. Since then I've only done minor terraforming- like smoothing corners, cutting some paths through cliffs, and moving rivers a smidge. I wanted a more natural look for my island and I made sure I had a good start so I wouldn't have to go nuts with terraforming!

As for the airport color... I guess that's harder because there's nothing you can do about it. But sometimes I wonder if Nintendo will give us a way to change it- it's so weird to me that we can't. I wouldn't be surprised if, at some point, an update will release a way to change airport color with Nook Miles or something. Maybe they could even release new styles for the airport and shops and RS and stuff! BUT that's just me dreaming, lol


----------



## angelcat621

I started my first game in June but wasn't satisfied with some things I'd done so I reset in August and have no regrets. I even got the same map and native fruit as before. It took 3 real-life weeks to time travel the campsite and get the 10 villagers I wanted but it was worth it because I love my island now.


----------



## Mercedes

Hello!! Umm rq what one is the best one


https://imgur.com/a/enbbL7z


----------



## Skandranon

i'd say top left, the rivers seem to take up the least amount of room


----------



## Mercedes

Skandranon said:


> i'd say top left, the rivers seem to take up the least amount of room


I just reset Bc the airports where all to close let me send the current pic


----------



## SCORPA15

Bottom left
I like the position for resident services, and I think the secret beach and peninsula are in much better poss compared to the other three.


----------



## Skandranon

bottom right seems to have the most room to build


----------



## Mercedes

SCORPA15 said:


> Bottom left
> I like the position for resident services, and I think the secret beach and peninsula are in much better poss compared to the other three.


Okay thank you

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



Skandranon said:


> bottom right seems to have the most room to build


I agree I’m picking it ! How do I close thread?


----------



## Skandranon

Mercedes said:


> Okay thank you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I agree I’m picking it ! How do I close thread?


top right corner of the thred has options i think, should look like this sideways '. . .'


----------



## Sharksheep

Does anyone know if you reset your island that you get to keep the pocket camp redemption? I think you would because it was like a free dlc you get from the Nintendo store but I haven't reset before


----------



## HappyTails

Sharksheep said:


> Does anyone know if you reset your island that you get to keep the pocket camp redemption? I think you would because it was like a free dlc you get from the Nintendo store but I haven't reset before



Yes, when you reset your island, the Pocket Camp DLC will be available on your new save. You won't have to go though having to get it again. If you had it on your old save, you will have it again on your new save.


----------



## awesomeelle2001

Help! So a few months ago I completely flattened my (furnished but average looking) island in the hopes that I would be able to reconstruct it to be beautiful! Only problem is: I’m a full-time university student who has no time at all to build up on my island. Whenever I log on I have no motivation to do anything and I can tell that this will be a huge process.
I’ve been very tempted to just restart and edit what I already have and I also REALLY want to change my hemisphere (I’m naturally in the Southern Hemisphere and play as that but I want to be northern) so would reset for that. If I do restart, I’ll lose all my villagers, items and money I’ve accrued since March 20th.

So, I ask for advice. Should I carry on with my current island and keep my villagers but have a giant task of *rebuilding* everything.

Or should I *restart* to the hemisphere I want, have a good town I can play with, but lose all my dreamies and items.
Feel free to vote or comment your advice!
Thanks!


----------



## Bilaz

I personally don’t recommend restarting, a new island will never have all the memories and such that this one has since March.
There’s nothing wrong with a flat and empty island, the grass is really pretty! I’m sure it’s nice the way it is. Look at it like a flat deserted island rather than a canvas that needs work? Just edit a little bit whenever you feel like it, there’s no rush to get it done!!! It’ll always be your island!!!


----------



## TaylaJade

It’s a tough decision for sure and it depends on whether you think the pros of restarting (changing hemisphere) outweigh the pros of rebuilding (keep villagers, diys, money).

A while back I destroyed almost half of my island and rebuilt it from scratch. It was a long process and I didn’t rush it. It’s your island and you shouldn’t feel pressure to make it look like a masterpiece right away! It’s overwhelming but deciding what you want it to look like is part of the fun.

Personally, I decided to rebuild because the thought of losing all that hard work I put in to acquiring items and villagers outweighed the things I’d wanted to change (for me it was my island’s name and the residential services location).

Ultimately it’s obviously your choice! And it’s not a light one to make. Best of luck


----------



## meggiewes

I would say to give it a few days and if you really want to be in the Northern Hemisphere, then restart. If you decide you don't mind the southern, then rebuild.


----------



## Solio

I don't see how restarting your game would solve the problem of not having time to work on your island. If anything, it will only create more work because you have to unlock everything again.
I voted rebuilding because it's easier on your schedule. You can adjust the workload by reworking little sections of your island instead of tearing everything down at once. I've changed the landscape of my island several times and to me, it almost feels like a new island everytime.

Something to keep in mind is that the Northern hemisphere is approaching winter right now. Unless you time-travel, you'll experience the same seasons you've already seen in SH, while missing out on spring and summer until next year.


----------



## Mick

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Help! So a few months ago I completely flattened my (furnished but average looking) island in the hopes that I would be able to reconstruct it to be beautiful! Only problem is: I’m a full-time university student who has no time at all to build up on my island. Whenever I log on I have no motivation to do anything and I can tell that this will be a huge process.
> I’ve been very tempted to just restart and edit what I already have and I also REALLY want to change my hemisphere (I’m naturally in the Southern Hemisphere and play as that but I want to be northern) so would reset for that. If I do restart, I’ll lose all my villagers, items and money I’ve accrued since March 20th.
> 
> So, I ask for advice. Should I carry on with my current island and keep my villagers but have a giant task of *rebuilding* everything.
> 
> Or should I *restart* to the hemisphere I want, have a good town I can play with, but lose all my dreamies and items.
> Feel free to vote or comment your advice!
> Thanks!



Also voting for a rebuild, because a new island would put some cliffs and rivers back onto your island, but those would not be perfect either and then you'd be back to where you are now where you have too much to do. 

I think starting on a small area of your island when you have time is probably the best thing to do once you have time. You really don't have to do it all at once! Unless your hemisphere is bothering you that much, I think the chances of ending up with regret are a bit too high to leave behind that much progress.


----------



## voorhees_13

Does anyone know if your name automatically gets deleted from best friends/friends phones if you reset? Also, how does deleting your character from Nooklink work?


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

So...I had a beautiful, perfectly completed 5 star island with everything as I wanted it...and I stopped playing months ago. Would try to pick it up, but no inspiration. I finally decided last night to reset and start over in hopes this would get me interested in playing again. Flattening out was going to be more “unfun” work then I wanted, so I said goodbye to my stuff, villagers, diys, starting date, achievements, everything. I’m actually not sad about it! It was sort of freeing  That being said, any suggestions this time around on my new island? I completed the tutorial/first day last night and saved, so I’m all fresh


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

voorhees_13 said:


> Does anyone know if your name automatically gets deleted from best friends/friends phones if you reset? Also, how does deleting your character from Nooklink work?


I’m wondering this too. I restarted last night but my nook link still has my previous save and I looked around for a way to log out or delete. Once I figure it out I will let you know.


----------



## Seelie

voorhees_13 said:


> Does anyone know if your name automatically gets deleted from best friends/friends phones if you reset? Also, how does deleting your character from Nooklink work?





ReiraEvenstar said:


> I’m wondering this too. I restarted last night but my nook link still has my previous save and I looked around for a way to log out or delete. Once I figure it out I will let you know.



1) Nope, it doesn't get deleted automatically.  It can be manually deleted, but if not the "ghost" sticks around on friends' phones. 

2) You'll need to relink by going to settings when you load AC (I think it's "+" while you're on the load screen before entering the game).  Then in Nooklink you go to "Settings" and "change player."  Not sure if there's a way to fully delete the data, but your new stuff should show up at least.


----------



## shrike

After flip-flopping on whether I wanted to restart for almost two months, my switch broke and after I took it in for repair I realised I didn't miss my old island but I *really* wanted a new island. I hated how I'd messed with the terraforming and rivers in my old island, so I've decided not to do any of that at all on this island and just decorate around what I've been given. Here's my map!

I already like the placement of the resident services a lot more, and I have't had a east/south facing river before so it's an interesting change. Weirdly enough I had a feeling I'd get Rocket as a starting villager - and not really for any reason? I had her in AC:NL so she came to mind haha. I don't regret restarting at all.


----------



## FuwaKiwi

I‘m thinking about to reset my island...again. It‘s the third time doing this...aaah.
I‘ve been resetting a lot since NL when I made a break or got bored....it‘s kinda embarrassing  

The first two attempts were for a simple reason. I didn‘t liked my island and I messed up with terraforming
This time, it‘s a bit different. I reached almost everything. I just missing one bug/fish, fossils are complete. I like how my island looks. My catalogue is almost complete because I visited a catalogue island from a German forum.
Yeah, I just checking my island to pick up DiYs and candies for Halloween.

I own two Switch consoles. The „Original“ one and a Lite. I just could start a new game on my Lite, but rather like to play on my original one since you can plug it on the TV as well xD

As for my items like villager photos, multiple DiYs and rare stuffs, I could create an island on my Lite and store them in the meanwhile.

I‘m not fussy about native fruit or airport colour. If I restart, I just wanna a big peninsula and rocks with waterxD

I could just move the neighbours to the Beach and re-terraform my island, but sometimes I think starting new from scratch, probably with 10 new villagers would be a better choice.

For short: My island is almost complete, it has 5 stars, I‘m even bored and looking for a new challenge.
Should I go for it?


----------



## Livia

I'm trying to start my new island and I'm looking for cherries, green airport, rs far from the airport, and a large peninsula. I've reset 13 times already, usually I don't even pick a map because none of them are what I want. I really hope I can find the perfect island soon

30 resets now, still haven't found cherries or apples, my second choice once. I also keep getting either a blue or orange airport

after 73 resets I got a map I’m happy with, and apples, and a green airport.


----------



## RosyJaneLoFi

We just reset because the kids couldn't get rid of villagers they don't like.  ALL MY MONEY!!!


----------



## littlewing

i keep getting bit by the reset bug everytime i see other people's islands. last time i reset (late sept) i was at it for 5 hours trying to find my ideal map, but i couldn't find it, so i ended up settling for one i don't care for just to be done with it. now i'm regretting it and want to do it again -- and i'm driving myself crazy because i've literally _just_ managed to collect nearly all my wishlist items!

that said, my island truly is bugging me. the only thing keeping me from resetting this time are the aforementioned items; to reset at this point would mean that i've wasted not only my own time, but also the time of the people that traded with me! if i had a friend to hold exactly one inventory's worth of items i'd do it in a heartbeat, but none of my friends play the game, so here i am, feeling unhappy and torn everytime i start it up.

it's gotten to the point where i'm honestly considering buying a second switch and another copy of the game just to _always _have someplace to dump my items. if only the game allowed you to get _all _furniture variations on your own, this wouldn't be an issue for me. alas.

bleh. okay. rant over. time to go look at my island map with barely contained distaste again.


----------



## Chloebug44

I had over 500 hours into my island, every single recipe, 30 million bells, judy, raymond, sherb, and megan, all 459 posters, over 500 hybrids and I had every kind, I had all gold tool recipes, and I got a new switch and no one informed me of Island Backup and it all got erased... I have been too depressed to start and hate asking for help but any unwanted bells, hybrids, or recipes, or even the rare villagers I had would mean everything to me... I had so much and so much time wiped in the matter of seconds I'm so disappointed


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

luckytrait said:


> i keep getting bit by the reset bug everytime i see other people's islands. last time i reset (late sept) i was at it for 5 hours trying to find my ideal map, but i couldn't find it, so i ended up settling for one i don't care for just to be done with it. now i'm regretting it and want to do it again -- and i'm driving myself crazy because i've literally _just_ managed to collect nearly all my wishlist items!
> 
> that said, my island truly is bugging me. the only thing keeping me from resetting this time are the aforementioned items; to reset at this point would mean that i've wasted not only my own time, but also the time of the people that traded with me! if i had a friend to hold exactly one inventory's worth of items i'd do it in a heartbeat, but none of my friends play the game, so here i am, feeling unhappy and torn everytime i start it up.
> 
> it's gotten to the point where i'm honestly considering buying a second switch and another copy of the game just to _always _have someplace to dump my items. if only the game allowed you to get _all _furniture variations on your own, this wouldn't be an issue for me. alas.
> 
> bleh. okay. rant over. time to go look at my island map with barely contained distaste again.


maybe you can make a post asking for someone on here to hold some of your stuff? you can pay them in TBT. That is my personal plan when I am ready to start over and hope it works. For myself, one thing I really don't want to lose are my mom sweaters and mom bags. It felt like ages to get those two sweaters through trading and I am not even sure how to farm mom items.


----------



## littlewing

MiniPocketWorld said:


> maybe you can make a post asking for someone on here to hold some of your stuff? you can pay them in TBT. That is my personal plan when I am ready to start over and hope it works. For myself, one thing I really don't want to lose are my mom sweaters and mom bags. It felt like ages to get those two sweaters through trading and I am not even sure how to farm mom items.


yeah, i was just considering that actually! problem is, i'm not sure if the amount of TBT i have is enough to entice anyone to hold items for me for what will probably be several hours... and yes, i feel you on the mom items! i feel like i had to walk through fire just to get my hands on the mom sweater of my dreams so now i'm unwilling to let it go again.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

luckytrait said:


> yeah, i was just considering that actually! problem is, i'm not sure if the amount of TBT i have is enough to entice anyone to hold items for me for what will probably be several hours... and yes, i feel you on the mom items! i feel like i had to walk through fire just to get my hands on the mom sweater of my dreams so now i'm unwilling to let it go again.


never know until you try. pick an amount of TBT and give a timeframe for how long they may hold your stuff for and see if anyone accepts. Maybe give them some of your bells and nmt too if you aren't wanting to save those or other things that may be valuable that you won't hold on too.


----------



## littlewing

MiniPocketWorld said:


> never know until you try. pick an amount of TBT and give a timeframe for how long they may hold your stuff for and see if anyone accepts. Maybe give them some of your bells and nmt too if you aren't wanting to save those or other things that may be valuable that you won't hold on too.


you're right, it never hurts to try... thank you so much for the advice! i'm feeling a bit more hopeful now that i can pull this off without having it feel like pulling teeth.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

luckytrait said:


> you're right, it never hurts to try... thank you so much for the advice! i'm feeling a bit more hopeful now that i can pull this off without having it feel like pulling teeth.


you are so welcome. I have been debating about restarting for months myself. This is one of the hurtles for me. Along with my promise to myself to play for one year before restarting. I have 5 More months of waiting lol. I want to see what additional buildings we may get before I restart and what kind of updates to expect in 2021 that would be different than 2020.


----------



## littlewing

MiniPocketWorld said:


> you are so welcome. I have been debating about restarting for months myself. This is one of the hurtles for me. Along with my promise to myself to play for one year before restarting. I have 5 More months of waiting lol. I want to see what additional buildings we may get before I restart and what kind of updates to expect in 2021 that would be different than 2020.


oh boy, i also told myself i wouldn't restart before playing a full year. keeping my fingers crossed that you're able to stick to it better than i did! (you've clearly already lasted longer than me, so i think you'll manage.  )

and that does sound wise, waiting to see what features and buildings we get. i never cared about the location of my secret beach until redd was introduced, so who knows what other functionalities different parts of our maps will get in the future...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

luckytrait said:


> oh boy, i also told myself i wouldn't restart before playing a full year. keeping my fingers crossed that you're able to stick to it better than i did! (you've clearly already lasted longer than me, so i think you'll manage.  )
> 
> and that does sound wise, waiting to see what features and buildings we get. i never cared about the location of my secret beach until redd was introduced, so who knows what other functionalities different parts of our maps will get in the future...


Yes. like the farming stuff. I need room for that lol. But also, the whole thing about TT to holidays in 2021 not actually being there. Like if you want to revisit bunny day for example you have to travel backwards in 2020.
So, I am curious to know if there are things that rotate out within a 3 year span or if the stuff you get for the same holidays rotates in a 3 year time span. I heard somewhere we will get a total of 3 years of updates. And some people theorized that furniture items in Nook's rotates in a 3 year span. (you know how you often get the same color of whatever item when there are other colors that exist of that same item).


----------



## littlewing

a friend of a friend saw me bemoan my resetting conundrum on twitter, and as it turns out she also plays the game and took pity on me, so now i have someone reliable to hold onto my things while i search for my dream map. i owe her my firstborn.

the resetting has begun. i know exactly which starting map i'm looking for. i've been at it for six hours so far, lots of duplicates -- found _the _map once, but it of course had to have the _one_ airport color i don't want, so now i'm trying to find it again. sigh.

_whine, whine, grumble, grumble..._

EDIT: i could cry. i found it again with an airport color i don't mind! and with my favorite fruit as the native, too. i wasn't even going to be picky about that this time, but it was a pleasant surprise nonetheless. it feels so nice to be starting out with a map i actually _like _rather than one i'm reluctantly settling for like last time... :')


----------



## lenoreluna

Ugh...I REALLY don't want to reset but my peninsula position (it's on the right but I feel like it should be on the left) and narrow left beaches are bugging me. I reset back in July (for the second time) and spent 3 WEEKS (resetting 3 to 4 hours a day) finding this amazing map that is practically perfect with: my favorite airport color (blue), favorite native fruit (apples), favorite native flower (hyacinths), RS not close to airport, airport in the 3/4 map position, long dock on left, rocks with waterpools, favorite south river mouths, none of those obnoxious boulders on the beaches, my second favorite peninsula shape, and even most of my favorite color nook miles items! I started the game in March and spent the last 3 months catching up to real time. I'm so mad that I would even THINK of resetting over something dumb like a beach and peninsula! And yet, here we are!

Transferring all of my items/bells/villagers to my friends island again and back again would suck so so so bad too! Do I be grateful for what I have and work with it? Do I go through the whole reset process again (and maybe not find anything better and regret resetting)? Maybe I should buy a second Switch? Are peninsulas/beaches really that big of a deal? Do I wait and see if more updates come out that make resetting better? Ugh so frustrated with myself...and nintendo for making the reset process so awful! Why can't we choose/change airport color and native fruit?! WHY????!

I have attached a pic of my current peninsula design and my map (older, but same island) so you can see the locations of things


----------



## 6iixx

lenoreluna said:


> Ugh...I REALLY don't want to reset but my peninsula position (it's on the right but I feel like it should be on the left) and narrow left beaches are bugging me. I reset back in July (for the second time) and spent 3 WEEKS (resetting 3 to 4 hours a day) finding this amazing map that is practically perfect with: my favorite airport color (blue), favorite native fruit (apples), favorite native flower (hyacinths), RS not close to airport, airport in the 3/4 map position, long dock on left, rocks with waterpools, favorite south river mouths, none of those obnoxious boulders on the beaches, my second favorite peninsula shape, and even most of my favorite color nook miles items! I started the game in March and spent the last 3 months catching up to real time. I'm so mad that I would even THINK of resetting over something dumb like a beach and peninsula! And yet, here we are!
> 
> Transferring all of my items/bells/villagers to my friends island again and back again would suck so so so bad too! Do I be grateful for what I have and work with it? Do I go through the whole reset process again (and maybe not find anything better and regret resetting)? Maybe I should buy a second Switch? Are peninsulas/beaches really that big of a deal? Do I wait and see if more updates come out that make resetting better? Ugh so frustrated with myself...and nintendo for making the reset process so awful! Why can't we choose/change airport color and native fruit?! WHY????!
> 
> I have attached a pic of my current peninsula design and my map (older, but same island) so you can see the locations of things



i have the exact same peninsula, and i had a huge problem figuring out what to do with it.  in the end, i worked on it quite a bit and i've found something that i really like (at least for now) that suits my island theme.  it's not a big area to work with, so i more so used it for decoration rather than utility.  i made a secondary cliff area, with a smaller third tier of cliff on top of that, and that's where my lighthouse currently is.  i have the anchor statue i received from CJ on the second tier as well; makes it feel more like a sea area that way to me.

because of the fact that you've spent so much time finding a perfect island for other aspects, i think that this could be easily overlooked if you're able to find a way to set it up how you really want to.  resetting to try and get another peninsula could result in some other aspects you were hoping for (like an airport not so close to RS for example.)  or you could put a house there (my first house location was relatively around here, and i used the little area out towards the water as my own little sanctuary for a bit).  there's a magnitude of possibilities for you to do.

good luck  <3


----------



## Winona

I've been resetting for like 30 times already and still can't find an island with apples. Apples are literally my ONLY criteria. 90% of the time I'm getting cherries. On another console I got pears most of the time. I'm pretty sure right now that there is a most likely native fruit per console or something like that...


----------



## Anwen

I’m tempted to reset Lilyshore Why shouldn’t I? Aurora Bay, my other island, can hold anything I don’t want to lose. For some reason Lilyshore just makes me go meh lately. Perfectly nice map and everything.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

lenoreluna said:


> Ugh...I REALLY don't want to reset but my peninsula position (it's on the right but I feel like it should be on the left) and narrow left beaches are bugging me. I reset back in July (for the second time) and spent 3 WEEKS (resetting 3 to 4 hours a day) finding this amazing map that is practically perfect with: my favorite airport color (blue), favorite native fruit (apples), favorite native flower (hyacinths), RS not close to airport, airport in the 3/4 map position, long dock on left, rocks with waterpools, favorite south river mouths, none of those obnoxious boulders on the beaches, my second favorite peninsula shape, and even most of my favorite color nook miles items! I started the game in March and spent the last 3 months catching up to real time. I'm so mad that I would even THINK of resetting over something dumb like a beach and peninsula! And yet, here we are!
> 
> Transferring all of my items/bells/villagers to my friends island again and back again would suck so so so bad too! Do I be grateful for what I have and work with it? Do I go through the whole reset process again (and maybe not find anything better and regret resetting)? Maybe I should buy a second Switch? Are peninsulas/beaches really that big of a deal? Do I wait and see if more updates come out that make resetting better? Ugh so frustrated with myself...and nintendo for making the reset process so awful! Why can't we choose/change airport color and native fruit?! WHY????!
> 
> I have attached a pic of my current peninsula design and my map (older, but same island) so you can see the locations of things


Give it more time. Perhaps look into how others did their peninsula for inspiration or ideas. It sounds like you already have a really really really good map from your perspective. I wouldn't reset.
I also don't think your left beaches look all that narrow. You may not want a bunch of stuff on them anyway. You need an area where you can get clams pretty easy and fish.


----------



## FuwaKiwi

I‘m done with transferring my items and Audie to my second island. Now I‘m ready for a fresh start. I‘m so excited


----------



## Anwen

Still thinking about resetting Lilyshore. I mean, the map is great. It’s the one with the heart shaped pond on the cliff to the left. I got KK. Maybe one villager I really like though. And the fruit has started to annoy me. 

Aurora Bay is full of villagers I love. The map needs a bit more work though. It’s the one with the star shaped poj behind Resident services. But all it needs really is rounding the rivers a bit. Wonder what I can do to like Lilyshore more?


----------



## honeychi

i deleted cinnabon the other day bc the whole map just bothered me. i did a lot of terraforming that i ended up hating and wasted a lot of bells on bridges/inclines. i didnt like how the town hall was so close to the beach because there wasnt a lot of room for terraforming 

for my new map im looking for an orange airport so i can get white lamp posts easily, peaches, town hall near the center of the map, and the   peninsula at the bottom right side of the map. dont really care abt anything else. hopefully i'll stick with my new one bc this is like my 5th time resetting hehe


----------



## lenoreluna

honeychi said:


> i deleted cinnabon the other day bc the whole map just bothered me. i did a lot of terraforming that i ended up hating and wasted a lot of bells on bridges/inclines. i didnt like how the town hall was so close to the beach because there wasnt a lot of room for terraforming
> 
> for my new map im looking for an orange airport so i can get white lamp posts easily, peaches, town hall near the center of the map, and the   peninsula at the bottom right side of the map. dont really care abt anything else. hopefully i'll stick with my new one bc this is like my 5th time resetting hehe


Bottom right side peninsulas are the best! They are out of the way, but still in a nice spot where you can see decorations on them! I had similar requirements for my map only I wanted a blue airport and apples! Good luck!


----------



## Anwen

Deleted Lilyshore, after saving a few things. Now resetting for an island I like. Taking a while


----------



## honeychi

chose an island today !! i got everything i wanted besides the orange airport but that’s ok bc my boyfriend can give me white lamp posts. i named it shortcake bc i love strawberry shortcake


----------



## Kramweil

Just started a new island.

Do you need to upgrade your tent to a house and upgrade Blather’s tent to the museum in order to build Nooks Cranny?

I ask because I actually want me, my two starter villagers, RS and Blathers to remain in tents.


----------



## saucySheep

today i got NH on my lite : ))) naturally i had to start from scratch, but it was ok, i had fun today and I'm excited for the future of my island.
had to reset twice tho ;-;

1st island: nice layout, i got south/west river layouts which i really wanted, + some decent starters (katt and... idk his name. some white chicken dude). BUT I got peaches (aka butt trees) AND and orange airport, which i hated, and ... i reset ;-; now that i think about it, i could've handled the crappy fruit and airport color because of how nice the layout and starters were, in fact i almost regret giving up that island.... oh well... lol.

2nd island: the layout was a bit boring. in fact, before i even landed on the island i regretting passing up this really funky but awesome layout and playing it safe. i got pears for my fruit, which was better than peaches but i still sort of disliked. i also got a blue airport which was awesome and pheobe and leonaro for my starters. overall it was a nice island but with the RS placement and the overall boring layout.... i decided i could do better.... heh.

and my 3RD island.... the layout is pretty interesting, at least more so than island #2. not too crazy but not too bland. the RS placement is acceptable; slightly to the left of the airport (which is yellow. v cute, im happy with it ) and you can juuuuust see the top of the tent when you walk in from the airport. (it just occurred to me that once it upgrades to a building it'll probably be more visible... which i don't like.... but it's ok... lol). anyway i'm glad it's not right in your face once you walk in like on my old island (which i DESPISED.) I got the WORST starters out of the 3 islands - Mira and Rory. Both are sorta freaky looking, but at least Rory is funny to look at, lol. Also he gave me a hat so that was sweet of him. 

Anyway... I'm enjoying the island of Sauce. Kinda wish i'd kept the 1st island.... in fact I may severely regret that later.... but i think i'll have just as much fun on island #3... heh. Plus, i can always reset. <3

yeah. y'all don't care. but thanks for reading.


----------



## Livia

Kramweil said:


> Just started a new island.
> 
> Do you need to upgrade your tent to a house and upgrade Blather’s tent to the museum in order to build Nooks Cranny?
> 
> I ask because I actually want me, my two starter villagers, RS and Blathers to remain in tents.



I’m not sure if you can keep your 2 starters in tents. I was trying to keep them in tents too, and they seemed to get houses randomly. I think a day after I placed the museum. I literally just played through this a week ago, but my memory is horrible so I don’t remember.

Blathers will stay in a tent as long as you don’t finish donating stuff to him. Resident Services upgrades I think after you build the 3 houses and invite the villagers. Mine is still a tent and I just started inviting villagers before I build the houses. You can try paying off your loan, but not asking Nook to give you a house, and see if you can get the shop option. You may have to get a house though because getting a house is how you unlock a lot of other stuff like nook miles plus tasks, and  more options on the nookstop.

i just checked my journal thread and my 2 starters got houses on the same day I met Blathers, so when the museum tent was built. The only way to keep them in tents would be to not place the museum.


----------



## moonbunny

i reset my island, buuut i kept all my bells and some furniture n outfits.

my old island was fine, but i had a specific vision in mind that i never came close to accomplishing, and that made me not want to play as often. i decided to start over [land-wise] with a blank slate and just do my own thing instead.

i called the new island 'memoria', the same name as my acnl town.

also, rather than levelling the entire island this time, i'll work with my default map. i'll still do some terraforming, but mainly just to edit what's already there.

i still reset for apples as my native fruit, tho. i know it doesnt matter in this game, but idk. apples forever ... also, im glad i have a diff airport colour this time. blue airports are aesthetically pleasing, but i dont like the green streetlamps associated w/ them thankfully i have black streetlamps this time. dunno if ill use them, but theyll prob be easier to trade for white.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Reset my games and my Switch again and hopefully for the last time. I was going way too fast on both my games and I really finally realized I don't like terraforming, I just prefer the natural island that we start with when we first play the game. It feels more like Animal Crossing when you just work with what you got, just like in the previous games, so that's what I'm gonna do with my new island. Plus, restarting gives me the chance to retake some neat pictures that I wouldn't mind sharing on here once in awhile.


----------



## Anwen

I really like the new island. I prefer Aurora Bay as a name. I’ve also got several villagers I really wanted. I’m not letting these go.


----------



## Kramweil

Thank you for that!

Well, my starters upgraded to houses automatically. :-/

So I upgraded to a starter house, but have ignored Timmy's requests for materials for Nooks as well as Blather's requests for 15 donations.

I'm pretty happy with the limitations of this set-up:

- 30 inventory slots
- Leif, Gulliver, Gullivar, Sahara & Wisp are able to visit (I hope Celeste too). Halloween happened with Jack as well.
- No terraforming, no inclines/bridges
- furniture from 2 trees, timmy's 24-hour store & 2 from the ABD; repetitive items but that's okay.

I'm keeping this island really natural. Perhaps do the circle of rocks at some point, but just keeping everything wild. No time travel and no online. It'll be an interesting winter.



Livia said:


> I’m not sure if you can keep your 2 starters in tents. I was trying to keep them in tents too, and they seemed to get houses randomly. I think a day after I placed the museum. I literally just played through this a week ago, but my memory is horrible so I don’t remember.
> 
> Blathers will stay in a tent as long as you don’t finish donating stuff to him. Resident Services upgrades I think after you build the 3 houses and invite the villagers. Mine is still a tent and I just started inviting villagers before I build the houses. You can try paying off your loan, but not asking Nook to give you a house, and see if you can get the shop option. You may have to get a house though because getting a house is how you unlock a lot of other stuff like nook miles plus tasks, and  more options on the nookstop.
> 
> i just checked my journal thread and my 2 starters got houses on the same day I met Blathers, so when the museum tent was built. The only way to keep them in tents would be to not place the museum.


----------



## K.K. Tori

Im thinking about resetting my island again (this would be the 4th time) and while I know I'd need help with holding some items to bring over, Im wondering: what do yall look for in a new island when restarting?


----------



## FuwaKiwi

I‘ve been resetting for around 5 days now. Around 1-2 hours per day, since my working schedule is horrible and don’t have much time to play.

I‘m looking for:
- East or west river. I don‘t like south xD
- Circle-like peninsula at the top of the map
- At least one big rock.
- Central Service Center

Don‘t care:
- Airport colour. Preferably another color than blue since I had blue in Calluna. But I won‘t reset if my airport is blue again.
- Native fruit
- Native flower 
- Secret beach


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I did reset. This would be my third time since owning the game. The first time, I did not know what I was doing really. Just wanted a fresh start. The second came when my mother wanted to make a character and join the island life, I let he experience it from the beginning. We had a nice little island. But life got busy for about two months and she quit playing. When I did get bacl to it the island lost its magic so to speak becaise my partner in crime dod not want to play and therw wer half finished projects all over. So now third time is the charm.


----------



## RileyRose

I'm too afraid to restart because I'm impatient lol. If for some reason my game would reset on its own I would probably cry haha.


----------



## grace16

Hi!  I will be restarting my island this weekend.  I've been playing since the release date, March 20th, and I really just want a fresh start.  Does anyone have any tips for restarting fresh?  I think I'm gonna bring my bells and a few items to my friend's island to pick up later, just so I don't lose everything.

Also, comment down below if you have any cottagecore island name ideas!


----------



## Carmalentine

I’m definitely considering resetting, I feel like my island is bland compared to other people’s.
Maybe I’m better off just revamping it? Because I’m fairly attached to some elements, I think I just need to narrow down the theme.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



grace16 said:


> Hi!  I will be restarting my island this weekend.  I've been playing since the release date, March 20th, and I really just want a fresh start.  Does anyone have any tips for restarting fresh?  I think I'm gonna bring my bells and a few items to my friend's island to pick up later, just so I don't lose everything.
> 
> Also, comment down below if you have any cottagecore island name ideas!


I feel like a rustic cottage core with maybe whites and less saturated colors could look cool!


----------



## HappyTails

I reset again. Yeah, whatever. this is like the 5th time but my airport location was bugging me. 

I decided that this is going to be the absolute last reset. If I reset again, I'm selling my game because I refuse to get stuck in a reset loop that I got stuck in when I played New Leaf. Nope, not this time. Also, I'm tired of the yellow airport. Whatever color is fine with me as long as I get peaches or apples as natives, the airport needs to be centered on my map, I want the large circular peninsula, and Redds beach not centered. That's pretty much all I want and a long dock.


----------



## Romaki

I'm so bored with my current map, revamping is incredibly tedious and I really hate that my town hall is so close to the airport. I have some free time now in my life, possibly til next year, so I think I'm just going to go for it so I have a better island to accompany me next year with little sessions.

Only downside is the amount it takes (comparibly playing with time travel is more fun though) and I won't have online for the forseeable future, but I just think the foundation of my island is wrong and I know I'll have more fun playing everything up til now for the next 2-6 weeks opposed to revamped everything in the same time and still hating everything because it feels too manifactured.

I consider changing my island name to mark the occasion and hopefully stick with this one, but I can't really thinkg of anything I could use that I won't hate in the future. I just have a real island name now and I know I'll never hate it because it's just a normal name. Tbh I think about the name for like an hour and then just go for it. I do like my current one, but maybe something better can give me a new appreciation idk.

Edit: I think I just found the perfect name for a new concept, I think this is a sign. Not that I was unsure, but this makes me double sure.  

Edit 2: Got my fav default outfit and found a nice map for myself with some with some cool deeds and exciting possibilities!

Edit 3: It's irrelevant, but my island also has roses which are my absolute favorite. More signs to ignore when I'm bored again.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So I caved to my all consuming obsession and bought a switch lite (with leftover birthday money). Another factor was that my husband actually wants to use his switch, and preserve his island so having that be a ‘second’ island for me was not very workable.

The first time I started I didn’t know anything, so I was prepared to be picky this time. I am loosely -and still don’t know what it will involve theming - it based on Pippi Longstocking, in part because I think I might like to ultimately make an island of villagers with freckles. Anyway - I wanted a map that was very different from my current one and had no idea on the fruit except not peaches or cherries. Plus I wanted a yellow airport because I think it is cute and wanted different nook miles items.

So I was prepared to reset a lot. But amazingly, I found a really different map, which also have the airport directly in line with resident services, but more spaced apart. And then my airport turned out to be yellow! And my starters are Reneigh and Flip, which just sealed the whole deal, because in pippi longstocking she lives with a monkey and a horse! And meh, my native fruit is pears, just like my other island, but that’s okay. my native flower is windflowers, which are some of my favorite flowers. And it even has tide pool rocks!!

so so far I am keeping my first set up. We’ll see whether I like it long term. I don’t think either Reneigh or Flip will be permanent (though who knows really), but I don’t dislike either of them which is perfect. I just can’t get over how the RNG gods have endorsed my vision  

I get why people like resetting now. It is so exciting and full of possibility to be starting fresh.


----------



## HappyTails

HappyTails said:


> I reset again. Yeah, whatever. this is like the 5th time but my airport location was bugging me.
> 
> I decided that this is going to be the absolute last reset. If I reset again, I'm selling my game because I refuse to get stuck in a reset loop that I got stuck in when I played New Leaf. Nope, not this time. Also, I'm tired of the yellow airport. Whatever color is fine with me as long as I get peaches or apples as natives, the airport needs to be centered on my map, I want the large circular peninsula, and Redds beach not centered. That's pretty much all I want and a long dock.



Still haven't found a map, 5 days later. I don't think I'm asking too much, this game is getting on my nerves.

Edit: Found a map.


----------



## Lanstar

HappyTails said:


> Still haven't found a map, 5 days later. I don't think I'm asking too much, this game is getting on my nerves.



I wish you the best of luck on finding your ideal map! Just understand though: There really isn't such a thing as a perfect map - So whichever layout you settle upon, imperfections will forever stand out as you later go about decorating.

Like, I've kept my layout since the game's release, and it has so many issues to me in hindsight: I thought everything about the island was customizable at the time except the fruit - so I went for the first town I saw with apples, and settled with that. Then later on, I witnessed my layout had very minimal continuous beach space, small and awkward beach rock placements, a very thin peninsula, a permanently Orange Airport (Wished it could've been blue), and the Plaza being just 9 spaces away from the south beach. 

But despite all that, I've learned to love my layout for what it is - And I still have fun playing in it. If you forgive the imperfections about your next layout as you find them, you'll have a better time keeping your next island afloat instead of resetting again.


----------



## HappyTails

Lanstar said:


> I wish you the best of luck on finding your ideal map! Just understand though: There really isn't such a thing as a perfect map - So whichever layout you settle upon, imperfections will forever stand out as you later go about decorating.
> 
> Like, I've kept my layout since the game's release, and it has so many issues to me in hindsight: I thought everything about the island was customizable at the time except the fruit - so I went for the first town I saw with apples, and settled with that. Then later on, I witnessed my layout had very minimal continuous beach space, small and awkward beach rock placements, a very thin peninsula, a permanently Orange Airport (Wished it could've been blue), and the Plaza being just 9 spaces away from the south beach.
> 
> But despite all that, I've learned to love my layout for what it is - And I still have fun playing in it. If you forgive the imperfections about your next layout as you find them, you'll have a better time keeping your next island afloat instead of resetting again.



Thank you. I found a map last night, and it's true, there is isn't a such thing as a perfect map. Most of the stuff on my new map is stuff I actually wanted: it has a wide peninsula, a somewhat centered airport, and a secret beach off to the side instead of the in the center. I'm not crazy about the two south river mouths but I'm going to learn to live with it. After I unlock terraforming, it won't be as bad. My two starters are also pretty cool (Sterling and Plucky). I've had this game since launch day and restarted it at least 6 times. There will not be a 7th time or this game is getting sold. It's not going to be New Leaf all over again.


----------



## Lanstar

HappyTails said:


> Thank you. I found a map last night, and it's true, there is isn't a such thing as a perfect map. Most of the stuff on my new map is stuff I actually wanted: it has a wide peninsula, a somewhat centered airport, and a secret beach off to the side instead of the in the center. I'm not crazy about the two south river mouths but I'm going to learn to live with it. After I unlock terraforming, it won't be as bad. My two starters are also pretty cool (Sterling and Plucky). I've had this game since launch day and restarted it at least 6 times. There will not be a 7th time or this game is getting sold. It's not going to be New Leaf all over again.



As someone with an island Dual South outlets, I find it has surprisingly good trade offs: Yes, it splits the beach into smaller chunks, and it's hard to connect the outlets in a nice way. But in exchange, it grants you _tons_ of freedom to decorate on the north side of own. Take things a day at a time, and it will serve you well!


----------



## Twisterheart

I’ve been thinking a lot lately about restarting my town. I just... dislike it so much. Right after I unlocked terraforming, I made the mistake to tear everything in my town down. It’s been 6/7 months ago, and I still can’t figure out what I want. I also hate my town name. I gave it a tropical name, which is making me feel pressure to go for a tropical theme which I don’t want anymore. Ugh. But at the same time, I don’t want to reset. I’ve had this game since launch, and I’ve accomplished so much
 I also adore my villagers. This is so hard


----------



## JKDOS

Twisterheart said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been thinking a lot lately about restarting my town. I just... dislike it so much. Right after I unlocked terraforming, I made the mistake to tear everything in my town down. It’s been 6/7 months ago, and I still can’t figure out what I want. I also hate my town name. I gave it a tropical name, which is making me feel pressure to go for a tropical theme which I don’t want anymore. Ugh. But at the same time, I don’t want to reset. I’ve had this game since launch, and I’ve accomplished so much
> I also adore my villagers. This is so hard



I'm almost in the same boat. I hate my town layout, and I have no motivation to try and fix it because it's kind of depressing, especially with my my busy life. I feel resetting and taking a vanilla map would be better for me, but at the same time, I've made so much progress with my unlocks, Nookapedia, and Nook Miles/Achievements, I don't think it would be wise for me to reset. I probably just need to pull the trigger and do it. It would be super nostalgic to hear the prologue song again. I feel like the game was more relaxing when that music played.


----------



## jiny

Twisterheart said:


> I’ve been thinking a lot lately about restarting my town. I just... dislike it so much. Right after I unlocked terraforming, I made the mistake to tear everything in my town down. It’s been 6/7 months ago, and I still can’t figure out what I want. I also hate my town name. I gave it a tropical name, which is making me feel pressure to go for a tropical theme which I don’t want anymore. Ugh. But at the same time, I don’t want to reset. I’ve had this game since launch, and I’ve accomplished so much
> I also adore my villagers. This is so hard


im having the same problem with the island name and tropical theme  i never wanted a tropical theme so idk why i chose a tropical name. it's the one thing that makes me want to reset but i cant bring myself to because ive already done so much in my island


----------



## HappyTails

Lanstar said:


> As someone with an island Dual South outlets, I find it has surprisingly good trade offs: Yes, it splits the beach into smaller chunks, and it's hard to connect the outlets in a nice way. But in exchange, it grants you _tons_ of freedom to decorate on the north side of own. Take things a day at a time, and it will serve you well!



That's is true. I did notice that the top half of my island is very spacious and I like it.


----------



## Shawna

I reset my island this passed Sunday.  Two main reasons were: #1, I messed up with terraforming, and just wasn't happy with the way my island was turning out.  And #2, I had neglected my previous island, which doing this in previous AC games always led to me wanting to reset, and this was the case for ACNH too.

The two main reasons I stopped playing for a while was because I have been preoccupied with other video games, and #2, joy-con drift.  The latter has been resolved.  My dad is letting me use his pro-controller until he finds another one to buy.  His PS5 came in two days ago, so I don't think he will need it for a while.  He is mostly focusing on PS5 and computer games as of late.



HappyTails said:


> I reset again. Yeah, whatever. this is like the 5th time but my airport location was bugging me.
> 
> I decided that this is going to be the absolute last reset. If I reset again, I'm selling my game because *I refuse to get stuck in a reset loop that I got stuck in when I played New Leaf.* Nope, not this time. Also, I'm tired of the yellow airport. Whatever color is fine with me as long as I get peaches or apples as natives, the airport needs to be centered on my map, I want the large circular peninsula, and Redds beach not centered. That's pretty much all I want and a long dock.


Sis, I know exactly how you feel!  I cannot even count how many times I restarted my ACNL town.   I hope we don't get into the same habit in New Horizons.


----------



## Perri

Towards the end of summer, I said goodbye to the island I started on March 20th. I liked my villagers, I felt good about the progress I had made, but the layout and how approached terraforming really affected me. It was awkward and hard to navigate, and much less inviting than what I had just tore down. The landscaping and décor were heavily inspired by a YouTuber who was revealed to be an awful person. It had all left a bitter taste in my mouth. Now I was playing infrequently. So I restarted, and started a new game, but I was so focused on seeing how quickly I could complete all the Nook Miles goals (yikes). Soon after starting, and not long before I settled in to the next semester, I set my Switch aside for a while.

After a long struggle of executive dysfunction and hectic academics, I moved to a new island last Sunday. I became worried I would never find a desirable layout along with a blue airport and cherries; I furthermore worried I was being too obsessive about it. But I'm glad I didn't give up. Eventually, the game will generate something you will be happy with. And my anxiety went away. I'm finally enjoying this game again; my villagers, my layout, my progress and aspirations...

My only advice is keep trying. Don't go through the intro/tutorial until you really feel like you could work with, or accept, what you've been provided. It's still not easy, but the benefit of restarting your save is that you already (hopefully) know what you definitely do or don't want. And most importantly, you are starting fresh. It might become clearer what you want to do. A blank canvas, but not an empty landscape. Also, I always end up liking town names that are sentimental. My island is named Aurelie, which is my cat's name, and that has its own origins. You can also go with something that doesn't fit any sort of particular aesthetic.


----------



## cherrygirl

I really want to reset. I don’t like my island layout and I’ve lost my connection with my villagers. Im finding I’m only focusing on building the perfect island and not the smaller things that make animal crossing animal crossing. However the one thing that’s preventing my from resetting is the new Christmas seasonal items available at books cranny. Bc I would have just started I wouldn’t have the updated shop and therefore miss out on obtaining the new Christmas items. The only way I could get around it is by tt to speed up the process of the upgrade so that it’s ready by Christmas. But I wanted to avoid tt as my past couple of islands it gotten out of hand lol


----------



## Shawna

cherrygirl said:


> I really want to reset. I don’t like my island layout and I’ve lost my connection with my villagers. Im finding I’m only focusing on building the perfect island and not the smaller things that make animal crossing animal crossing. However the one thing that’s preventing my from resetting is the new Christmas seasonal items available at books cranny. Bc I would have just started I wouldn’t have the updated shop and therefore miss out on obtaining the new Christmas items. The only way I could get around it is by tt to speed up the process of the upgrade so that it’s ready by Christmas. But I wanted to avoid tt as my past couple of islands it gotten out of hand lol


Hmmm, maybe you can just wait to reset your island after the Christmas season is over.


----------



## Romaki

I'm resetting again.  I know it's a problem, but I didn't like the name afterall lol. I've decided to go with my first island name idea I chose before the game came out. I never used and maybe that'll help? Idk, but my current island name makes me cringe sooo


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Okay so I've been seeing this happening alot recently and one my friends just told me that they just restarted their island and It kept me wondering should I do it? I mean here's the thing. I've had my island since day one. I've worked hard on it, terraformed it to the way I like it to be, got the villagers that I wanted so badly, and of course I have a lot of bells and many items from trading.

Since my friend told me this it just got me into this thought of doing it, but I am not so sure. Do I really want my hard work turn to go away? I mean this just means that everything I did in the game is all gone. I don't feel any reason to do it. I mean whats the point? You're going to just have a new island, maybe a new native fruit and your Resident Services will be placed differently. I guess thats one reason to restart your island but as for me I have no issues with my current one. Its in a spot that its not blocking the entrance and there is a alot of space to work with.

My overall thoughts is I don't feel like restarting I can see why many people would want to do it because they feel burned out on the game and start fresh, but I am not doing it. As far as I'm concerned I don't want to redo that long tutorial again. If the game would've had multiple save files that you can do different islands instead of one island per switch this would not bother me as much but it sucks with the limitations. I mean if you want to restart know this. All of you're hard earn bells, your villagers, and everything you once have will be gone so I would suggest giving those items and bells to someone who needs them before its all wasted. Just something I wanted to share because when my friend told me this it caught me off guard.


----------



## JellyBeans

I would absolutely *love* it if the game had the option for multiple save files. I reset a lot in New Leaf and I think it's just because you reach a point where you want to start fresh and try something different, but at the same time it's heartbreaking to see all your previous progress just disappear. so far I haven't reset my island, although I have been tempted because I think it's easy to get stuck in a rut with your decorations and not know how to change it from where it is.

I have a feeling I'll reset at some point in the future, likely when I've accomplished all the nook mile achievements and I can see nothing more to do on my island. resetting would revive the game and help me keep playing instead of give up (although I understand a lot of people wouldn't do that because a large selling point of animal crossing is that you can't really 'finish' the game). I do, however, also want to keep this island until all the new updates have rolled out so that I can experience everything on a developed island.


----------



## Cakecrazy909

I don't recommend restarting NH personally- many people do it due to burn out, but we still have plenty more future events to tide us over. And what do you even do once you've reset? Just the same thing all over again till the inevitable burnout?

I did reset my NL town, but that was after 3 years, and not because of burnout or nothing to do. I reset because
A: I was having reoccurring nightmares about the corruption of my save file, and i couldn't be dealing with those.
B: In NL, Tom Nook would pay you to reset (i got 23,000,000 bells for my new save files bank acc) and I got to carry over my catalogued items.
C: I made sure to give my most valuable items to my mate to hold onto and give to my new character, including the souvenir clock I got on the 3 year anniversary of me being mayor.

So yeah, unless your Island is negatively impacting your mental health, I'd keep it, especially with all the future events. It's also nice to look back on your island once years have gone by.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Yeah I personally don't think I'll reset my island for a couple years, if that; the beginning week or so is just too much of a hassle (and boring) for me to ever want to go through it again lol. It also won't change the fact that the later game content isn't keeping me interested right now, so to do something I'm already not fond of and to not really have a reward for it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Romaki

It's just a game, it's not a loss. I restart constantly when I was something differently, I don't think it's that deep. I want to enjoy my game to the fullest and I don't think that starting the game later on makes yout island less valuable.


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Romaki said:


> It's just a game, it's not a loss. I restart constantly when I was something differently, I don't think it's that deep. I want to enjoy my game to the fullest and I don't think that starting the game later on makes yout island less valuable.


You need to understand some people may regret restarting their islands. Like my friend told me that even though she hates the fact she had to do this it was for the best because she had a mental breakdown with her island not being the way it wanted to be so I understand that part, but remember Restarting can really make you miss what you just had before and trying to earn all the stuff you had before can be very time consuming and at the same time really making you feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’m tempted to reset eventually (a good amount of my permanent features are awful-especially my peninsula) but I have my parents’ island to hold my assets while I’m resetting and since I’d return to my deer island I don’t have to use as much NMT. If you don’t have access to a friend’s/family member’s island and don’t trust an acquaintance on this site to hold it I could see losing your assets as a reasonable concern.


----------



## neverqueen

i am a chronic restarter; i do this with literally any game i've ever picked up. couldn't tell you why, it's just an impulse i guess. :v

by some miracle i've only ever done it once with NH, and that mostly came down to realizing i wanted a different island name and a different plaza location. instead i've moved on to half-way building up my island and then flattening it to nothing to start again.

i think my advice to people who are considering starting over is that they do a tear-down first instead of resetting, that way you keep all your bells, DIYs, villagers, and museum collections, etc, but also a (relatively) clean slate to work with.


----------



## Shawna

Cakecrazy909 said:


> I don't recommend restarting NH personally- many people do it due to burn out, but we still have plenty more future events to tide us over. And what do you even do once you've reset? Just the same thing all over again till the inevitable burnout?
> 
> I did reset my NL town, but that was after 3 years, and not because of burnout or nothing to do. I reset because
> A: I was having reoccurring nightmares about the corruption of my save file, and i couldn't be dealing with those.
> B: In NL, Tom Nook would pay you to reset (i got 23,000,000 bells for my new save files bank acc) and I got to carry over my catalogued items.
> C: I made sure to give my most valuable items to my mate to hold onto and give to my new character, including the souvenir clock I got on the 3 year anniversary of me being mayor.
> 
> So yeah, unless your Island is negatively impacting your mental health, I'd keep it, especially with all the future events. It's also nice to look back on your island once years have gone by.


I reset my first island (March 20th - November 15th) because it had been neglected for a while, and because I messed up with terraforming.  Hopefully the latter won't happen again.

I am gonna TRY my best to make this my permanent island. (well, at least keep it for a looooooooong while)


----------



## Heemi

OK, so. I have 2 switches, and I'm thinking of restarting one village I'm not super happy with...the only issue is, it has Raymond on it.

Is it worth it to get Raymond over to my second island via TTing and Amiibos or should I just wait for the inevitable Raymond Amiibo?


----------



## Shawna

Heemi said:


> OK, so. I have 2 switches, and I'm thinking of restarting one village I'm not super happy with...the only issue is, it has Raymond on it.
> 
> Is it worth it to get Raymond over to my second island via TTing and Amiibos or should I just wait for the inevitable Raymond Amiibo?


I'd say just try to get Raymond on your new island with some TTing.  It could be a long while until we get Amiibos for the new characters.


----------



## Heemi

Shawna said:


> I'd say just try to get Raymond on your new island with some TTing.  It could be a long while until we get Amiibos for the new characters.


I'm still not entirely sure I want Raymond though...decisions, decisions...


----------



## anotherwoodenidea

Does anyone else wish you could just clear out all of your villagers?  I loved travelling and deciding who to recruit, but I’ve had my current set for months and I’d quite like to just evict all of them and start again!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Super-duper tempted to reset, now...there’s just some permanent features on my current one that I really can’t gel with. I’m not sure if I should wait until after toy day or something.


----------



## saucySheep

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Super-duper tempted to reset, now...there’s just some permanent features on my current one that I really can’t gel with. I’m not sure if I should wait until after toy day or something.


mmmmm not worth waiting. i waited to start my island until after halloween and it just made me feel restless and discontent with my island. if you really wanna reset then there's no problem doing it now (unless you want a lot of villagers on toy day/upgraded nooks cranny for the toyday stuff)


----------



## Romaki

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Super-duper tempted to reset, now...there’s just some permanent features on my current one that I really can’t gel with. I’m not sure if I should wait until after toy day or something.



Do whatever feels right for you. You can also change the date on your console and play multiple days at once if that's something that interests you. Like start it on a significant date or just the day you got it (though the latter required a lot of play if you want to cover every event etc). I just restarted with what will hopefully be my last island and I started on the day I got it, but I also know that I have the entire month to just play AC and chill. It does get tedious after a while, I wouldn't recommend more than 100 days unless you're super motivated.

It's up to you. The tutorial can take up to two weeks, so by Toyday you'd have customization and at least 3 villagers you couldn't choose.


----------



## avieators

h guess who just restarted her island its ya girl,,,i PROMISED myself i wasnt gonna do this but i made a fatal mistake and that was flattening my island (three times) so nothing looked natural and i was just miserable with it so!!! to the depths with it and me. looking for a new map now,,,would like a long pier + cool peninsula and a blue or orange airport  update: interesting map found and KATT IS HERE,,,problem #1 yellow airport ew,,,
update #2: the airport isnt THAT bad honestly,,,native fruit is apples and native flower is ROSES,,,the only problem is i cant get a look at the pier or peninsula w/o the vaulting pole


----------



## AlyssaAC

Reset my island and Switch again today. Something about double south river layouts just doesn’t work very well. I felt so limited on space. I decided to try resetting for my ideal island again to see if I can find it. Been resetting for the last hour. I’m thinking this might take awhile. xD

All this resetting and I can’t find it. Feels like resetting for my one town I loved so much in New Leaf all over again... >.>

Edit: Found it, and it’s got everything I like.


----------



## avieators

so i did not end up taking that first map bc This Is How It Goes, found one w a v cute round peninsula, apples and an orange airport,,,native flower is pansies which is my least favorite but it Doesnt Really Matter I Guess. neighbors are rancid but that can be fixed. interesting cliffs too!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020

honestly half of the reason i deleted my first island was the terraforming issue but,,,the other half was that at and around launch i played on that island with a bunch of ppl that ended up being really awful and i would think about them every time i played and how cruel they ended up being,,,idk i think thats a valid reason for deleting?? like there was no way i could fix that (i couldnt really even fix the terraforming lol dont be like me and flatten ur whole island kids)


----------



## AlyssaAC

I reset again... I really don’t like resetting for things to get it perfect. I just want to have fun, so tomorrow I’m gonna try again, but this time, no resetting for perfection. I really, really need to get out of this habit... It’s just not healthy for me... I’m just gonna play in my own way at my own pace and not rush this time, so no time traveling for me too. I’m also gonna use my first island name that I had back in March, so yeah. Hopefully I can break this cursive habit!


----------



## jiny

i have such a huge urge to reset my island because of my island name  i dont like it at all but ive made so much progress and i have almost all my dream villagers ;-; i dont have a problem w my items & bells bc i can just drop them at my boyfriend's island .. i might just buy like a few villagers and let randoms move in  i just wanna reset bc of my island name LOL idek why i chose it ;(


----------



## Eureka

syub said:


> i have such a huge urge to reset my island because of my island name  i dont like it at all but ive made so much progress and i have almost all my dream villagers ;-; i dont have a problem w my items & bells bc i can just drop them at my boyfriend's island .. i might just buy like a few villagers and let randoms move in  i just wanna reset bc of my island name LOL idek why i chose it ;(



If you really dislike your island name that much then go for it! You can always get your dreamies again. It can be pretty fun to let random villagers move in first just to see what you get.


----------



## jiny

Witchy_Trixie said:


> If you really dislike your island name that much then go for it! You can always get your dreamies again. It can be pretty fun to let random villagers move in first just to see what you get.


yeah i just dropped off my valuable items and stuff i wanna keep at my bf's island  im gonna reset in the morning!!


----------



## beemayor

i haven’t been on here in a while but i’ve been looking at this particular board to ease some anxiety about resetting. i got new horizons on release day and within a week i had reset because i time traveled and was way ahead of my friends that i was playing with at the time. 

then i reset a couple more times for various silly reasons. now my island doesn’t exist because i reset months ago and never found the drive to hunt for a good map. now i want to play new horizons but i don’t have the energy to get through the tutorial


----------



## Raven_

beemayor said:


> i haven’t been on here in a while but i’ve been looking at this particular board to ease some anxiety about resetting. i got new horizons on release day and within a week i had reset because i time traveled and was way ahead of my friends that i was playing with at the time.
> 
> then i reset a couple more times for various silly reasons. now my island doesn’t exist because i reset months ago and never found the drive to hunt for a good map. now i want to play new horizons but i don’t have the energy to get through the tutorial



Hi, I have resetted my island two times and I am planning on resetting it for the third time this week. While going through the entire tutorial again will be a pain you can also speed it up a little bit by time travelling. You already resetted your island multiple times so there's nothing wrong with speeding it up a little bit this time.  

Maybe these "tips" will help you a little bit:

- Before you start your new island, lay out different island names and themes. If you can't decide for a theme/name, maybe you can combine some themes or even names instead and make it work which makes it more likely that you will be happy with your island in the long run.

- Keep in mind that even if you are unhappy with something regarding the map only a few features are permanent like the secret beach for example. You can always change everything else up and ask your friends for help if it gets too much. 
- If you ever think about resetting your game again, don't start the game up for a few days and _really_ think about whether it's a permanent feature that bothers you or something you could change up (with time)

- If you are looking for inspiration regarding on what you want to build I would recommend watching youtube speed build videos instead of just looking at pictures on pinterest. It makes the whole process of building something less intimidating in my opinion

This got kinda long but hopefully it helped you a little  I know that it can suck a lot to feel like this


----------



## jiny

i just reset my island, currently looking for a map right now Dx
i really want peaches as my native fruit, i had oranges in my previous island and i hated it lol
the airport color doesnt really matter to me .. i just hope i get decent starting villagers too
i want a long dock,, and a decently sized peninsula since i just realized what it is and i actually wanna try designing it
secret beach placement doesnt really matter to me either since i most likely wont end up using it ;0
heres to hoping i just get peaches as a native fruit while having a map i actually want


----------



## kittensure

I reset a couple weeks ago and everything’s perfect. My layout, my fruit, my airport color is all just how I wanted it. I always felt like I needed to reset but I put it off because I thought my day 1 island would grow on me. Actually I reset twice for my day 1 but in March so it wasn’t a big deal. My latest one I made in November is perfect. BUT what’s bothering me is my registration date says "November 22nd" I feel badly about it because I pre ordered this game and I feel like I should get to have it say "March 20th" and it just irks me so much. Do you think I should reset AGAIN but push my date back. I don’t know. I didn’t do it because it didn’t feel authentic at the time but now I regret that choice because I’ve been playing since release date. Help? Anyone have any advice as to what I should do? I really love the island but the date gets to me.


----------



## kittensure

I reset a couple weeks ago and everything’s perfect. My layout, my fruit, my airport color is all just how I wanted it. I always felt like I needed to reset but I put it off because I thought my day 1 island would grow on me. Actually I reset twice for my day 1 but in March so it wasn’t a big deal. My latest one I made in November is perfect. BUT what’s bothering me is my registration date says "November 22nd" I feel badly about it because I pre ordered this game and I feel like I should get to have it say "March 20th" and it just irks me so much. Do you think I should reset AGAIN but push my date back. I don’t know. I didn’t do it because it didn’t feel authentic at the time but now I regret that choice because I’ve been playing since release date. Help? Anyone have any advice as to what I should do? I really love the island but the date gets to me. What are the chances I’ll get another island that’s perfect?


----------



## AlyssaAC

kittensure said:


> I reset a couple weeks ago and everything’s perfect. My layout, my fruit, my airport color is all just how I wanted it. I always felt like I needed to reset but I put it off because I thought my day 1 island would grow on me. Actually I reset twice for my day 1 but in March so it wasn’t a big deal. My latest one I made in November is perfect. BUT what’s bothering me is my registration date says "November 22nd" I feel badly about it because I pre ordered this game and I feel like I should get to have it say "March 20th" and it just irks me so much. Do you think I should reset AGAIN but push my date back. I don’t know. I didn’t do it because it didn’t feel authentic at the time but now I regret that choice because I’ve been playing since release date. Help? Anyone have any advice as to what I should do? I really love the island but the date gets to me.



If you love your island, then don’t reset. I just started my new island a couple of days ago and it says December 6th, even though I’ve had the game since March 25th, but I don’t let it bother me at all. If you have everything you need, then you probably shouldn’t let the date you started with bother you too.


----------



## Eureka

@kittensure I restarted my island on the 3rd of this month so that is my registration date. Try not to let it bother you! It's such an insignificant detail since time traveling is so common. For example, just because an island says it was registered in March doesn't mean the person has been playing since March. They could of just set the clock to that when they made their island. Also, many people don't even pay attention to passports. I know I don't pay much attention to mine other than changing the picture rarely or the title. You said yourself the new island is perfect, I wouldn't give that up for registration date change.


----------



## Mikaiah

I'm kind astuck on resetting because I'm not really sure if I want to do it or not... My town has been getting kind of stale, but I don't really have any ideas on decorating. The problem is, I have SO MANY fruits, DIYs, materials, etc. and don't have nintendo swtich online anymore so it'd be a true starting from zero.

Maybe I'll just tear everything down and rebuild it again. out of ideas on that front, I guess xD


----------



## meggiewes

Ugh. I still kinda want to reset for oranges like my first Oakheart because of the cute drink. I think I'm making a deal with myself to wait until next year and see if I still want to do it or if it is because my town is in flux right now.


----------



## avieators

kittensure said:


> I reset a couple weeks ago and everything’s perfect. My layout, my fruit, my airport color is all just how I wanted it. I always felt like I needed to reset but I put it off because I thought my day 1 island would grow on me. Actually I reset twice for my day 1 but in March so it wasn’t a big deal. My latest one I made in November is perfect. BUT what’s bothering me is my registration date says "November 22nd" I feel badly about it because I pre ordered this game and I feel like I should get to have it say "March 20th" and it just irks me so much. Do you think I should reset AGAIN but push my date back. I don’t know. I didn’t do it because it didn’t feel authentic at the time but now I regret that choice because I’ve been playing since release date. Help? Anyone have any advice as to what I should do? I really love the island but the date gets to me. What are the chances I’ll get another island that’s perfect?



ik this is kind of old but thought i'd offer my perspective, i reset recently myself but i really, _really_ could not deal w starting in march and having to tt one day at a time back to the current date (ik i could just skip back to the current date but i Didnt Wanna) i also like the starting date being the game's launch date, so i had to make a compromise w myself: the start date for my new island was november 4th, my birthday! i got lucky deciding to restart within weeks of my birthday so i only have to catch up to december but i'm weirdly ok w the start date being my birthday. this really only works if u have a november birthday so probably entirely pointless for u but i know how resetting is so wanted to offer a little support and i like to ramble!


----------



## mermaidshelf

So I bought the game at launch but unfortunately, it was the start of the worst period of my job. I was going through a horrible time at work and it affected my personal life as well. Everyday I would bring work home and in my precious free time, I would sleep or zone out because I was so fried. I would get cheap, unhealthy take out and I gained about 10 lbs while feeling tired all the time and my apartment became a mess. I tried to enjoy the game but my time was so limited that I would just skip through dialog and I didn't really get a chance to connect with it. Eventually, it started to feel like work to play because I couldn't just play at my leisure like I did with New Leaf. I ended up not renewing my contract with work around the time COVID was really amping up. My job was in another country so I had to deal with a lot of bureaucracy and managing the logistics of moving back to the US. I had been thinking about resetting for a while. I wasn't happy with my layout (since I started at launch, I didn't really know what to look for in a map. We didn't know that Resident Services couldn't be moved and there were beach rocks with pools, etc). I felt sad that I rushed through everything and couldn't enjoy getting to know my villagers. I wouldn't be able to play for long stretches so I would miss out on events and new features. In the back of my mind, I knew I was going to reset after my stuff with my work was mostly resolved. I found a new job that starts in a few months and I was able to get most of the documents I needed for that job. So it was the perfect time to reset BUT I had worked so hard on my catalog and it was about 80% done. It felt like such a waste to abandon all that hard work so I transferred all my items to my brother's island so I could use the items I had to do touch trades and complete my catalog later. It took 3 full days to finally get a layout I was satisfied with. I'm a bit worried that we may get perfect fruit in the future because I think perfect apples are the best perfect fruit and I got peaches instead but even if I am stuck with perfect peaches, I'm satisfied enough with the other aspects of my island to be okay with it. Now I can play at my own pace and actually ENJOY playing, rather than feeling like it was another task I was falling behind.


----------



## kittensure

Witchy_Trixie said:


> @kittensure I restarted my island on the 3rd of this month so that is my registration date. Try not to let it bother you! It's such an insignificant detail since time traveling is so common. For example, just because an island says it was registered in March doesn't mean the person has been playing since March. They could of just set the clock to that when they made their island. Also, many people don't even pay attention to passports. I know I don't pay much attention to mine other than changing the picture rarely or the title. You said yourself the new island is perfect, I wouldn't give that up for registration date change.



Yeah you’re right. I didn’t think of it that way. It’s just the perfectionist coming out in me. I’ll try to not let it bother me and just enjoy my fresh start. Thanks so much!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020



avieators said:


> ik this is kind of old but thought i'd offer my perspective, i reset recently myself but i really, _really_ could not deal w starting in march and having to tt one day at a time back to the current date (ik i could just skip back to the current date but i Didnt Wanna) i also like the starting date being the game's launch date, so i had to make a compromise w myself: the start date for my new island was november 4th, my birthday! i got lucky deciding to restart within weeks of my birthday so i only have to catch up to december but i'm weirdly ok w the start date being my birthday. this really only works if u have a november birthday so probably entirely pointless for u but i know how resetting is so wanted to offer a little support and i like to ramble!



 Thanks this did help. I feel the same way of not wanting to deal with tting all the way to December. I also wanted to be sorta authentic and not tt at all on my new island. (Nothing wrong with it just my personal preference of playing that I realized) I tt'ed a lot on my launch island trying to make it "perfect" and it kind of took the joy out of it for me in a way. The fact that my passport says the true date is nice but at the same time I’m just salty about it not being the launch date. But your right It really shouldn’t matter. There’s so many people who grew to absolutely hate their launch island lol. Btw starting on your birthday is awesome! It will be a double celebration! Thanks for your insight and support it means a lot  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020



Witchy_Trixie said:


> @kittensure I restarted my island on the 3rd of this month so that is my registration date. Try not to let it bother you! It's such an insignificant detail since time traveling is so common. For example, just because an island says it was registered in March doesn't mean the person has been playing since March. They could of just set the clock to that when they made their island. Also, many people don't even pay attention to passports. I know I don't pay much attention to mine other than changing the picture rarely or the title. You said yourself the new island is perfect, I wouldn't give that up for registration date change.



Yeah you’re right. I didn’t think of it that way. It’s just the perfectionist coming out in me. I’ll try to not let it bother me and just enjoy my fresh start. Thanks so much for your insight


----------



## letterKnumber9

I've been thinking about resetting my island. In addition to things becoming stale/me never really entirely loving my layout, the name of my island was first inspired by someone who turns out might not be the great person I thought they were, and now it gives an awkward, bitter feeling every time I play the game. 

I'm reluctant though, because I have achieved a lot on this island (started on launch day) such as a finished catalog, almost all my nook mile achievements, and having had the "rare" non-amiibo villagers introduced in New Horizons. That being said, I can still re-achieve those things on a new island, but I cannot change my island name or its layout. I am giving myself time until New Years to think about this, as I think starting a new island on New Years sounds exciting and fun.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I've been thinking about restarting my island as well. I decided a few weeks ago to completely redo my island, but that's just made me frustrated with not having a centered airport and my resident services being close to the airport. I also am not thrilled with my island name. If I do reset, I think I'll be looking for certain things in a map like a centered airport, but I don't have as many specifics that I want as some other people do so I may find a new map I love quickly.

The only thing making me hesitate is that I've had this island since launch. I don't mind collecting everything again - this time I also will just make my money slowly in game instead of trading for it on here. I also won't mind losing my villagers, since I have all their amiibo cards. And I would like this time having random villagers that I might not even like, instead of villagers I love from the start.

I think that if I decide to restart, I'll do it on New Year's Day as a way to say goodbye to 2020 and have a new start with the new year. We'll see what I decide to do.


----------



## Romaki

I know this is bad, but I'm restarting again.   I honestly got so inspired by avieators' thread restarting in a new season and I'm just so tired of reworking my progress. Today is a memorable date for my family and I don't feel like playing10+ a day anymore lol.  I think I'll also use this as an opportunity to use a different name. I don't dislike my current one, I just don't want to force myself into a specific theme or so. Also the more I jump around the more I feel like a cheater, and I don't want to like grind items or so.


----------



## avieators

Romaki said:


> I know this is bad, but I'm restarting again.   I honestly got so inspired by avieators' thread restarting in a new season and I'm just so tired of reworking my progress. Today is a memorable date for my family and I don't feel like playing10+ a day anymore lol.  I think I'll also use this as an opportunity to use a different name. I don't dislike my current one, I just don't want to force myself into a specific theme or so. Also the more I jump around the more I feel like a cheater, and I don't want to like grind items or so.



OH GOSH w-well i. i'm glad i could inspire u! even if it is to reset! i think i mentioned that i'm a chronic resetter, and i have been since new leaf, but it _does_ get tiring, never finding that one single combination of things that u feel like u _need _to have the perfect town/island...new leaf was far worse abt it tho. thinks abt grass shapes...train station color...town hall color...placements of everything


----------



## Romaki

avieators said:


> OH GOSH w-well i. i'm glad i could inspire u! even if it is to reset! i think i mentioned that i'm a chronic resetter, and i have been since new leaf, but it _does_ get tiring, never finding that one single combination of things that u feel like u _need _to have the perfect town/island...new leaf was far worse abt it tho. thinks abt grass shapes...train station color...town hall color...placements of everything



Same, there's just something so enchanting about the beginning of the game.  I kinda gave up looking for the perfect combo though, I did want apples for my new island but I got an orange airport for the first time. Just trying to experience things slightly different.


----------



## letterKnumber9

For those of you that reset, did you/can you reset your Switch's Animal Crossing play time? I want to keep track of the hours on my new island, if possible!


----------



## due

I reset my ACNL town a few hours ago and even missed the event that I set the day to be on (New Years Eve)


----------



## AlyssaAC

letterKnumber9 said:


> For those of you that reset, did you/can you reset your Switch's Animal Crossing play time? I want to keep track of the hours on my new island, if possible!



Hi! I can answer this, as I reset my play time for NH too. In order to reset the game’s play time, you need to initialize the entire Switch system, as in, reset it to factory default. Please be careful though, if you got any other games on your Switch, it will delete those too.

What I did, was clear everything out in system settings with the data management first and made sure all my pictures and other things on the Switch was cleaned up and I’m not sure if it needs too, but I went into my profile page and went down to user settings, clicked on play activity settings and deleted the play activity before resetting the Switch. After everything was cleaned up, I went back to system settings, went to system down at the bottom and scrolled down to formatting options and then finally initialized the system.

After it’s been initialized, just start up your Switch again and the play activity will be cleared.You’ll have to set up your Switch again like when you first got it, but you’ll still have everything, like the online membership, if you relink you Nintendo account.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Genjiuki

Hello all!

I have AC:WW, NL, and NH, but for some reason I can't seem to NOT reset them.

I get either 1 day or even two minutes into the game, and just... reset. Not peaches? Reset. Bad map/"bad" villagers? RESET. Just... completely erase everything.

Does anyone have any tips/reasons to not reset my games, its just such a compulsion, I feel like I have too if it's not "perfect"

And sometimes even if I like everything about the town/island, I still reset. I don't even know why.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you all!


----------



## Raven_

Oh, I know this very well. I resetted my New Leaf town every other month even after I was able to edit my town with the save editor, nothing seemed good enough for me. 
I also resetted my island three times now in New Horizons but this time around I am really happy with my island and I don't think I will reset it ever again. 

My biggest tip is:
If you get the urge to reset your island again don't turn up the game for a few days and really think about whether resetting will be worth it or not. And most of the time (in New Horizons at least) it won't be worth it. You can always change everything up beside a few things such as the location of the Resident Services. 

It's okay to take things slowly. If you are unhappy with an area or overwhelmed because you tore everything down, then move on to a smaller area you have ideas for. Your island is a work in progress which will take some time to get completed and there's nothing wrong with that. 

There is no bad map because you can always change it up. There are no bad villagers because you can always let them move out. 

As I mentioned when you even are happy with your island but still get the urge to reset, don't start up your game for a few days. I hope this helped!


----------



## maria110

I don't know. It sounds pretty reasonable to reset until you get an island you can live with.  However, you might try to keep in mind that part of the fun and challenge of the game is having an island that's not 100% perfect and working to make it wonderful.  It's more like real life then.  Like, when shopping for a house or an apartment, most of us can't afford the "perfect" one, so we have to weigh the pros and cons and make the one we choose into a home.


----------



## Romaki

Genjiuki said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have AC:WW, NL, and NH, but for some reason I can't seem to NOT reset them.
> 
> I get either 1 day or even two minutes into the game, and just... reset. Not peaches? Reset. Bad map/"bad" villagers? RESET. Just... completely erase everything.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips/reasons to not reset my games, its just such a compulsion, I feel like I have too if it's not "perfect"
> 
> And sometimes even if I like everything about the town/island, I still reset. I don't even know why.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you all!



Resetting for the right map isn't that bad, I think most people did that on Day 1.

I think it's preferrable to have the first two villagers suck because their houses suck. Imagine having your dreamie in a standard house.

Here are the things that matter in my eyes, and why they matter:

- Fruit: it shows on your ID and determines the furntiure of one of your starter houses
- Airport: imo yellow and blue look best with the airplane, but you might prefer the other nook mile items as they're determined by them
- River exit: can't be changed
- Secret beach: can't be change
- town hall: can't be changed

The most important part is to find a map you can work with. Then the rest comes with the color variants. Anything else is changable, like villagers. I think you won't care about your rock formation or extra island once you're settled it. Just be open to work with an island that you might not have chosen, like don't have someone else's perfect layout in mind.



Also I came here to post because I resetted again.  I just found the perfect name and got bored of day-by-day gameplay in the beginning... It's become a joke now, but the name I have is perfect now and I won't reset if I can find the perfect combination... *knock on wood*

Update: So, I told myself to go for peach + orange airport. Now I got that, I got the default outfit I wanted, and my first two villagers are Katt (kitty) and a random villager that shares my birthday. Only thing I didn't get is roses for my native flower, but that's the least important part and the lilies I got are just as pretty. But the most important part is that I'm inspired by my island's shortcomings. Here's to not getting bored again.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

I have been thinking of resetting for a bit now. when I first got ACNH, I was working full-time and also got a puppy, so my time playing was very limited. I would play the events but never cared to play more than an hour a day. There would often be times where I would play 5 minutes a day to say "I play everyday" when in reality I would turn on my game, check stores and collect the message bottle and sign off. In the 6 months I've been playing I have clocked in less than 100 hours. Playing New Leaf I would get 100 hours in no time. However, playing ACNH felt like a hassle and a chore everyday, when I had more time to play I constantly had the urge to try and update my town to make it look like I have been playing for 6 months. I did collect and do many things in my town however I have literally 0 bells because I constantly spend my savings on building stuff and stress-fishing for money because I never fished and saved money for projects down the road. Now that my country is going back into lockdown, I am tempted to reset however I am afraid I will reset and realize I have no time to play again like the first time around, I have to restart on almost everything and I hated how NH was during the first week on the island, plus I have this thing restarting in winter. but with that I feel like ACNH is a chore and I can never just enjoy my town, my villagers and all that. I have no clue what to do


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Well coming from my experience. I restarted back in April 2020 because I too was feeling the same way. Felt like my island wasn't going anywhere and everything has been a mess. I would suggest not restarting because if you do all of your hard work is gone. All the villagers, diys, bells, all those things you donated in the mushroom (Bugs, Fish, Sea Creatures, and Art) are all gone. I mean unless if you really want to do it the only thing that happens is that you get a brand new Island layout, Your Native Fruit will change, and your Resident Services would be placed differently. Just so you know you have to go through that long tutorial again but ask yourself this "Is it worth it to restart my island after all my hard work?" I mean really think about this because once you restart there is no turning back.


----------



## John Wick

I restarted three days into the game.

Something I've never done in any other AC game.

It's just that overwhelming.

I wish I hadn't given it a second chance at times.

I would never restart again though.

Next time I delete my island it will be for good.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Although i think @iamjohnporter67 is right about how much work you lose when you restart, it sounds like you didn't really enjoy the work you put into your island so far, and like the whole game might be kind of tainted by your unpleasant/ stressful experience so far. Sometimes I think people can get into a restart loop, because they are chasing perfection, or the original excitement of starting the game and it can end up ruining the game for them, but in your case, it sounds like you haven't really connected with the game so far, and now feel kind of overwhelmed and stressed by it. So I think resetting, even a true/ complete reset where you don't try and take anything with you, might be really satisfying. If you do want to catch up on any items, money, etc you miss, i am happy to help and i'm sure others on the forum will be too. I have to say i started a second island and the sense of freedom and possibility (even though i still have and like my old game) is amazing! 

Good luck!


----------



## BRYANT43

So my wife I are about a month in - she normally just swims around or collects items back on shore..

Two things: 
1) She's the main resident and although the story seems to be progressing fairly well, because she's Japanese - combined with the fact that she's never really played video games, it's usually me who makes recommendations on what to do next.

2) I believe I was the first one to invite a new resident. We have 4, going on 5 now, but something seems off since each time we travel there's no characters available on other islands.  Some of the answers while searching Google were a bit vague but there was mention of the primary character being the first to travel/invite.

Is it worth restarting so we can switch roles or do you believe we're good? Just don't wanna get further down the line and have something broken as we really enjoy playing.


----------



## Auntie

I flattened in August bc I wasn't happy with it and couldn't see my way out, but didn't want tonlose everything. But I still struggled to see past the old island. I finally gave in and reset a couple weeks ago. The beginning bit actually went much faster the 2nd time around, even with me trying not to rush things bc I don't want to repeat the mistakes I made on the last island.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

It is really ultimatly your choice. What makes you feel better. However if you want my opinion, I can give you one as someone that has restarted four times since launch.


If you are connecting the game and island with stress, you will be hardwired to think that everytime you log in. Eventually it will kill the whole game for you. I would suggest restarting. You can TT if you do not like the tutorial to get it through faster. But honesty I would take it slow and challenge yourself only to play at least twenty minutes to an hour a day unless you feel led to play more. You seem to want perfection, but also remember everyone elses islands took a long time to develope and everypne likes different aspects of the game. Stop worrying about what others look like, and find your own play style. 

As for collections, there are pleanty of ways through online play to get your items returned and you can always find someone willing to hold onto your items you really want to keep temporarily until you can pick them back up. This way you dont have to feel as if you are starting from complete scratch.

If you do restart, I suggest taking a day away before you do, then play your old file one last time, before you male the final decision. After the forth time, I fibally have an island I fell in love with and would and not restart at least not anytime soon again. So it is atually benifical for me.

In the end though you have to do what is best for you.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I was in the same position as you a couple months ago. I was working full-time and having a difficult time at my work, which I often had to take home to finish. I rushed through events and playing felt like a chore. I didn't feel connected to my villagers or my island. I left my job so I had a lot of freetime to play.I reset a couple weeks ago and I couldn't be happier!! I set my clock back to when I got the game so I'm starting from March 20th. It's a lot different this time around. I'm taking my time, getting to know and love my villagers (even the ones I plan to eventually replace). Because I have the time to play, I play for fun and I feel connected to my island. I also had issues with my island so that was another reason for me to reset. Ultimately, it's up to you!


----------



## HappyTails

I'm a habitual resetter as well. But I told myself if I reset one more time, I'm selling the game.
I started getting the urge to reset again. But instead of doing that. I bought some bells on here and I decided to do a complete island revamp. Having control over where buildings can be placed, being able to break rocks that are in the way, doing cliffs and rivers however you want makes changing your island to a completely different look without actually resetting.

I do know people reset for things like airport color, placement of secret beach, peninsula location and starting fruit, since those are not changeable. I got a yellow airport and at first I was happy with it. Now I'm sick of this doggone airport but it's not worth resetting for because when it comes down to it, it's just an airport that functions as an airport. The color of it doesn't change what it does. Although I hope after enough backlash, Nintendo gets rid of the color locking, or at least make it customizable.

But then again, I can't really talk about people since I reset for peaches. Although I do have all the fruit now.

But I can say that ever since I decided to do a revamp, I'm no longer thinking about restarting.


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I see people say that you should restart your island but again I cannot stress this enough I will NEVER EVER restart after all my hard work on making my island the way it was suppose to be. I will never get rid of all the diys and villagers I worked so hard to get. If I had a 2nd Switch and I bought a copy of NH then I would be able to make a 2nd island but I will not do that because of how stupid that is and how it will take more time to do that. I know its worked for some people but its like if you keep restarting over and over then what the hell is that going to do with the game itself when you're just going to experience the same thing!


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I am not sure how does "Restarting your island" get you back into playing the game? This is one of those things that I never understood with people. I mean i guess I can understand if their Resident Services was placed in a bad location then I would get that but its like you completed your island and now you want to restart after all the hard work? It just seems weird to me.


----------



## mermaidshelf

SoraFan23 said:


> So I am not sure how does "Restarting your island" get you back into playing the game? This is one of those things that I never understood with people. I mean i guess I can understand if their Resident Services was placed in a bad location then I would get that but its like you completed your island and now you want to restart after all the hard work? It just seems weird to me.


I can't speak for others but when I got the game I was too busy to play because of my job and I would rush through dialog and miss events. I basically missed out on the entire beginning as well as the development of my relationships with my villagers. There were problems with my island layout as well. I actually hadn't completed my island though! I had barely started terraforming or decorating and I have Amiibos for my villagers so it wasn't a bit loss to me to restart. That was just my particular situation though!


----------



## Acnl_starfall

I have decided to restart my town in January, but I am afraid I will not be able to make as much bells as I would in the summer because of the lack of fish and bugs in January/February compared to the summer. But I do not want to wait until summer to restart my town. Has anyone restarted their town in winter and if so, was it harder to make bells, annoying catching the same fish and bugs due to lack of variety of them?


----------



## jadetine

Hi friends! I would like to build a catalog island for the new year to help out everyone who's considering a reset. Do you have ideas for what kinds of things people would like to catalog when starting over? I have brainstormed the following categories:

Lighting
Musical instruments
Wall hangings (clocks, posters, etc.)
Plants
Couches
Beds
Desks and Crafting Stations
Storage items
Kitchen
The issue is that I have limited space, so I'm not sure what to prioritize. For this reason, I may just ignore clothing or throw my entire closet there for anyone to take. Any tips from the perspective of a customer or from someone who has build a catalog island before (ahem, @Minou)?


----------



## Minou

jadetine said:


> Hi friends! I would like to build a catalog island for the new year to help out everyone who's considering a reset. Do you have ideas for what kinds of things people would like to catalog when starting over? I have brainstormed the following categories:
> 
> Lighting
> Musical instruments
> Wall hangings (clocks, posters, etc.)
> Plants
> Couches
> Beds
> Desks and Crafting Stations
> Storage items
> Kitchen
> The issue is that I have limited space, so I'm not sure what to prioritize. For this reason, I may just ignore clothing or throw my entire closet there for anyone to take. Any tips from the perspective of a customer or from someone who has build a catalog island before (ahem, @Minou)?


I think the categories you mentioned are all great and I'm sure people would love/need to catalog them!^^
I would indeed avoid clothing and focus on the ones you listed.
Prioritize the sets that are complete in all colour variants if you have.
If a category is wide (ex: musical instruments) and depending how limited your space is, you can choose a few sets to display from that category (ex: grand piano set, harp set, ...).
If you want to go broad and have something of each category (from your list) then you can go for just one or two sets for each (or more depending on the space you have).
I've seen some people who host catalog events go for a rotation basis where they would once in a while switch sets from their storage (I would only do this if you keep your thread for a while and you're motivated).
Those are the few tips I have. Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions or if you need help to complete a set (I might have your missing colour from my catalog)!


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I just need to say this because I've seen this happen so many times.

I get that people try too hard to make their islands perfect but the thing is that they need to understand. Its best not to compare your island to other islands. You make whatever stands out to you and also really be careful with restarting because all the stuff you had like your donations the museum, villagers, bells, nook miles, are all gone and you have to recollect them again.

I've seen people restart because they miss the "joy" of the game but honestly its not worth it if all you're doing is just trying to make your island great. Again like I said its best not compare your island to others.


----------



## JKDOS

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I've seen people restart because they miss the "joy" of the game but honestly its not worth it if all you're doing is just trying to make your island great. Again like I said its best not compare your island to others.



The beginning in the game is so slow with/without time travel that it's not worth it in my opinion if you're resetting for something as simple as changing your fruit or resetting your terraforming work.




Acnl_starfall said:


> I have decided to restart my town in January, but I am afraid I will not be able to make as much bells as I would in the summer because of the lack of fish and bugs in January/February compared to the summer. But I do not want to wait until summer to restart my town. Has anyone restarted their town in winter and if so, was it harder to make bells, annoying catching the same fish and bugs due to lack of variety of them?



Switches just restocked very recently so I was able to obtain another one and start a second island last night. Being in the Northern Hemisphere, it's winter for me. I don't think bell making is much harder right now. Finishing is probably as good as it was in March, which is what I used to pay off nearly my entire house the first month of the game's release. Butterflies also helped, but those were nerfed shortly after Bunny Day.

You can get 16k a day from money rocks, and 20k a day from money trees. You're also able to sell duplicate fossils to Nook's Cranny for a fair amount of bells. If you want to make fast and dirty money, sell NMTs to people here, and play the Stalk Market.


----------



## hellFlower

About to start my Jan 1st reset! I'm gonna lay out a few rules for myself here, just for fun:

No TTing!
I can only get villagers from NMT and natural move ins, no trading! Void villagers are okay, since you can't really prevent them.
I can only have 8 villagers.
I'm allowing myself to transfer over one outfit, for cuteness purposes.
I might introduce some landscaping rules at some point, but for now this is it! 
Pretty excited to get started, hopefully resetting doesn't take me all day. I only have 1 requirement, which is the specific layout I want, so it shouldn't take too long right...?


----------



## Poppies_92

Resetting for New Years Day, gonna focus on what I like this time around, and not rush this time around. Also to stop comparing my island to others. Let villagers come naturally and enjoy what my island will become even it takes months to get 5 stars. Here's to a good 2021 in NH :]


----------



## Moonbay212

To anyone in the NH who reset during the winter: is their any drawbacks to resetting during the winter vs the spring (like fishing and bugs collecting?) I wanted to reset for the new year, but I'm nervous about collecting bugs and fish/starting over is harder!


----------



## Poppies_92

Moonbay212 said:


> To anyone in the NH who reset during the winter: is their any drawbacks to resetting during the winter vs the spring (like fishing and bugs collecting?) I wanted to reset for the new year, but I'm nervous about collecting bugs and fish/starting over is harder!



There's not to many bugs, maybe 10 or more if I'm correct throughout the day. You'll be making your money on Fish and Sea Critters. Good time to catch them are after 9 pm if you're able to play at that time. I haven't had a problem and I just restarted myself for New Years.


----------



## Moonbay212

Okay great! I wanted to restart in the new year and I was planning to bring over bells into the new island but I also kinda wanna just start completely fresh and was worried if I did I wouldn't be able to make money


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay i am very VERY torn on what to do now since its a new year and now the topic of restarting just keeps popping into my head. 

Here is my situation. I had my island since day one of the game being out. My island is completed, I got all the villagers I wanted, completed the museum and thats when I ran out of stuff to do. I know restarting is probably the better way but I spent over 2,000 hours making my island and terraforming was pretty stressful. I grew impatient because I moved my buildings all over the place and I had to time travel to speed up the process. I feel like I over did the time travel and never took my time with the game. Also all those diys I collected were from trading and I've hoarded so many items in my home that it just feels like a cluttered mess.

I know if I restart I would worry about redoing everything again. Its a new year so I should not be too stressed up doing new stuff but part of me wants to keep the island the way it is but the other part is like wanting a refreshing start. If I had a 2nd switch and a 2nd copy of the game I can do it but it costs money and I don't feel like doing that. I am very conflicted.


----------



## letterKnumber9

Moonbay212 said:


> To anyone in the NH who reset during the winter: is their any drawbacks to resetting during the winter vs the spring (like fishing and bugs collecting?) I wanted to reset for the new year, but I'm nervous about collecting bugs and fish/starting over is harder!


I just reset and I didn't have any problems getting enough bugs or fish to upgrade the museum from a tent.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay i am very VERY torn on what to do now since its a new year and now the topic of restarting just keeps popping into my head.
> 
> Here is my situation. I had my island since day one of the game being out. My island is completed, I got all the villagers I wanted, completed the museum and thats when I ran out of stuff to do. I know restarting is probably the better way but I spent over 2,000 hours making my island and terraforming was pretty stressful. I grew impatient because I moved my buildings all over the place and I had to time travel to speed up the process. I feel like I over did the time travel and never took my time with the game. Also all those diys I collected were from trading and I've hoarded so many items in my home that it just feels like a cluttered mess.
> 
> I know if I restart I would worry about redoing everything again. Its a new year so I should not be too stressed up doing new stuff but part of me wants to keep the island the way it is but the other part is like wanting a refreshing start. If I had a 2nd switch and a 2nd copy of the game I can do it but it costs money and I don't feel like doing that. I am very conflicted.


Its hard to decide to reset or not. My bedt advice. Take some time to write down lok you just did pros and cons of restarting. Sit on it for a while at least a few days before making a decision. 

Remeber Items and DIY and Villagers can be got again

Bug sea creatures fish and art can be got again

Flowers can be got again

Clothes cab be got again

Bells and NookMiles can be earned again.

Also maybe someone would be willing to hold onto a few things you cannot let go if that you can pick back up once your airport is open.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Angelbearpuppy said:


> Its hard to decide to reset or not. My bedt advice. Take some time to write down lok you just did pros and cons of restarting. Sit on it for a while at least a few days before making a decision.
> 
> Remeber Items and DIY and Villagers can be got again
> 
> Bug sea creatures fish and art can be got again
> 
> Flowers can be got again
> 
> Clothes cab be got again
> 
> Bells and NookMiles can be earned again.
> 
> Also maybe someone would be willing to hold onto a few things you cannot let go if that you can pick back up once your airport is open.


Okay after so much thought and talking to my friends I decided not to restart my island. It has come to my attention that getting back all those items you mentioned would be a long and tideous thing to do. Even without time traveling. Terraforming was always the most time consuming I did on my island. The thought of doing it again is just going to feel like no "Joy" will come to me if thats all I'm doing. I appreciate your feedback but I decided to keep my island and maybe hope in the future that there will be a new feature added to make a new island. I feel better now.


----------



## Moonbay212

To people who reset: did you guys bring anything over to your new island or did you start off completely fresh? I was gonna reset and mostly wanted to bring over bells from my old island but was wondering if people brought anything else


----------



## Chouchou

This time I started completely fresh, even without TT'ing this time. And no items, no money, no tickets. Nothing. 
Not even Nintendo Online for the first couple months.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Moonbay212 said:


> To people who reset: did you guys bring anything over to your new island or did you start off completely fresh? I was gonna reset and mostly wanted to bring over bells from my old island but was wondering if people brought anything else




When O reset, I go all in and start fresh. To do anthing else feels like cheating


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Angelbearpuppy said:


> When O reset, I go all in and start fresh. To do anthing else feels like cheating


How is that cheating? You're basically going to re collect everything and its okay to ask for help if you need to get items. Really keep in mind all the stuff you collected is gone from your catalog so it will be hard to get them back again.


----------



## TheRevienne

So, I have a bit of a dilemma, I have a 2nd island, and I don't know what to do with it.

I have of course my main island, which won't be changing or going, but I got the 2nd island & switch because I enjoyed planning, and building the 1st island up.

I knew exactly where I wanted to go with the 2nd island, it was going to be witchy themed, and the character would be a witch, and the animals would be the animals of the forest etc.

I've unlocked terraforming, and have shaped the island to what I had planned, and it's time to landscape and decorate, but I feel like I'm procrastinating with it. I finished terraforming it months ago, and have been slowly adding trees in and bit of furniture but that's it. I feel like I've lost the passion I had for it.

My friend has recently reset her main island and helping her restart it has got me thinking about it all again. 

I don't have much on the island in the way of things I'd lose if I did reset, can shift all the stuff to my main island, and all the villagers were amiibos, but I don't know whether I want to stick with it, or reset and try again, but then my worry is, what if I do the same again?

I've also included a picture of the town map in case that helps anyone 

The 2nd island is currently SH, but if I did reset, should I make it NH to match the other one, or leave it as SH? 




​


----------



## Sara?

I dont think your passion for it will come back after resetting, if you are content with your terraformed second island i guess i would then suggest to maybe wait it out and eventually you will be more into the decorating, maybe go to dream island to see other hunted,foresty and witchie islands to maybe inspire you and get your interest back in track. But its your island and only you can know what you really want to do and what will keep the spark in you for the long run. Sorry if i was not very helpful  


PS: maybe also decorating your home inside according to your theme might sparkle things up


----------



## JellyBeans

I would say that part of the luxury of having that second island is that you can do whatever you wish with it. you can do what you enjoy, and then start all over again when you lose that passion, yet there is almost no consequence as you still have your main, built up island to play on and have fun with. if you're not enjoying what you're doing currently, perhaps dedicate some time to start decorating the island as you initially intended. if after that you don't 'rediscover your passion' for the island, then you can reset knowing that at least you tried to keep it going. (bear in mind this could just be me projecting abt how I want to restart lol)
as for NH vs SH I think that's just a matter of personal preference - would you rather have two NH islands to match your irl season changes, or would you prefer to have something slightly different? it doesn't have any major impact on gameplay


----------



## TheRevienne

Sara? said:


> I dont think your passion for it will come back after resetting, if you are content with your terraformed second island i guess i would then suggest to maybe wait it out and eventually you will be more into the decorating, maybe go to dream island to see other hunted,foresty and witchie islands to maybe inspire you and get your interest back in track. But its your island and only you can know what you really want to do and what will keep the spark in you for the long run. Sorry if i was not very helpful
> 
> 
> PS: maybe also decorating your home inside according to your theme might sparkle things up


Thank you <3 The house was actually the first thing I finished and the most complete part of it :'D I'm starting to lean towards the clean slate side of it and just start over


----------



## JKDOS

If you think resetting it will be worth it, go for it. I'm not sure how much of a difference it will make in the end though.  Erasing all your progress may have a negative effect on the little passion you have now. I wouldn't worry too much about procrastination. You can save it for a rainy day and it will always be there for you when you feel a little bored of your main island.

Right now I'm spending more time on my second island than my first. I plan on putting in just as much effort as I have in my main. I may even swap them at some point. I put my second island in the same hemisphere as my main, but I could see benefits of having one of each.


----------



## letterKnumber9

I don't regret resetting my first island, but I got too greedy chasing perfection and resetting the island I had a couple days in since New Years. Now I can't find a decent map close to the one I had (the 2nd time). I'm super disappointing in myself, I think I might just reconcile with not having _the_ perfect island, or I might take a break for a while, maybe until another update drops and piques my interest again.


----------



## azurill

It took me a long time to decide about resetting or getting a second island. I wanted to have a fresh start but hated the idea of losing my island. So after two weeks of debating with myself I know have another switch lite so I can have another island as a reset island. It is taking me forever though to get a map I like even though I only have 3 requirements for my second island. Pier on left , peninsula on right and blue or green airport. For some reason every island I go to gives me an orange airport.


----------



## Boccages

Moonbay212 said:


> To people who reset: did you guys bring anything over to your new island or did you start off completely fresh? I was gonna reset and mostly wanted to bring over bells from my old island but was wondering if people brought anything else


I am on my 5th island. They usually last me 3 months. I did restart completely fresh. There is not much difference between restarting fresh or hoarding over stuff you want.


----------



## JellyBeans

anybody who's completely flattened their island/took all the decorations off and restarted in that sense - was it worth it? did you lose motivation after doing it all? because I really want to redecorate my entire island but the thought of taking everything down and moving houses onto the beach is enough to make me just want to reset entirely. the only thing stopping me is in case any future updates are better enjoyed with a more developed island


----------



## Perfektion

> anybody who's completely flattened their island/took all the decorations off and restarted in that sense - was it worth it? did you lose motivation after doing it all? because I really want to redecorate my entire island but the thought of taking everything down and moving houses onto the beach is enough to make me just want to reset entirely. the only thing stopping me is in case any future updates are better enjoyed with a more developed island



I did. I would not recommend it unless you are really unhappy with your island or have a really big plan ahead. But as you say resetting could be even more frustrating if you not plan ahead and more likely you will have the same problem as before.
I would say just reform everything in chunks. It will give you much more reward (since it would not take as long and you accomplish more) and much less frustration with moving all houses to the beach. I don't know if you are TT but I don't and it was so frustrating just to wait for the houses to be moved.
Maybe it would help to make a plan of your map. Which chunks do you really like and most likely don't want to change and which annoy you?

I would only recommend resetting if you are unhappy with the things that are not changeable.


----------



## Mu~

A tip for players wanting to start over.


----------



## JellyBeans

Happily said:


> I did. I would not recommend it unless you are really unhappy with your island or have a really big plan ahead. But as you say resetting could be even more frustrating if you not plan ahead and more likely you will have the same problem as before.
> I would say just reform everything in chunks. It will give you much more reward (since it would not take as long and you accomplish more) and much less frustration with moving all houses to the beach. I don't know if you are TT but I don't and it was so frustrating just to wait for the houses to be moved.
> Maybe it would help to make a plan of your map. Which chunks do you really like and most likely don't want to change and which annoy you?
> 
> I would only recommend resetting if you are unhappy with the things that are not changeable.


yeah I was thinking about just doing it in chunks but then I have to decide where to start haha. I know I am one day going to reset because that's just kind of how I play the game? I probably shouldn't be as much of a resetter as I am but anyway, for now I am trying to hold out until we have at least most of the updates. thank you for your insight! I need to think about it more for sure


----------



## Jessi

Me trying to not reset my island, cause I hate where my Residential Services is


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Would you ever reset if you didn't have the nintendo online? Or if you aren't going to have it much longer?
This is something that bothers me with the orderable item catalog issue.


----------



## JKDOS

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Would you ever reset if you didn't have the nintendo online? Or if you aren't going to have it much longer?
> This is something that bothers me with the orderable item catalog issue.



 I think I would regardless. It's just depressing that I'd probably never see the color for certain items. I know you can get other colors from balloons, trees, and Redd, but let's be honest, neither of those will ever offer you a chance of finding the correct color of expensive items, like TVs, computers, etc. 

I see this more of a problem in the far future when NO doesn't exist anymore for this game. You'll have to rely on hacking or something. For the next few years or more however, NO will always be available, and costs a mere $0.06 per day (about $1.60 per month). So if I wanted something bad enough, I'd try to get the money to renew NO sub. The cost of NO for a year is really only the cost of  2.5 fast food combo meals or about 1.5 entrées at a restaurant.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

JKDOS said:


> I think I would regardless. It's just depressing that I'd probably never see the color for certain items. I know you can get other colors from balloons, trees, and Redd, but let's be honest, neither of those will ever offer you a chance of finding the correct color of expensive items, like TVs, computers, etc.
> 
> I see this more of a problem in the far future when NO doesn't exist anymore for this game. You'll have to rely on hacking or something. For the next few years or more however, NO will always be available, and costs a mere $0.06 per day (about $1.60 per month). So if I wanted something bad enough, I'd try to get the money to renew NO sub. The cost of NO for a year is really only the cost of  2.5 fast food combo meals or about 1.5 entrées at a restaurant.


Yeah it was just something that came to mind and I was curious on other's insight. I know I like to replay games when their "life" is up.  I am hoping we will get updates soon this year that will help fix that issue of having "locked" items/colors of things at Nooks and balloons and things.

I am getting ready to restart my island to be honest since I haven't played for two months. Just waiting for a day where I am just ready to jump back in and play to get the new island going and the old one deleted. Just want a fresh start with a new map to work with and a better handle on the game since this was my first AC game.
I am not sure how long we will continue NO simply because I know my spouse hasn't been happy with the service, or Nintendo in general honestly, completely AC unrelated. I am the AC player lol.


----------



## JellyBeans

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Would you ever reset if you didn't have the nintendo online? Or if you aren't going to have it much longer?
> This is something that bothers me with the orderable item catalog issue.


I think I probably would, but if my NO was running out I'd probably reset sooner rather than later so I could at least get all the fruits. somehow in my mind not having access to all the fruits is a bigger deal to me than not getting the furniture I want straight away.. although thinking about it the majority of my items I've obtained on here. 
but overall yeah I would, annoying as it would be at times


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Would you ever reset if you didn't have the nintendo online? Or if you aren't going to have it much longer?
> This is something that bothers me with the orderable item catalog issue.


This is something I was thinking about when deciding on getting a second island. When I had only one island even though I wanted to  reset I didn’t because I didn’t want to have to catalog everything I have again especially since I don’t have everything I want. With having a second island I would reset that one. I just started the second island so probably won’t reset anytime soon.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Resetting. Taking my leap tonight. wish me luck on map hunting lol. took pics of my custom designs i want to "save". ugh I am nervous but I am sure I am ready. Got a new island name picked out too


----------



## Pokey_Games

I resetted my island for new years, was so nerve racking to do it but a week later I am super glad that I did it.


----------



## JKDOS

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Resetting. Taking my leap tonight. wish me luck on map hunting lol. took pics of my custom designs i want to "save". ugh I am nervous but I am sure I am ready. Got a new island name picked out too



If the custom designs are owned by you, you  may be able to upload at the Abel sisters and get them later using your old designer ID.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

JKDOS said:


> If the custom designs are owned by you, you  may be able to upload at the Abel sisters and get them later using your old designer ID.


Oh, i assumed they got deleted off the kiosk when island did. Ill have to look when i get to that point. I did take pics of them in the editing window where it has the graph so i can easily recreate it and post.


----------



## Corndoggy

alright so ive really lost interest in this game and i was wondering maybe restarting would do the trick. for christmas i was given the companion guide so i think it would be really fun to play form the beginning again using it. i have no real attachment to my island, as im always happy to get new villagers and im kinda meh about how i decorated my island and house (i could never get my kitchen right). the only thing im worried about is items, should i try and keep any from this, or just get stuff from people on tbt (i have enough bells in savings to buy items). i also realised i don't really like my native flower, or my airport or anything. My island was originally a shared island but since my friend got her own switch and copy, my island just feels like a shell of our personalities and i am no longer feeling a connection to it. i was just wondering what yall opinions would be on my restarting and like any advice or anything? I will probably time travel to redo events (yes even the cursed bunny day)


----------



## JKDOS

Corndoggy said:


> alright so ive really lost interest in this game and i was wondering maybe restarting would do the trick. for christmas i was given the companion guide so i think it would be really fun to play form the beginning again using it. i have no real attachment to my island, as im always happy to get new villagers and im kinda meh about how i decorated my island and house (i could never get my kitchen right). the only thing im worried about is items, should i try and keep any from this, or just get stuff from people on tbt (i have enough bells in savings to buy items). i also realised i don't really like my native flower, or my airport or anything. My island was originally a shared island but since my friend got her own switch and copy, my island just feels like a shell of our personalities and i am no longer feeling a connection to it. i was just wondering what yall opinions would be on my restarting and like any advice or anything? I will probably time travel to redo events (yes even the cursed bunny day)



If you don't like the airport, that could be a valid reason to reset since it is linked to some Nook Miles items. Otherwise, everything on land (aside from Town Hall) can be torn down and rebuilt if you commit to it.   If you do reset, I or some others here would be happy to get you the other fruits at no charge, and maybe some other items to help you get started.


----------



## Corndoggy

JKDOS said:


> If you don't like the airport, that could be a valid reason to reset since it is linked to some Nook Miles items. Otherwise, everything on land (aside from Town Hall) can be torn down and rebuilt if you commit to it.   If you do reset, I or some others here would be happy to get you the other fruits at no charge, and maybe some other items to help you get started.


tysm! i think tear down is going to be a lot of work and i would rather just start all over again. ive been wanting to change my town name for a while as well, which has led me to this, but im just going to play through a few days on my current island and see how i feel soon, might try some terraforming in the mean time


----------



## meggiewes

I have the urge again to reset for oranges so my villagers can carry around cute little orange drinks in the warm months because I like them so much better than the apple drinks. The problem is I don't know if I would be able to get my rare items back like the stuff from the wedding event or Rover's suitcase.

Sigh. I halfway wanted to complain and just see if I still wanted to do that. I can put the stuff I dont want to lose and that I'm worried might not come back on my husband's island while I'm resetting.

What would you do? Am I silly for wanting to reset for such a small and minor detail? Should I wait for the upcoming update to decide?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

meggiewes said:


> I have the urge again to reset for oranges so my villagers can carry around cute little orange drinks in the warm months because I like them so much better than the apple drinks. The problem is I don't know if I would be able to get my rare items back like the stuff from the wedding event or Rover's suitcase.
> 
> Sigh. I halfway wanted to complain and just see if I still wanted to do that. I can put the stuff I dont want to lose and that I'm worried might not come back on my husband's island while I'm resetting.
> 
> What would you do? Am I silly for wanting to reset for such a small and minor detail? Should I wait for the upcoming update to decide?


I wouldn't if that is the only reason you are wanting too. However I thought you could just time travel back to get things like rover's suitcase if you wanted too. That is what I am doing. I am time travelling around to get my items and diys from 2020 before I put my villager plots down from nook.


----------



## JellyBeans

meggiewes said:


> I have the urge again to reset for oranges so my villagers can carry around cute little orange drinks in the warm months because I like them so much better than the apple drinks. The problem is I don't know if I would be able to get my rare items back like the stuff from the wedding event or Rover's suitcase.
> 
> Sigh. I halfway wanted to complain and just see if I still wanted to do that. I can put the stuff I dont want to lose and that I'm worried might not come back on my husband's island while I'm resetting.
> 
> What would you do? Am I silly for wanting to reset for such a small and minor detail? Should I wait for the upcoming update to decide?


personally I've found that when you start resetting for minor things like fruit/fruit juice, you end up never being satisfied and your list of requirements for an island become so specific that you never end up getting anywhere because there's always something that's just not *quite* perfect. at the end of the day it is your decision, and if it really makes you unhappy then go ahead and reset - you might be a lot better off for it! just be careful you don't get sucked into resetting for minor details over and over


----------



## meggiewes

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I wouldn't if that is the only reason you are wanting too. However I thought you could just time travel back to get things like rover's suitcase if you wanted too. That is what I am doing. I am time travelling around to get my items and diys from 2020 before I put my villager plots down from nook.



That's the thing. I'm not willing to TT back into 2020. 

The two main things I'm tempted to reset for are:

1. Orange drinks
2. Only having 8 villagers

I accidentally screwed up the dates on my fruit planting on my Nook Mile goals way back in March, but that is more if a vanity thing since I am the only one who sees those dates.

It's a head scratcher! The main desire are the orange drinks and that is such a tiny little detail.  

	Post automatically merged: Jan 14, 2021



JellyBeans said:


> personally I've found that when you start resetting for minor things like fruit/fruit juice, you end up never being satisfied and your list of requirements for an island become so specific that you never end up getting anywhere because there's always something that's just not *quite* perfect. at the end of the day it is your decision, and if it really makes you unhappy then go ahead and reset - you might be a lot better off for it! just be careful you don't get sucked into resetting for minor details over and over



I agree! My very first island had oranges and I loved the drinks. The only reason I reset for apples was because I thought that the fruit drinks would all have little slices of the native fruit (which they don't) and because I was afraid they would introduce perfect fruit again (and I really disliked perfect oranges). A tiny part of me always regretted that decision.


----------



## JellyBeans

meggiewes said:


> I agree! My very first island had oranges and I loved the drinks. The only reason I reset for apples was because I thought that the fruit drinks would all have little slices of the native fruit (which they don't) and because I was afraid they would introduce perfect fruit again (and I really disliked perfect oranges). A tiny part of me always regretted that decision.


that's fair - I do really hate perfect oranges, so I know if perfect fruit was reintroduced there would be a small part of me wishing I had apples or peaches (I also have oranges). at the end of the day you've got to decide if resetting this detail would scratch that itch and you could have a happy island from there on out!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I think my favorite perfect fruit is apples and then pears from what i see in pictures. If they do introduce it in new horizons I am going to be really happy I started my island over because I really don't like the perfect oranges and I had oranges and I would totally delete my island in a heart beat over those oranges lol. Those orange juice drinks are super cute though. Now it is peaches which I am not a huge fan for but didn't want to reset over fruit because my map and airport was what I wanted. Although I think the current peaches is a huge improvement from NL?'s peaches. And I like how they look like they "glow" at night.


----------



## Lilyacre

I'm really torn about whether or not to reset. I've barely been playing AC this year and I miss being really active. 

I walk around my town and it just feels a bit dead at the moment. It feels cluttered. I've designed a new map but when I think about the amount of work involved to change everything, it just feels easier to restart. The idea of moving all the buildings to the beach, tearing down all the cliffs, removing all the water and storing all my items (I only have the small house so not much storage!) it just gives me a headache. Not to mention moving all the trees and flowers and putting them back again. It just feels easier to have a blank slate and build from there. I'm also not that happy with my island name anymore and I have a new one in mind that I like more. 

The downside is that I've had this island since August and I always thought it would be the one I would keep forever. It just feels a bit stale. Starting over will get me playing every day again.

Also a quick question about moving villagers as there is a villager that I want my friend to hold for me. If my friend comes to my town when that villager is in boxes and asks them to move to their town, does it matter if they don't have space? Is it like the campsite where they suggest someone to move to make room or will they just refuse to go? Also, once they have agreed to move, do I need to keep the town until they're safely on the other island or can I reset that day and they will still move?


----------



## LeenaM

Lilyacre said:


> I'm really torn about whether or not to reset. I've barely been playing AC this year and I miss being really active.
> 
> I walk around my town and it just feels a bit dead at the moment. It feels cluttered. I've designed a new map but when I think about the amount of work involved to change everything, it just feels easier to restart. The idea of moving all the buildings to the beach, tearing down all the cliffs, removing all the water and storing all my items (I only have the small house so not much storage!) it just gives me a headache. Not to mention moving all the trees and flowers and putting them back again. It just feels easier to have a blank slate and build from there. I'm also not that happy with my island name anymore and I have a new one in mind that I like more.
> 
> The downside is that I've had this island since August and I always thought it would be the one I would keep forever. It just feels a bit stale. Starting over will get me playing every day again.
> 
> Also a quick question about moving villagers as there is a villager that I want my friend to hold for me. If my friend comes to my town when that villager is in boxes and asks them to move to their town, does it matter if they don't have space? Is it like the campsite where they suggest someone to move to make room or will they just refuse to go? Also, once they have agreed to move, do I need to keep the town until they're safely on the other island or can I reset that day and they will still move?


Restarting is easier but it will still take time since you'll need to set up the shops/museum/unlock terraforming again, also your catalogue will be wiped! So make sure to store items with a friend if you want to get started fast, or else it will be a very slow process. I personally chose to reset because I was not that attached with my island, I was frustrated with it and I did not like my map. I used this forum to find someone to hold onto my itemps for me.
If your friend comes to get your villager but they don't have space the villager will not go!!! It doesnt work the same as the campsite, you need an open plot. I learned today that even if you only have 6 villagers on your island if no plot is put down the villager will not move in :/ . I think you can reset right away? As long as there's no problem with your friend asking to move in, if there's a sign on the villager's door saying they're going and your friend saves their game correctly, the villager will move in even if you reset that day.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

JKDOS said:


> If the custom designs are owned by you, you  may be able to upload at the Abel sisters and get them later using your old designer ID.


wow you are right. my old ID still exists on there. yay! that saves time. lol


----------



## Mu~

JellyBeans said:


> personally I've found that when you start resetting for minor things like fruit/fruit juice, you end up never being satisfied and your list of requirements for an island become so specific that you never end up getting anywhere because there's always something that's just not *quite* perfect. at the end of the day it is your decision, and if it really makes you unhappy then go ahead and reset - you might be a lot better off for it! just be careful you don't get sucked into resetting for minor details over and over


Been there, sigh... Spent a really long time and never got an island with everything I wanted.


----------



## Khaelis

Made my mind up just now to restart. I miss the 'fresh' gameplay of ACNH. I also want a new island layout for different island designing. I've played my current one for almost a full year and completed so much, so I want to experience a different island now!


----------



## rainadash

I've had the game since the day of release. First island went through alot of phases. I ended up resetting it back in October. Didn't like the name and wasn't satisfied with how it turned out. My second island is looks better but I'm still not satisfied for some reason. I've attempted many themes: cottagecore , tropical, natural, European city , kidcore, Japanese. I think I've got to the point where I'm tired of doing themes. I think I wanna reset and do a third island with these rules: default paths only, no theme, avoid looking at other islands/inspo, go slow and only make an area when I want to and have thought of something, create some designs, and most importantly to avoid perfectionist thinking and just allow my personal style. I really like the idea of this kind of island but I worry about it being unrealistic or unsatisfying. And I don't know if I'll be able to part with my current island even though its somewhat unsatisfying. It'd also be a hassle to have to get all the diys and stuff for a third time.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

rainadash said:


> I've had the game since the day of release. First island went through alot of phases. I ended up resetting it back in October. Didn't like the name and wasn't satisfied with how it turned out. My second island is looks better but I'm still not satisfied for some reason. I've attempted many themes: cottagecore , tropical, natural, European city , kidcore, Japanese. I think I've got to the point where I'm tired of doing themes. I think I wanna reset and do a third island with these rules: default paths only, no theme, avoid looking at other islands/inspo, go slow and only make an area when I want to and have thought of something, create some designs, and most importantly to avoid perfectionist thinking and just allow my personal style. I really like the idea of this kind of island but I worry about it being unrealistic or unsatisfying. And I don't know if I'll be able to part with my current island even though its somewhat unsatisfying. It'd also be a hassle to have to get all the diys and stuff for a third time.


What about remodeling your current island and applying your rules you wish to go with? I know it takes time but it would take less time than redoing your diys and catelog with a new island.


----------



## meggiewes

rainadash said:


> I've had the game since the day of release. First island went through alot of phases. I ended up resetting it back in October. Didn't like the name and wasn't satisfied with how it turned out. My second island is looks better but I'm still not satisfied for some reason. I've attempted many themes: cottagecore , tropical, natural, European city , kidcore, Japanese. I think I've got to the point where I'm tired of doing themes. I think I wanna reset and do a third island with these rules: default paths only, no theme, avoid looking at other islands/inspo, go slow and only make an area when I want to and have thought of something, create some designs, and most importantly to avoid perfectionist thinking and just allow my personal style. I really like the idea of this kind of island but I worry about it being unrealistic or unsatisfying. And I don't know if I'll be able to part with my current island even though its somewhat unsatisfying. It'd also be a hassle to have to get all the diys and stuff for a third time.



I agree with the poster below about remodeling. Then if you don't like it or if you find something you can't work around, you can always reset for a different layout!


----------



## Aisamurai

I want to reset my island
but I really want a layout where the secret beach is in the top corner, and right by a river mouth.

I must have reset like 50 times by now and I've looked online for pictures to see if anyone else has that layout. 

Is that layout even possible?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

rainadash said:


> I've had the game since the day of release. First island went through alot of phases. I ended up resetting it back in October. Didn't like the name and wasn't satisfied with how it turned out. My second island is looks better but I'm still not satisfied for some reason. I've attempted many themes: cottagecore , tropical, natural, European city , kidcore, Japanese. I think I've got to the point where I'm tired of doing themes. I think I wanna reset and do a third island with these rules: default paths only, no theme, avoid looking at other islands/inspo, go slow and only make an area when I want to and have thought of something, create some designs, and most importantly to avoid perfectionist thinking and just allow my personal style. I really like the idea of this kind of island but I worry about it being unrealistic or unsatisfying. And I don't know if I'll be able to part with my current island even though its somewhat unsatisfying. It'd also be a hassle to have to get all the diys and stuff for a third time.


I just wanted to let you know that I've been doing this from the very start. I have no custom paths, I only use custom stuff for my island's flag. I don't look at other islands for inspiration, I'm not trying to have a theme. Just making what people might consider to be "basic" ideas for areas, but I really like my island! I've never restarted, and I don't think I ever will! If you don't want to go through the process of getting DIYs and stuff again, you could always just flatten your island, pull up a base map, and terraform the island into that and then go from there with your rules.


----------



## meggiewes

Aisamurai said:


> I want to reset my island
> but I really want a layout where the secret beach is in the top corner, and right by a river mouth.
> 
> I must have reset like 50 times by now and I've looked online for pictures to see if anyone else has that layout.
> 
> Is that layout even possible?



Clarification question: you want the river mouth right next to the secret beach? 

I don't think that is possible. It is possible to have the secret beach at the extreme corners. I know because my secret beach is on the corner right now.


----------



## Aisamurai

meggiewes said:


> Clarification question: you want the river mouth right next to the secret beach?
> 
> I don't think that is possible. It is possible to have the secret beach at the extreme corners. I know because my secret beach is on the corner right now.



Yeah, I did want the secret beach right next to the river mouth.
That's kinda frustrating because I had a really sweet idea for that. Oh well... Guess it can't be helped.

Thank you so much for replying


----------



## meggiewes

I have decided to reset Oakheart for a different island. I just can't work with where my secret beach is. Luckily, my husband is letting me use his island for anything I want to save or have easy access to catalog right away. (like my nearly complete couch collection, my nearly complete seasonal train set collection, my nearly complete gnome collection, my flamingo sets, and a bunch of pink furniture) I've been wanting to make some ACNH videos anyway (just for funzies to see if I can do it) and I've been debating if I want to record it or stream it since I know it will probably take a while.


----------



## habsinator

Out of these three layouts, what plaza placement do you prefer (more centered or more to the left)? And do you prefer two southern river outlets or west and south? Considering resetting instead of flattening (I currently have the west/south layout but the airport is aligned with the plaza). Feel free to share your thoughts! Thanks in advance  I believe each of them can have the airport aligned with the plaza (different slight variations)


----------



## meggiewes

habsinator said:


> Out of these three layouts, what plaza placement do you prefer (more centered or more to the left)? And do you prefer two southern river outlets or west and south? Considering resetting instead of flattening (I currently have the west/south layout but the airport is aligned with the plaza). Feel free to share your thoughts! Thanks in advance  I believe each of them can have the airport aligned with the plaza (different slight variations)
> View attachment 352418



The question is really between river outlets. You are attracted to the double south ones, so I would go with those. 

Are you planning to do any terraforming or just keep it completely original?


----------



## habsinator

meggiewes said:


> The question is really between river outlets. You are attracted to the double south ones, so I would go with those.
> 
> Are you planning to do any terraforming or just keep it completely original?


I would probably terraform a bit with double souths but a lot of people seem to think that double south are more difficult in the long term. I love the first option! I currently have the third one with the airport to the left. But I really don’t like the rivers :/


----------



## meggiewes

habsinator said:


> I would probably terraform a bit with double souths but a lot of people seem to think that double south are more difficult in the long term. I love the first option! I currently have the third one with the airport to the left. But I really don’t like the rivers :/



Go with the one you love the most. I've seen some really cool maps with the double south rivers. The one that sticks in my brain the most is one that looked like an apple and was named Cider Isle.


----------



## habsinator

meggiewes said:


> Go with the one you love the most. I've seen some really cool maps with the double south rivers. The one that sticks in my brain the most is one that looked like an apple and was named Cider Isle.


I remember seeing that island a few months back!! Absolutely stunning


----------



## meggiewes

habsinator said:


> I remember seeing that island a few months back!! Absolutely stunning



Yeah! I wish I knew of they ever kept it to upload a dream address of it. That would be really cool to see.


----------



## meggiewes

Here is a random question that deals with restarting. When do we unlock Nook Miles plus again? Its been so long since I've played the beginning that I just forget. Did we have to do something to unlock it or will we just unlock it on a certain day?


----------



## moonlights

meggiewes said:


> Here is a random question that deals with restarting. When do we unlock Nook Miles plus again? Its been so long since I've played the beginning that I just forget. Did we have to do something to unlock it or will we just unlock it on a certain day?



if I remember correctly, you unlock Nook Miles+ after you've paid off the 5,000 miles loan to Tom Nook.


----------



## 6iixx

moonlights said:


> if I remember correctly, you unlock Nook Miles+ after you've paid off the 5,000 miles loan to Tom Nook.


i can confirm this - literally just did paid it off today on the profile i made for my fiance


----------



## alena237

Im thinking of resting. when I stared I dint rlly care whereI placed my shops and villagers.... until now , and from what I have heard from my friends is that I shouldn't do it. I have the feeling like I want to but I'm not in the mood to start all over again. So I'm torn between spending millions of bells I don't have in re-doing my island or actually re-starting from scratch.... 


I am very stuck and not sure what to do, anyone knows what to do or who can change my mind, plzzz help

Alena
island- Sunny


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

alena237 said:


> Im thinking of resting. when I stared I dint rlly care whereI placed my shops and villagers.... until now , and from what I have heard from my friends is that I shouldn't do it. I have the feeling like I want to but I'm not in the mood to start all over again. So I'm torn between spending millions of bells I don't have in re-doing my island or actually re-starting from scratch....
> 
> 
> I am very stuck and not sure what to do, anyone knows what to do or who can change my mind, plzzz help
> 
> Alena
> island- Sunny



I would redo the island you currently have first and see if that helps.
I would also look into this thread for Bell help _12 mil Bells for 9 TBT_


----------



## meggiewes

alena237 said:


> Im thinking of resting. when I stared I dint rlly care whereI placed my shops and villagers.... until now , and from what I have heard from my friends is that I shouldn't do it. I have the feeling like I want to but I'm not in the mood to start all over again. So I'm torn between spending millions of bells I don't have in re-doing my island or actually re-starting from scratch....
> 
> 
> I am very stuck and not sure what to do, anyone knows what to do or who can change my mind, plzzz help
> 
> Alena
> island- Sunny



What is bothering you about it? Is it the location of your secret beach, peninsula, or resident services? Or something else?


----------



## ams

I just felt like sharing somewhere that I reset for the first time yesterday since the game’s release and I’m so happy I did! I got everything I wanted (far left RS perfectly lined up with the airport dock, cherries, blue airport) and I’m playing more than I have in months. I worked really hard on my last town but I’m excited to improve upon those ideas with this one.


----------



## skarmoury

Sooo... I've been thinking about resetting my island. A part of me dislikes the layout I've done and I feel like I could do it better in another layout, but another part of me is thinking that my current island isn't done yet and I can still fix it.

Pros: new layout, reliving the thrill of villager hunting (my favorite aspect of the game)
Cons: putting everything I've worked for to waste, leaving behind what I haven't completed yet

If you'd like a glimpse of my island, you can check it out in my DA below. It's not that I don't love my island... it's just that I feel I can do better if I had another layout. But then again, maybe I can re-do my current layout as is. I don't know.

Help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Perfektion

skarmoury said:


> Pros: new layout, reliving the thrill of villager hunting (my favorite aspect of the game)


The problem I see here is you will eventually get to the point where villager hunting is done. So you will miss it again. I also really like the thrill of villager hunting but still you could also just let your villagers go when they ask. You would have a new villager at least all 15 days.


----------



## meggiewes

skarmoury said:


> Sooo... I've been thinking about resetting my island. A part of me dislikes the layout I've done and I feel like I could do it better in another layout, but another part of me is thinking that my current island isn't done yet and I can still fix it.
> 
> Pros: new layout, reliving the thrill of villager hunting (my favorite aspect of the game)
> Cons: putting everything I've worked for to waste, leaving behind what I haven't completed yet
> 
> If you'd like a glimpse of my island, you can check it out in my DA below. It's not that I don't love my island... it's just that I feel I can do better if I had another layout. But then again, maybe I can re-do my current layout as is. I don't know.
> 
> Help is very much appreciated!



By layout, do you mean the places where your cliffs and rivers are or the location of your Resident Services, peninsula, and secret Beach?

I also agree with letting your villagers go to villager hunt again if you really like doing it.


----------



## skarmoury

Happily said:


> The problem I see here is you will eventually get to the point where villager hunting is done. So you will miss it again. I also really like the thrill of villager hunting but still you could also just let your villagers go when they ask. You would have a new villager at least all 15 days.





meggiewes said:


> By layout, do you mean the places where your cliffs and rivers are or the location of your Resident Services, peninsula, and secret Beach?
> 
> I also agree with letting your villagers go to villager hunt again if you really like doing it.



Thank you for the tips! When I posted I didn't like my layout in general and didn't feel like wanting to rebuild it, but some people have advised me to flatten parts of my island I didn't like, so I did and hopefully it gets me out of the "wanting to reset" rut :]

and yeah, I may have to let go some of my villagers because I want to reset their clothing (esp. genji, who has a ton of silly clothes from his previous owner) and I'm pretty excited to hunt again c:


----------



## misstayleigh

i think i’m going to reset tomorrow bc i ****ing hate my island LOL and honestly i always have more fun playing the early part of the game

the only thing i can’t decide is if i should restart totally fresh, make a second islander on my boyfriend’s island so i can unlock terraforming and then move, or save my bells on his island... hm


----------



## misstayleigh

just reset today! dropped off a few million bells and NMTs on my bf’s island. looking now for a south south river mouth combo, central plaza, and a long pier


----------



## mermaidshelf

skarmoury said:


> Sooo... I've been thinking about resetting my island. A part of me dislikes the layout I've done and I feel like I could do it better in another layout, but another part of me is thinking that my current island isn't done yet and I can still fix it.
> 
> Pros: new layout, reliving the thrill of villager hunting (my favorite aspect of the game)
> Cons: putting everything I've worked for to waste, leaving behind what I haven't completed yet
> 
> If you'd like a glimpse of my island, you can check it out in my DA below. It's not that I don't love my island... it's just that I feel I can do better if I had another layout. But then again, maybe I can re-do my current layout as is. I don't know.
> 
> Help is very much appreciated!


This is just my experience but if the issues with your layout are things that you can't change with terraforming, i.e. Resident Services location, river exits, etc. then resetting may be for you. I lived with the regret of not resetting for a better map in NL because I had put years of work into my town and so I told myself to restart in NH if I was unhappy with anything.
I reset my island a couple months ago. I figured I can always get back what I got eventually but I can't never change the things about my island I was unsatisfied with (RS being too close to the airport, no water pool rocks on my beaches, etc.) I reset for 3 or 4 days, morning to night and I still couldn't find an island I was 100% satisfied with but I'm still so happy I did it. I just hope perfect fruit looks different because I prefer perfect apples over perfect peaches and apples as a native fruit was the one thing I couldn't get.

However, rebuilding everything from scratch and getting all your things back is a lot of work and extremely time consuming. This is something you have to decide for yourself. With the pandemic and being out of work, this was the perfect time for me to reset.


----------



## gloomville

I reset my extra Switch to get a blue airport. I also want a layout with ample space between the entrance and resident services, since I had that in my first island. I am giving my accounts matching names. My first island is Gloom from Gloomville, and now my new island is Ghost from Ghostville.  Can you tell I spend too much time playing this game?


----------



## arikins

i reset a while back but i wish i would have found this site before i did !! the reason i reset was bcs of my river mouths and just, no motivation anymore. i had time traveled sm to get trees n bushes n villagers that i ended up with a very small amount of furniture when i wanted to start decorating. i was just so tired n id go multiple days w out playing just bcs i resented the game so much. this went away when i restarted and stopped time traveling (i still do for trades n such but its still so much less than before). i had all of my favorite villagers, yet zero attachment to them bcs of my literal dis-attachment to the game. dont know what im trying to say here (maybe dont time travel?) igs this is just a rant !! im very happy with my new island and i love this place ! very friendly and so helpful for my island c:
(BTW not shading anyone who does time travel a lot !! its just not for me hehe)


----------



## Flare

I reset for a while hoping I didn’t get pears as my native fruit and I got apples, cherries, or peaches.... and I got cherries with a blue station and roses. Unfortunately, the pear gods were unsatisfied and decided to make them my island’s sister fruit...


----------



## pocky

so I had bought the ACNH limited edition Switch, but due to Covid it ended up arriving the day after NH was released. I had already started my island on my other switch and didn't want to start over because I get attached to my day 1 island....

thinking of finally getting around to creating this second island. but it's kind of tough coming up with names...


----------



## Shawna

I TT'd the other day, but now it's made me want to reset. >_<


----------



## Che5hire Cat

So... I restarted again. As much as I liked my last island, there were some things that started to bother me too much. Besides, I got an idea in mind last night which I hope I can implement in the game. I'm gonna make an island overall based of one of my favorite comedy movies, "Morons from Outer Space", with an island name as well as characters related to said movie. Also, unlike with my past island(s), I'm gonna "wipe out" everything this time right from the beginning. This means: Removing all trees and cliffs, the whole river etc. I got inspired by several NH Let's Plays on YT and I feel like this will may help me more to build certain areas and such when they are done from scratch. Thank goodness NH has some space themed items, since I will need them for sure. Still have to figure out which villagers I'm gonna pick, perhaps this time I'm just let them come and go like they want, since meeting some new faces sounds refreshing instead of seeing the same 10 faces again and again. I'm excited and hope I have enough creativity to make this idea working.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I’m thinking about resetting but I keep going back and forth. I mean I’ve put SO much effort into my town, and I’m kinda happy with the way my town is now. I haven’t played much lately and I’m hoping maybe resetting will get me back into it but I also don’t want to lose all of my progress.


----------



## Kramweil

Well, I created a character on my island and built up her inventory slots, and then moved her to another Switch. Wanted a one-room more than anything. Also wanted to never open my lamp and portable radio boxes!

I'm not going to build Nooks/Ables or the museum, or upgrade RS because I really don't want Isabelle!

Will see if Bunny Day happens, but if y'all would like a break from eggs and want to visit a deliberately undeveloped NH or SH island, let me know!


----------



## Seelie

Kramweil said:


> Well, I created a character on my island and built up her inventory slots, and then moved her to another Switch. Wanted a one-room more than anything. Also wanted to never open my lamp and portable radio boxes!
> 
> I'm not going to build Nooks/Ables or the museum, or upgrade RS because I really don't want Isabelle!
> 
> Will see if Bunny Day happens, but if y'all would like a break from eggs and want to visit a deliberately undeveloped NH or SH island, let me know!



Oh man I've been lowkey tempted to do this to get terraforming early so that I can build an island without all the annoying scooting houses around the beach!  Keeping those boxes is also a super neat touch. 

Can you still invite villagers if you don't build Nook's/Able's/museum, though?  I thought those were part of the storyline required for villager plots.


----------



## Kramweil

Seelie said:


> Oh man I've been lowkey tempted to do this to get terraforming early so that I can build an island without all the annoying scooting houses around the beach!  Keeping those boxes is also a super neat touch.
> 
> Can you still invite villagers if you don't build Nook's/Able's/museum, though?  I thought those were part of the storyline required for villager plots.



Well, when you go to Mystery Tours you still get a villager till after you invite 3. But since you will never donate for Nooks, you will never see Mable.

Blathers just comes after Tom receives 5 critters, but Blather's tent is amazing! If you don't donate the 15 critters to Blathers, the museum will never get built.

The housing plots only kicks in when the museum is finished (in the middle of Tom making the announcement), so the RS will never be upgraded (it happens when the 3rd housing plot villager moves in).

Unfortunately you will never unlock terraforming, so no bridges/inclines. Works for me because my island has that natural vibe.

I also tested what events are possible without an upgraded RS, and Zipper and Franklin do not show up. Jack does, and it's the full event, though much harder with 2 villagers (lol). Jingle shows up but only gives the Toy Day Stockings for his next-day photo. May Day maze still happens.


----------



## VividRevolution

...I’m going to reset again. I know I reset my original island just a few weeks ago, but I just. I don’t like how my current island is going, and I want to start over and not time travel nearly as much as I have on this island. The good news is that I now have two amiibo cards of two villagers I liked from my original island, but I’m going to lose Flurry and Cherry, and I’m going to be really sad about that.


----------



## bestfriendsally

okay... i'm thinking about restarting my island, cause of one little nitpick.. & that is:  the private beach! it's too small  *i'll put a pic of it here later*

it just looks really awkward.. i mean, it's got rocks in front... i'm not even sure if i'll be able to put a natural incline there...

i'm surely tempted to restart, just cause of that...


but i don't really want to restart cause i'm 11 days in & i have/done a lot of things already *if you see in here - https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ime-type-of-island.576339/page-2#post-9840136   *  & the resident services is updated today



also, my starters, i love kid cat but i'm not sure about ' rocket '

i did want either teddy or pashimina, or both... *i have teddy's amibo, though :3 * & i also want sally & ketchup.. *i have both their amibos too :3 *


but i have lily, sherb & anabelle now on my island 





*maybe i'll do a video of my island, as a little tour, showing how it is..... also, so that i have a memory of it*





edit at 5:01 pm:  okay... i figured out how to get down to the private island... i used my ladder... also, it doesn't look that small, after all :3


----------



## coffee biscuit

I just reset my island two days ago after being on hiatus for a long few months. I've mostly been waiting for a good chunk of new updates before I played again but I've been feeling the Animal Crossing itch. I found a nice map, got Ursula as my uchi (she's my fav uchi, so cute and more importantly pink <3) peaches, and a yellow airport. I was aiming for orange but I like yellow almost just as much so nbd! Maybe one day we can customize our airports and planes, lol

I'm pretty happy with my island. I am time traveling of course (I obviously need to catch up eventually) but I play each day pretty thoroughly so I won't be rushing too crazily.

I've reset so many times now but oh well, I honestly don't think I can tolerate resetting again so I should be good. I just hope there's more game changing updates planned for this year ;w; I love the game but it's definitely missing some content. (still no perfect fruit or island fruits, really?? I want grapes so bad, damn you Pocket Camp)


----------



## xhyloh

i reset my island for the third time at the beginning of this year and i'm so glad i did! i've learned about terraforming and design a lot since my first island so it's been very rewarding to put that to use!


----------



## bestfriendsally

okay...  i've really decided to restart my island.... i don't care if i'm 13 days in... i don't care if i already have the campsite, the resident services updated & able sister's tailer shop is coming today....  i can get them back...

i want apples... & i want to drink apple juice at the beginning...





& i've got my memeries/screenshots on my facebook, so it's fine there :3


it'd be kinda funny, sorta, if i got kid cat again, though...


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've had my island since day one and I've been thinking about restarting. I seen all of the pros and cons of restarting but I am now at this point in the game where I feel lost, there is nothing else to do, I experienced the Festivale event and I just stopped playing after that. I am asking myself "Why am I still playing this?". My Museum is completed (got all the fossils, bugs, fish, sea creatures, and all the statues/paintings) and I worked hard to get all the Seasonal DIYS from trading and grinded so many nook miles just to get a lot of nmts to do trades with. I just don't know what else to do. Part of me wants to restart so I can have a fresh start but the other part of me is wanting to not do it because I will just have to do everything all over again and no matter what you do villagers and npcs will still repeat the same lines so I don't see the point. I'm very conflicted.


----------



## Lynnatchii

I just feel like resetting..i hate my island, i just hate it. The placement for stuff, the villagers, EVERYTHING! The thing that's keeping me back, that I'm afraid of regrets..i have so many stuff that i don't want to lose, like nmt, bells and stuff. I really want to start fresh but idk..i feel likes it'll be more less exhausting than cleaning everything up and building again. but, the regrets that I'm afraid...can someone help me?


----------



## TheMagicIf

CatladyNiesha said:


> I just feel like resetting..i hate my island, i just hate it. The placement for stuff, the villagers, EVERYTHING! The thing that's keeping me back, that I'm afraid of regrets..i have so many stuff that i don't want to lose, like nmt, bells and stuff. I really want to start fresh but idk..i feel likes it'll be more less exhausting than cleaning everything up and building again. but, the regrets that I'm afraid...can someone help me?


     If you've been considering resetting but are worried about losing your Bells, NMTs, and items, it's better to reset sooner than later before you amass even more Bells, NMTs, and items, which is going to make your decision even more difficult. You can always have a friend or a user on the forums hold anything you may want to take to a new island.
     On the flip side of that, tearing everything down and building from the ground up is a viable option too. It's more time-consuming, but it does allow you to keep everything you've earned while still being able to change things up. You can move every building aside from Resident Services, and you can always let your current villagers move out naturally, or be booted out via the campsite if you've grown weary of them.
     Ultimately it's up to you, but I hope this helped even just a little bit!


----------



## Seelie

I think I'm going to reset Inverness, my second island.  New island will probably keep the name, but I think I'd like to move away from the very neat, proper layout that I was working with and go more towards fairycore, maybe?  Muir Wood is very cottagecore-adjacent and I had so much fun making it, but Inverness is giving me a lot of trouble.  I'll probably drop the all-cats theme, too.

I'll make a final call after work this evening (when I'll have time to really play), but I'm thinking I'll port over money, items, etc. to Muir Wood for holding, anyway.


----------



## Kramweil

...........


----------



## Wildflower

resetting has been on my mind for the past week or so. i've felt burnt out since january, and ever since then, i've just felt overwhelmed by terraforming and i just feel like i haven't been playing properly. i spent the whole time on my island comparing my island to other people's and putting myself down for not having a theme.  (one of the things hyperfixate on is animal crossing, so i has to be- in my mind- perfect.)

and after some major thinking, i finally decided to!  i've been doing a bit of research, and seeing a lot of people say that they felt refreshed after doing it, kind of convinced me! i'm really excited!!

i've reset a lot in new leaf, but one of the reasons why i didn't mind resetting in that game, was because you could keep your catalog. sadly, nh doesn't have that, so it took a lot of thinking, but i can just get all my stuff back, right?

i feel bad, and i'm going to miss all my villagers, especially marshal, dobie, and beau. but you know, it's alright, because hopefully i'll get them back some day!


----------



## Valeris

bestfriendsally said:


> okay...  i've really decided to restart my island.... i don't care if i'm 13 days in... i don't care if i already have the campsite, the resident services updated & able sister's tailer shop is coming today....  i can get them back...
> 
> i want apples... & i want to drink apple juice at the beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & i've got my memeries/screenshots on my facebook, so it's fine there :3
> 
> 
> it'd be kinda funny, sorta, if i got kid cat again, though...


Thirteen days isn't bad. I'd think it would be better to reset with not as much invested in your island.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Valeris said:


> Thirteen days isn't bad. I'd think it would be better to reset with not as much invested in your island.



i've already reset & i'm 5 days in, already...

i've gotten the the musuem & nook's cranny now & i'm going good... & mabel's coming ever now & then :3


----------



## Kramweil

Did an intense speed build in 2 days, all because I met Dizzy and built up the island for him to move into plot 3.


----------



## JKDOS

Kramweil said:


> Did an intense speed build in 2 days, all because I met Dizzy and built up the island for him to move into plot 3.
> View attachment 357339



You'll have to update your dream at some point. The fog in the  current dream is really cool. If you'd like to keep it, I think it will reappear if you TT back to the same day/time.


----------



## Kramweil

JKDOS said:


> You'll have to update your dream at some point. The fog in the  current dream is really cool. If you'd like to keep it, I think it will reappear if you TT back to the same day/time.



Well, let me know if you would like to visit, and I'll open up!  In any case I appreciate you visiting my old DA of my reset.


----------



## CylieDanny

I really need some advice.

I spent a few weeks on s pervious Island before this one, with the intention of making a new island revolved around my own dark fantasy story. I spent a long time picking animals to represent each character. Even decided to get them as amiibo cards, so I would have them. I designed, and have it all planned out.

But, when I started a new game, the villagers I found were ones I had wanted for a long time, or I've just loved. Also rare like Marina, Hopkins.. Ive set this island a bit to how I want it to be, with the intention of just replacing all my current villagers. But I have like a complete island with all these cool villagers (Havent beaten the game, but a full island) But i bought cards, and planned an island out for like a month. I didnt plan on actually liking these ones i currently have, but I do. I pretty much just grabbed the first villager that appeared on an island. But they are all really interesting. Or turned out to be ones ive wanted.

So.. What do I do? Start again using a different strategy with not many interactions with the starting villagers. Or do I just keep this island because I like it a bit, and my villagers. But i feel like im wasting money if i don't use the cards. Or at least don't use all of them like i planned. But I wouldnt regret it. 

Advice? Im very conflicted


----------



## Yuni

Maybe try rotating some characters into your current town? Even if it's not the full idea maybe you can integrate bits and pieces as a whole new island would be a lot of work also.


----------



## CylieDanny

Yuni said:


> Maybe try rotating some characters into your current town? Even if it's not the full idea maybe you can integrate bits and pieces as a whole new island would be a lot of work also.


That's not a bad idea, I could do that. I'll keep it in mind, some of my current ones could pull off certain characters. Thanks!


----------



## Yuni

I'm about to reset! I don't feel like I've had fun since unlocking terraforming so im going to try to keep it natural again.
Also........would have kept it for memories of my ex but his behaviour hasn't been nice so i don't want it to taint ac... I will miss my darling villagers so much!


----------



## deana

Do you plan on playing NH for a long time? Or do you think you'll get burned out with the game?

If you think you wont be getting tired of NH I don't see any harm in playing on your island as it is right now, especially if you don't have the amiibos for the villagers you currently have and are enjoying. You can always restart down the road and will have the amiibos for your fantasy character villagers at the ready.

If you don't think you wanna play NH long term then I would lean more towards restarting while the inspiration is still fresh.

Just something to think about


----------



## King koopa

Well it's your island, you can reset it. But if you do take my advice, note a few things. First, you will get 2 random starters, so if your dark fantasy island is dark, hope you get muffy or someone like her.
Second, the island fruit is automatically decided, so if you don't like it, reset.
Third, there will be a native flower there at the start. If you  get lucky and the starting flowers are roses, an idea would be to breed them into black roses by watering red roses.
You don't have to follow my advice, because it's your island, but if you want you can take note of these tips.


----------



## CylieDanny

deanapants said:


> Do you plan on playing NH for a long time? Or do you think you'll get burned out with the game?
> 
> If you think you wont be getting tired of NH I don't see any harm in playing on your island as it is right now, especially if you don't have the amiibos for the villagers you currently have and are enjoying. You can always restart down the road and will have the amiibos for your fantasy character villagers at the ready.
> 
> If you don't think you wanna play NH long term then I would lean more towards restarting while the inspiration is still fresh.
> 
> Just something to think about


That is a good consideration 

When I first started, I really liked it, the open world decoration was amazing. But I decided for a fresh start since i was kinda just exploring it. But I really liked that island, and the game in general. So I played around more. I thought if I did a themed island it would be super cool. So I started over to make it. But I did have a few islands before that whole idea.

Im hoping this one will be longer then all of them. I have a similar attachment to it as the one i had. Im just conflicted about keeping to my idea or not. 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CylieDanny

Koopadude100 said:


> Well it's your island, you can reset it. But if you do take my advice, note a few things. First, you will get 2 random starters, so if your dark fantasy island is dark, hope you get muffy or someone like her.
> Second, the island fruit is automatically decided, so if you don't like it, reset.
> Third, there will be a native flower there at the start. If you  get lucky and the starting flowers are roses, an idea would be to breed them into black roses by watering red roses.
> You don't have to follow my advice, because it's your island, but if you want you can take note of these tips.


Yeah, I do get two random people, but I have lucked out. some of my chosen villagers were the creepy ones to give off the vibe.
I wish I started with roses, that would had been perfect.

Its alwsys good to think about. The game gave me two starters I really liked, which added to the confliction. Thanks though!


----------



## Nicole.

Kramweil said:


> Did an intense speed build in 2 days, all because I met Dizzy and built up the island for him to move into plot 3.
> View attachment 357339



I love your map layout!


----------



## Lullabynny

So I'm thinking about resetting. I recently visited a person on Nookazon's dream island that basically hit on the head what I want my island to look like perfectly. Problem is - I've had this island for almost a year now. I've amassed a lot of NMT, Bells, craftables, etc and that sounds like a pain to move. Im not looking forward reobtaining all the diys or stuff but I'm considering to do it soon so I dont have to worry about cherry blossom season stuff. I just cant stand my river outlets or my fruit trees or my island layout and the KAJILLON FLOWERS.

Another issue, I have two villagers I love dearly. Raymond and Judy. The expensive villagers. I have reset my island 3 times now and Raymond has been with me since the game first released. Hes my original raymond from 3 islands ago. I dont wanna lose him but I cant find anyone trusting enough to like hold him. And Judy too, i lost her once and had to respend like 500 nmt to get her back. And the buyer lied and had her heavily gifted. I want to reset so badly but all this stuff is holding me back.


----------



## realfolkblues

I've been thinking about resetting for the 3rd time. I've been watching this one youtuber discuss her forestcore island, which is what I've wanted all along, I think I just wasn't sure how to go about terraforming it that way until now. 

That's not my main reason for restarting though. There's a number of things: I don't ever talk to my villagers much or at all, I almost never play anymore and I feel like I have nothing to look forward to because I paid to get all the diy recipes. I also wanted my island name to match my theme and it doesn't really. 

I just need to find someone willing to hold a few things, plus a few million bells for me while i start over


----------



## Kramweil

If any of you feel like resetting, these are my NH & SH islands which took 3 weeks to build up. This time round I didn't bother to get terraforming, but just did what I felt like, because why play it the same?

Anyway, I managed to get my last villager into Ko today and wanted to share.


----------



## Reptile

realfolkblues said:


> I've been thinking about resetting for the 3rd time. I've been watching this one youtuber discuss her forestcore island, which is what I've wanted all along, I think I just wasn't sure how to go about terraforming it that way until now.
> 
> That's not my main reason for restarting though. There's a number of things: I don't ever talk to my villagers much or at all, I almost never play anymore and I feel like I have nothing to look forward to because I paid to get all the diy recipes. I also wanted my island name to match my theme and it doesn't really.
> 
> I just need to find someone willing to hold a few things, plus a few million bells for me while i start over



Okay same, I've reset once before but I feel like I've just rushed through the game and I haven't played in so long because it just feels like my island isn't connected to me in any way :/ if you still need someone to hold some stuff for you still I'd be happy to! I still need to man up to reset mine lol but I see no use in forcing myself to play on an island that I have no emotional feeling towards anymore (I sound like I'm dating my island lol)


----------



## supersweetprincess

Now my villagers are
Flora

Marshal

Poppy

Raymond

Sherb

I FORGOT THIS ONE I WILL EDIT IT LATER WHEN I REMEMBER HIM

Merry

Bob

Filbert

Chief
But I had my friend watch all my bells and nmt for me XD
but now I need island inspiration lol and I ALSO bought a 3ds but I cant use it until I finish my school work ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021

THE VILLAGER I FORGOT WAS BEAU**


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

A cool thing I saw a few months ago is that someone made a villager's house look like a boat house in the water.
Congrats on a new island. I'm happy I restarted mine in January. Are those your dream villagers?


----------



## supersweetprincess

MiniPocketWorld said:


> A cool thing I saw a few months ago is that someone made a villager's house look like a boat house in the water.
> Congrats on a new island. I'm happy I restarted mine in January. Are those your dream villagers?


yea I have all my dreams except for lolly   but my friend has her amiibo and might give her to me


----------



## HappyTails

I reset again. I know I said I wasn't going to but I decided to do so because I decided on some goals and I wanted a clean slate to achieve those goals. So reset I did. I have two ultimate goals in this game and they are goals I never accomplished, not even in New Leaf. Those goals are one, paying off my entire house loan through bells I earn myself not with bells I bought. It's going to take a while, but I'm in it for the long haul. And two, earning the picture of every villager I have on my island. I'm just going to play and just have fun. No more worrying about the placement of my secret beach, or what my native fruit is. The game is just a lot more fun when you aren't thinking about trivial things like that. So I'm just going to play and enjoy the game. Also, unless something major happens and during the holidays and events, I decided to play my game in private. I found that if I'm constantly updating and posting pictures of everything I'm doing in the game, it feels, to me, that I'm playing more for the forums instead of for me.

I will also have a dream address but that's far in the future because terraforming and decorating my island isn't a priority. I've always made it a priority, rushing to unlock terraforming and destroying my island and it ends up ruining the game for me. So I'm going to take it slow and just play. No rush to do anything.


----------



## Valeris

HappyTails said:


> I reset again. I know I said I wasn't going to but I decided to do so because I decided on some goals and I wanted a clean slate to achieve those goals. So reset I did. I have two ultimate goals in this game and they are goals I never accomplished, not even in New Leaf. Those goals are one, paying off my entire house loan through bells I earn myself not with bells I bought. It's going to take a while, but I'm in it for the long haul. And two, earning the picture of every villager I have on my island. I'm just going to play and just have fun. No more worrying about the placement of my secret beach, or what my native fruit is. The game is just a lot more fun when you aren't thinking about trivial things like that. So I'm just going to play and enjoy the game. Also, unless something major happens and during the holidays and events, I decided to play my game in private. I found that if I'm constantly updating and posting pictures of everything I'm doing in the game, it feels, to me, that I'm playing more for the forums instead of for me.


Good on you. As long as you're enjoying the game, that's what matters.


----------



## HappyTails

Valeris said:


> Good on you. As long as you're enjoying the game, that's what matters.



Thank you. It is supposed to be fun. It's a video game. It's supposed to be fun and relaxing, not stress inducing.


----------



## Reptile

HappyTails said:


> I reset again. I know I said I wasn't going to but I decided to do so because I decided on some goals and I wanted a clean slate to achieve those goals. So reset I did. I have two ultimate goals in this game and they are goals I never accomplished, not even in New Leaf. Those goals are one, paying off my entire house loan through bells I earn myself not with bells I bought. It's going to take a while, but I'm in it for the long haul. And two, earning the picture of every villager I have on my island. I'm just going to play and just have fun. No more worrying about the placement of my secret beach, or what my native fruit is. The game is just a lot more fun when you aren't thinking about trivial things like that. So I'm just going to play and enjoy the game. Also, unless something major happens and during the holidays and events, I decided to play my game in private. I found that if I'm constantly updating and posting pictures of everything I'm doing in the game, it feels, to me, that I'm playing more for the forums instead of for me.
> 
> I will also have a dream address but that's far in the future because terraforming and decorating my island isn't a priority. I've always made it a priority, rushing to unlock terraforming and destroying my island and it ends up ruining the game for me. So I'm going to take it slow and just play. No rush to do anything.



Honestly, I might do the same. In past games I've really "bonded" with my villagers and it used to be so peaceful for me to log into the game, but teraforming is somehow not beneficial to me? I mean, I got my island really pretty but it burned me out so much and it just lost the flair of the old games for me. I never worried too much about stuff like that in WW and NL because it just wasn't an option. My only concern would be flowers and actually fishing and catching bugs. Talking to my villagers was also something I quiet enjoy and I just don't do it anymore in NH *sigh*. Maybe I should have just stuck with NL, since the lack of choices actually helped me relax from long days and now it's just choices upon choices :/ sorry for rambling lol


----------



## biscuitapollo

I need someone to help me decide if I should reset my island!

I created my island back in July last year and I absolutely adore it; I have no problems with it at all!

The main reason I am considering resetting is that my island was created before I came out as transgender and therefore I am constantly deadnamed within the game which makes me feel pretty dysphoric sometimes. Restarting would mean I could name my islander Harley (my name now) which would be pretty cool but it would also mean I lose all my progress that I've made over the past year and that would really suck. Why can't Nintendo just let us have a name change 

Should I reset or not? I just cannot decide lol


*Edit: *Ok nvm I have persuaded myself to reset!


----------



## Reptile

biscuitapollo said:


> I need someone to help me decide if I should reset my island!
> 
> I created my island back in July last year and I absolutely adore it; I have no problems with it at all!
> 
> The main reason I am considering resetting is that my island was created before I came out as transgender and therefore I am constantly deadnamed within the game which makes me feel pretty dysphoric sometimes. Restarting would mean I could name my islander Harley (my name now) which would be pretty cool but it would also mean I lose all my progress that I've made over the past year and that would really suck. Why can't Nintendo just let us have a name change
> 
> Should I reset or not? I just cannot decide lol
> 
> 
> *Edit: *Ok nvm I have persuaded myself to reset!



Okay, hear me out... big, fat SAME. I don't have my deadname in game, but just a random name I liked and now I have settled on a name IRL and I just want it in game too. I know you already decided but I just wanted to say "mood" basically. And if you haven't already, you could always have a friend keep some stuff for you?


----------



## HappyTails

Reptile said:


> Honestly, I might do the same. In past games I've really "bonded" with my villagers and it used to be so peaceful for me to log into the game, but teraforming is somehow not beneficial to me? I mean, I got my island really pretty but it burned me out so much and it just lost the flair of the old games for me. I never worried too much about stuff like that in WW and NL because it just wasn't an option. My only concern would be flowers and actually fishing and catching bugs. Talking to my villagers was also something I quiet enjoy and I just don't do it anymore in NH *sigh*. Maybe I should have just stuck with NL, since the lack of choices actually helped me relax from long days and now it's just choices upon choices :/ sorry for rambling lol



Yeah the terraforming can be a bit overwhelming. Going from a game where you have to deal with how things are like placement of rocks and buildings to a game where you can control and place things however you want and even change around the actual terrain of your island, can give you major whiplash.


----------



## Fey

I just reset after abandoning the game early last May. Despite missing my previous Island and villagers, I don’t regret it—too much time had passed, and I simply couldn’t reconnect.

That said, resetting was _grueling. _It literally, without exaggerating, took me 7 hours of non-stop resets to find what I was looking for. I think Timmy and Tommy are going to haunt me in my dreams (I actually flinched when I saw one of them wander near my tent this morning) ;ェ;


----------



## HappyTails

Reset again. Even though I'm going to play and have fun (and I am) something about that last map just didn't feel right. Anyways my new 'just play and have fun' pledge is now restarted. The same goals I stated before are still in place.

Not resetting again. That's a fact because I will definitely be selling this game if I do.

After I reset, I kept thinking about the island I had lost, because I did have a bit of regret after I reset. But I told myself that island is gone now and there's nothing I can do about it, and just focus on the island I have now, because it was starting to effect my gameplay on my new island.


----------



## HaileyJean22

I have been wanting start my island over but don't want to lose my bells and nmt.. and unfortunately don't have any friends that play ACNH. Was wondering if there was any other possible way to do it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

ask someone trustworthy  to hold your stuff

or buy another switch and game copy


----------



## tiffanistarr

What is it about your current island that is making you want to start over? Is it because boredom and you want the grindy start of the game again? If that is the case then I would say either find someone you trust to hold the things and bells you want to keep or you gotta do the expensive thing where there is another switch and another copy of the game...

If you're wanting to start over because you're bored of your current island then why not flatten it out and start all over again. You can always move villagers out to move new ones in. I feel the ability to customize the whole island is a benefit if you don't want to start from the absolute bottom again if you don't want to. 

Or you could just say screw the bells as they're kinda easy to get on here with TBTs as well as items and then you can just start all over again.


----------



## sleepydreepy

There are some really nice people on this website who can hold your stuff! You can post a thread in Nook's Cranny, then check the feedback ratings of people who replied to decide if they are trustworthy.


----------



## acnl.nancy

the game is coming up on its one year in two days... heh time flies lol. i really want to start playing again and restart my island but i've lost my passion for the game , it isnt like it was before. do you still think its worth it to delete my island and do it all again? just need yall opinions


----------



## Moritz

What is it that's making you not want to play your current island?


----------



## acnl.nancy

Moritz said:


> What is it that's making you not want to play your current island?


i finished decorating my whole island, i have all of my dreamies, i finished upgrading my house, and everything just feels *blah*


----------



## Moritz

acnl.nancy said:


> i finished decorating my whole island, i have all of my dreamies, i finished upgrading my house, and everything just feels *blah*


Do you think you'll do things differently a second time around?
If you dont change up your designs and villagers you might find you're making the same island again.
Its also a lot of work and dedication needed to play enough to get the DIYs and material and funds and that stuff.

I would only restart my island if I was certain I had tbe drive to do it all over again so soon


----------



## acnl.nancy

Moritz said:


> Do you think you'll do things differently a second time around?
> If you dont change up your designs and villagers you might find you're making the same island again.
> Its also a lot of work and dedication needed to play enough to get the DIYs and material and funds and that stuff.
> 
> I would only restart my island if I was certain I had tbe drive to do it all over again so soon


thanks so much


----------



## KayDee

I’d say just flatten your island to redecorate with a new theme and revamp your villager lineup. It’s going to be hard getting all the DIYs and catalogued items all over again.


----------



## Moritz

Trying to get an island with pears and an orange airport but it's so boring resetting.
Wish the process was quicker


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Trying to get an island with pears and an orange airport but it's so boring resetting.
> Wish the process was quicker


Not to mention trying to find the right airport color and layout that would work best for you. My friend told me she was really getting frustrated of what island map to pick and she wanted Peaches to be her native fruit. I guess restarting is not as simple as it is.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Not to mention trying to find the right airport color and layout that would work best for you. My friend told me she was really getting frustrated of what island map to pick and she wanted Peaches to be her native fruit. I guess restarting is not as simple as it is.


I wanted pears and orange airport but settled with oranges and orange airport
Island layout seems okay I think. Should be able to work with it at least


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I wanted pears and orange airport but settled with oranges and orange airport
> Island layout seems okay I think. Should be able to work with it at least


If for some reason the island layout doesn't work for you, you can keep restarting so that way you can find a different island map works for you. Keep in mind The Resident Services, Airport, Dock, Rocks, and the Secret Island do change places when you select a map. It can be tricky because I didn't know about this until my friend mentioned it. There is so many island map layouts on there and it is RNG so keep trying until you feel satisfied.


----------



## shuba

i really wish they just let you have a second save, new game plus or anything...

i really feel like starting fresh but i'm not sure if resetting will really bring back my motivation, and i don't want to commit to losing my full catalogue, old island etc. on a whim like that. i would do it instantly if i didn't have to wipe my old save.

i remember, back in new leaf, i actually reset my 3ds because i wanted to play pokemon omega ruby a few days earlier lol... which also reset my animal crossing town. and it worked out really nicely, it revitalized the game for me, i barely even missed my old town
i feel like the same could happen again, i am not very attached to my current island and i don't play anymore at all

edit: writing this down is making me realize that maybe i *shouldn't* have a full catalogue, perfect villagers etc. anymore. my motivation to play obviously went down by a lot once i achieved these things


----------



## VanitasFan26

shuba said:


> i really wish they just let you have a second save, new game plus or anything...
> 
> i really feel like starting fresh but i'm not sure if resetting will really bring back my motivation, and i don't want to commit to losing my full catalogue, old island etc. on a whim like that. i would do it instantly if i didn't have to wipe my old save.
> 
> i remember, back in new leaf, i actually reset my 3ds because i wanted to play pokemon omega ruby a few days earlier lol... which also reset my animal crossing town. and it worked out really nicely, it revitalized the game for me, i barely even missed my old town
> i feel like the same could happen again, i am not very attached to my current island and i don't play anymore at all
> 
> edit: writing this down is making me realize that maybe i *shouldn't* have a full catalogue, perfect villagers etc. anymore. my motivation to play obviously went down by a lot once i achieved these things


Ugh this is the thing that is holding me back from restarting. I really hope in the future Nintendo adds a way for us to make a 2nd island on the same Switch. The thing is if I do that and the moment I do that Nintendo could come out of nowhwere and say "Hey we are going to let you make a 2nd island" then I would just get mad and annoyed. Could you imagine if they did that and people just restarted when they even announce it?

I don't restart because unlike most people I don't want to redo everything that took so long to do. I have most of the stuff in my catalog including different variants from trading so I don't want to like have that gone. Not to mention that long tutorial you have to redo over again to get 3 stars, and get KK Slider on your island just to get the Island Designer app. Besides restarting is so RNG because its like you want to find the Map layout you want but then you have to worry about what Native Fruit you want and what Airport Color you wanted to have. My friend found out this the hard way when she got the map layout she wanted but got a Yellow Airport when she wanted a Green one.

I remember in New Leaf Welcome Amiibo there was a feature where if you wanted to delete your Town, Isabelle mentions that you can sell your Town to Tom Nook and it depends on how much you had done on your Town and your Plaza Tree needs to be big enough in order for that to work. The thing is Tom Nook can buy your island and you get all those bells deposited in your bank when you are wanted to make a brand new Town of course everything you had before is gone but all those bells you have will make it easier to make a lot of public works projects and buy all the furniture that you had before. I still wonder why they never brought that mechanic back in New Horizions.


----------



## shuba

SoraFan23 said:


> I really hope in the future Nintendo adds a way for us to make a 2nd island on the same Switch. The thing is if I do that and the moment I do that Nintendo could come out of nowhwere and say "Hey we are going to let you make a 2nd island" then I would just get mad and annoyed.


agree



SoraFan23 said:


> I don't restart because unlike most people I don't want to redo everything that took so long to do. I have most of the stuff in my catalog including different variants from trading so I don't want to like have that gone. Not to mention that long tutorial you have to redo over again to get 3 stars, and get KK Slider on your island just to get the Island Designer app.


i think it could be fun to play from the beginning again, but "getting locked into it" is a bit scary to me - what if i actually don't feel like playing the entire tutorial? then i can't even hop on the game quickly anymore and just do some spur of the moment stuff



SoraFan23 said:


> I remember in New Leaf Welcome Amiibo there was a feature where if you wanted to delete your Town, Isabelle mentions that you can sell your Town to Tom Nook and it depends on how much you had done on your Town and your Plaza Tree needs to be big enough in order for that to work.


so many odd decisions... i really don't understand why they completely took out any kind of new game+. the bells were already quite lacking but way better than nothing


----------



## hellFlower

Argh, I'm back here again, but not because I want to be... I logged on for the first time post-Mario update and oopsie! Save file corruption! I tried re-downloading the game, but it didn't fix it and like a total fool I never enabled backups either... Why is it always the towns I like the most that do this? First in NL and now in NH.... I must be cursed lmao.

Not sure if I'm going to go for the same layout as last time, I sort of want to keep the natural shape of the river this time around, I dunno. I'll just pick layouts I like the look of and see where they take me I guess. I'm allowing myself a bit of TT since I lost so much progress, mostly just to get the museum and I'm going to get myself the bedhead hair too.

Here's hoping I find a new island quickly! Might make an island journal for Miaumuur 2.0, just for fun.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Hi guys, I'm thinking about redoing my island but confused about redo or restart? Please I need your help. Also I would like to hear that pros and cons  if I restart and redoing it thank you


----------



## <Claire>

If I know the difference, then redoing just sounds leagues better imo. You keep your villagers, dont need to go grinding for supplies, dont need to wait for shops and stuff to open up. Unless that's what you're after in which case, restart!


----------



## Halloqueen

It depends on what's making you feel like restarting.

Is it villagers? They can move out and be replaced, so remaking the whole island over that would be perhaps a bit too much.

Is it the island layout itself? Terraforming can help a lot with that, though you are unable to change where the river mouths are that lead out into the ocean.

Is it the name of your character or island, or perhaps something like the color of your airport, the location of your Resident Services building, or something along those lines? If any of those things are what's bothering you, it's definitely appealing to restart and get what you want, because you can't alter those things once they're set.

Personally, I could never restart my island and would never really recommend it. You lose all of the progress you made, all of the items acquired, and all of the bells earned. Some people see appeal in that fresh start, but I could never do such a thing. You might be one such person who does see appeal in restarting everything though, so if so, it might be the best thing for you.

A lot of people seem to decide to, rather than restart entirely, flatten their entire island through terraforming and then build everything up again to their new specifications. Perhaps this less drastic option will address whatever is bothering you about your current island.


----------



## Moritz

The only reason to restart your island over flattening it and building it back up is to move one of the unmovable locations.

If you restart you can get different river mouth locations, different airport location and colour (always on the bottom), different secret beach location (always on the top), and the biggest ones imo, different rocks along the beach and a different resident services location.

Restarting can also give a different fruit but other than what it says on your passport who can tell

If those aren't driving factors in wanting to change your island then don't restart it.

You will lose all your bells, items, catalogue, villagers, diys, you won't be able to terraform straight away so will be stuck with an island you probably don't like for a while anyways.

However if you really hate where your resident services building is and none of your designs for it makes you happy, then maybe restarting is the best way about it


----------



## JemAC

I much prefer redoing my island rather then restarting, I got the game a couple of days after its release and still have the same island I picked back then, though now changed a lot through terraforming and decorating. As others have mentioned the biggest benefits of redoing rather then restarting is keeping all the DIYs, objects, supplies and villagers that you've already gained, especially useful for any event DIYs or furniture that could be harder to obtain if you restarted your island. Also if you're quite far with completing your critterpedia and museum then restarting can be a pain if you have to go through catching all the bigs, fish or sea creatures again, which isn't too bad if you enjoy fishing and bug catching but it could also get a bit tedious. 

While I'd probably never restart my island as I think there are too many disadvantages to it the only things that would make me do it would be to change the 'set' things, e.g. airport colour and location, river mouths, resident services placement and other things on the island that cannot be altered. If I was really unhappy with these then I might reset the island to get better locations for them and to make decorating easier but for anything else I'd pick redoing the island as the best option.


----------



## Reploid

Rajescrossing said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking about redoing my island but confused about redo or restart? Please I need your help. Also I would like to hear that pros and cons  if I restart and redoing it thank you



How far into the game are you and what are you unhappy with?


----------



## Rajescrossing

Halloqueen said:


> It depends on what's making you feel like restarting.
> 
> Is it villagers? They can move out and be replaced, so remaking the whole island over that would be perhaps a bit too much.
> 
> Is it the island layout itself? Terraforming can help a lot with that, though you are unable to change where the river mouths are that lead out into the ocean.
> 
> Is it the name of your character or island, or perhaps something like the color of your airport, the location of your Resident Services building, or something along those lines? If any of those things are what's bothering you, it's definitely appealing to restart and get what you want, because you can't alter those things once they're set.
> 
> Personally, I could never restart my island and would never really recommend it. You lose all of the progress you made, all of the items acquired, and all of the bells earned. Some people see appeal in that fresh start, but I could never do such a thing. You might be one such person who does see appeal in restarting everything though, so if so, it might be the best thing for you.
> 
> A lot of people seem to decide to, rather than restart entirely, flatten their entire island through terraforming and then build everything up again to their new specifications. Perhaps this less drastic option will address whatever is bothering you about your current island.



In that case I would prefer redoing option because I don’t want to loose my villagers and all the progress and my bells that’s definitely not the good idea. I will flatten it out I guess then build it however I want . Thank you for the suggestions guys , appreciated


----------



## JKDOS

Rajescrossing said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking about redoing my island but confused about redo or restart? Please I need your help. Also I would like to hear that pros and cons  if I restart and redoing it thank you



*Restarting - Pros*

If your map is terraformed beyond what you are capable of repairing, you'll get a fresh start.
New Airpor Color, New Fruit, new Colors locks  if you dislike your current ones.
Unless you already picked the perfect map, you'll get a chance to find a good RS location, beach/peninsula/rocks/dock etc.
You'll have something to keep you busy as you progress the prologue and start rebuilding the island.
*Restarting - Cons*

Unless you have amiibos to bring back all your villagers, you will have to hunt them all down again.
You lose your museum progress, catalog, DIYs
You lose everything you own unless you have a friend who's willing to let you drop hundreds to thousands of items, and spending hours making dozens of trips back and forth before and after the reset.
You will potentially have to spend more hours getting back your progress than just redoing

*Redo - Pros*

You keep everything you lose from the restarting cons.
You keep your island in case you love it or have a perfect map already (RS location, beach/peninsula/rocks/dock etc)
You will potentially spend fewer hours than restarting

*Redo - Cons*

You keep your island map (RS location, beach/peninsula/rocks/dock etc), if you dislike it, you may never like it.
If you want natural looking rivers or cliffs after destroying them, you will have to work extra hard on terraforming these. I know I never could
You will have to remove all trees, flowers, and items, which is very monotonous, and you may even lose interest halfway through rebuilding
You'll have to move buildings around and destroy bridges and inclines as you start to reterraform.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Reploid said:


> How far into the game are you and what are you unhappy with?



I’m not happy entirely with my outcome of my island at the moment I think only the reason I wanna redo my island

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021



JKDOS said:


> *Restarting - Pros*
> 
> If your map is terraformed beyond what you are capable of repairing, you'll get a fresh start.
> New Airpor Color, New Fruit, new Colors locks  if you dislike your current ones.
> Unless you already picked the perfect map, you'll get a chance to find a good RS location, beach/peninsula/rocks/dock etc.
> You'll have something to keep you busy as you progress the prologue and start rebuilding the island.
> *Restarting - Cons*
> 
> Unless you have amiibos to bring back all your villagers, you will have to hunt them all down again.
> You lose your museum progress, catalog, DIYs
> You lose everything you own unless you have a friend who's willing to let you drop hundreds to thousands of items, and spending hours making dozens of trips back and forth before and after the reset.
> You will potentially have to spend more hours getting back your progress than just redoing
> 
> *Redo - Pros*
> 
> You keep everything you lose from the restarting cons.
> You keep your island in case you love it or have a perfect map already (RS location, beach/peninsula/rocks/dock etc)
> You will potentially spend fewer hours than restarting
> 
> *Redo - Cons*
> 
> You keep your island map (RS location, beach/peninsula/rocks/dock etc), if you dislike it, you may never like it.
> If you want natural looking rivers or cliffs after destroying them, you will have to work extra hard on terraforming these. I know I never could
> You will have to remove all trees, flowers, and items, which is very monotonous, and you may even lose interest halfway through rebuilding
> You'll have to move buildings around and destroy bridges and inclines as you start to reterraform.



Thank you for more info about pros and cons appreciated


----------



## Sophie23

.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

oh that sounds like so much fun. I thought about getting a planner, but I never have. I may do that soon with my boyfriend’s switch!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Also I had a tropical island named Peach Cove, but I decided to go with a England town theme and I named it Adelaide.


----------



## Sophie23

Courtney.lamelia said:


> oh that sounds like so much fun. I thought about getting a planner, but I never have. I may do that soon with my boyfriend’s switch!


Yeah and when I start again I’m play it slowly this time


----------



## xara

sounds like fun! good luck with your new island!


----------



## Sophie23

xara said:


> sounds like fun! good luck with your new island! ☺


Thank you so much


----------



## Sophie23

I’m really excited


----------



## HappyTails

MayorSophie23 said:


> Yeah and when I start again I’m play it slowly this time



Slow and steady is the way to go. A game like this can be ruined if you rush through it since it's not made to be rushed through.
I started my new island 10 days ago and I still only have 7 villagers, and haven't unlocked terraforming. I'm taking the time to actually talk to my villagers and paying off my house loans and projects, with money I earn myself which is very tedious but I'm loving every grueling minute of it.


----------



## Sophie23

My Acnh planner arrived yesterday and I’m gonna restart today after lunch


----------



## VictoriaStar

Hello all  .. This is the reason why I joined today. Reset my island last week. I just wasn't playing much and was so unhappy with the way my island looked. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## angelcat621

If anyone recently restarting or new to the game needs some DIYs for their catalog, I have some extra DIYs to help you out. They're listed in the first post of this thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/angelcats-item-exchange-booth.586279/

Thread is closed but if you want any of my DIYs just message me. No limit. They're totally *free*. Just want to help out newbies and restarters. I'll probably just toss them otherwise.

Good luck to everyone in their restarting endeavors. I've been there too.


----------



## buny

i'm so tempted to restart the game lately. I'm happy with my island and it's still not completely finished so i have things to do. But i just love the beginning of the game and i miss it ; o ; anyone else feeling the same way?


----------



## Queenno

buny said:


> i'm so tempted to restart the game lately. I'm happy with my island and it's still not completely finished so i have things to do. But i just love the beginning of the game and i miss it ; o ; anyone else feeling the same way?


Every day haha I really love my current Island and I don't want to reset it but I do love the beginning so much, the atmosphere of the empty island... Every day I'm asking wether I should buy a 2nd switch just to have an empty island from the beggining but I'm still not there yet (this is lots of money just to have one game on it...)


----------



## buny

Queenno said:


> Every day haha I really love my current Island and I don't want to reset it but I do love the beginning so much, the atmosphere of the empty island... Every day I'm asking wether I should buy a 2nd switch just to have an empty island from the beggining but I'm still not there yet (this is lots of money just to have one game on it...)



yeeeees you perfectly understand what i mean  i really wish we could have multiple islands with the other switch profiles on our switch or AT LEAST i wish we could have multiple copies of the game with different islands like with New Leaf


----------



## MapleSilver

Thinking of resetting my island so I can get back into the game. I'm not that far in designing my current one but it still feels kind of special since it was created on release date. I've reset towns in the past and regret it a lot, but I played in those ones for way longer. However I think it would be more fun just to rebuild from scratch than have to pick up from an island that's been abandoned for months. Also I have a nice name picked out so I'm leaning towards resetting.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

deleted


----------



## VanitasFan26

I don't know why but the feeling of restarting is still coming back to me. I was talking with my friend on what they think of my island and the thing they said to me that really shocked me when I asked them when being honest was that they think I was using items "sparsely" and saying that there isn't much "diversity"

They didn't feel excited to discover anything new because it was all pretty much the same. They tried to cheer me up saying how if what I like is great but they told me how for tours its not really that good and telling me how it needs to have different things going on. I tried so hard not to doubt myself but then those words they told me started to get to me. They tried to say how they really liked my terraforming and they feel like so much could be done with that if only I added much more things. They also told me that my island is lacking variety which is true I only tried to stick what I think was working for me, but then I question myself "Is this really true?". They also told me that they had trouble navigating my island which I don't know what they were on about because I made areas very clear to go places with the bridges and inclines.

The last thing they told me was that the whole thing looks like a lot of work went into it and they appreciate how unique it is, but they thing they told me which really made me open my eyes was that they think its "too barren" for their liking. I know I should not let opinions of others get to me and I know that, but those words they were saying to me is starting to question myself for my island and if I should just restart. I spent 3,000 hours making this island and when my friend told me in her honest opinion what she thinks. She wasn't trying to sound rude, but she was being a bit too critical about my island. 

I am stuck right now and this thought of "restarting" came back up to me because I don't want to go back and tear down my island just for their liking. I try so hard to be original and not copy others islands and I made whatever I think stands out to me. Maybe I'm going crazy, but I want to know is it worth restarting after all that hard work?


----------



## TheDuke55

@SoraFan23 I feel like a lot of themes are kind of going to be 'samey' like your friend is saying. If you like your island, that's all that should matter. You should focus more on your wants and less about the approval of random strangers who might visit your island. Isabelle always annoyed me with the whole 'Decorate every ounce of your island!' it's like no, what if I want a nature island and not some congested metropolis?

The whole rat race with NH first came out was the first time I ever saw the series boom so much that everyone was racing for the 'best' island and living vicariously through it. I muted so many topics in Twitter around that time because it felt like the soul of AC was shifting drastically.

Like if you look at some pictures people have taken of their island they'll doctor them up to the point where it doesn't even look the same way if you were there in-game. And the illusion is lost if you move slightly because the decorations/creations are only meant to be seen at one angle. It's really superficial and turned NH more into a trend for Instagram then the actual game. Yeah some of the ideas are creative and should be applauded for that, but it's just not what I would be looking for.

So if you like your island and are proud of your accomplishments, own it. I feel like a lot of islands I see are way too cluttered where I would never be able to walk around most of the island and it's more like a zoo exhibit.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> @SoraFan23 I feel like a lot of themes are kind of going to be 'samey' like your friend is saying. If you like your island, that's all that should matter. You should focus more on your wants and less about the approval of random strangers who might visit your island. Isabelle always annoyed me with the whole 'Decorate every ounce of your island!' it's like no, what if I want a nature island and not some congested metropolis?
> 
> The whole rat race with NH first came out was the first time I ever saw the series boom so much that everyone was racing for the 'best' island and living vicariously through it. I muted so many topics in Twitter around that time because it felt like the soul of AC was shifting drastically.
> 
> Like if you look at some pictures people have taken of their island they'll doctor them up to the point where it doesn't even look the same way if you were there in-game. And the illusion is lost if you move slightly because the decorations/creations are only meant to be seen at one angle. It's really superficial and turned NH more into a trend for Instagram then the actual game. Yeah some of the ideas are creative and should be applauded for that, but it's just not what I would be looking for.
> 
> So if you like your island and are proud of your accomplishments, own it. I feel like a lot of islands I see are way too cluttered where I would never be able to walk around most of the island and it's more like a zoo exhibit.


Thank you that made me feel better. It always sucks how people these days expect too much of an island to be "better" only because they saw others islands and they were wanting the same thing that their island had. Its really bad when you think about it. I mean I did my best with my island and I think my friend was just being a bit too harsh on judging it, because she saw an island that was so much better looking and when she mine thats where I think the judgement really stood out. 

You're right I should just be proud of my island for what it is and not let anyone tell me otherwise. Like you said its not suppose to be a competition of who has the "best" island. I feel like its been happening a lot recently and people often rate islands of which is the best and which is the worst which is why it can come off as toxic sometimes. Either way thank you for making me better. This was something that was bothering me all week and I'm glad I finally let it out.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> I don't know why but the feeling of restarting is still coming back to me. I was talking with my friend on what they think of my island and the thing they said to me that really shocked me when I asked them when being honest was that they think I was using items "sparsely" and saying that there isn't much "diversity"
> 
> They didn't feel excited to discover anything new because it was all pretty much the same. They tried to cheer me up saying how if what I like is great but they told me how for tours its not really that good and telling me how it needs to have different things going on. I tried so hard not to doubt myself but then those words they told me started to get to me. They tried to say how they really liked my terraforming and they feel like so much could be done with that if only I added much more things. They also told me that my island is lacking variety which is true I only tried to stick what I think was working for me, but then I question myself "Is this really true?". They also told me that they had trouble navigating my island which I don't know what they were on about because I made areas very clear to go places with the bridges and inclines.
> 
> The last thing they told me was that the whole thing looks like a lot of work went into it and they appreciate how unique it is, but they thing they told me which really made me open my eyes was that they think its "too barren" for their liking. I know I should not let opinions of others get to me and I know that, but those words they were saying to me is starting to question myself for my island and if I should just restart. I spent 3,000 hours making this island and when my friend told me in her honest opinion what she thinks. She wasn't trying to sound rude, but she was being a bit too critical about my island.
> 
> I am stuck right now and this thought of "restarting" came back up to me because I don't want to go back and tear down my island just for their liking. I try so hard to be original and not copy others islands and I made whatever I think stands out to me. Maybe I'm going crazy, but I want to know is it worth restarting after all that hard work?



personally, restarting and island I worked hard on and liked, to build one for other people sounds less like a game and more like a nightmare to me.

if you do want to take your friend’s advice into account, is it possible to find a few more items you can fit to your theme or use to make the areas flow together more? (If I am understanding the critique correctly). and as a side note I think I saw your write somewhere that you prefer interior design? Personally I often forget to visit inside all the houses when I got to dream islands, so perhaps through paving or signs you could indicate that, just if you will have tours?

however, at the end of the day it depends on what will make you the most happy and allow you to enjoy the game the way you want. That’s what matters the most.

unfortunately, if you make something unique and different from what is popular, it is often more difficult to find others who will appreciate it the way you do, though I am sure those people are out there!

My island sounds much less dramatic than yours (Probably more boring too) but I also have not made my island in a way to appeal to the masses (such as not having one unified theme) but I love my island and I would not similarly love a popularly styled island,

if you would like a friendly eye on it, I am happy to come by or ‘dream’ your island and probably be appropriately impressed by all your hard work, I would be happy to discuss further (in pm is fine too) I won’t lie to you, but I can come just to enjoy myself 

Hope you feel better. My day is busy today, but feel free to pm me if you need some less public conversation. I will get back to you.


----------



## VanitasFan26

WaileaNoRei said:


> personally, restarting and island I worked hard on and liked, to build one for other people sounds less like a game and more like a nightmare to me.
> 
> if you do want to take your friend’s advice into account, is it possible to find a few more items you can fit to your theme or use to make the areas flow together more? (If I am understanding the critique correctly). and as a side note I think I saw your write somewhere that you prefer interior design? Personally I often forget to visit inside all the houses when I got to dream islands, so perhaps through paving or signs you could indicate that, just if you will have tours?
> 
> however, at the end of the day it depends on what will make you the most happy and allow you to enjoy the game the way you want. That’s what matters the most.
> 
> unfortunately, if you make something unique and different from what is popular, it is often more difficult to find others who will appreciate it the way you do, though I am sure those people are out there!
> 
> My island sounds much less dramatic than yours (Probably more boring too) but I also have not made my island in a way to appeal to the masses (such as not having one unified theme) but I love my island and I would not similarly love a popularly styled island,
> 
> if you would like a friendly eye on it, I am happy to come by or ‘dream’ your island and probably be appropriately impressed by all your hard work, I would be happy to discuss further (in pm is fine too) I won’t lie to you, but I can come just to enjoy myself
> 
> Hope you feel better. My day is busy today, but feel free to pm me if you need some less public conversation. I will get back to you.


Thank you and I do have a dream address in my signature if you wanted to check it out


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> Thank you and I do have a dream address in my signature if you wanted to check it out


 Haha, oops, I am on mobile and didn’t see that


----------



## cosravet

Is it worth restarting? I want to start from scratch again and I hate my island name and airport colour, but I have 700 hours invested in it..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



MapleSilver said:


> Thinking of resetting my island so I can get back into the game. I'm not that far in designing my current one but it still feels kind of special since it was created on release date. I've reset towns in the past and regret it a lot, but I played in those ones for way longer. However I think it would be more fun just to rebuild from scratch than have to pick up from an island that's been abandoned for months. Also I have a nice name picked out so I'm leaning towards resetting.


I also want to reset, but my game file created on release day is so special to me. I guess that restarting won’t take away how special that is, though.


----------



## Moritz

cosravet said:


> Is it worth restarting? I want to start from scratch again and I hate my island name and airport colour, but I have 700 hours invested in it..


It really depends if those are deal breakers or if you'll come to accept them.
I went through a phase of disliking my islands name and until I read this, I forgot I ever did aha


----------



## cosravet

Update: I ended up resetting, and it was definitely the right choice.  I am having much more fun on the game now, a nd the "spark" for playing came back. I think that restarting is a fresh slate and feels clean, and like you have more control. Especially if it was your first island you're deleting.

I did take about four hours to transfer all of my items to a friend's island, because I didn't want to start over from scratch. I don't think that collecting all of those items again would be much fun, since my primary goal in the game is having a well decorating island, I didn't want to wait too long to get to decorate... If you have a friend's island who can spare the space, I definitely think it's worth the effort and time, especially if your previous island had a lot of hours put into it. Mine had 800, and I don't feel like those hours are wasted since I got to keep almost all of my items from it. I literally transferred about 500 items.

I also find that it's kind of fun to recollect DIYs? I gave up even looking at the beach for bottles old island, but now, I'm getting all excited again when I find them and get a fun little seratonin boost when it happens to be a good one, haha. 

I also think that a good way to look at it is that your old island could be a rough draft; Like, a sketching layer. You learned from it and practiced, now a  new piece of paper can be the linework, or a better sketch? I don't know if that makes sense. I guess it really only applies if you're into decorating. But I was unhappy with how my old island looked, and now I feel like this new one is a cleaner, more polished version since I'm used to playing and decorating now! I hope that makes sense, and maybe is some helpful thinking to anyone who's trying to deicide if they  should restart.

TLDR; It's worth it, and it's also worth it to transfer your items.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2021



Moritz said:


> It really depends if those are deal breakers or if you'll come to accept them.
> I went through a phase of disliking my islands name and until I read this, I forgot I ever did aha


Definitely deal breakers for me as I am unfortunately an absolute perfectionist.


----------



## Eureka

TheDuke55 said:


> Like if you look at some pictures people have taken of their island they'll doctor them up to the point where it doesn't even look the same way if you were there in-game. And the illusion is lost if you move slightly because the decorations/creations are only meant to be seen at one angle. It's really superficial and turned NH more into a trend for Instagram then the actual game. Yeah some of the ideas are creative and should be applauded for that, but it's just not what I would be looking for.



I just wanted to say how right you are about this! Very recently I saw some outfits someone made and they shared a picture of them hanging in their Able's store. I could tell the picture had some kind of color filter on it, but I didn't realize how extreme it was until I plugged in the creator code and the colors looked nothing like they did in the picture! The dress I wanted to use which appeared to be a lovely light blue in the picture was actually completely green in the game. I was pretty shocked and it made me realize, between filters and angles you can make pictures of your island look completely different than it does in the actual game.


----------



## Seelie

I just semi-impulsively reset my island and I'm so excited!

I really was happy with Muir Wood for a really long time, but I've set my clock back to March 20, 2020 and am gonna pretty much shamelessly time travel to present day to play "catch up."  Going for an island with a city / urban center and farmland around the edges, so I really want an island with an east or west river mouth this time around. 

I also really wanted to change my character name from "Seelie" to "Selkie" since that's been my actual online username for a while now, so figured I should swing that while I was at it. 

I expect it'll take some time to find a good map, but I'm really excited about it.


----------



## piske

I've flattened again, which I feel like is one step removed from resetting ^^; At first I was feeling a bit down about it because I really liked what I had come-up with, and I was feeling some artistic block. However, after perusing through some photos online, and thinking about how I could implement some themes into my own town, I am starting to feel excited to try some things out. Terraforming can be a dangerous tool, but it's also so incredible to me that we can shape our islands the way we would like.  And if I don't like what I create, I can always tear it down and try again.  Anyway, I've torn down all of my terraforming and I've filled in all of my rivers/ponds, and I've moved everyone back to the beaches again. I think I will go back to my original idea of a dirt path/rural entrance, but I will have to see what comes out!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Seelie said:


> I just semi-impulsively reset my island and I'm so excited!
> 
> I really was happy with Muir Wood for a really long time, but I've set my clock back to March 20, 2020 and am gonna pretty much shamelessly time travel to present day to play "catch up."  Going for an island with a city / urban center and farmland around the edges, so I really want an island with an east or west river mouth this time around.
> 
> I also really wanted to change my character name from "Seelie" to "Selkie" since that's been my actual online username for a while now, so figured I should swing that while I was at it.
> 
> I expect it'll take some time to find a good map, but I'm really excited about it.


Just going to give you some tips when you decided to restart your island. All the Airport Colors and Map Layouts are RNG so it will be tricky to find the map layout (Different locations of the Airport, Resident Services, Secret Spot, and the Rocks on the beach) and airport color that you want for your new island. If you don't feel satisfied with the 4 layouts, delete the save data again, and then when you come back you will see 4 different layouts of maps you can choose. What you pick is up to you to decide what works best for you and if you somehow care about the Airport Color and want a specific one it can be tricky.


----------



## Seelie

SoraFan23 said:


> Just going to give you some tips when you decided to restart your island. All the Airport Colors and Map Layouts are RNG so it will be tricky to find the map layout (Different locations of the Airport, Resident Services, Secret Spot, and the Rocks on the beach) and airport color that you want for your new island. If you don't feel satisfied with the 4 layouts, delete the save data again, and then when you come back you will see 4 different layouts of maps you can choose. What you pick is up to you to decide what works best for you and if you somehow care about the Airport Color and want a specific one it can be tricky.



Thanks!  This isn't my first time resetting, so I've got a good idea of what's important to me in a map and what isn't, but this is definitely super handy for anyone new to resetting for islands that might not know!


----------



## SakuraMoon

*Hello everyone! Right now i'm restarting / Updating my ACNH island and collecting ACNH items to make an aesthetic themed island. If you have any items to donate, or give can any tips & tricks to help me with this project by all means please let me know!*

_People who helped donate & make this dream come true:_




Spoiler



*SpaceTokki77

Jhine7*



_Thank you for the ANCH Items, NMT, & IGB donations! I really appreciate it! A little goes a long way for me!_ 

*I will always be auto accepting any ACNH items , flowers  , trees , etc. with a pink and / or a kawaii cottagecore aesthetic!*

Thank you so much for taking the time to read this far! With the help of each other, the love in our hearts, & the faith in our mind. We can make anything happen!​


----------



## LeenaM

If you can make a wishlist of the items you'd like, I'd be more than happy to help you catalog the ones I have


----------



## LeeLee

I want to restart my island because I hate my map. I’ve tried flatting and re terraforming three times, but I don’t like how far away the town hall is from the airport.

I don’t want to loose all my bells and items though. That’s why I would like to ask if I could temporarily store my someone else’s Island.

I’m willing to pay $10,000,000 bells to store my items on someone else’s island.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Kronk

I recently reset my island to do a themed island. Very glad I did, doing a themed island is fun.


----------



## Moritz

I'm thinking of restarting island 2.
I ruined my experience with time travel and giving myself resources. Plus the fact I ended up not liking its layout.

But I put a lot of effort into it. And its storing my raymond for if I wanted him back (I wasn't sure I wanted to let him go)

Plus it's got a lot of flowers I would want to keep but have nowhere to store.
Gah I dunno.

I will probably just not do anything but I want to


----------



## Moritz

Moritz said:


> I'm thinking of restarting island 2.
> I ruined my experience with time travel and giving myself resources. Plus the fact I ended up not liking its layout.
> 
> But I put a lot of effort into it. And its storing my raymond for if I wanted him back (I wasn't sure I wanted to let him go)
> 
> Plus it's got a lot of flowers I would want to keep but have nowhere to store.
> Gah I dunno.
> 
> I will probably just not do anything but I want to


I've moved raymond back to my main island and will be resetting today


----------



## Moritz

Been resetting for about 2 hours now.
Still not got what I want.
So fed up and bored of this.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, I broke my oath two months after I got the game yes, and I admit I have restarted several times, 6 times to be exact yes? I feel a refreshment in my island is in order. I have TTed way too much and have yet to design anything to the point where I cannot cope with it no more. (Plus, I moved out Raymond in favor of Chadder and it's one of the main reasons I'm starting over anyway, dang cat won't come back. I did campsite resetting, Island hopping to just plain moving villagers out and autofilling the plot to no avail where I believe resetting is the last resort)

Every time I did restart, I turned the clocks back to when I got the game on March 19th, 2020. Well, I feel that's another main reason why I am never happy with the game, so I'm turning the clocks to March 19th, 2021 where I wanted to from the beginning of March 2021 but never did due to reconsidering.
I'm giving in, though, so I must say this might as well be the best restart I will do, as I hope I don't restart again anymore afterwards. I will find the map I'm looking for:

- Resident Services far but not too far from the Airport
- Apple Trees
- A Green Airport to get the Black Streetlamps back
- A Dock on the right side of my south beach
- Secret Island in the middle (As it usually is in every map I had, but change is good on this)
- Mira to not be a starter villager. I don't want the starter house of hers as I don't have the Amiibo card to Mira.
- And of course, I don't mind what peninsula layout I have, never really had any ideas for it anyway

I already told my sister who plays this game to hold the items for me until I get the map I want, so if you wanted to help me on this, thanks for asking. Of course, once I do, it's map reroll time.
I won't regret any of this, I will have a grand time as I was intented. (I say all of this, when what I really should have done was not to invite Cyd in my first island when I found him by island hopping. Wanted to try him out as he was brand new, worst decision of my life. His singing does NOT fit well with his design, species and personality, the worst part is his hobby was music, which made him do it frequently. Worse worse is that someone wanted him and I tried everything to get him out without amiibo card as back in the day moving villagers out via amiibo card will glitch the moving villager out. I still think this hasn't been patched out yet so I'm scared to try to this day.)

Rant over, gosh I do not like that punk Elephant. Anyway, restarting, I'm gonna do it soon.


----------



## Khaelis

Decided to reset to start a new island where I can just enjoy the game however I please, so I'm being omega picky with my island layout...

...

... this is going to take me several days, lol.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Decided to reset to start a new island where I can just enjoy the game however I please, so I'm being omega picky with my island layout...
> 
> ...
> 
> ... this is going to take me several days, lol.



So, update on this. Still looking. Shocker. But, I've also remembered something VERY important.

I'm so freaking bad at thinking of a name for my island!! I hate defaulting to my go-to names I always use. Aughhhh.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, I just gave all of my important items over to my sister's island and have restarted not too long ago. Now, the ideal map begins. Did it two times with an unsuccessful approach, but I won't stop until I get it.


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

After all the time I took making Serenity this past year I think I’m done.  I’m going to dump it and start over.  All my villagers (except Sherb) I can repopulate using amibo cards so.... I’m currently buying all the Nook Mile Tickets I can so that when I restart I can go island hopping looking for him.  One of the greatest advantages to having two switches is being able to save everything I really care about on Second Island.  

I’ve spent the past two days liquidating everything that doesn’t “spark joy” in my four houses on Serenity and transferring it all to Second Island.  I cannot believe how many bells that produced!  LOL. I’ll have a bit of a head start on the Museum art and fossils too, so that’s nice.  

I think I’m going to enjoy this new adventure more than Serenity simply because I know a bit more about how the game is played.  Example: instead of trying to get as many villagers as possible as quickly as possible, I’m going to woo my starters until they give me their photos.  Then I’ll add one more and do the same with them.  Also, I think when I go Mystery Island hopping I’m going to search out villagers I don’t have as an amibo card.  

I’m going to take my time and not rush to “develop” my new island.  Although, I will upgrade my house as quickly as possible.  Love that storage!  LOL. And I don’t think I’ll add a second player character for a bit.  It’s not like I’ll need them to plant money trees like last time.  I’m going to concentrate on catching all the bugs/fish/sea creatures available each month and not much else. (Other than falling stars.  I missed quite a few of Celeste’s DIYs this year because I only recently learned about time travel and I was always in bed (or heading there) when she would show up.  I get up for work at 3:30am so I’m in bed early.  

About the only thing I’m worried about is losing my custom designs.  They were a lot of work and I really don’t want to re-do them but I will if I have to.  

All in all, I’m really looking forward to this new adventure.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021



Khaelis said:


> So, update on this. Still looking. Shocker. But, I've also remembered something VERY important.
> 
> I'm so freaking bad at thinking of a name for my island!! I hate defaulting to my go-to names I always use. Aughhhh.




Honor to your House!


----------



## Moritz

Asil Ellehcim said:


> After all the time I took making Serenity this past year I think I’m done. I’m going to dump it and start over. All my villagers (except Sherb) I can repopulate using amibo cards so.... I’m currently buying all the Nook Mile Tickets I can so that when I restart I can go island hopping looking for him. One of the greatest advantages to having two switches is being able to save everything I really care about on Second Island


Would it be worth moving sherb on to switch 2 so that you can bring him back over to switch 1 after you reset?
That way you don't have to try to find him again and it technically is the same sherb you knew and loved.


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

Moritz said:


> Would it be worth moving sherb on to switch 2 so that you can bring him back over to switch 1 after you reset?
> That way you don't have to try to find him again and it technically is the same sherb you knew and loved.



I considered doing that but honestly, I think I want the fun of looking for him.  He was originally on bf’s (Second Island) as a first villager so he’s been with us for a year now.  He recently moved to Serenity when he got accidently given permission to leave SI.  I was able to grab him but frankly, I really like Hamlet better as a lazy.


----------



## xxcodexx

ive had my acnh game since it came out, and i took a long break from playing. when i got back to my game i realized that my towns map stinks LOL! ive been working on getting it to be cool, but right now im at the point where i want to create a new game *for a better map*; but i only have one switch. my question is; what are the pros and cons of deleting my old game and starting a new one? my issue is the recipes, because i had to beg people to allow me to go to their islands just to get the extra recipes and im not looking forward to another years worth of gathering them all again.


----------



## Nefarious

You'll lose your DIY recipes, Catalog, Villagers, Nook Miles and Bells if you reset. It seems like it's a lot easier to re-obtain all those things now than before at least. You see a lot of recipes being given out for free or for really cheap prices. Getting millions of bells only takes a few tbt, same with any items from the catalog.

So really it comes down to whether or not you think resetting is worth obtaining all you had again.


----------



## Rika092

When you delete the save file you restart over on everything like all the bells, NMTs, items you gathered, and yes DIY recipes and nook cranny catalogs. It’s quite a pain in my opinion honestly to lose all that progress.

Edit: was gonna suggest flatten island but realized you are dissatisfied with your map so nvm


----------



## cocoacat

Are you sure you're unhappy with your map, or is it that you're bored with it?

I have been thinking about restarting as well... but I think I'm just bored. Getting diys and cataloguing everything is easier than it used to be, especially if you go to a cataloguing island and buy diys with tbt bells (as Nefarious said, it's much cheaper now and people even give them away.) But it's still a huge pain, and chances are there's things about your island that you like. Unless you have a really clear plan of what you want to do and your current island doesn't fit that idea, I would wait for the next update and see if there's not more to do or try to make your island work.

The islands are all more or less the same, except for things like the peninsula or secret beach. Then again, if you're unattached and don't care about starting over, go for it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Restarting is a huge endeavor, and there's no way to get it back if you change your mind. You'll want to be absolutely, completely, totally sure you're okay with starting with nothing again before restarting. What is it about your current map that you dislike so much? I think that most permanent features of islands can be worked around. Perhaps if you post an image of your map, people could advise you about how to deal with any parts that you can't change but don't like at the moment.


----------



## Parkai

Be absolutely sure you want to reset if you're going through with it! I reset my New Leaf file and regretted it, luckily I had a save backup. If you don't have custom firmware on your Switch, there's no way to fix your island


----------



## xxcodexx

ok i hope this works. this is my island. i dont like where the town center is, and i dont like where the river is either. im currently working on the back right corner and ive moved nooks, ables and the museum just a couple of days ago so its a mess right now LOL!



	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2021

do any of the maps have the river going from right to left? or do all of them have the left or right to south?


----------



## PugLovex

you really have to think about progress. you’ll lose your catalog, diys, villagers, NMT, etc. those reasons alone are why i myself wouldn’t reset lol. 

you can always work towards your map again if you’re unhappy, really the choice is yours to make


----------



## kiwikenobi

xxcodexx said:


> do any of the maps have the river going from right to left? or do all of them have the left or right to south?



According to this, there is always one river outlet on the south side of the island, and the other one is either on the west, east, or a second south one.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/g7mc0c


----------



## xxcodexx

i just logged in to ask the question if there were any websites that show all the maps so thank you kiwikenobi for posting that link!!! 
obviously i chose the wrong map originally...youve made up my mind...im deleting my island LOL!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Keep in mind that the maps I linked were apparently just showing unique river layouts. There are way more combinations when you include things like airport placement, the rocks on the beach, the pier, the peninsula, the secret beach, etc. And that's even before the native fruit and airport color and other things. You might have to reset for a really long time if you're trying for something specific. So, anything that you like about your current map is something to consider saving, if it's something that you might have a hard time getting randomly while resetting, like a particular kind of beach rocks or something.


----------



## xxcodexx

all of the shop etc locations dont bother me too much *and thank you for the info about the shops and etc locations being random*.
im more concerned with the river mouths and the town hall locations. i liked the double southern river maps; but the town halls are sooo close to the airport in most of them that theyre sort of off limits for me. i wish they would allow us to move that town hall! ive noticed that some peoples maps have larger docks and rocks on the beach than mine do, and that they have room on the beach rocks to put all sorts of neat things *mine doesnt*. thanks for pointing that out because thats one of the reasons i was considering trashing my town. the layout is just poor for what i want to create.
i didnt build much in my current town. i moved the villagers, shops and *my completed* museum and built a couple of nice ramps. i dont think i will miss anything except the recipes and possibly the bred flowers because they require a lot of time.
is there a way to choose a color scheme while youre choosing your island? that was another reason that i wanted to start fresh lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

Getting recipes and flowers again shouldn't be too hard if you're willing to trade with other players. If you haven't restarted yet, you might try making a deal with someone where you pay them with something from your current game now, and then after you reset, they deliver the recipes or flowers, since you won't have anything at all when you first start your new game. Although of course paying with TBT is also an option.

Anyway, I wish you the best of luck getting a map you like, hopefully you won't have to reset too many times!


----------



## meltydoll

I think about resetting my island but;

I managed to complete the museum with the all fossils so I don't like the fact I need (want) to collect them all over again.  This is actually no big deal. 
I also like Apple and Kabuki so much that I don't want to go hunt for them now since I've got them so easily now.
Also paying again for house upgrades is pain for me since I'm not very good with collecting all the bells again and I don't have second Switch or any friend that is willing to keep my bells and some items on save before the reset. 

Honestly I don't know what's even bothering me on my current island. I once got super annoyed by resident services being not on line with airport and location is just not good. 
I'm ok with my native fruit peach even though I would love it be apple. Airport color is also ok even it's green... (yellow or orange) would be prettier though, but I'm fine as long it's not blue. 

What I should do?


----------



## Hedgehugs

I think I'm gonna reset one possibly two because i can't trust myself last time (I'm on my 4th reset please send help) and give up on this game. I wanted to type a whole rant about this game but this isn't the ranting thread and it's basically there isn't much to do when you're not invested in designing your island after the beginning week(s) of the game and since i'm so picky aka looking at others people's islands and going "dang when do i get that good" i'm almost never satisfied with how my island looks lol. I'm just gonna try a no theme island so I don't feel pressured to follow one and since no tt'ing worked wonders for me when i first reset i'll do that too.



meltydoll said:


> I think about resetting my island but;
> 
> I managed to complete the museum with the all fossils so I don't like the fact I need (want) to collect them all over again.  This is actually no big deal.
> I also like Apple and Kabuki so much that I don't want to go hunt for them now since I've got them so easily now.
> Also paying again for house upgrades is pain for me since I'm not very good with collecting all the bells again and I don't have second Switch or any friend that is willing to keep my bells and some items on save before the reset.
> 
> Honestly I don't know what's even bothering me on my current island. I once got super annoyed by resident services being not on line with airport and location is just not good.
> I'm ok with my native fruit peach even though I would love it be apple. Airport color is also ok even it's green... (yellow or orange) would be prettier though, but I'm fine as long it's not blue.
> 
> What I should do?



Museum: Are you considering 100% it and not just the fossils portion? If so you might as well reset (with consideration with the other stuff I typed below this ofc). You do not want to 100% it and STILL be considering resetting your island. Fossils are also the easiest to complete since you don't have to be TT'ing all over the place/waiting for months to go by to get them daily. Also depends on what the museum means to you in general. Do you visit it often? Do you have people who visit it? Or is just completing it a milestone for you? If you're in the last group like me then there's really no rush in completing it.

Villagers: If island hunting is the only way for you to get your old villagers back then... uh, I don't think I would reset personally lmao unless they don't mean that much to you and you're willing to accept new ones, you have alot of Nook Mile Tickets or/and you're patient. Sounds too tedious. However almost any other method of getting them back I think I would consider resetting. If you're willing to buy villagers off other people (and since this forum is REALLY NICE im not sponsored you could probably find people giving them for free) or get their amiibo (if you have the money lol) then I would reset... Actually, forgot the other option which is to have someone hold your villagers for you, typically I would go to a friend first but if you're like me and don't have one of those there's a thread on here for asking people to hold your villagers. I would check that out if you want your old villagers back without having to get new ones. Go for people with nice feedback rates.

House: Again, Priorities. Is a full upgraded house needed ASAP for you? Do you decorate or have already decorated the inside of your house? Or do you mostly just use it for storage? I said this like a million times already but there's no rush in this game. You make money every day via rocks, balloons, bugs, fish, etc. and If you're in the online trading community then getting bells is so easy it's kinda painful. But if you're desperate for someone to hold your stuff there's people on here as usual. heck, you can even come to me if you trust me or want to but i gotta clean my island first because there's junk lying around e v e r y w h e r e and there's almost nowhere to put anything

Residential Serv. and Airport: I actually know where you're coming from since I reset one time until my Res. and Airport aligned perfectly... ended up hating it and wasted my time but hey we're two different persons so you might like it lol.  Anyway, these places are gonna be your make or break decision since the others you can get back with time but these locations are permanent. So if you hate where they are you're probably gonna hate them until you reset. The only solutions? Decorate around them a bunch, maybe look up some inspiration until they look better, or just get used to. 

Fruit: I'mma be honest. I don't know why people are picky about their native fruit (unless you only play offline then rip) considering you can get your preferred fruit from other people and the only time it'll matter is if someone is looking at your passport. I've played this game since launch and the number of times I've looked at anyone's passport that wasn't mine would be less than 10 lol. Only reason to be resetting for fruit is that you're resetting because of other things. Getting your preferred fruit is just an extra benefit.

*TL;DR edition*: On a scale of 1 to 10 how much does the permanent stuff on your island (Not just Res. and Airport. I'm also talking about your dock, your beaches, your peninsula, your rivers, etc.) bug you? And this is AFTER decorating around this stuff and maybe finding something good. If it's anything higher than a 6 then you might as well reset. Chances are you're not gonna be happy with your island until those problems are fixed. Less permanent things depend on how much time you put into this game, your patience, and how much you care about them now and how you're gonna feel about them when they're gone for a bit. If you have online and trade then some of this stuff is made much easier get back.

...Though all of this is coming from a person who has reset multiple times and technically has two switches now... So... yeah.

dang i really wrote all this mannnn im bored and need a life


----------



## meltydoll

*Hedgehugs *thanks for replying me and giving me some new perspectives and tips. 

Yeah most of these are easily fixable situations and feels so dump to even think about resetting my island because of them (like native fruit, which I'm fine it's peach because I can change my trees to apple and still have cute peach on my passport). 
I haven't even fully decorated my island yet so I guess I would be ok with my map the way it is now since they are not that bad. It's just feels like after watching other people island mine feels like I don't even play the same game and progress is so slow to do things I wanna do, because I'm so bad to get those freaking bells. 

Also thanks for giving me some hope with my current island. I think I'm not gonna reset my island... yet.


----------



## thehikingsociologist

Hi, I thought I’d share my resetting story. I wanted my sister to be able to play with my cousins but she wasn’t wanting to buy a switch and so when the prices went back to normal on the animal crossing version of the switch I bought one and gifted my original switch (black) (which had my original island) to my sister for a bday. My first tip- save your island in the dream world before you delete. It will remain after you delete the island to start over! Anyways I restarted on the new device, she erased mine to start her own on hers. I have loved my island number 2. Starting over gave me more insight into what I wanted to terraform later and things to avoid early on to make my island into what I wanted. The only thing that is too bad is that I’m kind of bug hunting/fished out but I still want the golden tool diys so that’s the only reason I’d say maybe not. I caught up to my cousin on catalog items within 5 months & so that wasn’t a huge issue either. Also my new island is honestly not even comparable to the old when I visit the original’s dream code. So my experience was really, really good. I think all the reasons not to provided above are entirely fair, however. Like villagers- I started collecting/trading amiibo cards during the pandemic so I wasn’t worried there, it’s things like that which might make other’s experiences different- but I thought I’d share a success story/how it can also be good.
DAs for both for comparison why I think island 2 is coming along better- you’ll see I’m further along in island 2 & idk I think it opened me up to be creative and I planned bridges/water better to avoid all the jumping.


Spoiler: Dream Addresses if you are curious 



New: 5978-4768-5279
Old: 4062-9191-1955


----------



## Moonbay212

Hi, wasn't sure if I could post this but I was thinking about resetting my island but wanted to bring a couple things over (NMT some bells and a couple of items) and was wondering if anyone could hold onto them while I reset? 

Can pay NMT/Bells/materials etc...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just want to put this here for the people who are unsure about Restarting their island because there are pros and cons. 

Pros:

1. Picking whatever Map layout you want your Resident Services, Airport, Secret Island, Rivers, and the Rocks on the new island to look like. You can restart to get different layouts if you don't like the 4 layouts.
2. If you have friends who are trustworthy, have them hold on to important items you need to start on your new island like a lot of bells and your tools.
3. You will get a different native fruit when you pick a new Island map.
4. You will have a fresh new start on what your island looks like and its easier if you want to plan ahead of what you want to do.
5. Its easier to go villager hunting when you want to pick what villagers you want to have on your island.

Cons:
1. You will lose everything you had on your old island (Bells, Nook Miles, Villagers, Museum Donations, Your Home, and all the items you cataloged)
2. Once you delete your old island there is no way to restore it. Its gone forever.
3. You have to play through the tutorial again and get to 3 Stars on your new island to get KK on your island in order to unlock the Terraforming App on your phone.
4. Even if you get back the villagers you once had on your old island it will take a long time to build the friendship you used to have with them before.
5. You have to re-add all of your best friends since the "Best Friend" app is not available until you talk to Orville at the Airport when you want to 

Remember at the end of the day, you do whatever you feel works for you.


----------



## SakuraMoon

So.. I'm going to restart my island.

I really need help with new layout ideas, dreamie hunting, holding onto items, (all that jazz.)
But here's the catch.. @SoraFan23 just posted the pros and cons above me, (Thank you!!) Anyone got suggestions for me, or any tips? I'm a bit new to the whole reset thing aha! I just want to know what to expect.


----------



## thehikingsociologist

SakuraMoon said:


> So.. I'm going to restart my island.
> 
> I really need help with new layout ideas, dreamie hunting, holding onto items, (all that jazz.)
> But here's the catch.. @SoraFan23 just posted the pros and cons above me, (Thank you!!) Anyone got suggestions for me, or any tips? I'm a bit new to the whole reset thing aha! I just want to know what to expect.



1) Save your current island dream before you start over. It is nice to have some reference to what you had done previously and what you've done now. So save it and save the address.
2) Try to plan your bridges/inclines ahead of time with what you plan to terraform later. It'll help you avoid needing to destroy and rebuild. I also did this with villager's homes.
3) Get someone to hold onto items that are hard to get again like villagers photos.
4) You can deregister all your songs! Deregister them and have someone hold onto those too! That will save you time if you've collected a good number of KK tunes. 
5) Leading up to restarting visit a random dream island every day, I enjoyed doing this/it gave me a ton of ideas for how I wanted my second island to look. It is also nice because while some people have put together lists of islands you should visit, it is also cool to see all the islands of people who aren't active online players- some of them have incredible islands that you won't find posted somewhere. 

Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## Moonbay212

Here were some tips/things for when I restarted. 

1) Think about what you want this island to look like, I thought about if I wanted to flatten or work with the starter layout and worked from there. I decided that I wanted to try and work with the natural land as much as possible so I really focused on what the island look like at the start of the game! (Also a little side tip, try picking an island style that's different from your old one. It gives you a challenge so you don't fall into a rut!) 

2) Remember that when you start you won't have a lot of storage, so think about what you really want to keep. I didn't want to keep a lot besides bells and a couple of special items I liked and didn't wanna have to hunt down again. It could be different for you in terms of what you want to keep/leave behind but I always think that's something to think about

3) Also remember to save all design codes somewhere. It sounds tedious but I didn't write them down and spent a good couple of weeks looking for them! 

4) Definitely take it day by day. It's totally your call but in my experience I loved doing it day by day and really just working one day at a time. I forgot how simple the game really is and how much fun it was to just take my time on things (of course that isn't for everyone just wanted to put in my experience!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

I, really don’t want to reset my island, more like getting a second switch so I can start over without losing literally everything.


When I do get that switch, I’d like to build a city with a built in mall.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Here is something I should let people know that there is another way of restarting, but you still get to keep your home, bells, and all the items you had on your island, but of course it requires a 2nd Switch. So if you go to the Setting on the Title Screen you can speak to Tom Nook. You can tell him "Move to a new island" and what this will do is that you can move a resident (player) off of the island to a new island on the 2nd Switch as long as it doesn't have a Save Data.

Here's the catch. You cannot move your main user thats the "Resident Representative" it must be another user who is regular user that is just the "Resident" and they must not have a Nintendo account link to their profile. Now when you are able to transfer your user to the next Switch, you're going to have to boot up the 2nd the Switch with a copy of New Horizons (If you have a digital copy you can redownload it on the 2nd switch) and then when you get to the counter where Timmy and Tommy speak to you, you have to pick "I am Moving" then what this will do is look for another switch nearby that will the detect the user who wants to move to a new island

Go back on the first Switch and then speak to Tom Nook again when you are ready to start the moving process. When you do right Timmy and Tommy will be able to pick up the user's name from the first switch. You're going to want to confirm it. Once your user from the first switch has been successfully transferred you can close the first switch and now you're user from your past island is moving to a new island which they will become the Resident Representative. The good news is that you still keep your home, all the diys you learned, the island designer app, all the bells you had, and every item you had cataloged. This is a complicated process, but this can be good if you really don't want to lose your home and items while at the same time still wanting to start over on a new island.


----------



## Moritz

This is getting beyond a joke and am genuinely getting angry at the game now.

I want oranges as my native fruit and an orange airport.

I've been resetting for 4 HOURS and have seen oranges (fruit)... twice.

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Khaelis

Moritz said:


> This is getting beyond a joke and am genuinely getting angry at the game now.
> 
> I want oranges as my native fruit and an orange airport.
> 
> I've been resetting for 4 HOURS and have seen oranges (fruit)... twice.
> 
> Are you kidding me?



I've been resetting for one specific double-south river layout with the stuff I'd like for the past two weeks, lol. Just keep at it, there's a ton of RNG and you know what RNG does best: screw you at every point until it decides to stop messing with you.


----------



## VanitasFan26

As someone who has started their 2nd island I can tell you how much of a pain it is just to get the right native fruit and airport color you want. I mean after restarting like 500 times I managed to get an island layout where Resident Services is far away from the airport and not in the middle. Its in the top right corner of the map. Also the native fruit I got were Cherries (which is what I wanted anyway) and my airport color is Yellow (ugh I really wanted a green one but I just decided to go with it anyways). Also my native flowers are Hyacinths. I got a map that looks like this on the day I got it and btw I really don't like the two starting villagers but I plan on kicking them out once I get the campsite and I have amiibo cards:


----------



## Khaelis

Day "I lost count":

I still haven't gotten the island layout I want with the correct fruit and airport colour. Send help, I'm going insane.


----------



## StephOnACNL

My passport registration date is March 20, 2020. I want to reset, but I'd like to keep that registration date. Could I time travel backwards to that day after resetting my island to keep March 20th as my registration date?


----------



## JabuJabule

StephOnACNL said:


> My passport registration date is March 20, 2020. I want to reset, but I'd like to keep that registration date. Could I time travel backwards to that day after resetting my island to keep March 20th as my registration date?



You just have to time travel backwards, THEN start resetting for your island.


----------



## Bekaa

I think I’m going to do it. I think I’m going to reset my island. I’ve been bored with the game for a while now. I want some thing to revive my enthusiasm. I think I’m going to save my current island as a dream address and then just do it. I am, however, trying to decide if I want to try to keep any of my stuff. That’s a difficult decision. Thoughts?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bekaa said:


> I think I’m going to do it. I think I’m going to reset my island. I’ve been bored with the game for a while now. I want some thing to revive my enthusiasm. I think I’m going to save my current island as a dream address and then just do it. I am, however, trying to decide if I want to try to keep any of my stuff. That’s a difficult decision. Thoughts?


The most important things you need to keep are your tools. When you restart you will not start off with any tools. If you have any trusted friends you can ask them to hang on to your stuff. Also all of the items you have in your catalog are gone when you restart. So if you have any furniture or items that you want to keep make sure you bring that with you also.


----------



## Bekaa

RoxasFan20 said:


> The most important things you need to keep are your tools. When you restart you will not start off with any tools. If you have any trusted friends you can ask them to hang on to your stuff. Also all of the items you have in your catalog are gone when you restart. So if you have any furniture or items that you want to keep make sure you bring that with you also.


Thank you so much. Have you restarted? Are you glad you did? Honestly, my problem is that I’m bored with the game. Not sure if restarting will solve my problem.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bekaa said:


> Thank you so much. Have you restarted? Are you glad you did? Honestly, my problem is that I’m bored with the game. Not sure if restarting will solve my problem.


Nah not really. I did make a 2nd island so its technically restarting but I kept my old island, and I do have to say after a week of having the 2nd island after getting my 2nd switch it is a refreshing feeling with new ideas. So coming from someone who was bored of the game since I am those people who played it last year on the day it came out, it indeed cured my boredom now I am playing the game more than ever.


----------



## Joshua_25

Bekaa said:


> I think I’m going to do it. I think I’m going to reset my island. I’ve been bored with the game for a while now. I want some thing to revive my enthusiasm. I think I’m going to save my current island as a dream address and then just do it. I am, however, trying to decide if I want to try to keep any of my stuff. That’s a difficult decision. Thoughts?


I'm almost done with my current island and I don't know what else to do than to just save this one and restart because building is what I enjoy most. But I have a lot of resources as well that I like to keep for my new island. So maybe we could help each other out if you haven't already?


----------



## bingeeater84

Hello everyone! I started playing the game about five months ago and I really want a fresh start so I am going to reset my island. Sadly I don't have any friends who play the game, so I wanted to ask, if anyone here would be so kind to let me drop off some NMT and my favourite set of clothes.

If this is the wrong thread for this I am sorry!

Cheers!


----------



## Jaden

Was really on the fence on restarting since there's two or three things I'd love to change on my island's layout. But after reading about everyone's trouble with the general placement/rivers/native fruit/airport color/rock placement... decided against it. Just don't have the persistence and determination to go for hours and hours on end for my dream layout. It totally reminds me of my obsessive shiny hunting, egg hatching and soft resetting Pokémon days way back in the day  *shudder* Never again! 

Keeping my finger's crossed for everyone else though to have their dream island come true! Stay strong peeps!


----------



## Bekaa

Jaden said:


> Was really on the fence on restarting since there's two or three things I'd love to change on my island's layout. But after reading about everyone's trouble with the general placement/rivers/native fruit/airport color/rock placement... decided against it. Just don't have the persistence and determination to go for hours and hours on end for my dream layout. It totally reminds me of my obsessive shiny hunting, egg hatching and soft resetting Pokémon days way back in the day  *shudder* Never again!
> 
> Keeping my finger's crossed for everyone else though to have their dream island come true! Stay strong peeps!


I read those things too. And that’s an important consideration. Fortunately, for me, I honestly don’t care about those things (well, except for the island layout). I am about to jump in and make the change! I finished up my island yesterday and created my final dream address!

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021



bingeeater84 said:


> Hello everyone! I started playing the game about five months ago and I really want a fresh start so I am going to reset my island. Sadly I don't have any friends who play the game, so I wanted to ask, if anyone here would be so kind to let me drop off some NMT and my favourite set of clothes.
> 
> If this is the wrong thread for this I am sorry!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi. I will DM you. Let’s see if we can help each other out with our stuff and our reset.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021

If anyone on this thread is looking at resetting soon, would love to partner with you to store each other‘s stuff while we reset.


----------



## Bekaa

I’m going though all the suggestions. Here’s a question: should I start my reset island in opposite hemisphere?


----------



## Bekaa

Reset my game yesterday evening. So far, I’m extremely happy. My new airportport is green with cherries as the native fruit. The flower is windflowers. Named the island Serenity, which is likely a very popular name, but I like it. (I had another name picked out, but didn’t realize we were so limited on the number of letters! All my other ideas I had would not work. This was a bummer.) I took some money, materials, and tools, plus some of the nook shopping items from my previous islands color group. Honestly, though, I actually kind of wish I had taken nothing, except for a bit of the money. I’m playing the game from scratch, and I’m going to try to take it slow and easy. Maybe focus on filling up my critterpedia. Last time I zoomed through so quickly, which was fun and I don’t regret it, but, there was a lot I missed. This feels like a new game!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay this is something that I've been wondering with my old island. I made my 2nd island in a design that I've felt really proud about, but for some reason when I compare my 2nd island to my main island I just feel like I put too much effort into it. I mean I was trying to make changes on the main island, but the ideas that I wanted on that island is not fitting well with what I came up on my 2nd island. So now I am wondering do I restart the old island so I can make a different layout that is almost like Twilight? I know that I can carry all of my items over from the old island to the new island, but I am not sure. 

I know I said in the past that I wanted to keep my main island, but after getting the 2nd island and designing it I feel more happy with that one, but the old island I have I just don't know. This is like comparing "old vs new" at this point. Its a weird thing to ask. I feel stuck. 
Old Island:



New Island (2nd Island)


----------



## Joshua_25

You know.. it might just be me.. but when I look at these maps I dont see such a big difference between these islands? I think they are already pretty similar, the only difference is, ks that Twilight is a mirrored version of your main island.. but this is purely based on the 2D maps I'm seeing... I can't tell how the island itself is decorated..

But if your only considering restarting your old island so you can make it look like your 2nd island
.. I dont think you should.. why would you want two almost identical islands? I think the joy of this game is that you have all the freedom when restarting an island.. So if you decide to restart, why not challenge yourself and make something completely different?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Joshua_25 said:


> You know.. it might just be me.. but when I look at these maps I dont see such a big difference between these islands? I think they are already pretty similar, the only difference is, ks that Twilight is a mirrored version of your main island.. but this is purely based on the 2D maps I'm seeing... I can't tell how the island itself is decorated..
> 
> But if your only considering restarting your old island so you can make it look like your 2nd island
> .. I dont think you should.. why would you want two almost identical islands? I think the joy of this game is that you have all the freedom when restarting an island.. So if you decide to restart, why not challenge yourself and make something completely different?


Did you even visit the islands?


----------



## Joshua_25

Other than that the seasons are different, the flooring and fencing is slightly different is the style on both islands quite similar.. I stand by my point of when restarting you might want to try something completely different than what you've already done.. but you know in the end its your island and its your choice..


----------



## VanitasFan26

Joshua_25 said:


> Other than that the seasons are different, the flooring and fencing is slightly different is the style on both islands quite similar.. I stand by my point of when restarting you might want to try something completely different than what you've already done.. but you know in the end its your island and its your choice..


I disagree with your advice respectfully. Its not that I am trying to make it look similar. I am trying to get it lined up in a way that flows better. If you look at my main island everything is kinda crammed in once place whereas on the other island its more scattered and it allows more room for adding new stuff. I flatten the old island many times and it does take forever to do. So thats why I thought about Restarting because if I can have a better layout it will be easy for me to plan. 

Don't misunderstand its not like I am trying to do it identical but I want to make a new refreshing version of my main island so that way it feels more stand out. It just be you and you think I am trying to make it similar, but you have to understand when you restart there is different layouts to choose and I have to decide which layout will work for me. Just because I say that doesn't mean its going to be the same. So even though you don't see my perspective I guess I am just going to restart my main island so that way I can make it more better, not the same as Twilight but it has the same feeling to it as Twilight. You may not be familar with the Kingdom Hearts games but those names "Traverse" and Twilight" is where its based off of.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay this is something that I've been wondering with my old island. I made my 2nd island in a design that I've felt really proud about, but for some reason when I compare my 2nd island to my main island I just feel like I put too much effort into it. I mean I was trying to make changes on the main island, but the ideas that I wanted on that island is not fitting well with what I came up on my 2nd island. So now I am wondering do I restart the old island so I can make a different layout that is almost like Twilight? I know that I can carry all of my items over from the old island to the new island, but I am not sure.
> 
> I know I said in the past that I wanted to keep my main island, but after getting the 2nd island and designing it I feel more happy with that one, but the old island I have I just don't know. This is like comparing "old vs new" at this point. Its a weird thing to ask. I feel stuck.
> Old Island:
> View attachment 376598
> New Island (2nd Island)
> View attachment 376600


I think that unless your main issue with your first island is the placement of resident services you should keep it.
Even if you flattened it, you'd still be in a better position than if you restarted it.
You'd lose all of the work you've done over thousands of hours and I'm just not sure its worth it.

I would see this as an opportunity to play your first island again. Take it piece by piece. If you make an area you like, keep it. Move to the areas that surround it and try to make them blend into it.

Also, since you have a new island going already, you might find yourself overwhelmed if you tried to have a second one thats also at the very start.

Thats just how I'd look at it


----------



## Joshua_25

No I am not. And yet again, its your choice, your decision to make.. but you did state in your original post that you wanted a layout that is almost like twilight.. and in my mind that translated to your map and how that looks.. but maybe thats my misinterpretation.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I think that unless your main issue with your first island is the placement of resident services you should keep it.
> Even if you flattened it, you'd still be in a better position than if you restarted it.
> You'd lose all of the work you've done over thousands of hours and I'm just not sure its worth it.
> 
> I would see this as an opportunity to play your first island again. Take it piece by piece. If you make an area you like, keep it. Move to the areas that surround it and try to make them blend into it.
> 
> Also, since you have a new island going already, you might find yourself overwhelmed if you tried to have a second one thats also at the very start.
> 
> Thats just how I'd look at it


I am not too overwhelmed with the 2nd island because I am pretty much taking my time with it and I am not trying to rush through it. Its the main issue I have is the Resident Services on the main island. Its like on the left side of the map and the airport is a bit too close so I had an idea that I wanted but it didn't work so I might as well have to restart. 

Also since I have a 2nd island I can just carry all of the items from the old island to the 2nd island so I don't feel like losing everything. So in a way I still can have my stuff while restarting. I did learn about this when my friend restarted her island and she had to take all of her items to her new island. Sure that is time consuming, but it will be worth it in the end.

No matter what ideas I do on the old island its not working in my favor. The 2nd island is what I wanted my original island to be like and I was surprised that I made it better, but its just that the old layout I have at the moment is not doing any better. Even if I do flatten it, it still won't work well, because I do remember my old layout having a separate pond and waterfall but the problem is I don't remember where it originally was so there's that.  I guess the only thing I would lose out on is DIYS, but I can care less about that, because I've seen all of the DIYS I learned so far.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



Joshua_25 said:


> No I am not. And yet again, its your choice, your decision to make.. but you did state in your original post that you wanted a layout that is almost like twilight.. and in my mind that translated to your map and how that looks.. but maybe thats my misinterpretation.


When I said that I meant that I want to make it "like Twilight, but in a different layout" but thanks for your feedback anyway.


----------



## VanitasFan26

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am not too overwhelmed with the 2nd island because I am pretty much taking my time with it and I am not trying to rush through it. Its the main issue I have is the Resident Services on the main island. Its like on the left side of the map and the airport is a bit too close so I had an idea that I wanted but it didn't work so I might as well have to restart.
> 
> Also since I have a 2nd island I can just carry all of the items from the old island to the 2nd island so I don't feel like losing everything. So in a way I still can have my stuff while restarting. I did learn about this when my friend restarted her island and she had to take all of her items to her new island. Sure that is time consuming, but it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> No matter what ideas I do on the old island its not working in my favor. The 2nd island is what I wanted my original island to be like and I was surprised that I made it better, but its just that the old layout I have at the moment is not doing any better. Even if I do flatten it, it still won't work well, because I do remember my old layout having a separate pond and waterfall but the problem is I don't remember where it originally was so there's that.  I guess the only thing I would lose out on is DIYS, but I can care less about that, because I've seen all of the DIYS I learned so far.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021
> 
> 
> When I said that I meant that I want to make it "like Twilight, but in a different layout" but thanks for your feedback anyway.


Btw I have everything planned out and if you do have a 2nd island this is where it can be helpful when restarting if you don't want to lose everything. 

Before deleting the old island: 
1. Make sure all favorite villagers are moved out to Twilight 
2. Take all the users belongings and carry it over to Twilight 
3. Once every home is cleaned out delete resident/users 
4. Take all the bells, every item from storage, and carry to Twilight 
5. Spend all the reminding Nook Miles on all users to get addtional Nook Mile Tickets 
6. Grab all the Items on Island to take with you to Twilight 
7. Dig all the flowers and put them in Twilight 
8. When everything is cleared out "Delete Save Data"

 Ideas for New Traverse Island: 
1. Airport Color must be Green 
2. Resident Services needs to be on the top left corner map 
3. Airport needs to be far away from Resident Services 
4. Secret Island must be on Top right Corner
5. Must have only a single flowing river 
6. Dock must be on the Right side of the map
7. Get every item that you got from old Traverse to the new Traverse on Twilight 8. Keep starter villagers if duplicates kick them out with amiibos if not keep them until photo obtained.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just to let everyone know that if you have a friend or a 2nd switch like I do it will take a long time to transfer all the items you have on your old island to your friend to keep or your 2nd island to hold on to before you restart. Let me just say this took me 7 hours to do.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I finally made my decesion. After a year and 2 months of playing, I am going to restart my main island Traverse after 3,000 hours of gameplay. 

This is something I've been wanting to do for the longest time, but for the longest time I've been living on Traverse I feel like its time for me to move on. The island of Traverse was an interesting experience. When I started off, I didn't know what I was doing. I had no idea what to do stuff and I over stressed myself trying to figure out how to design Traverse. I did visit other people's islands for Inspiration and truth be told I was impressed with their island, but it made me hate how Traverse looks. Over a year I've made it my goal to make Traverse the best island it can be, but it only just made me burned myself out.

Then there was times where I went to a trading site to get the stuff I want, but I knew at that point it spoiled me and caused me to have trust issues when making friends. Some people wanted to be friend, but then I come to find out that they only used me to get stuff out of me and then they stopped talking to me. Even today when I tried to talk to my friends they either have forgotten about me or they just don't seem to want to talk to me anymore.

Now I come to the Present and since I moved to a new Island by the name Twilight with Roxas being the new Resident Representative. (Since I got a 2nd Switch) I just had to make a decision. That decision is to let Traverse go and move on to a different island of my own. I don't know, because when I look at it, it just brings back terrible memories of what happened, and reminded me all of the bad stuff that happen. I know there were things that I could've done better, but it just wasn't making me feel happy. Also what ideas I had for Traverse wasn't working and it just wasn't in my favor.

So now I am going to wait until everything is cleared out from my home, carry all the stuff out from Traverse to Twilight and onto the new Island when I finally go to a new Island to help broaden my Horizons. Traverse will be gone for good. Its been a rough Journey, but for now its time to move on from this island and start over on a new island to help me feel better about myself.


----------



## VanitasFan26

well it finally happened I restarted my old island. I recently started decorating since carrying everything over was a real pain, but here is the new island layout I went with and just my luck I got a Green Airport. I called it "Destiny" because in Kingdom Hearts 1 the main character "Sora" is from that original island that was destroyed by the darkness. Anyways here is the map layout:


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Ok, here’s the thing. I am kinda burnt out with NH and my island is 5 stars and has been for a while now.

As far as terraforming goes I am pretty much done with the island. I got the map with the double south rivers and resident services is completely centered as is the secret beach...which I love. Pretty much my island is completely symmetrical and my OCD would bug me if it wasn’t.

As far as native things go I was lucky to get Peaches. Didn’t care about what flower. And even though it is not blue my airport is green which I like to think of it as my Vulcan Blood(Big Star Trek fan here) so that is fine. The beach is almost perfect so no complaints there.

Now the thing is I want a new start but all the work, not to mention I have all of my dreamies, items catalog, and all my hybrid and perfect flowers.

I’d hate to lose all that work. Please advice. I am really in a slump as far as desire to play.

I will add pics of my map once  I figure out how.


----------



## Moritz

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Ok, here’s the thing. I am kinda burnt out with NH and my island is 5 stars and has been for a while now.
> 
> As far as terraforming goes I am pretty much done with the island. I got the map with the double south rivers and resident services is completely centered as is the secret beach...which I love. Pretty much my island is completely symmetrical and my OCD would bug me if it wasn’t.
> 
> As far as native things go I was lucky to get Peaches. Didn’t care about what flower. And even though it is not blue my airport is green which I like to think of it as my Vulcan Blood(Big Star Trek fan here) so that is fine. The beach is almost perfect so no complaints there.
> 
> Now the thing is I want a new start but all the work, not to mention I have all of my dreamies, items catalog, and all my hybrid and perfect flowers.
> 
> I’d hate to lose all that work. Please advice. I am really in a slump as far as desire to play.
> 
> I will add pics of my map once  I figure out how.


Unless you're really motivated for a new start, I wouldn't do it.
You could find yourself in a position where a new island doesn't bring back the spark, but all your hard work has been deleted. And that would super suck


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Moritz said:


> Unless you're really motivated for a new start, I wouldn't do it.
> You could find yourself in a position where a new island doesn't bring back the spark, but all your hard work has been deleted. And that would super suck


I’m at work and my coworker and I have been talking and I think I am going to move things around instead of resetting.


----------



## blizz10

For those with 2 switches, do you have both islands in the same hemisphere? I am thinking about getting a second switch instead of restarting, so just curious if any benefits of starting the second island in a different hemisphere? Or would it be too weird for "real time" play?


----------



## azurill

blizz10 said:


> For those with 2 switches, do you have both islands in the same hemisphere? I am thinking about getting a second switch instead of restarting, so just curious if any benefits of starting the second island in a different hemisphere? Or would it be too weird for "real time" play?


I have my second island in a different hemisphere. I really like having an island in each hemisphere.  One of my reasons was it was nice having an island in summer when my main island was in winter. Seasonal DIY’s can be a pain to get especially the maple leaf and Cherry Blossom. I didn’t want my islands on the same hemisphere because I didn’t want to search for them on two islands at the same time.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Well after some hard thinking I finally resetted. I did however give my friend a couple of my villagers that she wanted so they went to a good home.

Now, I am pleased with my new start so far...even though I am pretty sure the map I chose is almost the exact thing I started with in the first place but oh well. The first two villagers where Pheobe and Sprocket and I am happy with them, fruit is Peaches, Airport is green, resident services is centered as is the secret beach...so those where perfect.

I wanted to avoid soft resetting the first 3 villagers from the plots and the game was super nice to me, I got Jacob, Lolly, and Audie...super happy with these.

Now as far as the Nook stop items I have yet to see which colors I have soo we will see.

All in all I am very happy, still gonna miss some things but that will always happen.


----------



## mushiimawu

I'm planning on resetting my island soon and was hoping if anyone would help me out in how to go about making a marshmallow/mystery themed island (the marshmallow for aesthetic and then mystery just to make it interesting for myself). My problem is mostly I don't know how I would even go about doing this and I don't think I'd be able to find inspo for it (which unfortunately I'm not very good at designing without references) I feel a little stuck and helpless.


----------



## CylieDanny

I might restart my island, just because it's kinda getting stale, and I want to do something else. I like decorating my island, but I went side ways, and don't know what I'm doing with it anymore. So, I think I should restart

I got all my villagers, so I can always add them all back. I was either going to go back to my original dark  fantasy idea. Then thought about maybe doing an eagle island (because it sounds fun) but still pondering ideas. Just something new and fun.

It's not that I don't love my island, but I'm thinking about it. Any advice on doing all same species island, or a dark fantasy island?


----------



## JellyBeans

finally taking the plunge and resetting my day one island in the hopes that rebuilding an island from the beginning/starting over with a blank slate will ease my burnout a little! it kinda sucks to be just wasting everything sat in my storage etc but i don't have anything nobody else is selling lol


----------



## Bekaa

I am looking for someone to hold some items for me while I reset. I’m just keeping bells and tools. should only take, at most, two trips. Thank you.


----------



## Joshua_25

Bekaa said:


> I am looking for someone to hold some items for me while I reset. I’m just keeping bells and tools. should only take, at most, two trips. Thank you.



What happened? Are you already done with this island? Or is your layout not working?


----------



## Bekaa

Joshua_25 said:


> What happened? Are you already done with this island? Or is your layout not working?


Well, here’s the deal,
I am happy with my island, and everything is going very well. I have no regrets about resetting, but…

About two days ago I had this idea pop into my head. And now I can’t stop thinking about it. My current theme is Victorian, and Ive decided that I will wait until the winter holidays to come back to that idea. My new idea has a summer tropical theme, and I wanted to do something very different from what you see all over Pinterest and YouTube. How about you? Did you reset?


----------



## LokiBoy

Just reset my island and it was the best thing I could have done for this game to last for me. I rushed through my first run of the game and finished it really fast, not I am taking my time and really enjoying the game for what it is. Im so glad I did this cause now I cant stop playing again. I was so worried I would lose interest in this great game. Now I just cant wait to see what E3 bring to ACNH!


----------



## your local goomy

Bekaa said:


> Well, here’s the deal,
> I am happy with my island, and everything is going very well. I have no regrets about resetting, but…
> 
> About two days ago I had this idea pop into my head. And now I can’t stop thinking about it. My current theme is Victorian, and Ive decided that I will wait until the winter holidays to come back to that idea. My new idea has a summer tropical theme, and I wanted to do something very different from what you see all over Pinterest and YouTube. How about you? Did you reset?


I was in a similar boat. I was sort of going for the pastel/cottagecore aesthetic that's all over Pinterest, but it just wasn't working for me. I wanted my island to be my own without these stupid restrictions that I had in place for myself. I'll admit that my reset has been rough, with losing some of my favorite villagers and all (I'll never forget you, Megan ), but honestly I can't say I regret it too much. This is gonna sound ultra cheesy, but you should do what you think is best and not focus so much on what you see on the internet. Most of my NL resets were because I felt inferior to those aesthetic towns I saw online, and I never truly enjoyed the game. There's nothing wrong with those towns/islands by any means, but if you want to think outside the box, I say go for it!


----------



## Joshua_25

Bekaa said:


> Well, here’s the deal,
> I am happy with my island, and everything is going very well. I have no regrets about resetting, but…
> 
> About two days ago I had this idea pop into my head. And now I can’t stop thinking about it. My current theme is Victorian, and Ive decided that I will wait until the winter holidays to come back to that idea. My new idea has a summer tropical theme, and I wanted to do something very different from what you see all over Pinterest and YouTube. How about you? Did you reset?



Yeah, about a week and half ago. Things are going slow though haha. Want to make the most of it this time!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Ok, here’s the thing. I am kinda burnt out with NH and my island is 5 stars and has been for a while now.
> 
> As far as terraforming goes I am pretty much done with the island. I got the map with the double south rivers and resident services is completely centered as is the secret beach...which I love. Pretty much my island is completely symmetrical and my OCD would bug me if it wasn’t.
> 
> As far as native things go I was lucky to get Peaches. Didn’t care about what flower. And even though it is not blue my airport is green which I like to think of it as my Vulcan Blood(Big Star Trek fan here) so that is fine. The beach is almost perfect so no complaints there.
> 
> Now the thing is I want a new start but all the work, not to mention I have all of my dreamies, items catalog, and all my hybrid and perfect flowers.
> 
> I’d hate to lose all that work. Please advice. I am really in a slump as far as desire to play.
> 
> I will add pics of my map once  I figure out how.



Well I restarted my island 4 weeks ago and I will give you some tips of what you need to do if you don't want to lose everything:


Have a trusted friend hold on to your stuff before restarting. You will need important items like your tools, bells and any item that you worked hard to get carry that over to. I had a 2nd Switch in my situation with a 2nd island so I was able to do most of it myself.
Use Custom Designs to mark where buildings will go. So you may realize that when you restart you don't have access to the island designer because you have to go through all the tutorial just to unlock it. You can use custom patterns to basically design your island as soon as you get the Custom App for your Nookphone.
Make sure you pick the right map layout that best benefits you. One of things to keep in mind when restarting is deciding what Map layout you want. That includes the location of Resident Services, Secret Beach, Dock, and what Rocks you want for your island. If you don't like the first 4 selections you can restart and try again. Its RNG so that can be a pain if you want to pick what native fruit you want and Airport Color.
Make a 2nd character to hold onto more stuff and use the Recycle bin when picking up items. You may not have used this before but basically when you use the "Call Resident" App you can play with the 2nd user (you need another controller to do this) make sure they are the follower and they can pick up whatever is on the ground and it will disappear and go into the recycle bin at Resident Services'.


----------



## Bekaa

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well I restarted my island 4 weeks ago and I will give you some tips of what you need to do if you don't want to lose everything:
> 
> 
> Have a trusted friend hold on to your stuff before restarting. You will need important items like your tools, bells and any item that you worked hard to get carry that over to. I had a 2nd Switch in my situation with a 2nd island so I was able to do most of it myself.
> Use Custom Designs to mark where buildings will go. So you may realize that when you restart you don't have access to the island designer because you have to go through all the tutorial just to unlock it. You can use custom patterns to basically design your island as soon as you get the Custom App for your Nookphone.
> Make sure you pick the right map layout that best benefits you. One of things to keep in mind when restarting is deciding what Map layout you want. That includes the location of Resident Services, Secret Beach, Dock, and what Rocks you want for your island. If you don't like the first 4 selections you can restart and try again. Its RNG so that can be a pain if you want to pick what native fruit you want and Airport Color.
> Make a 2nd character to hold onto more stuff and use the Recycle bin when picking up items. You may not have used this before but basically when you use the "Call Resident" App you can play with the 2nd user (you need another controller to do this) make sure they are the follower and they can pick up whatever is on the ground and it will disappear and go into the recycle bin at Resident Services'.


This is great advice. Thanks!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bekaa said:


> This is great advice. Thanks!


You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## AlyssaAC

After a lot of careful thinking I decided to rest for the last time. Something about my last island wasn’t clicking with me. Plus, I didn’t like the fact I didn’t reset for the right island features, like airport color and I did not want to be stuck with the blue airport. So I spent all day today resetting and I did it! I literally found the perfect island that will allow me to do something I really love. I even came up with a good name right as the moment to choose an island name to go with, which is pretty amazing. It’s named Honey Bay and I’m gonna work hard on this one. I love it soo much more than any other of the islands I’ve had since release date of New Horizons.


----------



## Bekaa

your local goomy said:


> I was in a similar boat. I was sort of going for the pastel/cottagecore aesthetic that's all over Pinterest, but it just wasn't working for me. I wanted my island to be my own without these stupid restrictions that I had in place for myself. I'll admit that my reset has been rough, with losing some of my favorite villagers and all (I'll never forget you, Megan ), but honestly I can't say I regret it too much. This is gonna sound ultra cheesy, but you should do what you think is best and not focus so much on what you see on the internet. Most of my NL resets were because I felt inferior to those aesthetic towns I saw online, and I never truly enjoyed the game. There's nothing wrong with those towns/islands by any means, but if you want to think outside the box, I say go for it!


So true. So well said! Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2021



Rosered22 said:


> After a lot of careful thinking I decided to rest for the last time. Something about my last island wasn’t clicking with me. Plus, I didn’t like the fact I didn’t reset for the right island features, like airport color and I did not want to be stuck with the blue airport. So I spent all day today resetting and I did it! I literally found the perfect island that will allow me to do something I really love. I even came up with a good name right as the moment to choose an island name to go with, which is pretty amazing. It’s named Honey Bay and I’m gonna work hard on this one. I love it soo much more than any other of the islands I’ve had since release date of New Horizons.


Good for you! And, I love the name of the new island. I know exactly what you mean about an island just not quite being “right“, and trying to hard to make things perfect that you lose sight of the fun. Good luck with your new island.


----------



## SarahsNY

I lost interest in the game about a year ago and really want to get back into it. Restarting seems like a good option since my old island just feels overwhelming to go back to and I never did much terraforming... but then I’d have to get all the diys again. I wish the island representative could move and start a new island so much. 
I got lucky and my fruit and airport color are exactly what I wanted, even if in hindsight resident services is in a bit of a problematic place.


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm thinking about resetting, but only if they bring significant new content into the game.  More shop upgrades, missing NPCs (Cafe, etc), and mini games/new places to visit.  

I think it would be fun to start from scratch with a complete game.  No TTing, just slowly playing through the game and unlocking things bit by bit. But without new content I don't think it's worth the trouble to restart.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I feel somewhat ridiculous, as I have read this thread and I know my particular situation is exactly like everyone else’s…but:

I am thinking of resetting because I think I need my second island experience to be different than my first (originally, I was thinking I would get bored of my first island, but that didn’t pan out so need to make them more different), and I have a specific weird lore/ idea in my head. I know about losing everything but what I carry over to my main island and am not too upset about that - I don’t dislike my island map or anything but would primarily be resetting for: 1. Island name change; 2. Character change; 3. Language - though I can switch back and forth I would like to primarily play my second island in Japanese and therefore have my island name and character names in Japanese (probably). I would also restart with a secondary account as my main player so I could be ‘friends’ with my island rep on my main island

Considering this, it seems like there is no reason to not restart, right? Except the sunk cost fallacy and losing my beloved villagers (who I know I can get back through amiibo, patience, and trading, but will still be sad to lose, especially paolo, hamlet, and Judy)

So it seems like in this situation, it does make sense, right?


----------



## your local goomy

I'm extremely dissatisfied with my island. The only thing I really like about it are the villagers, which is why I'm debating whether or not I should actually reset. I know that there's people who hold villagers, but, like...I like a ton of my villagers. The villagers I really like are Megan, Sherb, Judy, Reneigh, Audie, Wolfgang, and Marina...7 villagers. Even if someone was willing to hold them for me, I don't want someone to have to go through all of that, and I'm not exactly willing to do all the TT to move people out, either.

All of my issues with my island are pretty minor, such as the fruit (me playing NH and not having peaches as my main fruit seems wrong), the general layout, as I'm not great at terraforming, and, most importantly, the hemisphere. I figured that playing on the Southern Hemisphere would be fun as I've never experienced winter in an AC game, and live in the Northern Hemisphere irl and wanted to be "different," but...now I'm absolutely sick of it. All of the fun stuff happens in summer, and considering that I most likely won't be playing the game in winter, it just feels wrong to miss out on all that stuff. Like, I know that the Bug Off, one of my favorite events in AC, was pretty recent and I missed it. I'm just not enjoying winter anymore. It's all worn off.

Yeah, pretty much the only thing I like about my island is the villagers, whom I'm reluctant to let go of, and I'm just not enjoying myself. I understand there's a way to get the villagers back, albeit a difficult one, such as campsite resetting and NMT grinding, but it just seems way too difficult. I'm really struggling here. About 90% of me wants to reset, but that other 10% of me is saying not to.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> I'm extremely dissatisfied with my island. The only thing I really like about it are the villagers, which is why I'm debating whether or not I should actually reset. I know that there's people who hold villagers, but, like...I like a ton of my villagers. The villagers I really like are Megan, Sherb, Judy, Reneigh, Audie, Wolfgang, and Marina...7 villagers. Even if someone was willing to hold them for me, I don't want someone to have to go through all of that, and I'm not exactly willing to do all the TT to move people out, either.
> 
> All of my issues with my island are pretty minor, such as the fruit (me playing NH and not having peaches as my main fruit seems wrong), the general layout, as I'm not great at terraforming, and, most importantly, the hemisphere. I figured that playing on the Southern Hemisphere would be fun as I've never experienced winter in an AC game, and live in the Northern Hemisphere irl and wanted to be "different," but...now I'm absolutely sick of it. All of the fun stuff happens in summer, and considering that I most likely won't be playing the game in winter, it just feels wrong to miss out on all that stuff. Like, I know that the Bug Off, one of my favorite events in AC, was pretty recent and I missed it. I'm just not enjoying winter anymore. It's all worn off.
> 
> Yeah, pretty much the only thing I like about my island is the villagers, whom I'm reluctant to let go of, and I'm just not enjoying myself. I understand there's a way to get the villagers back, albeit a difficult one, such as campsite resetting and NMT grinding, but it just seems way too difficult. I'm really struggling here. About 90% of me wants to reset, but that other 10% of me is saying not to.


Well if you don't want anyone to help you to hold on to your villagers or your items you might as well get a 2nd Switch just to do this. I know in my case I had to do all of this myself let me say it took me 2 weeks to move everything out from my old island to the 2nd island just to hold on to it so I can restart. So I understand how you feel. So I do have 2 islands Destiny (set in the North) and Twilight (set in the South) so far its been a great experience seeing both at once. 

Also you may have to go through the tutorial again if you really want to go through that process of building back up your island again to 3 stars just to get KK slider to unlock the Island Designer App. If you seen everything that the game has to offer its best to time travel just to speed things up, but I understand that if you want to take your time and not rush then you can do that too. 

Anyways its up to you to decide what works best for you, but take it from someone who has to go through the same issue too because I had to work so hard carrying everything so it was a real pain, but it was worth it.


----------



## your local goomy

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well if you don't want anyone to help you to hold on to your villagers or your items you might as well get a 2nd Switch just to do this. I know in my case I had to do all of this myself let me say it took me 2 weeks to move everything out from my old island to the 2nd island just to hold on to it so I can restart. So I understand how you feel. So I do have 2 islands Destiny (set in the North) and Twilight (set in the South) so far its been a great experience seeing both at once.
> 
> Also you may have to go through the tutorial again if you really want to go through that process of building back up your island again to 3 stars just to get KK slider to unlock the Island Designer App. If you seen everything that the game has to offer its best to time travel just to speed things up, but I understand that if you want to take your time and not rush then you can do that too.
> 
> Anyways its up to you to decide what works best for you, but take it from someone who has to go through the same issue too because I had to work so hard carrying everything so it was a real pain, but it was worth it.


I'm willing to have someone hold my items, but it's the villagers that I struggle with. I'm fairly certain that I'm going to reset. I'll just save the ones I really like; I'll have to find NMTs and the like to grind for the others unfortunately.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> I'm willing to have someone hold my items, but it's the villagers that I struggle with.


Well yeah that one is more tedious. You see in my case I had to build back up the Campsite during the tutorial. So I have to have all 10 villagers living on the island and then I have to do so much time traveling to kick them out. Here comes the part thats tedious. You have to go on your old island, make a villager you want to leave move out using either amiibo cards or time travel 15 days for the thought bubble to land on the villager you want to leave. 

Now you need to bring your other character to the island. Basically use your another switch with a 2nd account with an online membership (this only works if you have digital copy) and travel to your old island where the villager is moving out and then you can invite them on the 2nd island to hold on to them so that way when you restart and get your new island you can go back to your 2nd island and get them again. Of course the bad thing is that the friendship is not there so you may not have the same connection. 

I am just telling it like how it was and it is very time consuming and complicated so really think about this if you really want to keep your villagers or if you want to find them again from hunting or waiting for a random visit on the campsite.


----------



## your local goomy

I can't afford a second switch, as my family's struggling financially and we need to focus on getting things like food and other necessities, so doing it this way is all I can do.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> I can't afford a second switch, as my family's struggling financially and we need to focus on getting things like food and other necessities, so doing it this way is all I can do.


Like I said you do what you think works for you.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

think through it i restarted my island 3 times and the 2nd time i did i didn't finish it was a fairycore island but my tip for you is to plan or like make a list of what items you want

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2021



your local goomy said:


> I can't afford a second switch, as my family's struggling financially and we need to focus on getting things like food and other necessities, so doing it this way is all I can do.


me too thats why its hard to reset because youll have to start all over but you wish to keep all your islands


----------



## mangoseason

I just did a reset. Here are all the reasons I can think of:

1) I can’t stand my native flower ie pansies. I tried to work with it. I just couldn’t. They look too much like faces. 

2) I was TT-ing excessively to get villagers to move out. When really they’re all lovely. I just didn’t even give them a chance. 

3) I paid off my loans with the help of a lot of people. I still don’t think help is bad. But they helped me to the point I was only playing to make my island look good. 

This time. No TT. Time to pay off those loans on my own. And maybe this will prevent the burnout I could feel was coming.


----------



## HappyTails

I restarted again. I lost complete sight of what I wanted to do in this game, which was just have fun and play and not worry about anything.

Well starting in about May, I starting spending more time decorating and started slowly neglected my villagers and started missing events (although this could be more about the fact I work on Saturdays when most events in game are and less to do with my obsession with terraforming) and I can feel my interest in my island waning. I did try to continue playing but it was a lost cause, it was just no fun anymore. Also I bought stuff from people on here because I was too impatient to wait until they showed up naturally. They eventually did a few weeks after I bought them. And if I had just waited, I would have gotten them naturally. Also, another thing I started doing was letting my Nook trips go to waste because I started buying tickets just to go to the island, see a villager and leave, when I could have farmed resources. Also I said as part of my have fun and just play concept, I said I wasn't going to be choosy about the villagers, as any villager was welcome on my island. I became choosy about the villagers.

So I decided to start fresh again with with my goals back in place: pay off my house loans with money I earn myself, let items come naturally and get every villager picture and just have fun and not worry about the small stuff. I lost sight of those goals somewhere along the way but I'm starting over and those goals are firmly set back in place. Let's hope second time's the charm. XD


----------



## your local goomy

As someone who's reset like, 4 or 5 times now, I also want to give some more advice to those considering resetting. I'm for it in certain circumstances, but against it in others. My greatest advice for you that I learned from my latest island, Hurawalhi, is to just give things a chance. I've definitely had my regrets with Hurawalhi and have considered resetting, but this is seriously turning out to be my best island because I AM giving things a chance.

Firstly, give your villagers a chance. One of my biggest regrets on Hurawalhi was letting Jacques go. I would've had three smugs, but that's something that I'm not opposed to anymore. I rushed into things way too much because I thought I knew my exact dreamies, but he really grew on me...and by the time I realized it, it was too late. Now, I've decided that as soon as I get the space, he's coming back. And I'm going to actually cycle out my villagers to keep things fresh! I'm also going to be less anal about having an equal gender ratio or having one of each personality type.

Secondly, give the island itself a chance. Personally, setting long-term goals helps me a lot. My biggest goal for Hurawalhi is to display every fish and bug model in the game with just my island rep and possibly one side character. It'll take a long time, but I'm determined! Something I also suggest is to give your terraforming a chance. Once I flattened my island, I did the terraforming...gosh, like 3 times? I goofed up a lot and thought I destroyed my island, and honestly had to have a friend convince me to not throw it all away. It's definitely worked out for me. Even if it isn't perfect, it's mine. It's not perfect, but it's the happiest I've ever been with an island.

So, that's the advice that this old goom has to give. If you want to reset on a whim, give it a chance. If you still don't like it...then the decision is yours.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided to reset my old island of Oceana. Thing is, I was rushing way too fast and I wasn’t having fun with it or any of the previous islands too. So today I made my new island of Cozy Wood and decided to take my time with this one and not rush. Also, I think I’ve come to realize I don’t like time traveling, so I’m definitely not going to be doing that anymore. So between the taking my time and no time traveling, I feel much happier now than I did before.


----------



## Bethboj

WhitBit said:


> I'm thinking about resetting, but only if they bring significant new content into the game.  More shop upgrades, missing NPCs (Cafe, etc), and mini games/new places to visit.
> 
> I think it would be fun to start from scratch with a complete game.  No TTing, just slowly playing through the game and unlocking things bit by bit. But without new content I don't think it's worth the trouble to restart.


I am also thinking about doing this. But currently the only thing there is to do is terraforming, even the events are old. I’d love to be able to play without TTing, I loved plying daily when it first came out. But now there’s just not enough to do daily.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm in another pretty difficult rut. I have a super cute island theme in mind, and I'd really like to be able to work it out, but the problem is that I poured a lot into my past island and I'm not SUPER willing to just throw all of that away and redo everything from scratch. I'd really like to use this island theme, but I just don't know if restarting is worth it. I could always move this secondary theme over to my NL town, but I rarely play my 3DS and as much as I've been trying to get back into NL, most of my towns sit abandoned. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Bunlily

WhitBit said:


> I'm thinking about resetting, but only if they bring significant new content into the game.


This. I will probably reset my island and start playing again if they bring new content to the game that gives me a reason to want to play again.


----------



## Bethboj

Bunlily said:


> This. I will probably reset my island and start playing again if they bring new content to the game that gives me a reason to want to play again.


I recently reset in the hopes they bring something good out this year. I have to say that it has been refreshing to have stuff to do again, but I never had my island fully done up and looking gorgeous like some people so I wasn’t losing much!


----------



## Sophie23

I just restarted (*❦ω❦)

I named mine KawaiiCove


----------



## SunfishAsylum

I'm re-starting my island today/tonight and want to give everything I have away. I'm new to the forum, is there a place I can post the Dodo code for people to visit and take?


----------



## Moritz

I'm thinking of restarting my second island... again. I put a lot of work into making it how I want it. But I feel I put in too much work terraforming instead of just playing the game.

Now I have its layout how I want, and have all the villagers I want. But no items placed down and no real desire to play. I just go on my main island where I'm happy and relaxed instead.

Every time I go on, I see how much work I have to do to make it look good and just turn it off.
Also the fact I want to decorate it with autumn items that I don't have the diys for and I don't want to TT as I took a bit of a break last year so never fully experienced autumn in the game naturally yet.

I'm worried that if I restart I will regret it as I've done that so many times on my second switch.

I always start out with the intention of playing like I did when the game first came out, but then things don't go perfectly as I want, I start comparing to my main island that I love, and start time travelling to fix it all.

Maybe I should just accept that I can only care about 1 island and thats my main island.
I dunno.

I probably won't reset... I'd lose so much stuff. maybe I should just get a third switch (I joke)


----------



## JKDOS

SunfishAsylum said:


> I'm re-starting my island today/tonight and want to give everything I have away. I'm new to the forum, is there a place I can post the Dodo code for people to visit and take?



Hi, welcome to TBT. I'm sorry you didn't get a response to your question the other day. Things are a little slow right now while we wait for Nintendo to bring us some new content.

If you haven't discovered it yet, the best place to give your items away would be https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/nooks-cranny.237/

You may also use the same place if you need help obtaining some items such a as fruit on your new island. Good luck on your new island. 



Moritz said:


> I probably won't reset... I'd lose so much stuff. maybe I should just get a third switch (I joke)



Ah, Nintendo's master plan to sell you the OLED Switch is working. Losing all the DIYs and storage is rough. I'm still holding out hope that we get a New Game+ feature like New Leaf had. I'm kind of in a slump with my second town too. I like half the map, but not the other half. I can't really destroy the half I hate without affecting the half I like.  I also fear I'm going to reach the point of no return with it if I'm not careful. When I think about it, I just want to get off. My second island was suppose to be a way to experiment more without worrying about destroying my main island, so I don't know why it bothers me so much.


----------



## HappyTails

After resetting and resetting and resetting and honesty almost giving up on this game entirely I finally found my forever island. I had reset back on the 31st that island didn't feel right and I had also started back on the being picky about villagers thing that I said I wasn't going to do and it killed that island I didn't feel attached to anyways.

Originally I wanted to name my island Everglades after the Florida Everglades.  Florida is known for oranges so I was looking for an island with oranges and an airport color that was either blue because blue is the complementary color of orange or orange airport because matchies. Well I found a few maps that matched those criterias but when I stepped on the island I didn't get the 'this is home' vibe. So I decided to make a list of all the fruit and what state each fruit is known for like instance, Georgia is peaches if I got an island with peaches I would pick a city in Georgia to name my island.

Well my 'this is home' that I finally found has apples and a green airport. Which is perfect because green is the complementary color of red. So I decided to name my island Chehalis which is a port in Washington state (Washington is known for apples) and I couldn't be happier.

The point of this post is to just let people know that if you don't limit yourself based on fruit or airport color because you might realized that you might come across something so much better that you will not want to ever let go of. Everglades with oranges is a cute idea but I found that I love Chehalis with apples 1000× better. Thanks for reading.

Oh and one last thing. Don't let the color locked items deter you. You got the ugly yellow lighthouse? No problem either buy or trade for a different color lighthouse or make that lighthouse work in your favor. Surround it with pretty purple hybrids for an idea. Yellow is the complementary color of purple after all. 

My sudden obsession with complementary colors.


----------



## Moritz

HappyTails said:


> The point of this post is to just let people know that if you don't limit yourself based on fruit or airport color because you might realized that you might come across something so much better that you will not want to ever let go of.


I know this will only add to people's confusion, but I have a counter haha.

On my main island I got tired of resting because it was the day of release and I just wanted to play.
I figured cherries were cool enough because they were in the movie and yellow wasn't bad for the airport. 

I love my main island, but both of these things bug me to this day. They're not huge enough to make me delete 1200 of play time. But I'd kill to change them.

On my second island I went in knowing I wanted an orange airport and oranges as my fruit.
I settled on pears, one of my favourite fruits in the game, and I really regretted it.
I actually ended up restarting my island. 
This happened twice.

I now have oranges and an orange airport and I am so happy with that combo.

Sticking with what I knew I wanted was absolutely the right call for me.
Trying different colours and fruits just made me like the island less.


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah my suggestion might not work for everyone. For the longest time it didn't work for me either so I get it.


----------



## voltairenism

deleted a 720 hours island bc i wanted to have a game to relax on my college break and stardew valley or minecraft werent doing it for me. i immediatly regreted it xD but after playing the begging (which i thought would be the most boring part) was actually so relaxing. i decided to not bring anything with me so i have to farm for money and diys again, which is actually..... really nice. it's just nice to take your time, not time-travel and have something to do everyday, something look forward for tomorrow


----------



## Bunlily

voltairenism said:


> i decided to not bring anything with me so i have to farm for money and diys again, which is actually..... really nice. it's just nice to take your time, not time-travel and have something to do everyday, something look forward for tomorrow


Hmm.. this is actually inspiring and tempting me to reset.


----------



## voltairenism

Bunlily said:


> Hmm.. this is actually inspiring and tempting me to reset.


Honestly, I really dont regret it anymore. The beggining of the game is sooo relaxing. I just decorate with whatever I get in ballons or trees and make do, it's refreshing to not be perfectionist about decoration. I even missed the song from before the town hall is finished haha
Also because it's summer + diving update, it's a lot more easier to make bells than at game launch

it was a hard decision for me though, so before I did it, I took a stroll around my island, recording it, talked to everyone and made a party at Harvey's lol


----------



## CyJ

IslaYuka said:


> So I’m STILL thinking of resetting but it really scares me. Maybe it’s just that I’m not creative and/or really bad at terraforming and decorating but I really don’t like my island and feel like I need a fresh start. One of the main reasons why I would like to reset is the placement of my airport and RS. The RS is too close to the airport and I think it would be easier to design my island if my airport would be in the middle instead of on the right side.
> 
> I don’t get much enjoyment out of the game anymore and while I know it may sound ridiculous I feel a bit “burnt-out” overthinking my island so much...
> 
> The reasons that hold me back from resetting are that I started during the lockdown back in March together with a friend, my museum progress, my villagers and the bonds with them, the fact that it’s the island I picked while knowing almost nothing about NH (played CF and NL in the past though) and I have OCD so that makes it even worse resetting because I’ll probably overthink all of it. Including even the date I reset my game. It’s hard to explain...
> 
> I know it’s my choice but I want to get as much insight as possible before making the decision and avoiding instant regret.
> 
> I’ll even show an image of my lay-out. Don’t mind the red circles. They were for showing a friend some of the things that can’t be changed.


I just reset after having my island from the start of the pandemic as well. I had all my favorite villagers and was very attached. But the thing was, there wasn't much left to do and I wasn't playing as much. So one day, without even looking at my old island beforehand (because every time I did that I changed my mind) I just DID IT. And the only thing I regret is losing Sherb. I won't tell you to try it, because it's irreversible, but I am glad that I did it.


----------



## JKDOS

voltairenism said:


> The beggining of the game is sooo relaxing. I just decorate with whatever I get in ballons or trees and make do, it's refreshing to not be perfectionist about decoration. I even missed the song from before the town hall is finished haha



The prologue song is definitely really relaxing. It's sad the rest of the game's music doesn't even compare to the same theme and style that the prologue used.  The closest song we get to the prologue is 2AM, but seriously, I am never up past 12am.

The entire beginning of the game was/is my favorite part about New Horizons. Having just 2 villagers living in tents, having Timmy walking around the town holding a flag, and having nothing to really worry about other than maybe getting some bells and miles, or as you mentioned just using what even furniture you can find to decorate with is nice, and the music with the wind (or rain if lucky) just ties everything together.

When resetting your island, the prologue can be something to look forward to.


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to reset during the weekend since I felt like going for a new look for my island. I didn’t like the color of my airport or that I had pears as my native fruit, so I wanted to change that. It was a right choice since I’m liking what I got after resetting a few times. While I have yet to figure out what theme I’d like to decorate my island this time, I’ll relax and get villagers I know I’d enjoy having around on my island instead of having popular ones. For now, I’ll relax and have fun. I might will use some ideas I used for my old island for my new island when I get to decorating it soon.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger

So I have not been playing New horizons in a long long time after losing my physical copy of the game for good although I can still continue on by downloading the digital version because yay for digital saves  .

Like many people other people here in this community I got bored of playing it because there was just a lack of content for me to explore and I gave up while trying to unlock k.k slider.

I really wanted to make a story based island based on the One piece manga and anime series and the island was called Raftel after the final island in the series with my main character looking like the main character Strawhat Luffy and I was aiming to add more characters based off characters from the manga and anime.

If I ever get back into the game I want to reset my game because I am not at all satisifed with my island layout and the lack of progress with the island was what killed my enjoyment for this game and caused me to stop playing the series all together and I started playing other games like Mother 3 ,lot's of jrpgs in general and many other games.

If I do reset my Island I want the themes, characters and setting to be completely changed.

Again I was thinking of doing an island with a story but this time I want to make it much more depressing but not in a horror style as is popular in the community instead I want to focus on subject matter related to childhood + the mistreatment of the elderly which is a big issue in my country of Sweden

In my New leaf town I did do something like this but this time I want to take it a step further.

I want to touch upon subjects like separation anxiety ,childhood neglect and emotional abuse ,sibling favoritism by parents,the effects of a broken childhood and an unstable home enviroment on an adult and the rest of their lives. I will also include symbolism like I did in my New leaf town which was partly inspired by looking at other dream towns especially aika village where one of the rooms was filled with eggshells and a piano which is obviously supposed to represent abusive parents that constantly demand perfection of their children also known as tiger parents or asian parents.

I have heard many horror stories in the news from Sweden where I live of elderly people being mistreated in horrific ways especially with those that are ill and have mental health issues like Dementia such as the cases were no caretakers arrive to help somebody with dementia and they end up suffering for extremely long periods because of it for example  them being forced to sleep in their own feces because nobody bothered to help them with their basic needs like going to the bathroom changing clothes or switching bedsheets.

I want to portray these horrors as best I can to show how bad this can get at times even in first world countries like Sweden where it's sometimes taken for granted that the care for the elderly is adequate and giving them the help they need even when it more often than not clearly isn't.


----------



## floatingzoo

So, my second island is literally only two or three days old (I only just got my house today.) It is going to be based on Club Penguin, and I am going to try to not terraform at all! I decided that I didn't want to name the island something Club Penguin themed however, just in case I wanted to change the theme later down the line. However, when I reached the moment to name my island I completely blanked on anything original. I ended up naming it "Wonderland" (as in Winter Wonderland) because I wanted to progress so badly.

I'm not a big fan of the name now. I want something a bit more original, that isn't so tied to an idea (Alice in Wonderland.) A lot of people suggested naming it "Puffle" and I was just thinking that naming it "Cream Puff" would be really cute!

The map is also not exactly what I was looking for, as you can't access the secret beach without a ladder. Without terraforming, it will always be a bit of a hassle to get down there.

I'm a big fan of the airport, like the native fruit, and besides the secret beach location, the map is nice. I also went through the tutorial with my nephew, so it wouldn't be the one we got together. Thoughts on resetting?


----------



## Msskanira

I'm thinking of resetting, though I am pretty far in - I started playing when ACNH first came out, and then stopped for a while and restarted earlier this year. I'm most of the way through the critterpedia, with only some winter creatures and the summer beetles left. I like some of the villagers (Olivia, Kitt, Fuschia, Tex, Shep, and Kid Cat who I don't have amiibos for being my favorites) and have a nice collection of items and clothing...

I just feel a little lost? I'm not at all good with terraforming and the island is pretty much untouched. I think about doing it but have so much going on in my life that I don't really have the energy. 

I also hate the placement of stuff, because of the river cutting off maybe 60% of the island at first, and I didn't realize it but Resident Services is misaligned just enough to tick me off. I also didn't know airports have different colors and I'm not a fan of the yellow. Most of the island is just empty, with the villager houses and the shops being concentrated in one area and now... Bleh.

I just don't know if it's enough to warrant a full restart? But I want to. I don't like the idea of making a new character for the same island it feels weird to me, lol.

And I guess I will, I just don't want to lose my NMT (I got about 80 of them) and some of my items. I guess my question is, is there anyone (like a shop or something?) that would hold your items for restart? Or any kind of suggestion?


----------



## Croconaw

floatingzoo said:


> So, my second island is literally only two or three days old (I only just got my house today.) It is going to be based on Club Penguin, and I am going to try to not terraform at all! I decided that I didn't want to name the island something Club Penguin themed however, just in case I wanted to change the theme later down the line. However, when I reached the moment to name my island I completely blanked on anything original. I ended up naming it "Wonderland" (as in Winter Wonderland) because I wanted to progress so badly.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the name now. I want something a bit more original, that isn't so tied to an idea (Alice in Wonderland.) A lot of people suggested naming it "Puffle" and I was just thinking that naming it "Cream Puff" would be really cute!
> 
> The map is also not exactly what I was looking for, as you can't access the secret beach without a ladder. Without terraforming, it will always be a bit of a hassle to get down there.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the airport, like the native fruit, and besides the secret beach location, the map is nice. I also went through the tutorial with my nephew, so it wouldn't be the one we got together. Thoughts on resetting?


I’d suggest resetting now. It’s better to start over now than to make a bunch of progress. You won’t lose much restarting now if your island is only a few days old. If that were me, I’d reset immediately.


----------



## floatingzoo

Croconaw said:


> I’d suggest resetting now. It’s better to start over now than to make a bunch of progress. You won’t lose much restarting now if your island is only a few days old. If that were me, I’d reset immediately.


Thank you! Agreed. I'll be resetting as soon as I have some time to dedicate to finding a new map!


----------



## Novii

I just restarted my island. XD it was really hard because I had alot if the popular villagers, but Im glad i did because my last game was stressful because I wanted everything to be perfect and I fast traveled. 
I judt need to chill and take my time.


X3

Currently resetting for a good map.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I had to reset again today. Something about my last island wasn’t sitting too well for me. I keep wondering if I should try to go with a theme to keep me motivated and look for something in particular. I also thought I knew what I liked, but it wasn’t working out either. I try not to be too picky about stuff, but you know what? There’s nothing wrong with being picky. If you like something in particular, I say go for it. So I have an idea what to look for now when I’ll go looking for a new island.


----------



## BoonyBoo

How many times did you guys restart your island? THIS is gonna be like the fourth time I reset my island. I realized that I made my island look too "plain" when I did the construction on it, so I'm hoping to reset it just to give it more of that natural vibe


----------



## pocky

I have a second switch and I'm thinking of resetting the island I have for it. Have already decided that it will be an all cat island and I'm thinking of a city theme because it's something I've never done before. Trying to think of names, but nothing has come to me yet.


----------



## Orius

Thinking of resetting my island - especially after Marshall asked to move in and I was forced to pick a random spot I didn't really like for his new home. I was already busy with moving Clay's home because it's located right in front of the airport, which should be where my home should ideally be, but it takes a whole day for the house to be moved, so I can't move layout easily without time-traveling. Sigh. So reset it is. Blow it all up and start from scratch.

But before I do, I have a question: do you get to keep your catalogue and DIYs? If so, how to keep them? If not, can I just buy my DIYs and store them on a friend's island?

Speaking of which, gonna need a kind fellow to help me store stuff on his land while I do the resetting, if anyone would spare the time. 

Sigh. I keep telling myself that I'm gonna do the layout right this time, but I've got a feeling that I'll just mess it up again somehow the second time. Oh well.


----------



## Eureka

OriusPrime said:


> But before I do, I have a question: do you get to keep your catalogue and DIYs? If so, how to keep them? If not, can I just buy my DIYs and store them on a friend's island?



Sadly, you don't keep your catalogue or DIYs if you restart. You can drop DIYs off on a friends island to store and then visit with your new character to learn them. If you need an island to store your stuff on before restarting I would recommend posting a thread in The Airport. That is what I did and offered payment in NMTs.


----------



## Biancasbotique

i just started a restting service where you can dump your items for awhile while you rebuild:





__





						The Airport (AC:NH Online)
					

Visit other islands or invite guests into yours in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. This is the central board for friend code exchange.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




It's a paid service as I am trying to get more bells to buy collectibles.


----------



## BoonyBoo

I've been restarting my island. So far, it's pretty tedious. I have to get at least 50,000 nook miles tickets to redesign the "mall area" of my island, which is gonna suuuuuuuuuuuck lol


----------



## Bunlily

Ended up resetting... got my perfect island on my first try. Is this a sign lol.


----------



## Bilaz

I feel like resetting my second island already xD I just got it but my system was in October for whatever reason so the ‘date registered’ is messed up
which is fine I guess but it was supposed to be my no time travel island


----------



## Honie

I don't know if I want to reset or what, but nothing I do on my island is pleasing me.
I've gotten all the DIY, the songs, finished my museum, and just.. I want to reset.
I'm tired of being in a southern hemisphere island where everything is flipped oppisite.
I would want someone to hold all of my things but it's unlikely that would happen, I love everything else about my island, it's literally just the fact that I am in southern hemisphere.


----------



## Beehaw

I'm mostly playing my Switch Lite these days and was gonna try and get back into NH. I Started this island as a "Theme Park" Island named "Fun Land" for my switch lite, thinking I'd have a more natural island for my main switch and have a more urban/ silly island for my Lite. Haven't play AC:NH for at least 6 months and just thinking about getting back into it. 

I'm trying to figure out what theme I actually enjoy playing. I feel drawn to nature-core islands, but I end up feeling super limited in decorating options. I like the idea of having more of a wetlands/marsh island (especially since Frog villagers are so cute) but it ends up being restrictive when some random cute cat moves in and I gotta decide if I want to kick them out. 

But back to resetting my Switch Lite, I feel like a want a new fresh start, but the main thing going for this old, barely started file is that I already have RS exactly lined up with my airport dock. It's a little close, but if I were to restart my island I'd probably be searching for an island with RS lined up again. 

But laying out my thoughts has me more excited to play a theme park island again. There's so many wacky villagers that I'd like to feel at home, so having a less restrictive theme is key I think. I'll be suffering trying to get RS lined up, but that's part of the fun I think.


----------



## moonshi

I have thought about resetting but I'll have to hunt some of my fav villagers again and I'm still going to mess with everything on the new island... So instead of resetting, I'm just going to redo whatever I can get my hands on (which is everything lol) with my current map. I don't want to restart from scratch on the catalog or recipes or milestones. I just want to redesign my whole island since I have seen so many inspiring islands. Not sure so far I'll even get but that's OK. Being inspired keeps me interested in the game. 

I have to redo my rivers as the first thing since I want to terraform around them.


----------



## misstayleigh

i haven’t played in many months but am excited for the new update! i restarted already but am not sure if i should start playing now or after the 15th… might wait until after the 15th so i can feel like any new players that join after the update lolll


----------



## Rura

Is it possible to save your island to the cloud or something as a backup, then restart your island on the switch? Then if you change your mind can you delete the new island and restore the backup?


----------



## Romaki

I resetted my island. I just find everything after the completion so boring. I feel like I'm both too young and too old for the time mechanics of it.

But anyway, I hate struggling with the name. Go I too generic and bore myself in the hopes of not hating it? Or do I go too specific and end up hating the theme in a couple of months?


----------



## SheepMareep

The new updates make me want to reset my island. Haven’t played at all in months and feel like a new start with so much content to work towards and do each day will make it more interesting/make me like my island more.


----------



## Lullabynny

In the same vein as the previous post, I have also been contemplating resetting my island. The new update has defiantly sold me and made me want to start over with this game to get a new fresh experince and maybe fall in love with it again? I'm thinking of getting another swotch and starting a 2nd island as well.

My problem is, I've gotten so far and made so much progress. I think I started back in March. Another problem is I am NOT willing let go of my two fave villagers, Raymond and Judy, as long as a few items. What should I do?


----------



## moon_child

TheRabbitWitch said:


> In the same vein as the previous post, I have also been contemplating resetting my island. The new update has defiantly sold me and made me want to start over with this game to get a new fresh experince and maybe fall in love with it again? I'm thinking of getting another swotch and starting a 2nd island as well.
> 
> My problem is, I've gotten so far and made so much progress. I think I started back in March. Another problem is I am NOT willing let go of my two fave villagers, Raymond and Judy, as long as a few items. What should I do?



Maybe get a friend or relative to hold your favorite villagers while you start your new island? I just reset recently myself because I’ve already done everything in my old island and wanted a fresh start but I didn’t bring anything with me so I’m gonna be playing this update with a somewhat fresh start.


----------



## Lullabynny

moon_child said:


> Maybe get a friend or relative to hold your favorite villagers while you start your new island?


See problem is I don't have any friends, I usually play by myself. My boyfriend has the game but he doesnt like to play, much less understands how moving out villagers and stuff works. And few people I do know who play just dont play anymore.


----------



## misstayleigh

TheRabbitWitch said:


> See problem is I don't have any friends, I usually play by myself. My boyfriend has the game but he doesnt like to play, much less understands how moving out villagers and stuff works. And few people I do know who play just dont play anymore.


there’s people on here who would likely hold things for you!


----------



## Lullabynny

misstayleigh said:


> there’s people on here who would likely hold things for you!


Oh well then thats perfect! Thank you for onforming me, I didnt know if that was a thing on the forums or not


----------



## moon_child

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Oh well then thats perfect! Thank you for onforming me, I didnt know if that was a thing on the forums or not


Yep some people here do that for others who are resetting.


----------



## Rura

On the subject of resetting over and over to get fruit and island layout and such. It's nice to know that with the new update, airport colour isn't too important now. Now I can choose whatever airport colour I like and get items customised on the new island. Should save some time and luck with resetting.


----------



## moon_child

Rura said:


> On the subject of resetting over and over to get fruit and island layout and such. It's nice to know that with the new update, airport colour isn't too important now. Now I can choose whatever airport colour I like and get items customised on the new island. Should save some time and luck with resetting.


This is so true. I did reset a few weeks before the direct and had I known this, I would’ve went for my fave color instead of choosing the one which Nook Miles Items I liked most. Haha. But it’s all good.


----------



## Rura

In the middle of resetting now to get peaches and lillies. Airport colour doesn't really matter to me now you can customise the items. What are some other variables that people reset for?


----------



## catwing

i’ve restarted so many times because i end up regretting my island name. i struggle so much because i just feel like every word relates to a theme (‘seashell’ and it has to be ocean-based, ‘honey’ and it has to be decorated with yellow hues and bears, ‘enchanted’ and it has to be magical/fairycore-) i feel like any word i end up choosing becomes restrictive, how can i stop this? ;o;


----------



## Mairen

Rura said:


> In the middle of resetting now to get peaches and lillies. Airport colour doesn't really matter to me now you can customise the items. What are some other variables that people reset for?


pretty much anything you cannot change in game once settling upon a map.
native fruit, airport color, native flower, river outlet locations, peninsula shape, location of resident services in comparison to location of the airport (people often prefer some space between the two for decoration purposes). These are the main things people look for that I can think of.


----------



## moon_child

Rura said:


> In the middle of resetting now to get peaches and lillies. Airport colour doesn't really matter to me now you can customise the items. What are some other variables that people reset for?



For me, Resident Services position is important. I also look at the rocks, I like a map with big rocks. Some people look at the peninsula and dock sizes too.


----------



## GhulehGirl

After seeing the Direct and the big update coming November 5th, i'm debating on weather to start over, make a whole new island but i'm torn. I've had my island from the beginning and the thought of starting over with nothing scares me a bit. I mean i know i can eventually get stuff back but i still find it a bit daunting. Should i restart? I Just can't decide!


----------



## HappyTails

GhulehGirl said:


> After seeing the Direct and the big update coming November 5th, i'm debating on weather to start over, make a whole new island but i'm torn. I've had my island from the beginning and the thought of starting over with nothing scares me a bit. I mean i know i can eventually get stuff back but i still find it a bit daunting. Should i restart? I Just can't decide!



I wouldn't recommend restarting, especially if you had your island from the beginning, but you could just do a revamp of your island. I would be like restart without losing everything. I know a lot of people are choosing that route so they won't lose their progress.


----------



## GhulehGirl

HappyTails said:


> I wouldn't recommend restarting, especially if you had your island from the beginning, but you could just do a revamp of your island. I would be like restart without losing everything. I know a lot of people are choosing that route so they won't lose their progress.


Yeah, you're right. I'll just revamp it


----------



## princesskyndal

GhulehGirl said:


> After seeing the Direct and the big update coming November 5th, i'm debating on weather to start over, make a whole new island but i'm torn. I've had my island from the beginning and the thought of starting over with nothing scares me a bit. I mean i know i can eventually get stuff back but i still find it a bit daunting. Should i restart? I Just can't decide!


I’ll be the other side of the coin and say go for it! I debated the revamping on the island that I had since the beginning and that felt daunting to me, but so did restarting! I gathered up some bells and my favorite “harder to get” items, took them to a friends island and then pulled the trigger! Now i’m running around on an island that has a way better natural layout than my old one, picking weeds and fishing and decorating my tent. I even got two of the ugliest possible new neighbors and it doesn’t bother me one bit. I am feeling SO much more joy on this new “bare” island than I ever did sitting on my old dragon’s hoard. You’ll make the right decision for what makes you happy but at the end of the day it almost feels freeing to let some stuff go and find that simple joy that got us all hooked from the beginning!


----------



## Rura

princesskyndal said:


> I’ll be the other side of the coin and say go for it! I debated the revamping on the island that I had since the beginning and that felt daunting to me, but so did restarting! I gathered up some bells and my favorite “harder to get” items, took them to a friends island and then pulled the trigger! Now i’m running around on an island that has a way better natural layout than my old one, picking weeds and fishing and decorating my tent. I even got two of the ugliest possible new neighbors and it doesn’t bother me one bit. I am feeling SO much more joy on this new “bare” island than I ever did sitting on my old dragon’s hoard. You’ll make the right decision for what makes you happy but at the end of the day it almost feels freeing to let some stuff go and find that simple joy that got us all hooked from the beginning!


Thats exactly how i felt. I like my new island layout way better abd since iv played the game before I know how to get though the early stuff more efficiently.


----------



## moon_child

princesskyndal said:


> I’ll be the other side of the coin and say go for it! I debated the revamping on the island that I had since the beginning and that felt daunting to me, but so did restarting! I gathered up some bells and my favorite “harder to get” items, took them to a friends island and then pulled the trigger! Now i’m running around on an island that has a way better natural layout than my old one, picking weeds and fishing and decorating my tent. I even got two of the ugliest possible new neighbors and it doesn’t bother me one bit. I am feeling SO much more joy on this new “bare” island than I ever did sitting on my old dragon’s hoard. You’ll make the right decision for what makes you happy but at the end of the day it almost feels freeing to let some stuff go and find that simple joy that got us all hooked from the beginning!


I can totally relate since I also restarted recently. Everything about my new island is a joy. It was a pain trying to get my map because it took me so long (wanted a central RS that aligned exactly with the airport plus peaches and green airport) but I’m so happy that I found it and I love playing in it even more than my previous island. Even the weather pattern in my island now is so nice, I’m barely 30 in game days in and I’ve already found my weather seed.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Honestly for me, the only reason I won't reset is because I don't want to lose my nook miles. I find completing the catalog to be the most fun aspect of the game in tandem with decorating the island. I'm pretty much done with doing the daily tasks (fishing/diving/chopping wood/weeding/etc) so I don't know if I can amass as much nook miles as I've done before.


----------



## your local goomy

Guess who made another terraforming blunder and completely ruined their island???

*raises hand**

This is the second time this has happened. Both with the same map. I love my villagers and worked very hard to get them, but I'd really prefer another river layout...


----------



## Antonio

How would I go about transferring over designs?


----------



## Akeath

I'm restarting and I have a question for everybody: what do you think makes a good map? Especially now that we know nearly everything (presumably) that we're getting in the game with updates, like what the pier is for and that the secret beach is for. Has your experience playing the game all this time taught you anything that would change your choices on map layout? What is really working in setups you've tried, and what are things that you wish you'd done differently or restarted so you could do differently? Now that we will have 



Spoiler



a storage unit and atm we can put wherever


, how would that affect the rest of your island's layout and the placement of the airport and plaza?


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to reset once again, mainly to get new everything. A new name, a new island and a fresh start on the game again. I didn’t like having the airport and the main building so close and I have ideas I want to use for my entrance for when I bring people over. It’ll take a few days to get everything back to where it was before, but it’s worth it.


----------



## Seelie

Akeath said:


> I'm restarting and I have a question for everybody: what do you think makes a good map? Especially now that we know nearly everything (presumably) that we're getting in the game with updates, like what the pier is for and that the secret beach is for. Has your experience playing the game all this time taught you anything that would change your choices on map layout? What is really working in setups you've tried, and what are things that you wish you'd done differently or restarted so you could do differently? Now that we will have
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a storage unit and atm we can put wherever
> 
> 
> , how would that affect the rest of your island's layout and the placement of the airport and plaza?



Personally I get bored of resetting maps really fast, so it's easiest for me to prioritize only a few things.  The ones that were the most important to me when I was resetting last time (for my current island, Annwfyn) were: 

- Airport correctly aligned to Resident Services.  It's kind of hard to tell this one so I ran back and forth like twenty times to make sure once I arrived at an otherwise suitable island. 
- One south river mouth.  I didn't super care about which side the other river mouth was on, and in retrospect, I don't think this one mattered much; I could've made two south rivers work, too. 
- Big beach rocks for decorating -- I just like being able to put little 'areas' on them. 

I don't think that the new items would affect it much?  I do plan on placing them on the island, but imo, the convenience factor is more down to where you put your house, which has always been changeable.  

Also pretty ambivalent about the pier and secret beach locations; I think I could've made whatever work for these.  I do prefer the longer pier and the larger, rounder peninsula, but ultimately, I would've let those go for an otherwise ideal island.


----------



## Fey

catwing said:


> i’ve restarted so many times because i end up regretting my island name. i struggle so much because i just feel like every word relates to a theme (‘seashell’ and it has to be ocean-based, ‘honey’ and it has to be decorated with yellow hues and bears, ‘enchanted’ and it has to be magical/fairycore-) i feel like any word i end up choosing becomes restrictive, how can i stop this? ;o;



I think you’ve just thought yourself into a corner a bit. Sure some names evoke certain aesthetics, but I don’t think you need to be nearly as limited by it.

That said, it might help you picking a name that isn’t tied to a strong association. Here’s a list of names that I jotted down when I was trying to decide on my own Island:



Spoiler



• Sproutwell
• Everbloom
• Seahome
• Cloudrest
• Bellwhist
• Evenlull


----------



## moon_child

Akeath said:


> I'm restarting and I have a question for everybody: what do you think makes a good map? Especially now that we know nearly everything (presumably) that we're getting in the game with updates, like what the pier is for and that the secret beach is for. Has your experience playing the game all this time taught you anything that would change your choices on map layout? What is really working in setups you've tried, and what are things that you wish you'd done differently or restarted so you could do differently? Now that we will have
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a storage unit and atm we can put wherever
> 
> 
> , how would that affect the rest of your island's layout and the placement of the airport and plaza?



I think pretty much anything could work depending on what you want to do with your island but when I recently reset I looked for some very specific things :

- Centered RS that aligns exactly with the airport but has ample space in between them. 
- Big rocks that can be decorated on. 
- Long dock. 
- Peninsula that’s not too small. 
- Peaches for native fruit. 
- Green airport.

Now with the update revealed I imagine it’d be easier to reset since airport color doesn’t matter much anymore because Cyrus can now customize the Nook Miles items so that’s one less criteria for those who plan to reset.


----------



## Sid

I can't believe I'm starting over yet again, but I am. Two weeks seems like a perfect window to get prepared for the update, and it seems like a good time to start fresh. I am gonna try to enjoy it and look at it as my last fling with AC 1.0.


----------



## HappyTails

I restarted. I said I wasn't going to but I thought of such a cute name for my island. And it's the perfect time to reset, get all the blah tutorial out of the way before the update.
Sometimes I wonder why I bother even playing this game when I keep resetting it. LOL
This is like the 6th time I reset the game since launch.

Do I regret resetting my last island of 2 months? A little bit, yes. And I still think about it but my new island name is really cute and I need to learn to embrace my new island. And there is nothing to do about the reset now so I just have to learn to live with it.


So my advice to people looking to reset, be 1000% sure you want to reset. If you think of a better name, yes that could be a reason to reset, but you have to be absolutely sure it would be worth it just for a name change. For me, it's worth it, since my last island's name was Klickitat, now it's named Orca Bay. Unfortunately we don't have the luxury of changing the name without restarting the entire island.


----------



## Sholee

Ughs I've been contemplating resetting or not. Haven't played in over a year and it seems there has been a ton of updates since then. My map is alright, I initially spent 50-60 hours when the game released resetting for this map but there's small stuff I would like such as:

The RS a littttttle further away and off to the side. Currently there's probably like 15-20 spaces from airport to RS?
A bigger pennisula. Currently, it's an okay size.
A bigger beach rock. Currently, another okay size one.
A bigger secret not so secret beach.
Airport color (Yellow). Currently blue which was my 2nd fav so ehh.
All the above dont seem to justify a reset, I wanted to experience the game from the beginning again... Unlocked nook achievements, upgrading things, donating to the museum. Dilemma dilemma... my husband has a switch which I can start a new island on but then I wonder what happens if I like that island more than my main island and it's not on my main switch. (Is it transferable?)


----------



## Sid

It's taking me forever to get a green airport. I'd even settle for blue at this point but I always get yellow or orange.


----------



## juniperhoney901

I restarted my island around 1 1/2 weeks ago, after spending over a year on my first island… I do miss it, but at least I have more stuff to do now lol


----------



## HappyTails

juniperhoney901 said:


> I restarted my island around 1 1/2 weeks ago, after spending over a year on my first island… I do miss it, but at least I have more stuff to do now lol



And after the update, you will have even MORE to do. and if you get the DLC even even even MORE to do.


----------



## juniperhoney901

HappyTails said:


> And after the update, you will have even MORE to do. and if you get the DLC even even even MORE to do.


I know, I really really really can’t wait for it. To bad we can’t time travel in real life


----------



## nocctea

The entire time I've been an animal crossing fan I've always had a really bad habit of restarting wayy too much lmaoo  Did it for wild world even as a kid, new leaf, and even tho I promised myself not to restart, I'm already on my third island in new horizons! And I'm getting that itch again, which isn't helped by the update and everyone else restarting lol!

I did kinda want to change my name, and I haven't played too much on this island so I'm not too far. But! I had transferred all my bells and some cute items from my second island and I kinda don't wanna lose them? But tbh they're not super hard to get.. hmm.. I can't decide loll I always do this. Some one convince me not to! Haha


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I just reset my second island, for a variety of reason, and I don’t regret deciding to reset. Now I am a few days into my new island, so far liking it a lot, have Rory as a starter (and Reneigh) and I really like him, and the island layout is pretty good.

but I realized today that I did not notice at first that I have a blue airport, the only color
I actively dislike. And I dislike it even more than I though I would, it bothers me a lot and I think it is really flat looking and ugly.

but at the same time, that seems like a silly reason to reset, and go through the slog of the first week again for…

what do you think? What would you do?


----------



## juniperhoney901

WaileaNoRei said:


> I just reset my second island, for a variety of reason, and I don’t regret deciding to reset. Now I am a few days into my new island, so far liking it a lot, have Rory as a starter (and Reneigh) and I really like him, and the island layout is pretty good.
> 
> but I realized today that I did not notice at first that I have a blue airport, the only color
> I actively dislike. And I dislike it even more than I though I would, it bothers me a lot and I think it is really flat looking and ugly.
> 
> but at the same time, that seems like a silly reason to reset, and go through the slog of the first week again for…
> 
> what do you think? What would you do?


I would just worry about decorating the island. Maybe you’ll find some designs that you like and it’ll go well with the airport color…  I’ve been in the exact same situation, I had two great starters (Bam & Cherry) but a yellow plane that I hated. But later I decorated and the airport color went well with *some stuff..  So I didn’t worry about it as much


----------



## Moritz

WaileaNoRei said:


> I just reset my second island, for a variety of reason, and I don’t regret deciding to reset. Now I am a few days into my new island, so far liking it a lot, have Rory as a starter (and Reneigh) and I really like him, and the island layout is pretty good.
> 
> but I realized today that I did not notice at first that I have a blue airport, the only color
> I actively dislike. And I dislike it even more than I though I would, it bothers me a lot and I think it is really flat looking and ugly.
> 
> but at the same time, that seems like a silly reason to reset, and go through the slog of the first week again for…
> 
> what do you think? What would you do?


I would say unless everything else is perfect, reset it.
My main island has my least favourite airport. I've had the island since the day the game came out and I still dislike its colour. Its never stopped bugging me.

My second island however I reset many times deleting many good islands.
And now I have an island I really feel has everything.
In many ways I prefer it to my main island.

But yeah it never stopped bugging me


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m this close to resetting. The only thing stopping me is my attachment to my villagers… but I can get over that, I think. Just not sure. I don’t know why I’m so emotionally attracted to a couple of pixel characters. I’ve already planned it out… the name, the airport, the layout, how I plan to grind my DIYs back… but I can’t seem to let myself believe that I can just invite back any villagers I miss.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

juniperhoney901 said:


> I would just worry about decorating the island. Maybe you’ll find some designs that you like and it’ll go well with the airport color…  I’ve been in the exact same situation, I had two great starters (Bam & Cherry) but a yellow plane that I hated. But later I decorated and the airport color went well with *some stuff..  So I didn’t worry about it as much





Moritz said:


> I would say unless everything else is perfect, reset it.
> My main island has my least favourite airport. I've had the island since the day the game came out and I still dislike its colour. Its never stopped bugging me.
> 
> My second island however I reset many times deleting many good islands.
> And now I have an island I really feel has everything.
> In many ways I prefer it to my main island.
> 
> But yeah it never stopped bugging me



thank you both for your advice!

I wanted to think I could just live with it, but it really did bother me.

ultimately, I ended up resetting, because I figured it was easier to do that early on than realize after sinking a lot of time in that I would always be bothered by the airport,

@Moritz, I admit, your story about the airport was one I remembered you sharing before, and I felt like that would be what happened to me,

the base map is not one I like quite as much, and so I am somewhat sad to have said goodbye to it. but everything unchangeable I like now, and figure I can always terraform into landscape I like better.


----------



## Bugs

I've been toying with the idea of resetting, but I know that I'll lose my museum progress, my villagers, and memories.

I really really want to just change the island name and move the resident services :'( I don't know if it's worth resetting for that


----------



## nocctea

I succumbed to my habits and am resetting right now oops~  I was gonna wait until Nov 5th since I've never done the Halloween event, but I figure it's pointless to do the event and then lose everything, so I'll just try to do it on my new island. If I don't finish, oh well, I'll probably just time travel back lol. Excited for my new island!


----------



## Mairen

I totally ended up resetting again for this new update and found an even better map than I had before. I honestly dont remember being this excited about a map before. It finally feels like I'm not just settling for "good enough", but I actually found the perfect map just for me. It's been a few days and I still feel so happy and bubbly over it


----------



## HappyTails

Mairen said:


> I totally ended up resetting again for this new update and found an even better map than I had before. I honestly dont remember being this excited about a map before. It finally feels like I'm not just settling for "good enough", but I actually found the perfect map just for me. It's been a few days and I still feel so happy and bubbly over it



This exactly, the map I have now is definitely the one I'm keeping for good. I'm a habitual resetter and normally I reset my island like a week or so into playing and sometimes as far as a few months because something about the map has always bothered me but not this time, I'm definitely excited about my map and can't wait to see what I can do with it design wise. I am not, however, excited about having Moose as a starter but I have Amiibo cards now to kick him out so villagers are not a problem for me anymore.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Debating on whether or not to reset AGAIN... I've been through 4-ish islands in the past YEAR, lol. I love my current one but the name doesn't fit the aesthetic I'm aiming for anymore... T^T

What should I do guys? ;;

If I do reset, these are the names I'm thinking of; Petticoat, Linen, Millefleur, and Corduroy c:

When it comes to map resetting, I'm not sure what to look for? :0 I want my map to look nice but I'm not exactly certain on what I want just yet T^T


----------



## Moritz

I'm thinking of resetting my main island.
I'm tired of it and no matter what I do it will never be perfect. Why? Airport and fruit are wrong.

Why don't I just reset?
My museum is completed.
I've I've all apart from 3 or 4 stamps.
Ive got a completed catalogue 
I've got pretty much every single DIY recipe 
I'll lose so so many nook miles 
I'd lose my villagers.

I think I would have more fun if I reset
But I would be so sad to lose well over 1000 hours of work.
And just in time to not be able to enjoy the update.

I really don't know what to do


----------



## moon_child

Moritz said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my main island.
> I'm tired of it and no matter what I do it will never be perfect. Why? Airport and fruit are wrong.
> 
> Why don't I just reset?
> My museum is completed.
> I've I've all apart from 3 or 4 stamps.
> Ive got a completed catalogue
> I've got pretty much every single DIY recipe
> I'll lose so so many nook miles
> I'd lose my villagers.
> 
> I think I would have more fun if I reset
> But I would be so sad to lose well over 1000 hours of work.
> And just in time to not be able to enjoy the update.
> 
> I really don't know what to do


Well the fruit trees can be replaced. As for the airport…that you can’t change but are you willing to give up everything just for the airport color? If so then you can reset, if not then don’t. The update is soon and you’ll be needing a lot of unlocks for the new stuff…bells and furniture you can leave some at a friends or family’s island and you can buy DIYs again once you’re on your new island but it’ll be hard to grind for nook miles…


----------



## Moritz

moon_child said:


> Well the fruit trees can be replaced. As for the airport…that you can’t change but are you willing to give up everything just for the airport color? If so then you can reset, if not then don’t. The update is soon and you’ll be needing a lot of unlocks for the new stuff…bells and furniture you can leave some at a friends or family’s island and you can buy DIYs again once you’re on your new island but it’ll be hard to grind for nook miles…


I've just requested next week off work
Its unlikely I'll get it.
If I do, I'll reset and spend the time working on getting back up to speed.
If its a no, I'll probably stick to my original island


----------



## moon_child

Moritz said:


> I've just requested next week off work
> Its unlikely I'll get it.
> If I do, I'll reset and spend the time working on getting back up to speed.
> If its a no, I'll probably stick to my original island


Good luck!


----------



## Moritz

My island has been deleted.
Currently trying to find the dream island


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> My island has been deleted.
> Currently trying to find the dream island


Good luck. You're gonna need it. Also some advice you can buy the swimsuit from Timmy at Resident Services so you swim to the other part of the island.


----------



## nocctea

RoxasFan20 said:


> Good luck. You're gonna need it. Also some advice you can buy the swimsuit from Timmy at Resident Services so you swim to the other part of the island.


I reset yesterday and I keep on forgetting I can use the wetsuit that way! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## VanitasFan26

nocctea said:


> I reset yesterday and I keep on forgetting I can use the wetsuit that way! Thanks for the reminder!


No problem, and I was surprised when I discovered this back when I was restarting on my 2nd island.


----------



## Moritz

Found exactly what I was looking for!
Well, resident services isn't exactly where I would have put it, but it's very much close enough!
So happy it only took a couple of hours!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Found exactly what I was looking for!
> Well, resident services isn't exactly where I would have put it, but it's very much close enough!
> So happy it only took a couple of hours!


Thats great! Hope you enjoy your new island!


----------



## moon_child

Moritz said:


> Found exactly what I was looking for!
> Well, resident services isn't exactly where I would have put it, but it's very much close enough!
> So happy it only took a couple of hours!


That’s cool! Congrats and enjoy your new island!!!


----------



## Romaki

Finally found a good island again. Resetting is pure hell if you're picky, but I would recommend it at least once once you know what you want from an island. Maybe a week or two into the game.

It's really bs that we can't change our island name or our own name even. Just give people like an online ID if you're worried about scammers or something, not like they really do anything about them anyway though.

I hate finding a new map because it's soooo randomized, but replaying the beginning is so much fun.


----------



## StrawberriCottage

All the reasons I reset yesterday! It's lovely to have a fresh start


----------



## StrawberriCottage

nocctea said:


> I succumbed to my habits and am resetting right now oops~  I was gonna wait until Nov 5th since I've never done the Halloween event, but I figure it's pointless to do the event and then lose everything, so I'll just try to do it on my new island. If I don't finish, oh well, I'll probably just time travel back lol. Excited for my new island!


I legit reset yesterday and then regretted BC of the Halloween event ;-;


----------



## nocctea

StrawberriCottage said:


> I legit reset yesterday and then regretted BC of the Halloween event ;-;


Aww I hope the game still lets you participate! I think you can still get diys and candy on Halloween? But would be difficult with only two villagers.. doesn't hurt to do some quick time travel either if you're okay with that!


----------



## your local goomy

It's not that I even want to reset, I just want to delete everything related to NH and walk away. I hate that I can't afford the DLC, considering that I'm already lagging behind everyone else. I'm just really dang frustrated because the DLC hints at colored lights and that was the ONE thing I wanted in an AC game. I don't care about the DLC itself, I just want the extra designing features. I don't know the point of playing if I'm never gonna get cool stuff since it's locked behind a paywall.


----------



## HappyTails

your local goomy said:


> It's not that I even want to reset, I just want to delete everything related to NH and walk away. I hate that I can't afford the DLC, considering that I'm already lagging behind everyone else. I'm just really dang frustrated because the DLC hints at colored lights and that was the ONE thing I wanted in an AC game. I don't care about the DLC itself, I just want the extra designing features. I don't know the point of playing if I'm never gonna get cool stuff since it's locked behind a paywall.



I'm sorry you can't afford the DLC. It sucks when you can't afford stuff. Some jerks at an apartment I applied to wouldn't let me live there because I can't afford x2 the rent. I don't know what job is paying anyone x2 the rent. 

I hope you don't stop playing over something minor. The free update is providing so much content it's criminal.


----------



## Sanaki

Wiped my island without a second thought today (r.i.p. Hanami) and I'm happy I did. I didn't feel like flattening my entire island, and I had no idea how I was going to fit in a garden area to grow produce. I'm really glad they added all this stuff though, but I had started my island and was happy with it even though it was about 70% done, I just had plans and didn't want to squeeze stuff in and clutter it with all the new furniture. I'm excited with starting fresh and basically getting to experience the game when it's "complete."

I also wanted a new name for my island representative and a new island name, which I settled on Itomori. The ideas I have for this one are a little more refined now after seeing so much inspiration on youtube or instagram.


----------



## your local goomy

HappyTails said:


> I'm sorry you can't afford the DLC. It sucks when you can't afford stuff. Some jerks at an apartment I applied to wouldn't let me live there because I can't afford x2 the rent. I don't know what job is paying anyone x2 the rent.
> 
> I hope you don't stop playing over something minor. The free update is providing so much content it's criminal.


That's awful, I hope you can work something out! I'm also just considering resetting because I royally eff'ed up my island with terraforming again and for the life of me I can't figure the river out. I just don't feel like flattening the island out again, terraforming really is my living nightmare. And personally I'm not really thrilled about the free update, I can't see myself using any of the features like the cooking and stuff. Still hoping most of it is optional.


----------



## Sanaki

your local goomy said:


> That's awful, I hope you can work something out! I'm also just considering resetting because I royally eff'ed up my island with terraforming again and for the life of me I can't figure the river out. I just don't feel like flattening the island out again, *terraforming really is my living nightmare.* And personally I'm not really thrilled about the free update, I can't see myself using any of the features like the cooking and stuff. Still hoping most of it is optional.


Totally agree. I never thought it would take that long, but it took me hours even though I drew out exactly what I wanted before I did it. It's somewhat clunky still too, lol.


----------



## your local goomy

Sanaki said:


> Totally agree. I never thought it would take that long, but it took me hours even though I drew out exactly what I wanted before I did it. It's somewhat clunky still too, lol.


Yeah, it's a shame, but I honestly don't think my island can be saved. I don't want to have to restart, but I don't know how I can even redeem it. The cliffs aren't so bad, but the river...I don't know how on earth to save it.


----------



## Sanaki

your local goomy said:


> Yeah, it's a shame, but I honestly don't think my island can be saved. I don't want to have to restart, but I don't know how I can even redeem it. The cliffs aren't so bad, but the river...I don't know how on earth to save it.


Give it some thought, I'm sure you have already but you might have a sigh of relief once you get to start over and go at it fresh. I felt the same ways as you did and was extremely conflicted, but I'm honestly glad I did.


----------



## your local goomy

Sanaki said:


> Give it some thought, I'm sure you have already but you might have a sigh of relief once you get to start over and go at it fresh. I felt the same ways as you did and was extremely conflicted, but I'm honestly glad I did.


Yeah, I'll think about it. I keep saying that this next island will be my "zErO tErRaFoRmInG" because I know I stink at it, but if I end up resetting I'm going to hold myself more accountable


----------



## Sholee

I kept contemplating going back and forth between resetting and flattening... I flatten and now I'm kinda overwhelmed with how to terraform things back to look natural? It looks soooo bleek on my island right now and now I'm thinking maybe I should just reset lols. (RIP hours flattening)


----------



## Moritz

Sholee said:


> I kept contemplating going back and forth between resetting and flattening... I flatten and now I'm kinda overwhelmed with how to terraform things back to look natural? It looks soooo bleek on my island right now and now I'm thinking maybe I should just reset lols. (RIP hours flattening)


I wouldnt restart if its just because you don't want to build the island back up from flat.

The normal starting islands are so all over the place with their layouts that you need to change them a lot anyways.

So I'm not sure a new island would make it easier


----------



## Sholee

Moritz said:


> I wouldnt restart if its just because you don't want to build the island back up from flat.
> 
> The normal starting islands are so all over the place with their layouts that you need to change them a lot anyways.
> 
> So I'm not sure a new island would make it easier



that's a good point, even with a starter island I would have to do some terraforming. Back to getting inspo for terraforming my very flat island then.


----------



## CherieBits

Honestly, I'd already reset a bit before i even saw the direct, so I'm even more excited now that I have my dream island all set up and ready to go. Now I'm just working on it and trying to get some of it set up and ready to go before the update comes out!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so I've been debating for like the last 3 weeks whether or not I should restart my island. I like it a lot but ive been feeling really frustrated with it for prob about a year now. I think the problem is I've spent all this time developing it and now there's nothing new/left to do, even with the new update. I restarted my New Leaf town back in July and now I'm very pleased with it, it's a fresh start and i can develop some areas and leave others in a natural state. idk though there's a lot I like about my current island. the new update just really really makes me want to start from square one with everything, I'm thinking that'll revitalize my interest in the game.

advice is appreciated


----------



## HappyTails

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I've been debating for like the last 3 weeks whether or not I should restart my island. I like it a lot but ive been feeling really frustrated with it for prob about a year now. I think the problem is I've spent all this time developing it and now there's nothing new/left to do, even with the new update. I restarted my New Leaf town back in July and now I'm very pleased with it, it's a fresh start and i can develop some areas and leave others in a natural state. idk though there's a lot I like about my current island. the new update just really really makes me want to start from square one with everything, I'm thinking that'll revitalize my interest in the game.
> 
> advice is appreciated



Unless you feel like you absolutely dislike your island and feel that resetting is definitely going to help, I honestly would not recommend it. I restarted my island back on the 24th of October. I'm still in 'tutorial mode' meaning I haven't unlocked KK Slider on my island and it seems that a lot of new stuff (Kapp'n, Harv's expanded island, some new items in the Nook Stop) are inaccessible until you unlock KK. So you will probably not like having to wait to unlock them again, especially since the tutorial mode in this game is unavoidable and tedious.

So from someone who recently reset, I would advise against it unless you feel that you absolutely HAVE to.

Also read the Roost is also locked behind the 3 star island rating.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

HappyTails said:


> Unless you feel like you absolutely dislike your island and feel that resetting is definitely going to help, I honestly would not recommend it. I restarted my island back on the 24th of October. I'm still in 'tutorial mode' meaning I haven't unlocked KK Slider on my island and it seems that a lot of new stuff (Kapp'n, Harv's expanded island, some new items in the Nook Stop) are inaccessible until you unlock KK. So you will probably not like having to wait to unlock them again, especially since the tutorial mode in this game is unavoidable and tedious.
> 
> So from someone who recently reset, I would advise against it unless you feel that you absolutely HAVE to.
> 
> Also read the Roost is also locked behind the 3 star island rating.


the tutorial mode thing isnt even a big deal for me. i do time travel so if I get tired of it I'll just TT a day at a time until it's done. problem is I really want a fresh new island layout and I hate terraforming so the only way I can really do that is by restarting.
the roost also isn't a big deal, it's not hard to get a 3 star rating anyways.

I'm honestly leaning towards doing it, I want new villagers and new sights and new opportunities. it's just a game after all!


----------



## HappyTails

xSuperMario64x said:


> the tutorial mode thing isnt even a big deal for me. i do time travel so if I get tired of it I'll just TT a day at a time until it's done. problem is I really want a fresh new island layout and I hate terraforming so the only way I can really do that is by restarting.
> the roost also isn't a big deal, it's not hard to get a 3 star rating anyways.
> 
> I'm honestly leaning towards doing it, I want new villagers and new sights and new opportunities. it's just a game after all!



If you want a new layout and stuff then reset. I mean, you asked for advice and that's what I gave you but in the end, you and you alone decide what is best for your game. Good luck with your new island. 

I don't time travel, so that's probably why things just feel more tedious for me.


----------



## StrawberriCottage

nocctea said:


> Aww I hope the game still lets you participate! I think you can still get diys and candy on Halloween? But would be difficult with only two villagers.. doesn't hurt to do some quick time travel either if you're okay with that!


Awh ur so kind! I've gotten the DIYs and just getting the museum now! Just need a few materials for a log bridge set and I'm good to get villagers!


----------



## Moritz

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I've been debating for like the last 3 weeks whether or not I should restart my island. I like it a lot but ive been feeling really frustrated with it for prob about a year now. I think the problem is I've spent all this time developing it and now there's nothing new/left to do, even with the new update. I restarted my New Leaf town back in July and now I'm very pleased with it, it's a fresh start and i can develop some areas and leave others in a natural state. idk though there's a lot I like about my current island. the new update just really really makes me want to start from square one with everything, I'm thinking that'll revitalize my interest in the game.
> 
> advice is appreciated


I reset my island a week ago.
Got it all terraformed and ready for the update via time travel.
I'm much happier now than I was before.

If you think you're ready for a change, sleep on it, and if you still want to reset, I say do it.

I wasn't fully happy with my old island due to things like airport colour, and now I have the dream island and could not be happier


----------



## xSuperMario64x

HappyTails said:


> If you want a new layout and stuff then reset. I mean, you asked for advice and that's what I gave you but in the end, you and you alone decide what is best for your game. Good luck with your new island.
> 
> I don't time travel, so that's probably why things just feel more tedious for me.


I think sometimes advice from others helps because it allows me to articulate and organize my own thoughts on the matter. without it my thoughts would be a scrambled mess and I would be lost. I know i was kinda speaking against basically everything you said, but i still value your input very much. thank you ☺

I think I'll ponder it for one more day and if I still feel strongly about it then I'll go for it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Moritz said:


> I reset my island a week ago.
> Got it all terraformed and ready for the update via time travel.
> I'm much happier now than I was before.
> 
> If you think you're ready for a change, sleep on it, and if you still want to reset, I say do it.
> 
> I wasn't fully happy with my old island due to things like airport colour, and now I have the dream island and could not be happier


glad to hear that! it's very encouraging


----------



## SillyPrinny

Been currently rerolling for Peaches/Cherries, with a Blue/Orange airport. No luck yet, also interesting fact that I missed. The plane on the loading screen is white before you first step on the island.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I took a huge plunge today and reset my island. I rushed too much last time and I didn’t like it, so I’m gonna do what I said before the game came out over a year ago and not rush. I want to take my time with this game and I figured with the final update, Happy Home Paradise, and everything, now would be a good time to try something new. To be honest, I feel much better.


----------



## salem_

Glad I didnt resetted. Almost cleaned my island and soon I’ll be able to work on it again.


----------



## NooktheCrook

I always have this issue of wanting to reset with every Animal Crossing game. I reach a certain point where I feel like a want to be refreshed and currently, I have been feeling this way about New Horizons. I’m about 150 hours in and my island looks like garbage, with all my terraforming that I have tried to do. I even put the game down for six months and recently came back to it, but not a whole lot has even changed in that time. I’m thinking that I want to reset now and let terraforming take a back seat. Heck, I used to be overwhelmed by using design QR codes in New Leaf for ground pathway patterns.


----------



## Arckaniel

I've been contemplating whether or not I want to reset my island or not... I just got back from Animal Crossing, the 2.0 update and the HHP brought me back, tbh I don't hate how my island looks atm, and I have dedicated a lot of my time and effort building it to where it is now, but I feel like a fresh start with the update seems enticing...


----------



## LilD

I'm resetting after 2.0.  I kinda regret resetting before my current but the update as mentioned it's enticing.   Good luck to all and I hope you get the maps u want


----------



## DO-CTOR

Ooo, I'm glad I spotted this before making a new post entirely to ask about this lol

I've wanted to reset for months now with two main things holding me back: Losing my favorite villagers that took forever to get on my island (not an issue anymore because series 5 of the amiibo cards covered the remaining ones), and losing my custom designs. Essentially, I want to know if there's any way to preserve my designs so that I can get them back easily after a reset. I have some last resort ideas in mind, such as trying to recreate each design pixel by pixel in an art program as closely as possible then using it as a reference, but if there's a much easier route then I'd very much love to know


----------



## Moritz

DO-CTOR said:


> Ooo, I'm glad I spotted this before making a new post entirely to ask about this lol
> 
> I've wanted to reset for months now with two main things holding me back: Losing my favorite villagers that took forever to get on my island (not an issue anymore because series 5 of the amiibo cards covered the remaining ones), and losing my custom designs. Essentially, I want to know if there's any way to preserve my designs so that I can get them back easily after a reset. I have some last resort ideas in mind, such as trying to recreate each design pixel by pixel in an art program as closely as possible then using it as a reference, but if there's a much easier route then I'd very much love to know


If you have switch online, you could upload your designs on the custom design thingy at able sisters, and then download them on your new island


----------



## DO-CTOR

Moritz said:


> If you have switch online, you could upload your designs on the custom design thingy at able sisters, and then download them on your new island


Ah okay, thanks! I considered that but thought it wouldn't work because I assumed anything uploaded would be deleted, since the user and island don't exist anymore.


----------



## Moritz

DO-CTOR said:


> Ah okay, thanks! I considered that but thought it wouldn't work because I assumed anything uploaded would be deleted, since the user and island don't exist anymore.


Nah nintendo is awful at deleting that stuff 
Dream address remain which is great 

But my old profile is still on my friends friend list, and I can still claim points on switch app 

It doesn't get deleted


----------



## Arckaniel

I've decided to reset, I don't feel as attached to my previous island as I have been gone for a long time and I think I would like to be more chill for my next gameplay thus I will no longer time travel and just play more casually. I don't know if I'll ever finish my island at this point lol but I'll just enjoy the game as it is, more so looking forward to meeting and inviting new villagers and doing the work for the HHP DLC!


----------



## LuluLove

I have finally done it…I reset my island. I thought about resetting for a long while, months even, but I’ve never had the gut to do that. I hated my layout, how close resident service was to the airport and how far left it was, but I always thought I could roll with it. I changed my island multiple times, probably 5 times since game launch and I was prepared to do that with the new update. But this time around the idea of flattening my island and try to work once again with the same old, boring layout, crushed me. I left it half flattened, with tons of items laying around and I decided I had enough. It was so hard, much harder than I have ever anticipated, mostly because that was the island I had since the game launch and I had experienced everything with that one. When I deleted it I regretted it instantly but then, somehow, the RNG was extremely gracious and it gave me the actual perfect map, with the perfect starting villagers(for me) and the orange airport I wanted so badly(had the yellow version and it was meh). I’m on day two and although I would like to experience everything the new update have in store, I decided I don’t want to time travel and I want to take things slow. I’m staying away from any spoilers so I will enjoy all the new features while playing the game.


----------



## Moritz

LuluLove said:


> I have finally done it…I reset my island. I thought about resetting for a long while, months even, but I’ve never had the gut to do that. I hated my layout, how close resident service was to the airport and how far left it was, but I always thought I could roll with it. I changed my island multiple times, probably 5 times since game launch and I was prepared to do that with the new update. But this time around the idea of flattening my island and try to work once again with the same old, boring layout, crushed me. I left it half flattened, with tons of items laying around and I decided I had enough. It was so hard, much harder than I have ever anticipated, mostly because that was the island I had since the game launch and I had experienced everything with that one. When I deleted it I regretted it instantly but then, somehow, the RNG was extremely gracious and it gave me the actual perfect map, with the perfect starting villagers(for me) and the orange airport I wanted so badly(had the yellow version and it was meh). I’m on day two and although I would like to experience everything the new update have in store, I decided I don’t want to time travel and I want to take things slow. I’m staying away from any spoilers so I will enjoy all the new features while playing the game.


I reset my day 1 island a week before the update.

Its amazing how much having the perfect island changes things.

I too had a yellow airport and I hated it.
Got an orange one now and love it.

Had cherries as my fruit and it annoyed me every time my island got referred to as cherrytown.

I now have oranges and its orangetown 
And it feels so good as my island is orange themed.
Its so validating.

My resident services?
In the perfect spot.

Secret beach? Dead centered.

Rocks on the beach? Hardly any. And the one I do have is huge with a water pool.

Pier? On the side I wanted and the largest one like I wanted.

I used to be pro sticking with your starting island if you could.

Now I'm very pro restarting if you're unhappy with the unchangeable aspects of your island, and don't give up until you have the perfect map 

Because I've never been happier with the game


----------



## LuluLove

Moritz said:


> I reset my day 1 island a week before the update.
> 
> Its amazing how much having the perfect island changes things.
> 
> I too had a yellow airport and I hated it.
> Got an orange one now and love it.
> 
> Had cherries as my fruit and it annoyed me every time my island got referred to as cherrytown.
> 
> I now have oranges and its orangetown
> And it feels so good as my island is orange themed.
> Its so validating.
> 
> My resident services?
> In the perfect spot.
> 
> Secret beach? Dead centered.
> 
> Rocks on the beach? Hardly any. And the one I do have is huge with a water pool.
> 
> Pier? On the side I wanted and the largest one like I wanted.
> 
> I used to be pro sticking with your starting island if you could.
> 
> Now I'm very pro restarting if you're unhappy with the unchangeable aspects of your island, and don't give up until you have the perfect map
> 
> Because I've never been happier with the game


Oh don’t get me started on the airport. It bugged me since day one but mostly it was my resident service location, so close to the airport and far right, so my whole island had to be developed on the left. This time my RS is in the centre of the map, I finally have the secret beach far left, my orange airport and huge rocks with water(didn’t have them and they are amazing). Only thing I had to compromise was my native fruit: I got cherries and I wanted peaches but honestly the fruit was the only thing I was ready to compromise!


----------



## HappyTails

I'm also pro restarting if you aren't happy. I'm constantly restarting my island I don't know why I just won't get a second Switch so I can restart to my hearts content while staying true to at least one island

I digress. Restarting your island might be frowned by some people who believe you should stick to one island and not restart and learn to work around the stuff you don't like but when it comes down to it, restarting your island affects no one but the person the island belongs to. No effect on anyone else.

But do keep in mind, restarters that you will not have access to some of the the new stuff in the update until you get a 3 star rating

Expanded Harv's Island
The Roost (even if you upgrade to the art museum, still needs 3 stars)
Kapp'n and his special islands
If you don't time travel, this can be boring and annoying. The positive thing is the DLC is NOT locked behind the 3 star rating so if you want a break from the tedious drawn out tutorial, you can go off to help Lottie.


----------



## artisansystem

I’m really torn on whether or not I should reset my island. I feel like I really rushed the game the first time around by time traveling and getting burnt out, and while I have a lot of love for my villagers, I’m also not sure if I feel like I… earned any of my progress, if that makes sense?

I really wish it were possible to just buy a new cartridge and make a new island that way, like back in New Leaf. I feel like I want a new island, but I’m not ready to commit to the idea of my existing one being gone. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have to ask this again because this thought of restarting is bothering me. Since I own both copies of the games I had an idea in the back of my mind to move one of my residents to the new island so they can become the new resident representative, but now I am not sure if I want to do that. I mean it will make it easier for me no longer having to pay loans, I have all the stuff in my home, and all the bells and nook mile tickets I have I will keep, but still is it even worth it do something like that?

Another thing. If the resident used to work for Happy Home Paradise and I move my resident to a new island does all the progress get restarted too? I know I've restarted multiple times just to get a new island, but with all of the new stuff and new features I had this thought in my mind telling me "I should probably restart just to see how the new features and new content would work in the beginning" part of me is torn because I spent so much time making the island but the other part me still wants to keep it. Ugh! this is such a hard thing to think about.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well it finally happened. I have restarted my 2nd island yet again but this time I did something different. I was able to transfer my Resident who had most of the stuff on the island with them. So what I did was move the Resident off the island to Destiny (main island) and then I deleted the save data from the 2nd switch. Then I made the Resident from Destiny move again this time to the 2nd switch and I was surprised that it worked. I still had my fully upgraded home, all my nook miles, bells, and stuff from storage was still there. As well as my catalog and items that I have in my pockets! This is the best thing I've ever done and its like a new game+ to me.


----------



## Arckaniel

I reseted a few days ago, I didn't regret it at all! I like my new island map more and I'm honestly thinking of doing a new theme for my 2nd playthrough so I'm really excited! I also decided to not time travel anymore and just enjoy the slow pace and chill gameplay. I'm also really excited to hunt for new villagers, I honestly really want Sasha the most, he's a cutie!


----------



## Sholee

artisansystem said:


> I’m really torn on whether or not I should reset my island. I feel like I really rushed the game the first time around by time traveling and getting burnt out, and while I have a lot of love for my villagers, I’m also not sure if I feel like I… earned any of my progress, if that makes sense?
> 
> I really wish it were possible to just buy a new cartridge and make a new island that way, like back in New Leaf. I feel like I want a new island, but I’m not ready to commit to the idea of my existing one being gone. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it!



First, what was the reasoning for time travelling? and will you feel the need to time travel again? Cause if you reset and end up TTing again then there's no point in resetting.

Things like villagers, DIYs, bells, items can all be easily obtain through this website or other trading platforms so don't worry about that. If you're not attached to your map layout, I think you should reset especially for that feeling of progress and having felt that you earned everything yourself (even tho technically you did earn them whether you tt or not).

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021

Oh I was wondering.... is this possible? So if you're unsure of whether or not about resetting.. Could you back up your current island, then reset it. 

If you end up not liking it, could you just back up the save file with your old island?


----------



## LuluLove

Arckaniel said:


> I reseted a few days ago, I didn't regret it at all! I like my new island map more and I'm honestly thinking of doing a new theme for my 2nd playthrough so I'm really excited! I also decided to not time travel anymore and just enjoy the slow pace and chill gameplay. I'm also really excited to hunt for new villagers, I honestly really want Sasha the most, he's a cutie!


I envy people that like to hunt for villagers…gosh, I get so frustrated! I just restarted as well, deleting the island I had since the start of the game and I’m now on day 3, looking for the 3 first villagers and I swear that I hate hunting so much


----------



## Arckaniel

LuluLove said:


> I envy people that like to hunt for villagers…gosh, I get so frustrated! I just restarted as well, deleting the island I had since the start of the game and I’m now on day 3, looking for the 3 first villagers and I swear that I hate hunting so much


Lol it honestly could be frustrating at times but the rush I get when I finally find the villager I'm looking for is definitely unmatched! I was kinda dumb tho I'm on day 4 but I forgot that once you finish the plots there would automatically be villagers that would fill those plots so my supposed to be first 3 villagers became 2 random villagers (Chevre whom is cute enough but Truffles tho)... I'm so lucky I haven't finished the other one yet and it's a lazy plot so I could still hunt for Sasha today


----------



## LuluLove

Arckaniel said:


> Lol it honestly could be frustrating at times but the rush I get when I finally find the villager I'm looking for is definitely unmatched! I was kinda dumb tho I'm on day 4 but I forgot that once you finish the plots there would automatically be villagers that would fill those plots so my supposed to be first 3 villagers became 2 random villagers (Chevre whom is cute enough but Truffles tho)... I'm so lucky I haven't finished the other one yet and it's a lazy plot so I could still hunt for Sasha today


I found Chevre as well! And I got her because she is so cute! I let outifill the plot for my lazy as well because I kept finding bulls and gorillas and I had enough. Obviously it’s Al, because yes, I really needed a gorilla  
Good luck with Sasha, he is so cute!


----------



## Arckaniel

LuluLove said:


> I found Chevre as well! And I got her because she is so cute! I let outifill the plot for my lazy as well because I kept finding bulls and gorillas and I had enough. Obviously it’s Al, because yes, I really needed a gorilla
> Good luck with Sasha, he is so cute!


ik Chevre is really cute! Lol random move ins are either a hit or miss, mostly misses tho  I'm just glad one of my randoms are actually decent. I'm only on my 8th NMT and I am already seeing villagers twice (Bob and Cranston), definitely not going that well lol but hopefully I do find Sasha or else I'm gonna regret skipping Bob twice


----------



## artisansystem

Sholee said:


> First, what was the reasoning for time travelling? and will you feel the need to time travel again? Cause if you reset and end up TTing again then there's no point in resetting.
> 
> Things like villagers, DIYs, bells, items can all be easily obtain through this website or other trading platforms so don't worry about that. If you're not attached to your map layout, I think you should reset especially for that feeling of progress and having felt that you earned everything yourself (even tho technically you did earn them whether you tt or not).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021
> 
> Oh I was wondering.... is this possible? So if you're unsure of whether or not about resetting.. Could you back up your current island, then reset it.
> 
> If you end up not liking it, could you just back up the save file with your old island?



Thanks for this insight! I think I'm definitely going to reset-- I feel really stuck with my current map and I think I just want a fresh start with things. I appreciate you responding!!


----------



## ChaosKitten

I was flip flopping about resetting my island since the 2.0 Direct. I was simultaneously attached to, but also tired of the island. I was feeling like experiencing the update and DLC from a fresh start would be a lot more fun. 

So I decided to buy a Switch Lite and have a second island (a benefit of being childless, I can just go buy another console to fix my problem!).

I had an idea of what I wanted to create in my mind, decided on the permanent features that couldn't be compromised on, and went to work resetting for the elusive perfect island.

I reset less than 15 times and have an island I am extremely happy with. I'm not TTing at all (I didn't with the first island either) and tomorrow my Resident Services is upgrading. I honestly don't have a desire to play the first island for now. I have fond memories of it, but I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## Amphibian

Sorry if this has been asked million times before but is it possible to have the airport and plaza perfectly aligned without save editing? I'm thinking on restarting yet again because my new island I thought I was happy with doesn't feel like "home" to me


----------



## Moritz

Amphibian said:


> Sorry if this has been asked million times before but is it possible to have the airport and plaza perfectly aligned without save editing? I'm thinking on restarting yet again because my new island I thought I was happy with doesn't feel like "home" to me


Yeah it's possible!


----------



## Sholee

Amphibian said:


> Sorry if this has been asked million times before but is it possible to have the airport and plaza perfectly aligned without save editing? I'm thinking on restarting yet again because my new island I thought I was happy with doesn't feel like "home" to me



ughhhss my airport and rs is off by 1 freaking block. Annoys me to this day.


----------



## DO-CTOR

Moritz said:


> Nah nintendo is awful at deleting that stuff
> Dream address remain which is great
> 
> But my old profile is still on my friends friend list, and I can still claim points on switch app
> 
> It doesn't get deleted


After 20 in-game days I finally unlocked the tailors and was relieved that you were right! It's just a bummer I can't display these in the shop or edit them anymore, but besides that I'm glad nothing was lost


----------



## Seelie

Amphibian said:


> Sorry if this has been asked million times before but is it possible to have the airport and plaza perfectly aligned without save editing? I'm thinking on restarting yet again because my new island I thought I was happy with doesn't feel like "home" to me



Just sliding in to confirm that it's totally possible!  My last island and my current island are both perfectly aligned plaza to airport, but it took me a while to reset for both of them.  Basically what I did was run back and forth between the airport and the plaza and then, once I was pretty sure they were aligned, progressed far enough to pick up weeds and then put them down in a straight "path" from the airport to the plaza to make sure.


----------



## foxgl0ves

Okay, can someone convince me to (or not to) restart my whole island? I’m so sad that it’s not how I want it, I flattened it and now I feel so overwhelmed trying to terraform and make it look pretty. Was trying to start with an entrance, but I don’t know how to go about making a natural looking designed island. Makes me so upset 

I really don’t wanna restart since I have Raymond, Audie, Judy, Marlo…tons of bells and NMTs, rare fish caught and donated, completed fossils. Idk what to do!


----------



## Moritz

foxgl0ves said:


> Okay, can someone convince me to (or not to) restart my whole island? I’m so sad that it’s not how I want it, I flattened it and now I feel so overwhelmed trying to terraform and make it look pretty. Was trying to start with an entrance, but I don’t know how to go about making a natural looking designed island. Makes me so upset
> 
> I really don’t wanna restart since I have Raymond, Audie, Judy, Marlo…tons of bells and NMTs, rare fish caught and donated, completed fossils. Idk what to do!


The main question to ask yourself is will resetting give you something that you can't get without it?

Because if you're unhappy with your airport location/ colour, your pier location/size, the rocks on your beach, your native fruit, the location of your secret beach, or your resident services location, then maybe you should restart.

But if none of these are causing your issues, then I think restarting is probably not the best choice.

Its a lot to lose just so the game will generate a few cliffs for you


----------



## LuluLove

foxgl0ves said:


> Okay, can someone convince me to (or not to) restart my whole island? I’m so sad that it’s not how I want it, I flattened it and now I feel so overwhelmed trying to terraform and make it look pretty. Was trying to start with an entrance, but I don’t know how to go about making a natural looking designed island. Makes me so upset
> 
> I really don’t wanna restart since I have Raymond, Audie, Judy, Marlo…tons of bells and NMTs, rare fish caught and donated, completed fossils. Idk what to do!


You are in the same position I was just a couple of weeks ago. Had my island since game launch, I had completed my museum(not the art gallery but all the other exhibitions), had all my dream villagers and a ton of cloths, forniture and so on. Let alone bells and Nook Miles. My layout wasn’t great but it wasn’t awful either, my airport color wasn’t my favorite but at least it wasn’t green(the one I hate the most). Also, the island has somehow a sentimental value. There wasn’t any real reason for me to restart the game but still, for the past months, all I could think about was restarting. When the 2.0 update launched I was thrilled and excited but at the same time it was what made me decide to restart. Now I have the perfect island layout, my favorite airport color and I can’t wait to discover all the new things that have been added to the game. 
In the end of the day, restarting is hard, and you have to have the right motives to make the decision, mostly because if you reset just for the sake of it, you might end up in the resetting loop, which is frustrating. If you want to reset because you are looking for a better map, or because you run out of things to do in your island and you want to experience the magic of this game again, then go for it! It was hard for me but I don’t regret it, and after a couple of days I don’t miss my old island anymore!


----------



## SurgeonOfMean

I just re-started my island because I lost all of my progress during the system transfer to the Nintendo Switch OLED. 150 hours of progress lost. But! This island has actually been turning out better than my previous one. By an incredible stroke of luck, Marshal was my first campsite visitor and Raymond was one of my first Nook Miles Island encounters, so they are both now living in my island. I've also done a better job with the layout of the buildings. The downside is, I have to pay off my mortgage again and I'm also working my way up to 3 Stars so I can finally unlock all of the 2.0 content. I haven't even unlocked cooking or all the good stuff from Harv's Island yet.


----------



## artisansystem

I finally restarted my island, and I can say with confidence that it was the right idea. I'm bummed about having to wait to access the new content, but I'm playing a lot more mindfully this time, and I'm excited to build my island from the ground up again. Plus, I got an orange airport (my favorite color) on my first reset, so that was a nice bonus!


----------



## DO-CTOR

foxgl0ves said:


> Okay, can someone convince me to (or not to) restart my whole island? I’m so sad that it’s not how I want it, I flattened it and now I feel so overwhelmed trying to terraform and make it look pretty. Was trying to start with an entrance, but I don’t know how to go about making a natural looking designed island. Makes me so upset
> 
> I really don’t wanna restart since I have Raymond, Audie, Judy, Marlo…tons of bells and NMTs, rare fish caught and donated, completed fossils. Idk what to do!


Just adding my two cents on top of what everyone else has replied with: Personally I found that restarting along with a rough idea of where you want your moveable structures really saves a lot of stress, time, and bells. There are websites and applications which allow you to make custom island maps and place everything to your liking; I did this and as I went through the early game used it as a guide for where to place things.

As for the NMTs and villagers, a friend you trust can hold them for you, or if not you can wait until you get your hands on their amiibo cards. I know there's many hoops to jump through to get around these things but overall, I say as long as you're not burnt out on the game and know you're willing to spend another 100+ hours for the island you truly want, you'll be fine!


----------



## Romaki

I restarted again because I ****ed some things up during timetraveling and these things bother me. I really hate that the islands are such a dice roll, it's literally impossible to get the things you want sigh. I wonder if future games will allow us to change things we can't currently change, like the plaza location.

But anyway, instead of two south exits I have the mix again and instead of a centered hidden beach it now lines up with the south exit. Pretty standard island, nothing special about it. I got my fruit / airport combo, but the reason I'm keeping it is because I started with two dreamies and it got my favorite flowers. Those things don't really matter either, but the rocks are super small and most of these things don't actually matter do they. I'm bad at terraforming, but my island can look like pretty much every beautiful island now. My town hall is near the center and far enough away from the airport. The island is pretty much as blank slate as it can get, which scares me because I'm not creative enough for that. 

But I'm trying to go for only-pretty-villagers and keeping-them-until-you-got-the-picture playstyle.

I really wish restarting wasn't more fun to me than desperately being unable to decorate any area. xD


----------



## Bekaa

Moritz said:


> The main question to ask yourself is will resetting give you something that you can't get without it?
> 
> Because if you're unhappy with your airport location/ colour, your pier location/size, the rocks on your beach, your native fruit, the location of your secret beach, or your resident services location, then maybe you should restart.
> 
> But if none of these are causing your issues, then I think restarting is probably not the best choice.
> 
> Its a lot to lose just so the game will generate a few cliffs for you


Gosh, I think this is really good advice. You hit the nail on the head with your comment “will resetting give you something that you can't get without it?” 
I reset about six months ago and it had come down to the fact that I felt like I had “done at all“. I had everything you could earn or buy or build. So I was very bored I reset and have never regretted it.

I was surprised that, even though I had done it all before, it still was fresh. This is probably because my memory is not terrific. LOL.

Another thing to keep in mind, is that you can create a dream address before you reset, then you can visit your existing island whenever you want. Also, you can store your bells and your favorite items on someone’s else’s island while you reset. Every now and again I visit my old island and it’s like I’m seeing it with fresh eyes. I really enjoy that.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm NEVER restarting again. I finally unlocked the 3 star rating I need to get everything the new update gave us. Granted it doesn't usually take as long as it did for me but still the tutorial mode seemed to drag on forever.

If there is something about my island I don't like, I'll just get over it, although I really love my island so I don't think restarting is really going to happen again. Being in tutorial mode that prevents you from being able to do everything the game offers, is not a fun place to be in. I'm currently getting Brewster right now.

Never again.

For the people on the fence about restarting, unless you are absolutely unhappy with your island and can't overlook the flaws, I do NOT recommend restarting. Tutorial mode and unlocking 3 stars is brutal when you just want out, and since one of the main conditions of unlocking 3 stars is having all the shops and 8 villagers, the 'wait a day' mechanic (unless you time travel) can make the process even longer.


----------



## ellienoise

I just want to vent a little bit, I reset last week and the game was just absolutely awful when it came to random move ins! While i was island hopping looking for villagers the game decided to fill two of the spots out of the three lots. With pango and a pink kangaroo. I felt so betrayed. I'm not sure if anything changed in the code of the game in one of the updates but I don´t remember the game filling spots so quickly when it first came out. Out of my first 9 I only got to choose Paolo, Lyman and Sasha and all of the rest I felt like I didn't get a lot of a choice. Island hopping was also somehow harder? I felt like the variety of types of personalities was bigger than it used to, and I had to use a lot of tickets without really finding villagers I liked. 
On the other hand, I was able to choose a map with the right river orientation for the Island I wanted to create this time. I felt very aprehensive about restarting before because I really liked my island and I didn't want to loose all of my progress but in the end I'm glad I did. I get to do it all over again and the excitement is still there.


----------



## angelcat621

I am very much considering resetting now that the new update is out. I really don't like my native fruit, airport color or dock placement. It's been so fun and I had a blast with this island but I think I'm ready to move on to a Pookytopia 3.0. Since I have scarce net access I will lose everything but I've made peace with that. I could always come back here to get missing fruit or exclusive items right?  
I also want to experience things fresh again. Playing through a new game will definitely help with the winter blues.


----------



## angelcat621

Well it's time. I've got the update, DLC, and uploaded my old DA so today I bid farewell to Pookytopia 2.0 and I'm starting over. I'm looking for apples (_maybe peaches_), a blue airport, roses, and a dock on the right. Wouldn't mind getting some cat starters but we'll see how it goes. Wish me luck (and some sense too, apparently.) This is probably going to take awhile.


----------



## Lily Mayor

Finally resetted my town today. I disliked my old town for a long time but I didn't want to reset in case if I'd learn to like it. Turns out I didn't. So far I'm pretty glad I decided to reset even though I have to start completely over.


----------



## flabbergasted

I was really worried about resetting, all my other ac games were never reset. The first map I got and all that. when they announced the 2.0 update I considered it for the first time. It was worth it for me and I am really glad I went through with it. Got cool villagers and have new space to plan cool stuff!


----------



## your local goomy

It's that time of the month again. The time where I consider resetting. I really want more of a country vibe after being inspired by HHP, but don't want to lose what I have and changing the island's theme is practically impossible. So I'm in a bit of a rut/burnout.


----------



## HappyTails

your local goomy said:


> It's that time of the month again. The time where I consider resetting. I really want more of a country vibe after being inspired by HHP, but don't want to lose what I have and changing the island's theme is practically impossible. So I'm in a bit of a rut/burnout.



I wouldn't reset just because you want to change your theme. You can change the island around without completely resetting.


----------



## your local goomy

HappyTails said:


> I wouldn't reset just because you want to change your theme. You can change the island around without completely resetting.


I understand that. I'm just frustrated with my island right now, I suppose. Probably not worth restarting over. I might just need to move things around. I'll give it more time.


----------



## HappyTails

your local goomy said:


> I understand that. I'm just frustrated with my island right now, I suppose. Probably not worth restarting over. I might just need to move things around. I'll give it more time.



Yeah, I personally wouldn't reset just to change the theme, especially when most of the new items and features are locked behind the 3 star rating. But ultimately, it IS up to you, it's your island. 

I get frusterated with my island all the time. Like earlier, I was messing with my island, terraforming and whatnot and I wasn't liking how something wasn't turning out and my first thought every time terraforming goes wrong is to reset. But instead of doing that, I just starting playing around with different ideas and everything worked out better than I thought.


----------



## Moonbay212

ADVICE FOR THOSE WHO HAVE RESET?
I'm thinking about resetting my island but I'm wondering if I should just start completely fresh (lose all my items etc) or transfer some items to my other island on my other switch? Have people done either and what is your opinion on saving items?


----------



## Sophie23

.


----------



## Livia

I’m thinking about resetting my second island. I’m happy with my villagers, map, native fruit, and airport color. But I don’t like my island name anymore and I haven’t really played that island much at all in the last year. I love the beginning tutorial part of the game and really want to play it again. Also I might have more motivation to play this island if I start over. I’m worried about how long it will take to find the right map again, but I’m weird and kinda enjoyed resetting for hours to find the perfect map.  I can leave all my bells, nmt, and important furniture/clothes with my main island so I don’t have to start with nothing.


----------



## meela

Sophie23 said:


> I think I’m going to start again in the year~



i LOVE this idea!!! i was recently thinking about resetting my second island because I hate the name of my island rep, and my island itself, and I love the idea of starting fresh on January 1st!


----------



## your local goomy

Still thinking of resetting, have been for a while. I just hate so much about this freaking island, but I have so much progress and am dreading having to do the blasted tutorial again.


----------



## Sophie23

I will start my new island when I’m ready but I’m naming it Coral Bay again


----------



## VanitasFan26

To anyone who is thinking of restarting there are things you need to know since the 2.0 update changed some stuff:

1. Once the Museum is upgraded you pretty much unlock the Art Galley. For some reason they took out the old Museum upgrade building and just jump straight to the Art Gallery. They must've done this to get Brewster more easily. So to anyone who wanted the old Museum upgrade I am sorry to say its no longer possible.

2. You must have Resident Services upgraded to the building in order to gain access to Happy Home Paradise. 

3. In order to gain access to having Brewster you must have your island a 3 star rating and then have K.K. visited your island. Its the major requirement you need to unlock the feature. The same goes Kapp'n Tours since its not there from the beginning.

Really consider this before you restart island and yes all the process you did in HHP will be gone after you restart your island.


----------



## HappyTails

I reset again. I think I figured out what my problem is with this game. I think I don't like the terraforming part. Every island I played and terraformed on I grew bored with. So I decided a fresh start in 2022 with a no terraforming island. I will have paths down and do a little tweaking of cliffs or the river if needed but nothing major. I will see if that keeps me playing on the same island. 

I think I like the idea of terraforming than actually doing it. If I end up restarting AGAIN after this then I will seriously have to start thinking about whether or not this game is for me and whether or not I should keep playing. It not conducive to keep playing a game that I won't stop restarting.


----------



## Queenno

Here we go again, it's that time of the year when I want to restart again... I really like this island and the villagers but every day I do the same things and I'm not into terraforming or designing so much so once everything is done, I get bored and now I want to reset again. It took me a year to be where I am with the current island so I will probably have an island per year I guess... I really love this game, especially the beggining of the game, but once I collect all fishes, insects, fossils and I paid all the loans, I want to restart again... I'm really affraid I'm gonna regret it because there's nothing wrong with this island, but I'm not enjoying the game anymore as I'm enjoying when my island is still in "development".


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> I reset again. I think I figured out what my problem is with this game. I think I don't like the terraforming part. Every island I played and terraformed on I grew bored with. So I decided a fresh start in 2022 with a no terraforming island. I will have paths down and do a little tweaking of cliffs or the river if needed but nothing major. I will see if that keeps me playing on the same island.
> 
> I think I like the idea of terraforming than actually doing it. If I end up restarting AGAIN after this then I will seriously have to start thinking about whether or not this game is for me and whether or not I should keep playing. It not conducive to keep playing a game that I won't stop restarting.


Thats probably for the best. I've restarted several times on my 2nd island I decided not to do much terraforming on it. Granted I did use it to fix some of the river mouths and cliffs, but that was only to put the bridges and inclines.


----------



## Cardiackid

Ok. I want to reset my island and start over.  Can I put everything in my wooden shed (holds 5000 items) and take that to my kids island and then bring it to my new island so I keep everything?


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

My switch unexpectedly died a couple months ago… so I’m back with a new switch and a new save!! Can’t believe how little we have at the beginning wow lolol


----------



## TeaBiskit

I too have been thinking about reseting my island, but I'm unsure.  My main problem is that I wish I the town plaza was in a different spot.

Does anyone know if you can keep your catalog after reseting or sell your island to Tom Nook like you could in NL ?


----------



## VanitasFan26

TeaBiskit said:


> I too have been thinking about reseting my island, but I'm unsure.  My main problem is that I wish I had placed the town plaza in a different spot.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can keep your catalog after reseting or sell your island to Tom Nook like you could in NL ?


The only way to save your catalog and all your DIYS that you learned is to transfer your Resident from your main switch to a 2nd switch that has a 2nd copy of the game. The problem is that you are the Resident Representative and it would not work like that. What you need to do is to create a new Resident on that same island and then transfer all of your items to that Resident, which can take a long while to do.

Once that done you have to get your 2nd switch that has a 2nd copy of the game and on the Main Switch press "minus" which will go into the settings menu where you see Tom Nook. What you want to do is select "Move to a new island" and when you do that he explains how the whole process works (trust me its a bit complicated to understand). Then when you do that go on the 2nd switch with the 2nd copy and make sure you're at the counter where Timmy and Tommy greet you. You would want to select "I'm moving"

Make sure on both switches send a request to find what Resident you picked that is moving. When it finds it, you would want to accept it and when it goes well they will accept you and you can turn off your main switch that you transferred your character from. Then finally when you get into your game, you will find that all of your catalog, bells, nook miles, and even your home are still there and Tom Nook even mentions that you payed your bill so you don't have to worry about paying him again.


----------



## Dolphinia

IslaYuka said:


> So I’m STILL thinking of resetting but it really scares me. Maybe it’s just that I’m not creative and/or really bad at terraforming and decorating but I really don’t like my island and feel like I need a fresh start. One of the main reasons why I would like to reset is the placement of my airport and RS. The RS is too close to the airport and I think it would be easier to design my island if my airport would be in the middle instead of on the right side.
> 
> I don’t get much enjoyment out of the game anymore and while I know it may sound ridiculous I feel a bit “burnt-out” overthinking my island so much...
> 
> The reasons that hold me back from resetting are that I started during the lockdown back in March together with a friend, my museum progress, my villagers and the bonds with them, the fact that it’s the island I picked while knowing almost nothing about NH (played CF and NL in the past though) and I have OCD so that makes it even worse resetting because I’ll probably overthink all of it. Including even the date I reset my game. It’s hard to explain...
> 
> I know it’s my choice but I want to get as much insight as possible before making the decision and avoiding instant regret.
> 
> I’ll even show an image of my lay-out. Don’t mind the red circles. They were for showing a friend some of the things that can’t be changed.


I am in the same boat I’m thinking of resetting my island becuase of RS I wish that we could move it like all the other building the only thing that’s holding me back from starting over is that I will lose one resident that I really like Nate he is may favorite


----------



## Sid

Would anyone want to hold my stuff for a while. Probably take several trips dropping it off and again when I pick it up. And it might be a week before I'm ready. I know that's asking a lot but I have 135 TBT for a trustworthy person who's willing to do it.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

I reset my Island in August last year. I had a lot of fun with my island theme and villagers, but I got bored once I did everything I wanted. So i said goodbye and I don't regret it. I have so many pictures of all the lovely memories, and in my mind Kallui is still out there. A bright and colorful vacation resort for all the retired/discarded villagers. I built the island and now they can live forever on it without my guidance, in peace and harmony.

My new island is still pretty barren right now after clear cutting so much, but it's been freeing starting a new game. I've been using my island more like a sandbox. I know what theme I want but not exactly how I want it laid out. So to figure it out, I've been experimenting with furniture and cliff arrangements for the past 4 months or so while getting my catalogue back. Ill admit it's hard to find the new 2.0 items, especially since a lot of them are expensive, but it's nice taking things slow for once. And I like not being so worried about having a 5 star town to impress people with. I'm doing this for me this time.


----------



## Moonbay212

Hi! 

I'm debating resetting my island again (I'm not feeling my island at all) and I'm debating doing a full reset and not transfer items or bells...has anyone done this? What was it like? Should I transfer items to my second switch before resetting?


----------



## Khaelis

Moonbay212 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm debating resetting my island again (I'm not feeling my island at all) and I'm debating doing a full reset and not transfer items or bells...has anyone done this? What was it like? Should I transfer items to my second switch before resetting?



I've done it many times. Only do it if you're absolutely sure, but it can be rather refreshing starting all over for once.


----------



## Moonbay212

Khaelis said:


> I've done it many times. Only do it if you're absolutely sure, but it can be rather refreshing starting all over for once.


Ya I feel like it'd be nice and refreshing and less stressful to have all of these items for a theme, I have always used my second island to transfer and save items and bring them over and I keep feeling like it makes it more stressful

Did you ever get fustrated that you had to completely start over?


----------



## Khaelis

Moonbay212 said:


> Ya I feel like it'd be nice and refreshing and less stressful to have all of these items for a theme, I have always used my second island to transfer and save items and bring them over and I keep feeling like it makes it more stressful
> 
> Did you ever get fustrated that you had to completely start over?



Occasionally, but that's just the effects of being use to having something and not having it. Complaining a little, and move on. Pretty normal.

Edit: to be honest, I've though about restarting again fresh myself come March 1st. My current island, I decided to play a bit differently and the playstyle really did not mesh with me at all, and I've lost motivation for this island because I feel like I've done nothing so far.


----------



## Moonbay212

Khaelis said:


> Occasionally, but that's just the effects of being use to having something and not having it. Complaining a little, and move on. Pretty normal.
> 
> Edit: to be honest, I've though about restarting again fresh myself come March 1st. My current island, I decided to play a bit differently and the playstyle really did not mesh with me at all, and I've lost motivation for this island because I feel like I've done nothing so far.


Ya I think I'm gonna wait till March to restart! 

Ya I resettled back in Jan but I'm just not as attached to this island as I want and I feel no motivation to do my island so I was thinking of doing a COMPLETE restart


----------



## moon_child

Moonbay212 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm debating resetting my island again (I'm not feeling my island at all) and I'm debating doing a full reset and not transfer items or bells...has anyone done this? What was it like? Should I transfer items to my second switch before resetting?


I’ve done this a couple of times and find it very rewarding. The first time I did this I got impatient and traded so much for almost everything I lost but I got so unmotivated and felt no connection to the island. So I reset again and took it slow with everything and only traded a few times here and there for really essential stuff like fruits and NMTs and I’ve enjoyed that more. I dunno if it’s just me but the most exciting part for me in this game is before KK comes over because there’s always something new to look forward to everyday. But this is because I enjoy the life sim aspect of the game more than decorating so this makes sense.


----------



## Moonbay212

moon_child said:


> I’ve done this a couple of times and find it very rewarding. The first time I did this I got impatient and traded so much for almost everything I lost but I got so unmotivated and felt no connection to the island. So I reset again and took it slow with everything and only traded a few times here and there for really essential stuff like fruits and NMTs and I’ve enjoyed that more. I dunno if it’s just me but the most exciting part for me in this game is before KK comes over because there’s always something new to look forward to everyday. But this is because I enjoy the life sim aspect of the game more than decorating so this makes sense.



Ya I feel like I'm getting so lost in the decorating aspect that I'm not enjoying the game at all anymore!


----------



## HappyTails

Moonbay212 said:


> Ya I feel like I'm getting so lost in the decorating aspect that I'm not enjoying the game at all anymore!



Exactly. That's why my island I have now is a no terraform island.


----------



## Khaelis

The day I start my new island is quickly approaching and I've still not thought of a name for it, ugh.


----------



## moon_child

HappyTails said:


> Exactly. That's why my island I have now is a no terraform island.


I also did this in my current island. It’s a no terraforming island. I’ve done a lot of terraforming in the past and now I plan to play kinda more like New Leaf style just chill and stuff.


----------



## VanitasFan26

As someone who has restarted like 20 times (no joke) I will tell you the things you need to know before restarting. Its very important so make sure you really think about this because once you do it there is no turning back:

*1. Your Island Map Will be Different: *This means that any island map you get will most likely be different. Now you can close the game and reboot to get 4 different map styles that you want. The most important thing to note is that your Resident Services, Airport, Secret Beach, and Dock will be in different locations and you may have different types of Rocks on the Beaches. Choose wisely and pick the one that best fits your style and preference.

*2. You will have different Native Fruit and Flowers: *This one may not be important to most people, but for some if you are wanting and island that has like different fruits and flowers you will have to pay attention to which one you will get. For example on my main island I have Peaches, and Lilies, while on the 2nd island I have Oranges and Pansies. So if this is the type of stuff you are most curious about then make sure you are satisfied with it.

*3. You will have different starter villagers:* This may not sound important, but if you are wondering what type of villagers you will be getting when you first come to your island the personalities are always going to be Jock and Sisterly, there is no way to get different personalities when you first arrive on the island. If you don't like the villagers you can always close the game and reboot to try again, but remember your island map will become more different when doing so to get different villagers.

*4. The Color of your Airport will be Different: *This may sound outdated since during the 2.0 update you can now customize your airport items to a different color by going to Harvs island and talk to Cyrus, but there are some elements you need to know. You must first get your island to 3 stars and you need to have K.K. Slider visit your island in order for Harvey to contact to start donating on his island to build tents for the NPCs.


----------



## HappyTails

VanitasFan26 said:


> *5. You won't be able to access Happy Home Paradise until you complete your island: *This one like #4 you won't be about to go to Happy Home Paradise just yet, you first need to have your island at 3 stars and to have K.K. Slider visit your island and then you'll be able to go to the Resort. Its a lot of work and requirement to get to that point so if you still care about doing Happy Home Paradise you can, but its important to note after you deleted your past island all of the process you made on HHP will also be erased also.



Actually, this is incorrect. Happy Home Paradise is unlocked after you have 5 villagers and the Resident Service is upgraded to a building, you unlocked the DIY workshop and your island rep has a house instead of a tent. I think you might be thinking of Harv's Island which DOES require 3 stars and the KK Slider visit to unlock.

But HHP resort does not require 3 stars to unlock, but it isn't unlocked right from the beginning either.


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> Actually, this is incorrect. Happy Home Paradise is unlocked after you have 5 villagers and the Resident Service is upgraded to a building, you unlocked the DIY workshop and your island rep has a house instead of a tent. I think you might be thinking of Harv's Island which DOES require 3 stars and the KK Slider visit to unlock.
> 
> But HHP resort does not require 3 stars to unlock, but it isn't unlocked right from the beginning either.


Okay thank you for the correction I went ahead and deleted #5


----------



## kiava

Hello  I’ve been thinking about resetting my island but there are some valuable items such as my nmt and my bells that i would like to keep, there is also some items but not many that i would like to take with me so i was wondering if there is anybody who would be willing to hold my items for me 
Another thing putting me off leaving my island is all of my stuff but i feel as if i didn’t earn most of it due to buying it from nookazon and trading it from her
I would like to start my island again because i dontlike the name, how i decorated or how i completely wrecked the island with my awful terraforming skills, i also rushed straight into trying to get all 10 villagers and didn’t even consider the types. Anywho, if there is anybody who would be willing to hold some items for me that would be absolutely fantastic  thank you


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Moonbay212 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm debating resetting my island again (I'm not feeling my island at all) and I'm debating doing a full reset and not transfer items or bells...has anyone done this? What was it like? Should I transfer items to my second switch before resetting?


I did last fall. Trading is a pain plus I didn't want to deal with NOS. I feel happier playing the game on my own instead of getting outside help with some stuff. Maybe because I end up spending more time pursuing something myself? Don't know or fully understand this myself yet. I know at launch there was alot of pressure felt by people to quickly get items so they too can have a cool island of their own they liked but looking back I feel like getting a ton of outside help didn't assist as much as you may initially think. 
With Cyrus existing now, anxiety about variations of items when you aren't sure of what you want yet isn't a thing. So there is less pressure for trading.
If you don't mind having to collect everything again _(like the millions of diys that does take time)_ then starting from scratch will be fine. Progressing the game is much faster the second time around than how it was at launch for sure. However if you are wanting to speed it up even more but still "earning it yourself" I would suggest putting out a bunch of crops and fruit trees at the beginning of your game just to rack up bells. Between all the things you use bells on, that would be helpful and getting as much storage for your house as soon as possible is always helpful.
If the idea of waiting to get certain items bothers you, then you may want to transfer some over.


----------



## VanitasFan26

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I did last fall. Trading is a pain plus I didn't want to deal with NOS. I feel happier playing the game on my own instead of getting outside help with some stuff. Maybe because I end up spending more time pursuing something myself? Don't know or fully understand this myself yet. I know at launch there was alot of pressure felt by people to quickly get items so they too can have a cool island of their own they liked but looking back I feel like getting a ton of outside help didn't assist as much as you may initially think.
> With Cyrus existing now, anxiety about variations of items when you aren't sure of what you want yet isn't a thing. So there is less pressure for trading.
> If you don't mind having to collect everything again _(like the millions of diys that does take time)_ then starting from scratch will be fine. Progressing the game is much faster the second time around than how it was at launch for sure. However if you are wanting to speed it up even more but still "earning it yourself" I would suggest putting out a bunch of crops and fruit trees at the beginning of your game just to rack up bells. Between all the things you use bells on, that would be helpful and getting as much storage for your house as soon as possible is always helpful.
> If the idea of waiting to get certain items bothers you, then you may want to transfer some over.


Take from me as someone who used to play this game over 3,000 hours back in 2020 its always best not to pressure yourself into getting stuff done. What I realized after restarting for like the 30th time that its best to take your time and do stuff at a slow place so that way you don't feel too overwhelmed. The 2.0 update made me feel pressured so it just got out of control. Now I know what to do since I've designed islands of what I want it to be and how I want it feel like. Yes I know I was crazy about this game a few years ago but nowadays I am taking it slow.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

VanitasFan26 said:


> Take from me as someone who used to play this game over 3,000 hours back in 2020 its always best not to pressure yourself into getting stuff done. What I realized after restarting for like the 30th time that its best to take your time and do stuff at a slow place so that way you don't feel too overwhelmed. The 2.0 update made me feel pressured so it just got out of control. Now I know what to do since I've designed islands of what I want it to be and how I want it feel like. Yes I know I was crazy about this game a few years ago but nowadays I am taking it slow.


I totally get that. I played around 2,000 in 2020. No idea what 2021 and 2022 is for me, but I do play less and without the trading aspect there is less waiting around with the game on. I do feel like I am soon "done" with the game. Like if I get tired of it again, I am not tearing it down or anything. I'll probably just move on completely. Not out of frustration or anything _(2.0 update fixed much of what I had a problem with)_ but simply because I played it so much.

 I am also curious how many other people hit the thousands mark and got burnt out or overwhelmed considering the pandemic. I am also curious about how much our general view of the game would be different if the shut downs weren't needed then.


----------



## VanitasFan26

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I totally get that. I played around 2,000 in 2020. No idea what 2021 and 2022 is for me, but I do play less and without the trading aspect there is less waiting around with the game on. I do feel like I am soon "done" with the game. Like if I get tired of it again, I am not tearing it down or anything. I'll probably just move on completely. Not out of frustration or anything _(2.0 update fixed much of what I had a problem with)_ but simply because I played it so much.
> 
> I am also curious how many other people hit the thousands mark and got burnt out or overwhelmed considering the pandemic. I am also curious about how much our general view of the game would be different if the shut downs weren't needed then.


Truth be told. I am one those people who played the game since day one. I too was getting bored of the game because I ran out of stuff to do and I just felt lost with this game. However, when I got my 2nd Switch I was able to create a 2nd island. Of course it felt really weird starting a new island, but the more I played it the more fun I started having. I had an island in the Southern Hemisphere which compared to my old island was in the North Hemisphere. I always thought to myself "What if I picked South instead of North if I first played this game. Sure enough I found an island map that worked for me.

Also because I now have full knowledge of what the game is and what to expect going in the 2nd time I was able to plan out everything that I was going to do. It was a refreshing because when I first played this game I had no idea what I was even doing. When starting a 2nd island though I knew what I had to do. I found out myself why I got burned out on the game. I rushed through it and time traveled (nothing against it for those who do it). It was probably the biggest mistake I first did. So now with a new island in a different hemisphere everything just feels more refreshing and its weird to have 2 islands be in the North and South but its a good feeling.

I know I have a hard time myself understanding how people enjoy this game and I don't get it, but when I started a 2nd island I realized the most important thing. The game was meant to be played at slow pace. I guess because I rushed through it the first time I ruined the game for myself and I knew that was the reason I got so bored with it. Many people experience the game differently and its a common thing with Animal Crossing. Its played so different and have different experiences in a way every island you see is always different.

My advice would be to do new things that you thought you couldn't do before and with terraforming I usually just make whatever stands out to me and I don't try to compare myself to other islands (believe me I done that too many times) and I learned to just be myself and how I design the island. Since I took my time with the game I was having more fun collecting stuff, talking to my villagers, and of course making the island. So yeah its a strange experience for myself, but I don't regret having a 2nd island at all.

Also if you feel too burned out on the game its best to take a break. To get yourself recharged. You don't need to force yourself to play the game just because you have to, but in a way you will come back with a refreshed mind and figure out what you can do to make yourself feel more happy with the game.


----------



## Bunnieys

thinking about resetting, should i?


----------



## sigh

today i did what i thought was completely out of the question for me and reset. i kissed everything goodbye; my villagers, my museum, my critterpedia, my diys, my bells, my catalog, my reactions, my huge inventory (rip all those materials), my happy home paradise progress, so on and so forth - overall it was a LOT of progress and sentiment to let go of. nearly 2k hours in total i think? i was originally going to flatten but decided "you know what? i think a clean slate would fix me". 

while it's been so long since ive seen the start of this game and it feels kinda weird not having all the things unlocked that i did before, i dont regret this. in fact im excited! i get to start anew and im looking forward to falling in love w this game all over again. so, this is my final goodbye to my old and very loved island, cherrypine, and hello to my new one, elimora.



Spoiler: screenshots i took of cherrypine before resetting.


----------



## EleriDragonfly

I had restarted my island three times when I first got the game back in 2020, I wanted the resident services to be close to the airport so I could have more space in the centre of the island to design. But I've been working on that island since then, and was never happy. I didn't have much space between resident services and the beach to the left, and the river mouth on the right.
The other day I just became frustrated and decided to start again. I had a friend hold a few items for me, like my villager photos. I'm really hoping this will be the last time I restart, and I'll be happy with this current island.


----------



## watercolorwish

OOMF i finally reset my island I'm a little bit regretful since I had 2000 hours and 1 billion items on my island before and I'm starting from scratch and don't even remember how to get a vaulting pole lol. but im glad i reset I was in need of change to keep the game interesting


----------



## VanitasFan26

watercolorwish said:


> OOMF i finally reset my island I'm a little bit regretful since I had 2000 hours and 1 billion items on my island before and I'm starting from scratch and don't even remember how to get a vaulting pole lol. but im glad i reset I was in need of change to keep the game interesting


Just so you know if you have Happy Home Paradise you'll have to do a lot more work on your island just to trigger the cutscene where Tom Nook calls you to the airport.


----------



## watercolorwish

VanitasFan26 said:


> Just so you know if you have Happy Home Paradise you'll have to do a lot more work on your island just to trigger the cutscene where Tom Nook calls you to the airport.


Oh nooo, really? thats a bummer but im gonna try not to time travel and just play when i feel like it im not really in a rush


----------



## VanitasFan26

watercolorwish said:


> Oh nooo, really? thats a bummer but im gonna try not to time travel and just play when i feel like it im not really in a rush


Yeah its something that the game never tells you and yeah its best to take your time and not rush.


----------



## LilD

Reset Sunday time. Remember resetting for grass?


----------



## catwing

i think it's a shame we only get one type now!
i'm resetting today too - trying for the natural heart pond map with peaches ♥


----------



## VanitasFan26

catwing said:


> i think it's a shame we only get one type now!
> i'm resetting today too - trying for the natural heart pond map with peaches ♥


Good luck with that. It can be hard to get what you're looking for though. Trust me as someone who has restarted 50 times on the 2nd switch it is a pain to get exactly what you want.


----------



## JKDOS

sigh said:


> today i did what i thought was completely out of the question for me and reset. i kissed everything goodbye; my villagers, my museum, my critterpedia, my diys, my bells, my catalog, my reactions, my huge inventory (rip all those materials), my happy home paradise progress, so on and so forth - overall it was a LOT of progress and sentiment to let go of. nearly 2k hours in total i think? i was originally going to flatten but decided "you know what? i think a clean slate would fix me".
> 
> while it's been so long since ive seen the start of this game and it feels kinda weird not having all the things unlocked that i did before, i dont regret this. in fact im excited! i get to start anew and im looking forward to falling in love w this game all over again. so, this is my final goodbye to my old and very loved island, cherrypine, and hello to my new one, elimora.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshots i took of cherrypine before resetting.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434964View attachment 434965View attachment 434966



That's beautiful. Do you have a Dream Address for your old save?


----------



## TeaBiskit

After months of holding off, I reset and I'm so happy I did it. I disliked many things about my old island and only saw wasted potential because I picked the map hastily; and now after reseting and taking my time to pick a map that I really liked I'm a lot happier. I like the new airport colour better too, and I got awesome neighbours 

Sometimes having a change of scenery and starting again is all you need.⚘


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind


----------



## Sophie23

Hey it’s me again and yes I’m deciding   to start again crazy right? 
But I think I should play it a different way and that’s to catch every bug,  fish and sea creature first and then terraform to my liking 

I just don’t know what to name my new Island and I want a island name that doesn’t have a theme to it and the name must go with the seasons


----------



## Sid

I did it again... 

That orange airport had been slowly killing me for 4 months.

Good news though! I found my ORIGINAL map from March 2020. And got my yellow airport back! That was my first airport color too!

it's so weird being back here again. I still remember how everything used to be.


----------



## Sophie23

I really don’t know what to name my island


----------



## Sophie23

I restarted today found the perfect map and named my Island Buttercup


----------



## Perfektion

How is your map looking?


----------



## HappyTails

I'm restarting my island. I completely messed up again. I bought bells from another player on here (a big no no and something I had vowed to not do), didn't work for anything, bought DIYs because I was impatient, didn't talk to my villagers much, didn't work on collecting bugs, fish and sea creatures, rushed though HHP to unlock everything and now I just don't care about this island anymore and I feel like I'm playing an island I didn't really earn or deserve.

So I feel a restart will bring the excitement and motivation to play back. I'm going to save my somewhat unfinished island to the Dream Suite and restart. Wish me luck.

Also I thought of a cuter name for both my character and my island.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm still trying to find an island that isn't trash. XD

Also, people on some communities who never restarted their island crack me up with their superiority complex. XD
I guess I'm one of the many terrible people who restarted my island and hurting my pixel islander's 'feelings'.


----------



## angelcat621

HappyTails said:


> I'm still trying to find an island that isn't trash. XD
> 
> Also, people on some communities who never restarted their island crack me up with their superiority complex. XD
> I guess I'm one of the many terrible people who restarted my island and hurting my pixel islander's 'feelings'.


I'm on my 3rd and hopefully final island. Took me close to 2 weeks to settle on a new map. I'm very picky. My obsession with the perfect airport color, native fruit and flower, trumped all sentimental feelings I had for my old island. Very few regrets.


----------



## azurill

HappyTails said:


> I'm still trying to find an island that isn't trash. XD
> 
> Also, people on some communities who never restarted their island crack me up with their superiority complex. XD
> I guess I'm one of the many terrible people who restarted my island and hurting my pixel islander's 'feelings'.


 I hope you find the right map. I still haven’t reset mine but only because I don’t want to try and find all the DIY’s again. I really just wish we could change the airport color. It’s the only reason I would reset.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> I hope you find the right map. I still haven’t reset mine but only because I don’t want to try and find all the DIY’s again. I really just wish we could change the airport color. It’s the only reason I would reset.


Its too bad that the airport colors are limited to only 4 sets of colors (Yellow, Green, Blue, and Orange) I really wish there was more variety of colors for our airports.


----------



## HappyTails

I found a map after two days of resetting. I decided to focus on a few things I want for my new map. One I wanted map with a south/east river mouth, a dock facing west and a blue or orange airport. I wanted a map that had the RS building a decent space away from the airport and a somewhat centered airport. Once I decided to just focus on a few things and not try to have it all, I found a map that had all my must haves. I didn't care about the native fruit, native flower or starter villagers. 

So I found a map with the east/south river mouth, dock to the west and a centered airport far away from RS. Airport is blue, native fruit is apples, native flower is lillies, and starters are Katt and Kody.

I am satisfied and very happy with this map.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its too bad that the airport colors are limited to only 4 sets of colors (Yellow, Green, Blue, and Orange) I really wish there was more variety of colors for our airports.


Yea more color options would be great. I would have a purple airport if I could. Even if we could just repaint with existing colors I would make it blue.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2022



HappyTails said:


> I found a map after two days of resetting. I decided to focus on a few things I want for my new map. One I wanted map with a south/east river mouth, a dock facing west and a blue or orange airport. I wanted a map that had the RS building a decent space away from the airport and a somewhat centered airport. Once I decided to just focus on a few things and not try to have it all, I found a map that had all my must haves. I didn't care about the native fruit, native flower or starter villagers.
> 
> So I found a map with the east/south river mouth, dock to the west and a centered airport far away from RS. Airport is blue, native fruit is apples, native flower is lillies, and starters are Katt and Kody.
> 
> I am satisfied and very happy with this map.


That’s great that you found a good map. For some reason I didn’t think of airport color when I picked my map. I picked it because everything else was great.


----------



## HappyTails

I remember back when I first started playing this, and I remember one of the stupidest reasons I restarted. Funny how that stupid reason is now on my new island.

I'll share a picture right now







I didn't like the water coming all the way up to the land. SMH, I don't get it either. XD


----------



## moon_child

I recently restarted my other island too and I forgot how tiring it is to actually find a map. It seems Nintendo has this weird superpower of knowing exactly what you’re looking for and holding them back from you on purpose. This time around I have been looking specifically for a peaches and yellow airport combination and a pretty decent map and it took me almost 8 hours to find one when I remember back when I tried to find a map with cherries and orange airport before I kept seeing so many peaches and yellow airport combos. It’s so mind boggling. The RNG seems to like torturing people I guess.


----------



## usa-chan

to the people who feel oddly detached to their island and are on the fence of resetting it, i recently resetted the island that i had since the game launched and i have zero regrets about it. one of the main issues with my old island is that i time travelled during the beginning process to get an open space for maple - this made me rush through the kk slider process, and honestly kind of ruined the rest of the game for me. i was also constantly comparing my island to other people's, and it was so unmotivating to hop on and play. i stopped playing the game after a couple of months of the release (which is totally unlike me since i played NL for like four years before getting tired of it), but i recently decided to reset my island even though it had all of my dreamies and most of the diys. 

on my new island, i'm currently not tting, but playing is honestly much more fulfilling to me now. i really enjoy just taking my time to work on my island without the "pressure". sure, there's random furniture lying around because i'm trying to get that 3 star rating, and until today, i had none of my dreamies, but i really am enjoying myself more. i hope everyone else that decides to reset gets that to feel accomplished with their own islands.


----------



## prae

so I reset my island the other day, and it's been like a breath of fresh for me. I like working on an island theme, and while I liked the last theme I had in concept, it felt like a chore to work on my island and play the game. 

but with the reset, it's honestly been a lot of fun so far. the new theme I'm working with has me excited to actually play through the game, and since I don't really have any specific villagers I'm looking for this time, I think I'm gonna let my plots auto fill for once, which should bring an interesting group to my island. 

basically, resetting helped heal my acnh burnout, and now I actually wanna play again.


----------



## Moritz

I'm.... restarting my island again.
I think...

I do love my island. But it has a problem I just can't find a solution for. And the way my island is set up, if I tear down that area, I will have to tear down the whole island as its all connected.

 I'd have to move the river, which means I have to move every house. Which means I need to move the path down, which means I no longer have room for something else. Just not doable.

By restart I mean transfer it to my second switch and send a new character with terraforming unlocked to a new island.

So the island wouldn't actually be lost and I can just move it back if I can't find a new island I like.

Edit: thought about it more, it's not worth it.
I'll keep this island.
There must be a way to make it work


----------



## TheDuke55

@Moritz What is it that you're trying to fix? I'm sure if you posted a picture of the area that some members here could give you some advice that you might like.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> @Moritz What is it that you're trying to fix? I'm sure if you posted a picture of the area that some members here could give you some advice that you might like.


I think I might have solved it.
I decided to try thinking outside of the box.
Literally.

I dug holes in the side of the cliff, and moved the shops off the cliff they were on top of, and put them in it.

This shrunk the space on top of the cliff that was too big for small builds but too small for big builds.

I then moved my house from where I was struggling to decorate the outside of and put it on top of that cliff.

This has now freed up a larger space where I can try and work an idea from my old island back into.

I'm still working on moving everything right now but so far it's coming together nicely so I feel a lot better.


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> I'm still working on moving everything right now but so far it's coming together nicely so I feel a lot better.


Well that's good to hear! Sometimes it helps to come back to a project with a fresh mind. Not just with this game, but everything in general.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Well my data kind of went out the window. I suppose it's ok, but I really liked my island I had... But that's what i get messing with files lol.
With the last update we got, I feel less stressed about picking a map at least. I don't have to worry about my airport color. And this time, I'll take my sweet time so I don't burn out from diy hunting. No amiibo help this time unfortunately, but maybe that could work as a positive in the long run. It's still kind of annoying because I did get alot of stuff done on that file. 

Could use some island name ideas though. Looking for something neutral if anyone has fun neutral ideas.
And I am considering choosing a map with southern river mouths and just having the rivers start on a cliff near the front of the island. I plan on a flat island beyond that cuz terraforming is a nightmare and no fun at all. I haven't played on that kind of map so I think it could be a fun new start for me. But I'll be resetting for Plucky and thinking about setting the date for 2020.


----------



## angiepie

I’ve restarted my island technically twice. The first time I just stopped playing immediately lol. I restarted it this year on the 19th and haven’t looked back since. I don’t have any regrets really, I do miss my Celeste items but I can get them back. This time I’ll take my time (except in the beginning I do TT because it’s just such a SLOW start), but after that, I’ll do it in real time. I really just hated my first island and got sick of looking at it. I took too much inspiration from someone and it felt like a copy cat.


----------



## Moritz

Tonight I made a new island. My third (main) Island.

And by new, I mean the map is near identical to the map of my first island.
I restarted my first island because I did not like the fruit or the airport colour. Not because I was unhappy with the island.

This new island has the (only) airport colour I like, and my favourite fruit.

The only things that are different map wise are beach rocks, the peninsula is a different shape (same spot though) and redds beach is in a different location.

I'm feeling good about this.

(The issue with island number 2 was the framerate kept dropping and I had no idea how to fix it. The island still exists, I moved it to my second switch. I'll still play on it, just not as often)


----------



## Moritz

I reset my second island today.

I found the exact map I was looking for on my second attempt but the airport was the wrong colour so I reset to try again.

Its been a long time and I've not found the map again to even attempt the right airport colour.

Mistakes were made.


----------



## cya

Considering restarting my island. I haven't played NH in so long, and whenever I go on, I get overwhelmed by all the things I have to do. Part of my island is complete and I really like it, but the rest is bare and to work on it, I need to remove so many flowers. It seems like such a hassle. I also don't like that I can't recognise my original island because of terraforming. I kind of want to restart and then never use terraforming, or only make minor changes, y'know?

I've taken a lot of screenshots, so I'll be able to recreate the parts I like, but I think it's time to start over...


----------



## EMLY

I've reset my island a few times, and I did it again but I think I might be done after this one. I have always struggled with finding a name that suits my island aesthetic - I feel like I've always made it too specific for what I'm going for..

This time I restarted, found an island I really like/met my requirements for being able to play. (Idk what is wrong with me but I really can't play any animal crossing games if I don't have apples as my native fruit. It feels bad in my brain and Idk how else to explain it.)

I named it the same name as my old New Leaf town: New Eden. In NL, I went for a future theme - got robot villagers, went modern with decorations around town. This time I think I can make it anything. If I wanted to do modern again I could, but I think it would even fit a horror/steampunk island too. Anyway, I'll post a picture of my new map and if any of you are interested I can post pictures of how well the layout is going to work for me. I finally feel like this the island I'm NOT going to want to reset ever.

Lots of luck to all of you friends out there also resetting and starting over!


----------



## Imaginetheday

I’m resetting my island today after having the same one since release day. I’ve found I’ve grown bored with it, having accomplished everything. I’ve been watching froggycrossing’s YouTube series and loving it. I’m excited, but also a bit nervous.

Things I’m looking for…

RS farther from the airport
Larger land outcropping (can’t think what it’s called)
Better rock placements

I don’t care about fruit or flowers or villagers.


----------



## Aiyaru

Imaginetheday said:


> Better rock placements


A little late, but according to this article, "*All of the rocks you break will respawn in a random spot on your island*, but note that only one rock will respawn each day.". This may help you remove one of your dealbreakers when finding a new island!


----------



## HappyTails

Aiyaru said:


> A little late, but according to this article, "*All of the rocks you break will respawn in a random spot on your island*, but note that only one rock will respawn each day.". This may help you remove one of your dealbreakers when finding a new island!



I'm pretty sure they are referring to the beach rocks that can't be moved or terraformed.


----------



## xandraxian

Just resetted recently. I am currently at the plaza being upgraded to get Isabelle. I have a problem with continuously resetting if I spend a long time away from the island cause I feel guilty. I don't recommend resetting for that...it is not like you can't readjust to an old town. Especially since you can basically wipe current towns without resetting.


----------



## Midoriya

Welp, I did it.  Since the original GameCube version of Animal Crossing I had never reset an Animal Crossing game, not even once.  But a couple hours ago I made the decision to reset and get rid of UA Academy as I'm not even sure what I was doing with it.  It was an original-looking island at least, but I know I can make something better, so I started a new island called "Lurolona" after Lurolona Village from the anime The Rising Of The Shield Hero.  Named my character Naofumi.  I reset enough times to get the green airport.  I wanted peaches as my native fruit, but I got cherries, and didn't care to keep resetting since I already got the green airport (and I can get the other fruits anyway, so it doesn't matter).

I had been thinking about this for awhile, but am glad I went through with it.  I did lose a ton of progress, but since the game isn't being updated anymore and I have friends who can get me anything I need in the game, I'm not really worried about it.  I'll probably open up a new Island Journal thread at some point to showcase my efforts in building up the island.  I am going to make it more fantasy-themed this time in the spirit of the anime, and also have it resemble the anime location as closely as possible.


----------



## azurill

I can’t decide if I want to restart my second island. I like it but I’m not as attached to it as I once was. I have some questions that would help me decide. Most of them about transferring characters from one island to another. I would very much appreciate some help. 

If I make a new character on my second island and get her to where she can craft ,cook and terraform what goes with her if I move her to my main island. 

If I upgrade her house and put in her storage all the fruit , veggies and items I want for my new island does she get to keep all her items. 

I know all characters on the same island have the same patterns. Does she keep the patterns she moves with or do they get replaced with the patterns on my main island? 

Do you keep your nook mile achievements? 

I have the DLC on my main island. If I complete it before I move my new character to the new island do I keep the DLC DiYs or do I have to redo the DLC on the new island.


----------



## Mairmalade

Decided to reset today and it has been an extremely freeing experience.

My former island was my original from March 2020 but I had flattened it with the intention to someday come back and terraform it all (which was never going to happen). Felt overwhelming every time I thought about it.

Going to stick to no time traveling and minimal terraforming when I unlock the option. My only plan at this point is to create a lake and dock (always love seeing them on islands).


----------



## Romaki

Resetted again after a year, I just needed a new name. Funnily enough I ended up with the same map prototype on accident. 

After a while the maps are all basically the same, but it sucks if you don't get one detail right when it's easy to just roll the dice one more time. But then again all the maps are the same and you should only care about river exits, secret beach location and those outer rocks. Maybe the next game will have more of a Minecraft approach.

It's so annoying that we can't just change our island name or recolor the airport. I'm currently bothered by my native flowers, but obviously that doesn't matter at all. Not gonna reset when my fruit and airport color match on a neat island that doesn't leave my bothered by pixels.

But the perfectionist in me is always bothered by the little things, because everything else is always a little better. 

But I'm looking forward to grinding a new save file during fall and winter break. Seems like a yearly tradition at this point.


----------



## Soigne

I always love starting a fresh, new island when I've been gone from the game for a while. Something about the start of New Horizons...


----------



## MelodysLovely

Just reset and got Snake back! First Try too!


----------



## Romaki

So, I resetted once more. The old name was better, hah. 







My last map and everything was fine (so I was fine getting it twice as seen above), but the town hall was too close to the natural river layout and I don't wanna bother with that. I like when the town hall is in the middle of the area you start with. Also my old map didn't have the "butterfly" stone and I wanted to change that. The peninsula will either be a diving board or a fenced off area. I wanted either that design or the biggest one.

But seriously though, why can't we just restart in the game? Like New Leaf? Just let me keep the achievements and I'd redo everything everytime I'm bored.

But yeah, I'll play this island and probably never play New Horizons again once I'm done with everything the game has to offer. The problem is that I've done everything in the game, but I also like a more perfect island when I'm bored. But I don't see myself going back to it again. Too many good releases coming up on the Switch. 

I definitely won't reset with the next main title though, I will think very intensively about every single pixel of the map and play normally like during the first few months of this game.


----------



## Firedancer

I finally decided that after having not played in nearly two years, I needed to reset. I gave my old, messy, unfinished island a DA so I could go back (and took some screenshots as well) before I deleted the data and started playing AC:NH - Map Simulator  

I'm still trying to get one of the handful of layouts I like, as I really would like to have extremely minial terraforming to do (and I never TT). The last one from last session was the worst because it was one of my top map choices - and then it had my least favorite fruit and my least favorite airport color. So I reset again. No idea how long this will go on before I end up settling for something, but right now I am determined to get my dream island!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m thinking of restarting my island Buttercup and making a Harry Potter themed island instead but I need more ideas for a Harry Potter themed island. I do have a thread if you guys are Harry Potter knowledgeable or are big fans https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ry-potter-themed-island.612898/#post-10374582


----------



## Soot Sprite

Has anyone else had an awful time resetting the first three house plots you craft furniture for for villagers? The first two didn’t take me that long, but the third I’m specifically looking for Sylvana and I feel like it’s taking such a long time. 

I wasn’t originally going to reset but I changed my mind like as soon as I set the plots down and the third one is kinda far away. I’ve been having to BOOK it all the way to the plot then back to Nook’s tent I’m too invested to give up now though.


----------



## floatingzoo

This isn't necessarily a reset-related thing, but I'm not sure where else to put it! I'm planning on flattening my island, and am quite excited to begin doing so -- but the dream address. I don't know if I should update it now so I have a record of its current state, or keep the original dream address which has my original layout and all that. (This is on a second island so I can visit the dream address on the other.) I'm just not sure which I'd like to be able to look back at more! The original version of the island -- original layout, first house, first villagers -- or this in-between stage -- a lot of fun terraforming and a bunch of houses but nothing concretely finished. Would pictures suffice? And for which version? Animal Crossing problems you know


----------



## azurill

floatingzoo said:


> This isn't necessarily a reset-related thing, but I'm not sure where else to put it! I'm planning on flattening my island, and am quite excited to begin doing so -- but the dream address. I don't know if I should update it now so I have a record of its current state, or keep the original dream address which has my original layout and all that. (This is on a second island so I can visit the dream address on the other.) I'm just not sure which I'd like to be able to look back at more! The original version of the island -- original layout, first house, first villagers -- or this in-between stage -- a lot of fun terraforming and a bunch of houses but nothing concretely finished. Would pictures suffice? And for which version? Animal Crossing problems you know


I was just having this problem myself. I am planning on restarting my second island but also couldn’t decide about the dream address. I decided I would updated my dream address for that island right before I restart it. Mostly because I do like that island and how it is now. There are some small areas I think I will recreate on my new island. So having the old island updated will help with that.


----------



## Lullabynny

Resetting my town AGAIN. I've fallen out of love with my town's name. And need a better one.

I want a town name that includes strawberry or cherry in it somehow. I intially was going to do Strawbury (Strawberry+bury, a common suffix for towns) but my sister said it sounded ugly. EDIT: Any small town sounding  name will work. Nothing too mythical or fancy sounding though.


----------



## TheDuke55

If you're going to reset your island because you don't like the name, you should probably think hard on one that you feel like you'd enjoy using for a long period. Is the strawberry/cherry theme/name one that you came up on the whim or one that has been on your mind for a while? That's something you should really consider. Otherwise a month down the road you may find yourself not liking this cherry/strawberry themed name and be right back where you started.


----------



## Lullabynny

Oh thats very true. Hmm, well I guess just any nice sounding name really. My last town name is something fancy, but I want something more ritting for a small town.


----------



## Rosch

Here are some ideas.

Citrusia
Mintville
Appleborough
Ol' Walnut
Goldfleece
Rockmount
Bellview
Sunfall
Brightwood
Chocogrove
Nightbluff
Copperdew
Lilyfield
Lavendale
Turtlecliff
Bluevine
Fourclover
Risingtide
Pepperspring
Butterlake


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I named mine Oak Harbor because I thought it sounded pretty neutral. 
My New Leaf town is CookieMt.
My wild world town is Mulberry.

Other nice names:
Windfall - used irl for small towns actually
LittleRoot - from pokemon
Cinnabar - from pokemon
LillyCove - from pokemon
SolTide - I used it for a past game. Play on words for the sun, soul, and the afterlife and the ocean having tides.
SeaHaven
RockHaven
Zircon - I used Zircon Shores in Dinkum which is too long for acnh. Zircon is a red stone.
Port Slate

To come up with a name, you can make a list of tiny words you like and pair two together or mash them together. Or you can look at real life names for towns, harbors, ports ect and snag one of them.
Let us know whatever name you go with!


----------



## CylieDanny

An idea, is name it after a refrence from a story, game, so fourth your into. You'll probably stick with that island more!


----------



## Lullabynny

Well I've narrowed it down to 3:
Rosegard 
Berrycrest
Pinebury

I can't  pick between them though. What do you guys think? (Or do you have another name you could throw into the rong instead?


----------



## Beanz

i think berrycrest or pinebury sounds the best. i would suggest berrycrest if you actually want to make your town strawberry/cherry themed, pinebury gives me fall/winter forest vibes. i actually think that strawbury looks cute.


----------



## Lullabynny

Hmm, I think I'm going to go with Rosegard (Or Rose Garden). Its nice to say and sounds unique, but not overly fancy/standout-ish.


----------



## Lullabynny

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Hmm, I think I'm going to go with Rosegard (Or Rose Garden). Its nice to say and sounds unique, but not overly fancy/standout-ish.


Scratch that, Berrycrest has grown on me heh


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

I like all of those names really. Berrycrest is a really good one if you're going to go with a more neutral island that leans into the fruit trees aspect a lot. Especially cherries. Pinebury definitely gives me a forest vibe, and the cedar trees would do wonders with that, and you would definitely have to go all out for the Christmas season.


----------



## SilverPiper

I reset twice last week. The first time, I landed on an island with cherry trees. Didn't like that, so I reset again, and landed on an island with pear trees. Staying there. I do miss my villagers, and the progress I've made.


----------



## angelcat621

I've reset twice and am currently considering another restart because I never really connected with this island like I did the first two. I don't hate it or anything; I just feel indifferent to it. Once I got every villager I wanted, finished the museum, collected all the DIYs, and got everything where I want it I feel like I have nothing to do now. What's holding me back is the sheer amount of stuff I don't want to lose: Sanrio items, villager photos and posters I ordered from here, and very rare red, orange, and black roses I bred, which all breed blue roses at 25 percent. It would likely take me a week or two to settle on a new island because I'm so picky about the requirements. Asking someone to hold stuff that long seems like too much. Plus I don't have the most reliable internet connection. I'm focusing on playing Pokemon Violet right now anyway so completing the game and Dex on there will certainly keep me busy awhile.


----------



## Scarletfire56

So, I have two islands. My main that I started day 1 (switch lite: Main switch) and my other that I've barely touched (regular switch pretty much docked at all times) I'm tempted to actually restart my original island. But I don't know. I honestly haven't touched either island that much in recent times.

I got the second switch in part to have that second island to reset. It's just I've broken down and rebuilt pieces of my first island so many times, but never fully finished. There's also the worry of if I restart that og island I'll regret it and will not finish an island anyway.

Edit/Update: Decided to reset my second island. Still trying to figure out a name for it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The one thing about Restarting that sucks Is that you have to relearn all the DIYS that you learned before. The problem is they are SO hard to even get back because of how RNG the game is. I do have a Switch Lite too, but I am using that for collecting photos. My main island hasn't been in use for a long while.

its going to be a tiresome tedious task of trying to move everything over. From my items, to villagers, and it would take me a long while. Not to mention relearning all the DIYS especially the Gold tools. If I really want to restart then I will have to convince myself if I want to it. I have to set myself a goal to have my 2nd island character relearn the DIYS that my main character has. It sounds really outlandish but if I can somehow do it then it can be done, but for right now I am not going to stress myself over this. I need to learn to take my time.


----------



## Moonlight.

I always overly organize/terraform to the point I regret it and wanna restart, but im not sure I have the willpower to redo the hhp dlc for like the 6th time lmao


angelcat621 said:


> Asking someone to hold stuff that long seems like too much.


If you ever restart and want someone to hold onto your stuff then I wouldn't mind, just thought I'd offer in case


----------



## angelcat621

Ugh resetting is looking more and more tempting. Going through many possible days (or even weeks if my luck is bad!) of resetting to get the map I want, however, is not tempting in the least. I don't really like the map I currently have now. Well I'll decide for sure once I complete Pokemon Violet.


Moonlight. said:


> If you ever restart and want someone to hold onto your stuff then I wouldn't mind, just thought I'd offer in case


If I do reset sometime I'll keep your offer in mind. I appreciate it.


----------



## cainhurst

I was hemming and hawwing about resetting for a solid month or so, and finally bit the bullet yesterday after reading much discussion on it, both on here and off-site. The overwhelming advice/response given to those considering resetting, on other sites, was just to flatten the island... but I'd done it so many times and still wasn't happy, tbh. I was tired of the island name, had some of the same villagers from the very start of the game, had most of the items that I'd wanted... but nothing I tried seemed to spark the old love I had for my island back when I'd first made it, so I went ahead and reset (with the help of a wonderful user here who held some of my stuff for me - thanks again, if you read this!).

In the hours leading up to the reset I was a little nervous, thinking that I'd have to give it a million tries before finding a map and starting villagers that I'd like, but to my great surprise, the very first map I picked was absolutely perfect for the kind of landscaping I've wanted to do. My previous island had Resident Services in a really awkward location with just the thinnest strip of land beside it and I found it impossible to decorate to my satisfaction. I now have more than enough room to work with.

If anyone is seriously considering resetting, but not sure whether to go ahead and do it, I say give it a shot. If your choices are, like mine, between not playing at all because you don't like your island, or finding an excuse to invest more time actually playing the game while building up a new one... I think the solution there is obvious


----------



## azurill

cainhurst said:


> I was hemming and hawwing about resetting for a solid month or so, and finally bit the bullet yesterday after reading much discussion on it, both on here and off-site. The overwhelming advice/response given to those considering resetting, on other sites, was just to flatten the island... but I'd done it so many times and still wasn't happy, tbh. I was tired of the island name, had some of the same villagers from the very start of the game, had most of the items that I'd wanted... but nothing I tried seemed to spark the old love I had for my island back when I'd first made it, so I went ahead and reset (with the help of a wonderful user here who held some of my stuff for me - thanks again, if you read this!).
> 
> In the hours leading up to the reset I was a little nervous, thinking that I'd have to give it a million tries before finding a map and starting villagers that I'd like, but to my great surprise, the very first map I picked was absolutely perfect for the kind of landscaping I've wanted to do. My previous island had Resident Services in a really awkward location with just the thinnest strip of land beside it and I found it impossible to decorate to my satisfaction. I now have more than enough room to work with.
> 
> If anyone is seriously considering resetting, but not sure whether to go ahead and do it, I say give it a shot. If your choices are, like mine, between not playing at all because you don't like your island, or finding an excuse to invest more time actually playing the game while building up a new one... I think the solution there is obvious


That’s great you got your map on the first try. It took me about two months to decide to restart my second island. I was definitely nervous about restarting but finally did at the end of last month. It took a lot less time that I thought it would to get my perfect map. I agree with giving restarting a try I am so happy I restarted.


----------



## angelcat621

Well I believe I've made up my mind and will be restarting soon since I finished Violet yesterday. I've narrowed down what I want to keep to 3 trips total. Most of it is Sanrio stuff which is hard for me to get again since I don't have access to the cards. Once I deal with some rl stuff this week I should be uploading my DA for my current island then deleting it.

Onward toward reset purgatory! Goodbye Pookytopia 2.0, looking forward to Pookytopia 3.0.


----------



## The retro leafeon

For some reason i deleted my save, i cant remember why, and instantly had regret, but i gotta say, the past 2 days of the game have been great, so maybe this wasnt a bad thing, villager hunting went well for my first 3 (didnt care about what normal i had, was able to get bianca and stu within 5 tickets thankfully), i had fun getting creatures for blathers and will have a museum in a few days, and a shop i thonk tomorrow, maybe this reset was what i needed, i feel a lot more inclined to play


----------

